# Yofi, Anna and the Crew, 2010



## Bassetluv

Thought I'd start a new year with a new blog for the dynamic bunny duo. I've included a link to their old blog here (though I can't for the life of me figure out how to hide the actual url). 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28182&forum_id=6[Yofi and Anna 2009]

Anyway, starting off 2010 with a few pictures of His Royal Hareness and Queen Anna, and also one of my cat Fritz, and a story (well, more of a rant, really) of what happened with him this weekend.

First, the pics:







This one needs a bit of explaining. I was trying to take a nice shot of Anna, and had waited patiently until she was looking at the camera - which took a while, as Anna tends to move here and there quite a bit (I'd swear she has ants in her bunny pants at times). Anyway, just as I got her in the viewfinder, I hit the button to take the picture...and at that very same moment, Yofi decided he wanted all of the attention. He had thrust his head right at me, knocking me off balance, cutting Anna half out of the picture, and totally ruining the shot. Oh, but we do get to see a lovely photo of Mr. I Want To Be Seen's whiskers. Sheesh.






The Dastardly Duo, hangin' out at the doorway to their room.






'Hai Mom!!'






"The Kiss"

And here's one of my cat, Fritz:






It's a long story, but this weekend cost me $500 because of Fritz. I came home on Friday night - arriving rather late - and as soon as I got in I went to the kitchen and put food down for Kaya and Fritz. Fritz, who was curled up in Kaya's bed - very unusual for him, as he always lies on his perch in the window - got up to go and eat. He stepped out of the bed and fell over. Got up, took two steps, and fell over again. Got up again, staggered across the room to his food dish, and fell on his side. Then he thrust his head into the food dish and began to eat.

I was horrified. I'd left for work that morning with Fritz wandering the house quietly, but normally, and then settling in for his morning snooze. And now here he was, just hours later, barely able to stand? What had happened to him? The first thing I thought of was that he'd somehow fallen off his window seat and had hurt his back. Then I thought that maybe he'd had a stroke. After all, he was 15...getting up there in years for a cat. Yet he was eating, purring, and acting perfectly normal...except for the fact that he was walking like a drunken sailor...a pretty tired one at that. 

Unfortunately all of the vet clinics were closed at that time of night, save for the emergency clinic out the west end of the city. Having no car, and living in a city that is so behind the times it won't allow a pet in a carrier on the bus...and taxis won't allow them in their cabs...I had no way to get him out there. I called my sister, but she had her kids with her and couldn't go; I could have tried my brother, but knew he probably wouldn't pick up the phone at that time of night. So I reluctantly decided that since Fritz was not in any obvious pain, I'd wait until morning and get him to a clinic near me then. At bedtime he curled up next to me, his rumblepurr loud and clear, insisting that he too sleep under the covers.

The next morning I called not one, not two...but three vet clinics in my area, telling them that my cat was having a great deal of difficulty walking, and could someone please find a way to see him without an appointment. All three reacted the same: "That sounds pretty serious...he needs to see a vet right away." (I agreed.) "But he doesn't have an appointment, so sorry, but we can't see him". After the third time being told this, I was getting quite upset. Finally I called my brother in desperation and asked him to take me to the emergency clinic, which he did...and we then spent the next couple of hours there, waiting to see a vet. _Finally_ I got Fritz into a waiting room, and the vet walked in and examined him. She couldn't reach any conclusions with just an exam, but suggested he be admitted for tests; she didn't think it was a stroke, but suggested things like cancer, a pinched nerve from a fall, or a neurological disorder. Then she tallied up how much it would cost for IV, an overnight stay, blood tests, etc., and she showed me the total: $990. And this was just for tests...who knows how much they planned on charging for treatments, if any was warranted?

I opted instead to have them do bloodwork and urinalysis as a starting point, and I took Fritz back home with me. The vet assured me that they would have the results by late afternoon, and she'd call me to let me know what they showed. So I waited. And waited. And waited. And didn't get a call. Finally I decided to phone them instead as I was tired of waiting to hear, but when I did...they were closed. So this morning I tried them again...only to hear that same recording. Closed. Again. So now I have to wait until Monday morning to try and get in touch with the vet, to try and see if they found out anything. And what angers me in all of this is that every clinic that refused to see Fritz told me to take him to the emergency clinic - the one that charges you $130 upfront just to walk through the door, even before you see a vet - because they guarantee test results right away, which could potentially be crucial to the recovery of an animal. Not only did I not get any results, but was charged $489 for those two tests. arrgh! 

However, the one good thing in all of this is the fact that Fritz is definitely looking better. He's no longer staggering around, he's eating his food and is much less lethargic. I still have no idea what it was (or is), and am still hoping to find out it was minor. But for now, he's still my happy, purring cat, insisting on taking up half of the space in my bed at night, and continuing to be my goodnatured rumblecat. 

P.S. Will have more Anna and Yofi stories later, promise!


----------



## cheryl

Cute pictures...i especially love the one of Yofi giving Anna Kisses...that is so cute!

How frightning that must have been to see Fritz like that.....even though he's doing better now..you still must be anxious to get those results back.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Thinking about you guys and of course, Fritz!  Love the new pics!

Haha, I have to laugh a bit cuz when I was little, my aunt and uncle had a cat namedFritz and me and my brother used to laugh about it all the time. (Well, I guess the same way we used to think slamming hamburger patties on the counter was hilarious!) If you think about, it's funny.


----------



## hartleybun

and i thought my vet was expensive! am glad to read fritz is on the mend - not a nice experience for the both of you.

with regard to the bunny pics - all i can say is whisker pics!!!:faint::faint:


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks guys! Believe it or not, I'm _still_ waiting to hear from the vet about Fritz. I phoned at 8 this morning and told the receptionist what had happened, so she told me that she'd give the vet the message and would have her call me with the results. She went to hang up and I stopped her and asked, 'Do you have my phone number?' thinking they might have written it down wrong when I gave it to them on Saturday, and maybe that was why no one had phoned me. She paused for a moment, said, 'Yes, it's written here' and almost hung up on me when I said, 'Wait! Can you read it out to me?' So she did. And as it turns out, she was reading my old home phone number from many years ago, when I'd taken another pet to them. They never bothered writing down my number when I gave it to them on Saturday, or even asking me if my phone number had changed.

And now I've been waiting for 3-1/2 hours for the vet to get back to me. This is supposed to be one of the top emergency clinics in our region...I must say, I'm not impressed. Good thing Fritz is holding his own and hasn't taken a turn for the worse (right now he's shnoozing in my bed). You know, I'm beginning to think that our pets' health care system is getting as bad as our human one! 

btw, Yofidoo has been up to no good this morning. Tonight is garbage collection night, so I was preparing mine (three bags full); and every time I went to collect up things to throw out in one bag, Yofi'd burrowed his way through the bottom of the one I'd just done up. The rotter! Everything I try to do, he just has to undo. Oh, and I was in the bunny cage cleaning out the two litter boxes earlier; had scoop in hand and plastic bag beside me for the litter, and was busily scooping contents when I heard rustling beside me, and the plastic bag starting to rise up in the air. Turns out Yofi, sitting on the shelf that rests next to the outside of the cage, decided he wanted to see exactly what it was I was depositing in the plastic bag...he'd reached through the bars of the cage and had grabbed an end and yanked it up to his height, and halfway through the cage before I could stop him.

:shame


----------



## Bassetluv

Update on Fritz: all tests came back normal (or, *boring*, as the vet put it). And he seems to be fully recovered too; no more staggering or falling over, no more lethargy. He's not very active, but then, he wasn't active before this happened either. The vet concluded that Fritz may have had a stroke, and to simply keep an eye on him.

And speaking of vets, it's off to another vet visit, again. Only this time it's Yofi. I have no idea if something happened to him, or if it is something that was developing and I never noticed it, but...his left front paw has what feels like an extension of bone right at the 'wrist'. He's not limping or acting sick, still eating like a pig; in fact, he still runs rampant and jumps up and down on things. I don't know if it is a bone break (highly doubt it, or he wouldn't be this active), a bone spur, a malignancy, or what. And the only vet around here that I trust with rabbits - Yofi's vet - is out of town. So I'm taking him to another clinic toward the west end, as they say they don't have a 'rabbit specialist', but their vets do handle rabbits. (When I called around, not all clinics even accept rabbits as patients any more.) So it's off to the vet on Saturday, with prayers that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi: Inside and Out

Well, today was Yofi's big day...a visit to the Carling Animal Hospital to (hopefully) find out what has been going on with his leg. I was apprehensive about taking him to a vet - and clinic - I'd never been to before, but my apprehension proved to be unfounded. Everyone at this clinic was extremely helpful and caring. And then when I met the vet who was appointed to see Yofi, I was even more impressed. Dr. Johnson took his time with Yofi, was patient, attentive and explained everything clearly and in detail. He examined my boy (who, I must say, was behaving extremely well...even for a Yofi) thoroughly, and poked, prodded, and felt his legs. At first the vet thought - as I did - that it was a bone spur; but upon even further leg manipulation, he said that he was beginning to be suspicious...that it was more of an inflammation than a bony growth, even though it felt hard at the top of his joint. So he took Yofi back to the x-ray room and took pictures of his legs (both front paws) from toetips to elbows. An hour and a half later the results were ready, and Dr. Johnson's suspicion was right; it is inflammation. Yofi has arthritis.

Unfortunately, he has it in both front legs, in the 'wrist' joints and the elbows, and his left front paw has started to curve outward slightly. He could even have it in his hind legs, although that would not be known for sure without x-raying them as well. He does have what appears to be a lump on one elbow, and the vet said that it could possibly be a tumor...but he is more inclined at this point to say that it is inflammation from arthritis, just as there is inflammation in his left wrist. He said that he could try and aspirate the area to rule out a malignancy, but if it is inflammation related to arthritis there, and it is aspirated, then it puts Yofi's condition at risk for exacerbating the problem and causing pain and suffering. Right now Yofi is showing no sign of being affected by the inflammation; he's still eating, peeing, pooping, binkying (lol...the vet called it 'binging'), and getting into as much trouble as he ever did. So for now it's a wait and see approach. At some point down the road he might have to deal with going on pain and anti-inflammation meds for the rest of his life, but for now, I'm crossing my fingers that the condition will level itself out and not bother him.

I had a really cool couple of x-ray shots I'd wanted to post here too...the vet put them on a CD for me...but unfortunately I can't get it to work. It involves installing the software on which the x-rays were loaded, and after installation it failed to show them. They were really neat to see too; a Yofi's paws outstretched, toes spread wide-eagled, and clear images of his bones and joints, toenails, legbones, and all of his inner leg workings. 

So The Boy is back home and snuggling in the arms of his sweetie, Anna...none the worse for wear after his great vet adventure. I'm not certain if he's talking to me yet - after all, cramming his gigantimorph form into a little pet carrier on an otherwise peaceful Saturday morning does tend to put a wee dent in his dignity - but I'm sure that once he's given a token peace offering (banana with a hint of craisin) he'll get over his sulking quickly.

And I must say, if every any of you decide to move to Ottawa, I highly recommend the Carling Animal Hospital, and Dr. Keith Johnson, for your bunnies. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

It seems that yes, His Hareness is still sulking. Fed the bunnies, then a few moments ago heard Yofi running around in the kitchen. I went out to say hi to him; he spotted me and took off like a shot, making a beeline (bunline?) straight to his room, and to the back of his cage. So I followed him in there, called to him, tried to coax him out...to no avail. 

So this is what I will probably be seeing for the rest of the evening:






Oh yes, I'm being punished...


----------



## hln917

Oh you're in trouble with that look..Better whip out those Craisin and FAST!


----------



## Bassetluv

Today, look at what I found at the store...a Yofi statue!


----------



## Elf Mommy

OH it's PERFECT!!! ....I'm sending you a PM...


----------



## Butterfinger

What a cute statue! 
Yofi is one of my favourite forum rabbits, gotta say. (And definitely got me to look twice at English Lops) So it's really too bad to hear that he has arthritis  I'm glad it doesn't seem to be hurting him though!


----------



## Myia09

I love the kiss photo!!!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks everybody! (Oh, and that kiss photo is one of my favorites too )

Butterfinger, I admit I've loved English lops my entire life, but never even saw a 'live' one until I got Raph a few years ago. And he was the one who firmly cemented my love affair with the breed. Then after I lost Raph, along came Yofi, and I think he personifies the English lop characteristics (but then, every person I've seen here who has written about their E-lops has also described all of the same traits in their bunnies too). They truly are like puppies more than rabbits.

Unfortunately, as with many manmade breeds, the E-lop tends to suffer from certain typical problems...and their problems tend to be ear infections and skeletal issues. I was a bit surprised to find out that Yofi has arthritis, given his age, but as the vet said, with their skeletal structure and the weight that goes along with the breed, arthritis is not unexpected. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't worsen any time soon, as right now it doesn't seem to bother him at all. 

LOL hin...craisins finally did the trick...Yofi was talking to me again the next morning. Bribery will get one everywhere with him, as long as it has a flavor. 

Elf Mommy...PM answered (finally) :biggrin2:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Thank you, again! I loooooooooooves Yofi!!! (and Anna  )


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I said it before, and I'll say it again...WOW! Fantastic sketches! You've really captured Yofi's character and charm (and curiosity!).

Wonderful! :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

And I was playing around in photobucket...this is kind of cool:






Not the best pic (Yofi's head is a too high, etc.) but it's neat to play with these handy little editing features. 

Anyway, off to bed...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I haven't been on much lately, seems I have a sinus infection, which would explain my total exhaustion over the weekend. I didn't even know you started a new blog. Just stumbled upon it a few minutes ago. Yofi's must have been using his mind powers to lead me to your new blog. Just like he did to my Miss Daisy.

Thank you for a new blog, the stories of Yofi and the rest of your zoo always give me a smile. You have a wonderful writing style. I am glad Fritz is ok and the Yofster too.

You always take great pictures it would behard for me to pick a favorite. 

Any openings for a environmental/safety specialist?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> And I was playing around in photobucket...this is kind of cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic (Yofi's head is a too high, etc.) but it's neat to play with these handy little editing features.
> 
> Anyway, off to bed...


That is so cool! Gorgeous pic!

I need to check that out, weeee.


----------



## BooLette

I just wanted to thank you for sharing your stories with us! I always know when I am having a crappy day that I can read your blog and get a laugh.

You have also definately opened my eyes to English Lops. If I ever do get a bun again it will be an E-lop.


----------



## Bassetluv

A very late reply, but thank you Boolette! :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

Adding a picture here; not a bunny photo...it's one of The Dog. But I wanted to share because it's just so funny! I was tossing her some popcorn and took a picture, and this is what came out on the camera:







:laugh:


----------



## kherrmann3

I finally found your new blog! I'm sorry to hear that the Boy has arthritis. If he's still getting into mischief as usual, that's always "good".  I hope that his feets don't hurt him too much!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I love that picture of your pup! What concentration too!

:rofl:


----------



## kherrmann3

Looks like Cujo to me!


----------



## hln917

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Looks like Cujo to me!


LOL! Yep, wouldn't want to get in his way with the popcorn!


----------



## Bassetluv

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I finally found your new blog! I'm sorry to hear that the Boy has arthritis. If he's still getting into mischief as usual, that's always "good".  I hope that his feets don't hurt him too much!



aaaww, thanks! I was a bit dismayed with Yofi's diagnosis, but so far (crossing those big lopped ears of his) he's not displaying any signs of pain or discomfort. If anything, I think it's propelled his appetite to new and higher heights. 

I've been mulling over the thought of adding some glucosamine and chondroitinto his diet, but am not sure if he really needs it. He does have some inflammation (which was what led me to take him to the vet in the first place), though I'd have to research how much he'd need (can't remember how much I used to give Raph). I'd love to be able to stop the arthritis in it's tracks and not have it affect him any more than it is now.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh noes! Kaya's been turned into a voracious, rabid he-dog!!! 

LOL...Kaya's actually a girl, but almost everyone I run into when I'm walking her thinks she's a he. And almost half of those people are afraid of her because they think she looks vicious. I once had one lady actually quaking in her boots in fear as I walked down the street with Kaya...the woman was several yards away and she screamed - whilst clutching her body and literally trying to disappear into herself - "GET THAT DOG AWAY FROM ME!! GET IT AWAY!!!" Yet in reality,Kaya isone of the biggest people-sucks in doggiedom. She wags her tail and puts up with just about anything...she's even been known to kiss babies in strollers (which for a while made me wonder if she was running for some sort of canine political office). However, get her around another dog and that's a whole 'nuther story...then rabid-dog will sometimes emerge with a vengeance.

I do have to agree though, with the Cujo comparison, at least with regard to Kaya and food. And the slobbery goo in the photo kinda accentuates the look, don't you think? She will do just about anything for a morsel of...well...anything. Toss anything up in the air and she will rarely ever miss catching it, her radar for FUD is that good. Even if she doesn't care for the taste of something, all I have todo is say, "Well, I guess I'll give it to Fritz (a.k.a. The Cat)" and Kaya will divebomb for the tidbit just as I go to reach for it. Works great if ever I have to give her something medicated. 

And since Yofi shows the same manic/Cujoistic tendencies with all things yummy, I am inclined to think that the two of them are somehow related. Maybe their stomachs were cloned...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nothing short of death is going to stop Yofi, arthritis, just a minor inconvenience. In Yofi's mind he's probably saying to himself, just more planning for my quests.


----------



## Bassetluv

> In Yofi's mind he's probably saying to himself, just more planning for my quests.



Yep, I think that sums up the Yofster pretty well! (And Miss Daisy too, I'll bet.)


----------



## Bassetluv

I was going through some pictures on my computer (thanks to my son, he scanned hundreds of photos for me and loaded them), and it was so nice to see pics from way back when...many I haven't looked at in years. Thought I'd post a few of them here. 


The first two are of a cat I had many years ago, Snooch. You know how so many of us talk about 'heartbunnies' here? The one that, amongst all of the bunnies you've had throughout your lifetime, has a bond with you that is stronger than all the others, or more special in some way? Well, Snooch was my 'heartkitty'. He was with me for 12 years, and he was the most intelligent, and special, cat I've ever met. He loved to go camping with my husband and I, he adored going for rides in the truck, he would stand up to dogs 7 or 8 times his size and not back down, and through some of my toughest moments, he was always there to comfort me.











LOL...I'm tossing this one in because it always makes me smile. The dog in the background is Charlie (Brown), a little beagle mix I grew up with. He and I went on many adventures together, and he was very much like Skip of "My Dog Skip" fame. Charlie never backed down from a challenge. He was fearless, loyal, loving, and tenacious. He used to go for rides with the milkman every morning, joining him on his route when the truck stopped at our house. He wandered the streets of Dartmouth of his own accord, and I swear, half the town knew who he was, but didn't know me. He would sometimes go down to the main bus stop at our local shopping center and wait patiently for the bus that travelled back and forth from Dartmouth to Halifax. When it arrived the driver would let the passengers on and then invite Charlie aboard as well. He'd stand by the driver for the entire trip, watching as they crossed the Angus L. MacDonald bridge, drinking in the sights and sounds. When the bus returned to Dartmouth once again, Charlie would hop out and head on home. 
The dog in the foreground is Lester, one of Charlie's illegitamite sons. (All of those forays round and about the city was bound to leave behind some sort of legacy.) Lester was nothing like Charlie; where Charlie was intelligent and a free spirit, Lester was dependent and, well, not quite so smart. But he was one of the most sweet, loving dogs I have owned. After all of the kids in our house grew up and left, Lester became rather despondent, and he began wandering off, sometimes going for days at a time. Searches throughout the area generally would find him making friends with someone's children, romping and playing with them for hours at a time. In the end he wandered off once again, and this time found a family who had several young children. They all fell in love with the moptop little dog who loved to play, and so when they asked if me (and their parents) if they could keep him, how could I say no? Lester finally found *his* family.







This next one is a picture of my son holding one of my litters of Holland lops. This was taken well over 20 years ago, so the names of the little ones he was holding has long since escaped my memory. This was back in the days after I'd given up raising and showing BEW Polish, and decided to take on a couple of other breeds. I never did raise very many, but each litter, and each of those little bundles of ears and legs and nonsense were so wonderful. I still miss them.







This little guy was Fiver. He was the most favorite of all my Blue-eyed Polish. The guy was a true gentleman, a sweetheart with a wonderful temperament and great sense of curiosity. I showed him a few times at the main rabbit/poultry show in Nova Scotia, and he came *this close* (holding fingers together) to winning Best in Show. He was runner-up to a little Dutch boy, and that day he earned himself a huge trophy. Not that he cared; as long as he got scritches behind his ears and lots of attention, he was happy. 
Unfortunately, Fiver developed a deep ear infection that just would not heal, despite all of my vet's best efforts. He developed wry neck, and after treating him aggressively for quite some time, there was just nothing more the vet could do, and he was humanely euthanized. That was one of the hardest days for me...holding my sweet little Fiver while the vet administered the injection. When I walked out of the clinic, the vet too had tears running down his face. He'd treated Fiver many times and had come to know him well, and he too developed quite a bond with him. Fiver will forever be one of my 'heartbunnies'.







How's this for an old photo? This is Billy (a.k.a., Billy Jack Rabbit). He was the second rabbit I ever owned in my life (my first rabbit, a lovely little grey Dutch, was a pet store bunny and died only a few weeks after I bought her). Billy followed a few months after I lost my first bunny, and he was quite the tyrant. He was built a bit like a hare, and he was full of spit 'n vinegar, tearing around the house at breakneck speeds, getting into everything, and (to my father's intense dismay) rabbitauging every wire or piece of wood on furniture that he could find. Despite Billy's lack of house etiquette, however, he was a wonderful rabbit.







This next picture is also very old. The white rabbit in the background is Sam, a bunny that someone gave to me when they said they could no longer keep him. Sam too was a sweetheart, a gentle soul who loved nothing more than to graze in the backyard and cuddle up with me on the livingroom sofa. I can't remember now how long I had Sam, but he melted my heart.

The agouti rabbit you see is Thumper. She was my very first heartbunny. I had her for 7 years, during some pretty tough times when I was a teenager. Thumper - when she lived in the house - used to sleep with me at night, hopping onto my bed and stretching her body across my pillow. I'd often wake up to feel her breathing softly near me, or have a hind foot dangling in my face. She, like Sam, had a heart of gold.
One small story about Thumper: When she was around 4 or so (and I was around 16), my dad decided that rabbits could no longer reside in the house, so Thumper had to be moved to new living quarters in the backyard. Back in those days, I lived in an area where no one locked their doors when they left the house, and backyard cages did not need to be protected from anything other than wandering animals or the weather. Times were rapidly changing though, and one day, about a year or so later, I came home to find Thumper's cage door wide open, and she was gone. I was panicked, as I knew someone had to have opened the door, and from the look of it, had walked away with her as well. Thumper was no stranger to the backyard and never wandered far when she was set loose to graze; in fact, her favorite hiding spot was a long deep tunnel she'd dug under the lawn. I searched everywhere for her, but she was gone.
The next morning I summoned the courage to call a local radio talk show and ask for their help. It took a lot for me to do so, as I was painfully shy back then, but I would have done anything to get my beloved bunny back home safely. The radio host, while he did sort of laugh at my request (after all, who kept rabbits as pets back then?), he did announce that there was a big brown rabbit missing, and he asked anyone with information to call the station. To my surprise (shock!), someone called right after the show ended, and they left a message stating that some children who lived in their building had been toting around a big brown rabbit. They'd thought it rather odd, as these children didn't have pets, and their parents were known to neglect the kids and simply not care. So I thanked the man intensely, called my boyfriend, and we went to the address provided. Sure enough, when we knocked on the door and it opened, a gaggle of kids were there, running through the apartment. When we asked if they knew about a rabbit that had been seen in the area, a couple of them quickly responded, "Nope"...but just as they did, Thumper appeared, darting across the floor of the living room. I ran in and scooped her up in my arms, so grateful to that kind person who took the time to respond to my plea on the radio, and Thumper and I went home. 
She lived for almost another year after that, until she finally succumbed to ovarian cancer. She was my Thumper.







And finally, I thought I'd add a picture of Raph. Since many here already know his story, I won't add any more. Just a photo of my very special guy, who taught me so much...


----------



## aurora369

Kaya is famous:

http://ihasahotdog.com/2010/02/12/funny-dog-pictures-taik-joke/

-Dawn


----------



## katt

the photo of raph made me tear up a little. gosh i remember reading about him. i was still rather new to the forum when everything was going on with him. and i remember just feeling my heart break when he passed.

it was because he was an english lop, gosh how that breed infects your soul (the only way to put how they get into our lives).

it brought back all the memories of him, and of herman.

your past bunnies were all very lovely. can't wait for more yofi stories


----------



## kherrmann3

I love that picture of Kaya!  I'm impressed that you got the toy stuck on her face like that. 

Sadly, I wasn't on the forum (or at least actively reading blogs/posts) when Raph was around.  I don't know much about him. He looks like a very special bunner, though.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL! I didn't realize the pic of Kaya had any votes attached. I'd uploaded her pic at icanhascheeseburger, and then submitted it with a caption, but didn't think anyone would really notice it. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Katt, every time I think of Raph I also think of Herman, who I loved hearing about in the forum. I think I told you before that the news of his passing affected me almost as deeply as Raph's; there was just something about Herman that made him feel very special to me. And I totally agree about your interpretation of the English lop; there is just something so special about them, at least to those who have been touched by their presence. :hug:


As for Raph's story, I'll condense it to a smaller-than-reader'sdigest-version:

Raph came to me after a dream I'd had of bringing another rabbit into my life again. I had been searching on the 'net, and had decided to get an English lop, a breed I'd always admired but had actually never even seen, other than in photos. The breed is actually rare as hens' teeth around here, so when I finally found a breeder online who was raising e-lops, and who lived within the same province, I was elated. She didn't have any litters when I inquired, but she did have a juvenile e-lop that had come to her from someone else, and she told me to check out his picture on her website. 

The moment I saw his photo, it was as if I'd known him intimately...it was what I call a *soul connection*; a recognition that goes beyond explanation. As soon as I saw his picture I knew that he was who I had been looking for. And yet at the same time I also somehow knew that something was wrong; that along with this little guy would come enormous testing of the spirit. As soon as I had paid for him online, I felt this intensely sick, inner feeling; that something was very wrong. Yet I also felt that no matter what it was, Raph - named Cletus at the time - was supposed to come to me.

Within a day of his arrival Raph displayed a physical problem, and after vetting and consultations, I found out that he had multiple skeletal issues, including luxating patellas to both knees in his hind legs, as well as a compressed spinal column at the back of his neck. For the first year or so he was fine, other than the odd clumsiness and falling over when turning too quickly; but after he turned a year old his problems accelerated, and finally, when he was around a year and a half or so, he became completely disabled.

For many months I took care of him, giving him baths and massages, learning to express his urine when he couldn't, cleaning his ears when he could no longer do so, attempting to give him a quality of life that his physical disabilities threatened on a daily basis. I built him a portable sling so he could continue to be part of the family, even though he could no longer walk; I purchased baby diapers and painstakingly cut holes in them for his tail, put them on his small body (much to Anna's dismay...she kept ripping them off of him); and in the evenings Raph and I sat together to watch tv, him lying beside me on his favorite towel while I massaged his body and stroked his long ears. He was a tenacious little guy, his appetite as huge as a horse's despite his worsening condition.

Finally, not long after Raph's second birthday, I knew I had to make a decision. The pain meds he was on were no longer keeping the discomfort at bay, and Raph, while he still loved his parsley and pellets, persona massages and nose scritches, was showing signs of being tired. So on a late summer afternoon, June 26, 2007, after a morning of special attention, moments shared rocking gently on a backyard swingset, I had my boy humanely euthanized. To say this was difficult to go through would be a vast understatement; and yet at the same time, I knew that Raph had not truly left me. He taught me a lot in the short time he was here, and - not so many months later - his spirit led me to find another rabbit...one whose infectious quirkiness and odd, rabbitine sense of humour helped release me from the sadness and pain I'd been carrying. Raph had led me to find Yofi, and the rest, as they say, is history.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I just caught up on your blog. You have a gift of story telling, anyone tell you that before?, loved reading about your other rabbits.

What a cute picture of Snooch as a kitten.

I was chuckling to myself about your dog Charlie. We had a beagle named Barney, when I was a kid in Wisconsin. His house habits left a little to be desired, he was a fun dog. Loved kids, infact we had neighbors that came over and didn't want to play with me or my brother or sister, they wanted to take Barney for a walk.


----------



## kherrmann3

I'm so sorry to hear about Raph's issues. He sounds like he was definitely a very special bunner. :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Raph's issues. He sounds like he was definitely a very special bunner. :hug:



aaaww...thank you...:hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> I just caught up on your blog.Â  You have a gift of story telling, anyone tell you that before?, loved reading about your other rabbits.
> 
> What a cute picture of Snooch as a kitten.
> 
> I was chuckling to myself about your dog Charlie.Â  We had a beagle named Barney, when I was a kid in Wisconsin.Â  His house habits left a little to be desired, he was a fun dog.Â  Loved kids, infact we had neighbors that came over and didn't want to play with me or my brother or sister, they wanted to take Barney for a walk.



LOL...last week the woman I'm working for on assignment (at work) said to me "Wow...you really have a way with words!" after I'd written a guideline for others on how to give feedback to the company in China that's taking my (and three others') jobs. And I thought, 'It's funny, even when I don't have a clue what I'm writing about, I get compliments!' :biggrin2:

Snooch was a really special cat to me. His story, in brief, is that he was born to a female cat who used to come to our (basement) apartment window when she was THHHHHIIIIISSSS WIIIIIDE with kittens. My (then) husband discovered later that she belonged to one of our tenants in the building behind us, and he also found out that they were planning on drowning the kittens if they didn't find homes for them. So one day as I was sitting in our living room, the door swung open and in walked this tiny little kitten. Bob had rescued him from a very nasty fate, and, knowing how much I loved animals, he gave him to me. 
Snooch was taken from his mother a bit young, and for most of his life he never meowed. Only once did I hear him cry out; it was when we had him at my dad's camp in the woods...we were walking through the forest and Snooch was following, only he was quite far away from us. At one point I guess he thought he'd lost us, and he began to cry...this high-pitched, pitiful little mewling. We called to him and waited, and once he found us he was so elated, purring and wrapping himself around me. He was a great cat.

hehe...yep, sounds like you too had a 'Charlie' with your Barney. Kind of puts one's ego into check when the dog's popularity outweighs the owner! However, to be outdone by a dog isn't such a bad thing, especially when the dog is just so loveable.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Karen and I had a cat we named Squeak. Like you said with Snooch, Squeak, didn't meow, she squeaked. It too was a very pitiful sound, cute but pitiful.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...I figure they didn't meow because they were just a tad embarrassed about their falsetto kitty voices.


----------



## Bassetluv

Never challenge paranormal

Okay, here's the thing: You would think that at my age (30-something plus a decade or two), I'd know better by now. When living alone, in an older house with creaks and bumps and bemoanings, AND having had numerous...um...let's just say...ODD...things happen in the past, well, you think I'd know better than to rent - and watch - a movie called 'Paranormal Activity'. Alone.

Yes, you think I'd know better. And truthfully, I did. But, being a fan of scary movies that are at least somewhat gore-free, I just couldn't resist. So on Saturday evening I sat back, popcorn in hand, movie ordered, and pushed play.

For those of you who haven't seen it, Paranormal Activity is about two young adults who have just begun living together and are getting along famously. No lies, no false pretenses; just a fun couple who enjoy each others' company. And they seem to be quite open and honest with one another, except for one small detail the girl forgot to mention to her boyfriend: ever since she was eight years old, there had been this *entity* following her around, creating bumps in the night, mischievous, unexplained happenings, and other minor annoyances.

The boyfriend, who has purchased a video camera and has finally been told about this minor factoid, decides to set the camera up in their bedroom and let it record all night, in an attempt to capture on screen whatever it is that has been lusting after his girl. At first the events are so minute as to be almost unnoticeable, but, as is with all good scary movies, things intensify greatly as the film progresses. I won't give away what happens, but I must say, this movie scared the [email protected]#$% outta me.

And what frightened me more than anything is the fact that many of the spooky little events that were described by the girlfriend have happened to me. This in itself I found to be rather disturbing, but I kept saying, 'It's only a movie', 'It's only a movie' and 'What happened to you is explainable', 'Imagination gone wild, etc.'. But then, during the middle of the movie, the boyfriend (in one of his not-so-brighter moves) brings a Ouija board into the house, whereupon said entity decides to leave some sort of encrypted message on its surface while they are out. 

Okay, so I'm watching this (head half buried under sofa throw, convinced this is a protective enough shield) and am not doing too badly, when the boyfriend says to the girl, 'Hey, do you know anyone named 'Deanna or Diane?' (Not quoting word for word, my brain is still kinda quaking.) When she says no, and asks why, he says he's been trying to figure out what the entity's written message means. And then they pan down to the paper he's been writing on, where it shows all sorts of letters that the boyfriend's scribbled about...and right before the frame changes I notice what is written at the top of the paper, in the corner:

"Goodbye Di"

:shock:

Well, I admit it; I'm a big chicken at the best of times. But this kinda freaked me out, esp. after being able to relate to many of the haunting stories the girlfriend had described. But I still decide to watch the rest of the movie, and, since it was quite early in the evening, then scramble to watch every inane, oddball comedy that's being aired afterward, in an effort to wipe the movie out of my mind. And I thought it had worked; I went to bed so exhausted that I couldn't keep my eyes open. I reached for the light, went to turn it out, and that's when I heard

BANG!!!

come from somewhere in the house. Now, I know what you're all thinking, but nope, it wasn't Yofi. Nor was I really too keen on investigating to find out the source. So instead of turning out the light I left it on, scant solace for a girl with a huge imagination and even bigger fear factor.

One thing I did find out about myself after all of this, though: I can actually fall asleep with the light left on all night.

*And as a footnote to this, I must add: About half an hour ago I was cleaning out the rabbits' cage when I thought about posting this story here. As soon as I did I began getting nervous, recalling the details of the movie and how it had affected me, and for a moment thought, maybe it's a bad idea to write about it...since it HAD frightened me and all that. But just as quickly I thought, nah...it's kinda funny really...and after all, it's not like I shouldn't write about it, right? I mean, what unseen 'something' here would mind?

And as soon as that thought crossed my mind, a huge bag of hay fell from the top of the dresser and *WHAMMED* onto the floor, full force.

:nerves1


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> And as soon as that thought crossed my mind, a huge bag of hay fell from the top of the dresser and *WHAMMED* onto the floor, full force.
> 
> :nerves1


Yofi got you! In hisever churning mind of plans, he noticed how scared you were getting and set up the hay to fall precisely at the right moment. No doubt Anna played along.


----------



## Bassetluv

aaahhhh....so that's what it was! I shoulda known Yofi would be the mastermind. Oh, and yes, I'm learning that Anna is not as innocent as she seems, so she'd definitely have been the second annabanana to Yofi's scheming.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I CANNOT BELIEVE THAT I DIDN'T GET MY NEW YEAR STARTED WITH DI, YOFI, ANNA, FRITZ, AND KAYA!

Lol, I just found that you have a new blog! I just read it all and got caught up with your lives. 

As others have said: I LOVE the Yofi-kissin-Anna picture! What a Casanova! And what a huge bunny tongue!

And how nice to hear about and see pics of your former furry friends. (As well as the one of Chris...he was a little cutie!)

Tell Yofi I am feelin his pain...I too was diagnosed with arthiritis at a youngish age. I'm glad that it doesn't slow him down any. Personally, I live on Aleve (aka, Naporoxen). Taken daily, it keeps the inflammation in check 90% of the time. Being in good physical condition (since he gets so MUCH physical activity!) might keep the arthiritis at bay for a bit, too.


----------



## Bassetluv

> LOVE the Yofi-kissin-Anna picture! What a Casanova! And what a huge bunny tongue!



I know...doesn't he have the longest tongue?? I call him the Gene Simmons of the bunny world. :biggrin2:

I'm so sorry to hear that you have been putting up with arthritis all this time, wabbitmom...though am glad to hear that anti-inflammatories do help. I know a cousin of mine had a little boy who was diagnosed with arthritis when he was very, very young; maybe around 4 or 5 or so(?), it's hard to remember now. I never did know what happened to him, as we lost all contact with most of our cousins many years ago (sadly, that cousin of mine and his wife both died in a motorcycle accident several years ago). I've often wondered though, how their little boy made out. 

Arthritis seems to run in my family...my dad has it, distant family relatives have had it, and I highly suspect I do as well (although my doctor doesn't seem to want to investigate). I hope it doesn't affect you too much, as I know it can be very painful if it flares. So far with Yofi, he's not shown signs of pain or discomfort (crossing fingers). Oh, and my dog and cat both have beginning stages of arthritis as well! We'll all be keeping the manufacturers of glucosamine in business.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...forgot to add something about that tongue picture...apparently it won first place in a Bunspace photo contest for Valentine's Day. I didn't even know until I got messages from some of the members congratulating Yofi!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> We'll all be keeping the manufacturers of glucosamine in business.


:yeahthat:Sad but true!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Have you gotten use to the mac pc yet?


----------



## Bassetluv

I've been typing on the Mac ever since Christmas! Only a couple of minor snags with it; it doesn't seem to be as forum-friendly as the PC I had (though maybe it has to do with settings). For instance, I used to be able to swipe text and put tags around said text, but now it inserts tags at the end, instead of around. Or if I'm typing a message and try to arrow down the end of what I'm typing, the entire thing goes to the end of the screen. Minor annoyances. And my old PC is working out better than it ever did as a computer; I now use it as a blockade to keep some (no names mentioned) curious bunnies away from lamp wires. I always knew PCs were good for something.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh yeah, speaking of bunnies of the curious variety, I saw a rather funny sight the other night. I could hear shuffling going on behind the sofa, so I snuck a peek over the edge and saw two rather *pleasantly plump* rabbits performing a backward bunny shuffle. Apparently the PC was not doing its job in blockading very well, because both Yofi and Anna (with Anna in the lead this time) had broken through barriers and got themselves wedged between the sofa and the heat register. Since there was barely enough room for them to squeeze through, let alone turn around, and the frontward path they were taking led to a dead end, both of them went into *Reverse! Reverse!* mode, and I peered over just in time to see the two of them, bunny butts wriggling back and forth in perfect unison, attempting to back their way out of the situation. If only I'd had my camera in hand to videotape this weird visual...it was like watching a sort of synchronized bunny dance, only in reverse. And led by their rear ends.

Oh, and I meant to mention too, that I think Yofi's *Yofitude* is beginning to rub off on my sweet little Anna. Yesterday morning I went into their room and was trying to give them each some baby carrots, but _someone_ became rather impatient, as Yofi managed to get one ahead of her...so instead of waiting an extra two seconds for me to dig one out of the bag for her, Anna came at me, all fistacuffs and fluffy fury. She got up on her hind legs and began boxing at me with her paws, apparently thinking she could KO me and get all of the goods for herself.

I tell ya, it's hard living with these two...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

It is defiantely no boring with those too. That would have been a great picture of those two bunny butts. Could be a new Olympic event, synchronized bunny butt dancing!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *She got up on her hind legs and began boxing at me with her paws, apparently thinking she could KO me and get all of the goods for herself.
> 
> *I tell ya, it's hard living with these two...


Another Olympic event!! Bunny boxing!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

> Another Olympic event!! Bunny boxing!!



LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Another Olympic event!! Bunny boxing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!! :laugh:
Click to expand...


LOL! For sure!

I am loving the new blog! I only have one complaint, need some serious Yofi vids! Hubby really loves him, we walked around the rabbit show today, and when we saw an E lop, we said, "there's a Yofi"!


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I know...I'd love to have all sorts of videos of both Yofi and Anna, but my camera is slowly breaking down. When I try to take videos with it now, they turn out quite grainy and dark, and the last time I tried, the sound wasn't working either. Darned thing (well, I did buy it quite a while ago, and second-hand to boot).

Come to think of it, maybe Yofi's been rabbitauging it so I won't have any evidence to incriminate him...onder:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Oh, I know...I'd love to have all sorts of videos of both Yofi and Anna, but my camera is slowly breaking down. When I try to take videos with it now, they turn out quite grainy and dark, and the last time I tried, the sound wasn't working either. Darned thing (well, I did buy it quite a while ago, and second-hand to boot).
> 
> Come to think of it, maybe Yofi's been rabbitauging it so I won't have any evidence to incriminate him...onder:


You know I wouldn't put it past him or Anna. Actually Anna, since she would like to keep her "who me? I wouldn't do that, must have been Yofi' reputation.


----------



## LuvaBun

Yay! I'm so pleased I found your new blog. I missed my Yofi/Anna/Kaya/Kitty fix.

Pretty creepy about the Paranormal movie :shock:. I don't think any amount of comedy shows would have wiped it from my mind!

Jan


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

I have read through your blog and love it. Yofi and Anna are too cute! And I really enjoyed the pictures of your past pets and reading about them.It also brought back fond memories of some of my past pets - and thank you for that. 

Thanks for sharing your story about Raph. From his picture, he looks like he was an absolute wonderful, irresistible sweetheart!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Come to think of it, maybe Yofi's been rabbitauging it so I won't have any evidence to incriminate him...onder:


Probably right, well, wait, it could be Anna, as she's using Yofi's prior lessons to be sneaky...:brownbunny

Bunnies! Stop messing with the camera, pleeze?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

:waiting:I think I need a Yofi Daily Journal...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Di? Where are you?!?!?!:shock:


----------



## kherrmann3

I wonder if Yofi locked her in the basement or something? 
onder:


----------



## Bassetluv

I'ze here! (and laughing at the suggestion that Yofi might've locked me in the basement, since he did once try to do just that!)

Been a rather rough few months lately, and my health went all wonky as well. Yofi and Anna are still just as good/bad as ever (with the Yofometer's needle ever-pointing to the latter), and I was hoping to update the blog a few days ago with new pics of the two. Unfortunately, my little digital (which, unbeknownst to me, was teetering on life support) decided to flash it's last. I couldn't even download what photos were already on it when it left for the heavens of the Kodachromatic. So then I went on a quest for a newer, better version...and there was a great little Olympus SLR on sale at Future Shop. However, after taking half a day to travel there by bus, find the camera, purchase and take it home, only to discover that (a) the salesman had sold me a memory card that didn't fit the camera, and (b) the camera was defective anyway, which then entailed a looong trip back to the store, a refund, etc., I am still without a new camera. Apparently I'd purchased the last one left in the entire city that had been on sale, and the store(s) don't know when/if any more will be in stock. (This camera was at a REALLY great price too!) So I can't let Yofi know that I am sans camera, otherwise he'll get it into his little furry head that he can get away with murder and not get framed.

Speaking of His Royal Hareness, this morning I think he decided to try his paw at styling. I was leaning over him as he sat there giving my hand little Yofi-kisses (his specialty alone, since Anna does NOT give kisses...she is above all of that nonsense), and hadn't really noticed that Yofi had stopped licking my hand. Then I felt a little yank, and that's when I realized that Yofi was giving me a ha(re)cut! The rotter managed to trim back several strands before I caught on. My HAIR!!! argh. Thankfully the hare-trim isn't noticeable; I'd feel a bit foolish if I had to go to work explaining my new uneven 'do to co-workers. :grumpy: Guess the Yofster thought if I could save money going to the stylist, those pennies would instead be freed up for karrots. 

Oh, and my sister and I (and our dogs) almost became criminals on the weekend. Here in Ottawa we have an old military base, it's 43 acres of land (mostly forested, along with roadways and abandoned paths and trails), and it also had a few hundred houses that used to provide temp. homes for soldiers and their families. The base shut down a long time ago, but up until last August, a few of the homes were still occupied. However, the gov't finally decided to remove the remaining residents last year, and all of the houses were boarded up. In the meantime, for the past 10 years the land has been in the middle of a huge dispute between the gov't and a native band, whereby the gov't had been planning to sell the land off for development, and the natives claiming it was their land and the gov't had no right to sell it. So for all those years, people have been enjoying using it, taking their children there to learn to ride their bikes, taking their dogs for off-leash romps, and generally enjoying nature. (I'll include a few pics I took of the area 2 years ago, at the end of this post) Anyway, despite nothing being resolved in the dispute, and a suggestion that it could continue on for at least another 10 years, the gov't has decided that since they can't use it, no one can. They installed fencing at all roadway entrances to the area, and have erected private property signs on the fences. 

So last weekend when I asked my sister if she wanted to walk the dogs, she suggested we go there (take note: her idea, not mine ). So off we headed, canines in tow, and we enjoyed an hour-long leisurely walk through the base, not another person in sight (well, save for one older fellow who we crossed paths with at one point, who told us he still goes through there every day). But, wouldn't you know it...just as we were about to leave the area and head back to the car, along comes a security patrol car, with the second-most-ancient security guard I've ever seen. After giving us a warning about trespassing on private property, he let us go...but that means it definitely was the end of my walks there with Kaya. I used to go there with her every weekend throughout the summer and fall; it was great, since she's a dog who cannot be off leash at a dog park, this place was perfect for her. And I always loved going there for the peaceful feeling it invoked. Last summer I was thrilled to have three turkey vultures silently gliding overhead; and hawks, snakes, beautiful wild flowers were always a treat. Even last weekend, when we went, we were treated to a show...as we walked down an abandoned road, we spotted a hawk sitting in a huge old pine tree. Suddenly he dove straight down to the ground and landed on top of 'something' - we couldn't exactly see what it was - but we walked over to where he was and were surprised when he didn't take off right away. Unfortunately we did get to see what he caught (and eventually flew away with), a young squirrel...however, even though I felt terribly for the little guy, it still was quite something to see nature in action. Something you don't get to witness too much any more in the city.

Anyway, no Yofi/Anna pics for a while, but here's a few of the old military base, back when The Dog and I could still traverse it without becoming fugitives from the long arm of the law.

(And I WILL post new pics of the bunnies as soon as I'm able to get a camera, hopefully within the next month or two!)






























































(No idea why these turned out so tiny...)

The last pic shows how happy The Dog was every time I took her to the base for a run. These photos only give a glimpse of what the area is like, but to me it was like my own private getaway. We'll both miss it...


----------



## wabbitmom12

Hey Di! Glad to know you are okay. We've all been wondering what you and the crew were up to.

LOL on the Yofi ha(re) trim...I've actually had that experience myself, compliments of our Diva Bun, Velvet the blue flemmie. It is quite disconcerting to hear a slight snipping sound and realize that it is big bunneh teeth restyling your hair!

You've got some awesome pictures of the old base. I really like the one of Kaya-in-the-mud. She looks like she's having fun...and the last picture shows how happy your romps together made her.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great update Di. I didn't think Yofi had locked you in the basement, who would care for his royal hareness.


----------



## Bassetluv

haha...it's good to know that my bunnay isn't the only one who thinks he's Edward Scissorbuns! I guess those big teeth do come in handy, since they don't have thumbs it'd be kind of hard for them to hold onto the scissors very well. (And I still think there's a bunny conspiracy afoot; the rabbitauging of human hair is most likely payback for one of many items on their ever-growing list (one in particular I can think of at my end: dressing up the Yofster as a bunnybee...). Good thing you noticed your hairtrim before Velvet got carried away...those whopping big bunny teeth could slice and dice huge chunks out in no time!

Oh, that picture of Kaya in the water was taken on a particularly hot summer day. She's normally not a dog who takes to water (if she goes into the river and her little tootsies don't touch bottom, she 'ews' and 'icks' her way back to shore, pronto). But on that day the temp was probably in the low 30s (C), and so when we happened to walk by a drainage ditch that was filled with water, she dove right in. Never saw a dog enjoy batheing so much as she did that day. And I'm not sure why the photos came out so tiny here, unless I'd sized them down at one point before putting them in Photobucket. You almost need a magnifying glass to see them! 

As for me being locked in the basement, if Yofi ever does that he will be grounded for the next 5 years! I forgot to mention earlier that *something* appears to have taken up residence in my cellar..and it certainly is not an invited guest. I was in the basement a couple of weeks ago doing a wash, when I happened to notice a big box of chips and cheesies sitting in a corner (leftovers from last Halloween's handouts). Well, not having eaten dinner yet, my stomach got the best of me and I decided to try a bag, just to see if they were still edible (heck, I was so hungry the wrappers were looking pretty good). So I picked up a bag, and quickly noticed it was empty. Hhhhm. I tossed it back, picked out another bag and...empty too. Thinking I must have raided the box not long after Halloween was over, and just tossed the empties back, I started to root. And the more I dug, the more I came to the realization that there wasn't a chip to be had. Or a cheesie, for that matter. That's when I decided to inspect a bit closer...and saw that each and every bag had a perfectly round, 1"-2" hole right at the bottom. And that's when I dropped the remaining bag I had in my hand and slowly began to back away. Something had eaten over 40 bags of chips and cheesies and had not left a crumb. I know it wasn't The Dog, because she would never have created such perfect holes to access food; she would probably have eaten the bags as well. Ditto for Yofi. And The Cat is far too finicky for President's Choice No Name brand junk food. Mice? Perhaps, but I'm thinking...nah, not so much. I've seen mice and their leftovers before, and they tend to chew tiny little holes, crawl inside, and get out just as quickly once they're done. No, my suspicion: a RAT.

Then when I sat back and thought about it, the hints began to surface. A few weeks ago I'd been getting ready for work one morning and had heard fierce, LOUD scratching noises in a corner of my bedroom ceiling. At the time it kind of freaked me out, but I only heard it the one time, so I kind of forgot about it. And before that, I can recall two or three times going to the basement at night to do a wash, faithful hound following me down the stairs...and then I'd notice that she would be in one of the far corners, staring, as if she was hearing - or perhaps smelling - something. I recall the faint thoughts of something being in the basement way back then when I saw her do this, as it wasn't normal Kaya behaviour, but then had brushed that too off, thinking that The Dog was probably going a bit senile.

And so now I suspect I have a critter of the not-so-finest kind taking up residence downstairs. Not that I mind rats...I actually adore them, personally...but it's the domestic ones I tend to take to, not the ones who wear leather jackets and have tattoos etched into their little rat biceps. I am wondering though, if the rat(s) decided to move on since that night, because The Cat accidentally on purpose locked himself in the basement last night, only to emerge this morning, eyes blinking in wonder, looking for all the world as if he had no idea how he'd ever wound up down there. And since I didn't see any new rat friends in tow, I am assuming they have decided to find better digs.

However, if they (or IT...it'd have to be one pretty big muther of an IT, after eating all of those chips and cheesies) do turn up again at some point, then I shall be going after them, guns loaded and hackles raised. Mess with me and my house?? I think not....I will set up a Hav-A-Hart humane trap and show them just who's boss. And that'll teach them to be messin' with MY chips....:grumpy:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Ew, rat(s)! 

Sorry, I don't like them as pets or as pests. Those long naked tails freak me out.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Happy to hear from you! I wasjust looking the other day to see if I had missed the latest stories on Yofi! 

I also have had a few free trims on behalf of a few of my rabbits! Now if I could just teach them how to cut (eat?!)with style!!!

Enjoyed the pictures of the old military base, and yes, that is one very happy dog in the last picture! Its nice that you had (had = ) such a wonderful spot to take your dog.Unfortunate that the government decided tolock it down.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...Karen, you and my son would get along great! He too doesn't care for rats. Or snakes. Or even worms. (Don't ask.) And ever since the great squirrel debacle of last year, they too are on his 'avoid at all cost' list. Me...I grew up collecting or admiring just about anything that ran, walked, or squirmed. You know, if I hadn't been there for my son's birth, I'd swear he was adopted.  At one point in my young life I had a rather admirable collection of salamanders that I kept in a large glass jar, which unfortunately came to a demise (the jar, not the salamanders) one afternoon when - in an effort to hide them from my mom, who also did not share my love of quirky pets - it fell off the top of the dryer in our basement. Salamanders and dirt flew everywhere, and I never did recover any of them. For all I know they may have lived happily ever after in teeny tiny salamander condos, erected in the dank recesses of my dad's unused workshop. Neither was my dad impressed a few years later when I was the proud teenaged mom of 32 mice, all assortments of colors and patterns, living in glass tanks and complicated wire cages within the disaster that was my bedroom. Or when I took to collecting toads, dressing them up in elaborate wedding gowns made of toilet paper and string, complete with tiny little wedding ceremonies in the long grass of our backyard. I never really did know if I was marrying boy and girl toads, but then I guess it didn't matter...they didn't seem too happy either way, at least until I released them back into the wilds of their real home.

Never2manybunnies, wouldn't it be nice if we could teach our rabbits to cut hair properly? I am kind of wondering if Yofi actually could do a good job at it; since I tend to leave my hair to the last minute before going for another trim, I wind up trimming my bangs two or three times on my own. Having a permanent hair trimmer at home who'd be willing to 'werk foar karrots' (in Yofispeake) might just not be a bad idea. 

And yeah, I am very sad about the base, especially since it will be sitting there unused for who knows how long. That's why I took a ton of pictures last summer, after I heard about the impending shutdown...at least I can look back and remember all of the great times The Dog and I had there.

Oh, one thing before I'm off to bed...I'll relate what happened a couple of summers ago when I decided to take both my dog and my sister's up to the base for a romp. (I was dogsitting at the time, as my sister was off to Washington/Vancouver/Maryland/whoknowswhichcity on one of her many conferences.) 

After we reached the base I let the dogs off their leashes so they could run and explore, which is exactly what they did. I hung back and strolled quietly along one of the abandoned roads, watching as the two tailwaggers headed off into some brush. A few moments later, however, I was startled when I almost stepped on a rather large garter snake who'd been sunning himself on the hot asphalt. He barely moved a muscle, so I stood there for a moment admiring the beautiful patterns along his body, and how elegant he looked (of course many would not agree with me in stating that a snake can look elegant, but he did to me). The dogs, in the meantime, had emerged from the bushes a few yards up ahead, so I called to them, wanting to show them the snake, wondering if they would even notice it was an actual creature and not just a big stick lying in the road. Well, Kaya was the first to respond to my call, trotting down the road toward me, and right toward the snake. At the very last moment she happened to look down and see it, and her response - if put into words - would probably have been something like, "Whoa, dude!! Did you see that stick? It just moved, Man! I swear to you, it did! All on its own!" So she poked around and sniffed the snake (from a reasonable distance, of course), then quickly lost interest when she thought she heard a _SQUIRREL!_!!...and off she went. 

Lassie, in the meantime, was lagging behind; but when she realized that she had become separated from Kaya, she came barreling down the road, and straight into the path of the moving stick. Now, I do have to say this about Lassie: She is probably one of the world's best escape artists, able to squeeze out of cages that no dog should ever be able to squeeze out of, able to leap 5-ft fences with ease....but she definitely isn't one of the brightest crayons in the canine coloring box. When I yelled at Lassie to "STOP!", lest she steamroller the poor snake and hurt it, she did come to a complete halt, and wound up standing right over it. The snake, now aware that something was invading its tanning space, raised its head up to look around, and began to slowly coil its body, ever so slightly. Lassie, standing there with tongue hanging halfway to the ground, smile on her face wider than the infamous Cheshire cat's, hadn't noticed a thing. So I pointed to the ground and said, "Lassie...look out! There's a snake right at your feet!" 

Lassie just stood there, staring at me with that stupid grin on her face, and wagged her tail.

So I yelled again. "Lassie, move! You're going to step on a SNAKE!!" And again I pointed.

Again she looked at me, wagged her tail, and that absurd grin grew even bigger. 

So I yelled once more. "LASSIE, MOVE!!!" Even the snake got the idea at that point and I guess he decided he'd had enough of the dramatics, as he suddenly began slithering excitedly back and forth in an effort to vamoose outta there.

And that's when Einstein-dog exploded. The tip of the snake's tail just happened to touch the tip of one of Lassie's toes, causing her to (finally!) look down between her legs. And when she did, I swear, she flew about six feet straight up in the air, looking for all the world like she'd be stuck with a red-hot poker. Legs were flailing frantically as she attempted to single-doggedly rewrite the laws of nature and somehow, spontaneously sprout wings. Her eyes were as huge as dinner plates, a look of terror written on her face that I'd never before seen on a dog, and never have since. And to this day I will swear on a stack of Yofi's carrots that, if any dog could ever successfully take flight, Lassie almost did. She literally hung suspended in the air for what seemed forever, by the frenetic dog-paddling of her feet...combined with the sheer terror of having seen, with her own two doggie eyes, a lifeless stick arising from the dead. To get her. 

When Lassie finally did come back to the ground, she hit with all four feet running, and she bolted halfway across the base before I could call her back. The snake, on the other hand, had slithered quickly off in the other direction. If he'd been contemplating selling his house for new digs elsewhere, this surely would have convinced him to do so, as the neighborhood was obviously getting just a little too weird for his taste.

And so that was the highlight of my afternoon at the military base that day; I know I never had enjoyed such a hilarious moment in quite some time. It almost even topped some of Yofi's antics...and that's saying a LOT. So now I know to never ever tease Lassie about the "SNAKE!!", and of course I wouldn't be so mean as to do so...but oh, sometimes I'm so tempted....just to see that dog dance in midair once again....

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Hey Di! Glad to know you are okay. We've all been wondering what you and the crew were up to.
> 
> LOL on the Yofi ha(re) trim...I've actually had that experience myself, compliments of our Diva Bun, Velvet the blue flemmie. It is quite disconcerting to hear a slight snipping sound and realize that it is big bunneh teeth restyling your hair!
> 
> You've got some awesome pictures of the old base. I really like the one of Kaya-in-the-mud. She looks like she's having fun...and the last picture shows how happy your romps together made her.


If Zeus wants my attention in the morning while I'm sleeping...he has been known to trim my hair too...

Now if he had studied styles first - I wouldn't be so upset.


----------



## wabbitmom12

EWWW!!! SNAKES! RATS! WORMS! (SPIDERS!!) *faint*

Poor Lassie! Evil stick/snake, creeping up on her like that! 

You'll get a laugh out of this, Di. Our now 18 year old, Joshua, was always the nature lover, science-nerd from the day he was born. His favorite books from ages 2 to 8 were anything describing (with full color pictures, of course!) weird bugs, snakes, spiders, poisonous tree frogs, etc. He can still, to this day, tell you waaayyy more than you've ever care to know about the Giant Dung Beetle of North Africa. 

We always loved to read together, but he would invariably pick a book with pictures in it that made me shudder...literally. So, I would say, "Okay, I'll read this one, but you have to hold your hand over the pictures of the tarantula (or reticulated python, or wolf spider...etc.) so I don't scream. And then I'd read all these facts and descriptions of these horrifying little beasts....

...until we got half way through the page. Then the little snipe would take his hand off the page while I was in mid-sentence, just to hear me yelp! (I swearhe just wanted me to wet my pants!) More than once I'd have to practically peel myself off of the ceiling, while the Angelic Child would plead, with a devilish glint in his eye, "Come on, Mommy. Keep reading!!" And 3 or 4 pages later, when my heart rate was just beginning to return to normal, and I was least expecting it...he would do it AGAIN!


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL Karen, Joshua sounds like he was quite the little rascal! (A child after my own heart :biggrin2 It seems that one of the most fun things for a child to do is be able to get back at their parents in some way...and the bigger the reaction the better. But I bet as much as he managed to freak you out, you wouldn't trade those memories for anything. 

You sound much like my late step-mom, only her fear was confined exclusively to snakes. An image in a book would send her dashing from the room, and she wouldn't come back unless she was promised that the book would be removed first. Funny how certain things can trigger that; for me it's bugs with hard shells, especially roaches and (EW....even worse)...June bugs. I will - and have - been known to run screaming down the street when one accidentally landed on my clothing, or brushed against me. This morning (actually, about half an hour ago) I just got back from walking my dog, and right before we turned to come down our street, I saw something lying on the sidewalk. When we got closer I realized that it was a dead cicada, probably around 3-1/2" long. I hear them all the time in the summer on hot days, but rarely ever see them. I have to admit he was fascinating to look at, with large feathery antennae and dark, distinct black eyes...but he still gave me the willies. Kaya was much braver than me; she sniffed him over and then stuck her paw out and gingerly touched him, then lost interest. So my phobia tends to be confined to 'as long as they don't touch me', but if they do, then you'll most likely hear me screaming all the way to your house.

Peg, about rabbits and haircuts...sometimes I wonder if bunnies can trim hair better than some of the hairstylists I've been to! I recall one time going to get a perm (back in my not-so-great decision-making days) and the girl who was doing my hair left me in the back of the room with the solution and rollers in, and it felt like she had been gone forever. When she did finally come back she was apologizing profusely for forgetting about me, and then she rinsed my head and began taking the rollers out. Suddenly she got really quiet, and then sort of whispered, "uh-oh". That's when I began to worry...and finally she told me, "Well, there's sort of a bald spot at the back here, but don't worry, I can style your hair so it gets covered." Yep, she'd left the solution in so long that it burned off some of the hair at the back of my head. :shock:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL Karen, Joshua sounds like he was quite the little rascal! (A child after my own heart :biggrin2 It seems that one of the most fun things for a child to do is be able to get back at their parents in some way...and the bigger the reaction the better. But I bet as much as he managed to freak you out, you wouldn't trade those memories for anything.  *Absolutely! Reading with each of my three kids are some of my most cherished memories of their childhoods. But, he hates it when I tell stories about him when he was little. He's in the process of becoming an adult, you know! But, I tell him, that'sWHY I tell the stories! He was such a cute little stinker, and these days I see that little boy in there...wrappedup in this 6 foot tallbody. I KNOW he's grown up, and I wonder to myself: How did this HAPPEN?!  *
> 
> You sound much like my late step-mom, only her fear was confined exclusively to snakes. An image in a book would send her dashing from the room, and she wouldn't come back unless she was promised that the book would be removed first. Funny how certain things can trigger that; for me it's bugs with hard shells, especially roaches and (EW....even worse)...June bugs. I will - and have - been known to run screaming down the street when one accidentally landed on my clothing, or brushed against me. This morning (actually, about half an hour ago) I just got back from walking my dog, and right before we turned to come down our street, I saw something lying on the sidewalk. When we got closer I realized that it was a dead cicada, probably around 3-1/2" long. I hear them all the time in the summer on hot days, but rarely ever see them. I have to admit he was fascinating to look at, with large feathery antennae and dark, distinct black eyes...but he still gave me the willies. Kaya was much braver than me; she sniffed him over and then stuck her paw out and gingerly touched him, then lost interest. So my phobia tends to be confined to 'as long as they don't touch me', but if they do, then you'll most likely hear me screaming all the way to your house.* LOL, yep! I can definitely relate!
> *
> Peg, about rabbits and haircuts...sometimes I wonder if bunnies can trim hair better than some of the hairstylists I've been to! I recall one time going to get a perm (back in my not-so-great decision-making days) and the girl who was doing my hair left me in the back of the room with the solution and rollers in, and it felt like she had been gone forever. When she did finally come back she was apologizing profusely for forgetting about me, and then she rinsed my head and began taking the rollers out. Suddenly she got really quiet, and then sort of whispered, "uh-oh". That's when I began to worry...and finally she told me, "Well, there's sort of a bald spot at the back here, but don't worry, I can style your hair so it gets covered." Yep, she'd left the solution in so long that it burned off some of the hair at the back of my head. :shock: *Oh my gracious! That's awful!! My most recent hair cut ranks up near the top of my bad hair decisions...I went to one of those cheapie shops, Great Clips, where they do the cut for like $12. But, one of the "stylists" (snort!) had the exact cut I wanted, and it's only been THE most popular style in this area for the past year. A basic bob, with layering up the back, and blending in from the sides. So, sillee me! I figured the gal could do it...she had a real live model in the next booth to look at, she didn't even have to rely on my poor description. Oh, she screwed it up good...then said, "Well, if you can't work with it at home, come on back and any of us will fix it for you, no charge." Yah, right!!! When you know what FREEZES OVER!!!*


----------



## Elf Mommy

It might be a squirrel eating your chips as well. We have the occasional squirrel scratching away in our attic (Florida...no basements), and we have to get them out so they don't chew the wires.


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> [Absolutely!Â  Reading with each of my three kids are some of my most cherished memories of their childhoods.Â  But, he hates it when I tell stories about him when he was little.Â  He's in the process of becoming an adult, you know!Â Â  But, I tell him, that'sÂ WHY I tell the stories!Â  He was such a cute little stinker, and these days I see that little boy in there...wrappedÂ up in this 6 foot tallÂ body.Â  I KNOW he's grown up, and I wonder to myself:Â  How did this HAPPEN?!Â  Â



I know! My son, while he isn't 6' tall (hey, he got to 5'10", thanks to his dad's gene pool...definitely not my family's), it really does seem like it was only yesterday that he was turning 5, running back and forth from the kitchen to the livingroom window, anxiously awaiting his friends' arrival for his birthday party. LOL...I can still see him with his little white pants, blue button-down shirt and white tie, so excited he was almost bursting at the seams. And you know what? Today is that little 5-yr-old's 28th birthday, can you imagine that?? :shock: How did they grow up so quickly? The one best thing about it all, though, is that they may grow up and become adults, but that little boy will always be there for their moms. 



> Oh my gracious!Â  That's awful!!Â  My most recent hair cut ranks up near the top of my bad hair decisions...I went to one of those cheapie shops, Great Clips, where they do the cut for like $12.Â  But, one of the "stylists" (snort!) had the exact cut I wanted, and it's only been THE most popular style in this area for the past year.Â  A basic bob, with layering up the back, and blending in from the sides.Â  So, sillee me!Â  I figured the gal could do it...she had a real live model in the next booth to look at, she didn't even have to rely on my poor description.Â  Oh, she screwed it up good...then said, "Well, if you can't work with it at home, come on back and any of us will fix it for you, no charge."Â  Yah, right!!!Â  When you know what FREEZES OVER!!!



Hehe...what's funny is that my really bad haircut was at one of those places too...a First Choice, where they hire people right out of salon school (or off the street, I'm not really sure which, after the experiences I had with them). I guess we live and learn (although it took me a few times to actually learn not to go back to them; at least you learned faster than me!). I remember several years ago talking to a male friend at work, and he told me - with regard to womens' hair () - "The difference between a bad haircut and a good haircut is about a week". Well, maybe, but I suspect that with those cheapie hair salons, the difference is more like a month and a half.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> I know! My son, while he isn't 6' tall (hey, he got to 5'10", thanks to his dad's gene pool...definitely not my family's), it really does seem like it was only yesterday that he was turning 5, running back and forth from the kitchen to the livingroom window, anxiously awaiting his friends' arrival for his birthday party. LOL...I can still see him with his little white pants, blue button-down shirt and white tie, so excited he was almost bursting at the seams. And you know what? Today is that little 5-yr-old's 28th birthday, can you imagine that?? :shock: How did they grow up so quickly? The one best thing about it all, though, is that they may grow up and become adults, but that little boy will always be there for their moms.


:birthday HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CHRIS! And this is for his mom, because just yesterday they were sitting on our laps, begging for another story before bedtime: :hug:

Around Joshie's 5th birthday, he said to me these infamous words: "Mommy, when I grow up, I want to be a *human*, like you." 

I guess I should ask him if his wish ever came true?


----------



## Bassetluv

Elf Mommy wrote:


> It might be a squirrel eating your chips as well. We have the occasional squirrel scratching away in our attic (Florida...no basements), and we have to get them out so they don't chew the wires.



Now, a squirrel I _wouldn't_ mind quite so much, even if one did almost KO my son last year (hehe...still laughing over that one!). LOL...every time I even hear the word 'squirrel' now, I think of the movie "UP" and that desperately cute little dog, Dug ("SQUIRREL!!!!"). :laugh: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EkCdK6bUls&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Bassetluv

aww...thanks so much for the birthday wishes! LOL, though I won't tell Stephen you called him Chris...:biggrin2: (You know, I almost didn't even realize it was his birthday today? I was at work and happened to look at the date on my computer, and that's when it finally dawned on me....:blushan:



> "Mommy, when I grow up, I want to be a human, like you."



Oh, that has to be one of the sweetest things I've ever read! :inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

New Anna & Yofi pics!






(I take a picture of The Cat...guess who just HAS to be in it too?)














































In case you're wondering, Yofi dove into an almost-empty bowl of oatmeal/blueberry mush...apparently he LOVED it...






(Drunk on banana!)


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thanks for the pictures!!! They really brightened up my morning. :biggrin2:

In the first picture, I just want to reach in and give ol' Fritz a nice tummy rub. He looks sooooo cozy. 

And, I am wondering, how do you survive all of the cuteness at your house?! All of your pets (ah, ahem...your OWNERS ) have so much personality.


----------



## Becksta

I've this entire blog, and have found in extremley entertaning! You have some beautiful pets.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

omg Yofi's nose looks so huge!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Aww, thanks very much, Becksta!:hug:


> omg Yofi's nose looks so huge!!!!!!!!


hehe...that's because IT IS! :biggrin2:


> And, I am wondering, how do you survive all of the cuteness at your house?!


To be honest, all that cuteness is what keeps me going sometimes. It also is what keeps them alive during the not-so-cute escapades the little devils sometimes (often) spring upon me. For instance, the time I was rushing to head out the door for work one morning, reached into my purse (which had been lying on the sofa) to get my bus pass out, and wound up inserting my hand into a mushy, soppy mess of chewed-up apple. I'd tossed one in there the day before to take with me, but I forgot to eat it. So at some point during the evening Mr. Yofi-Durante must have smelled the tantalizing aroma of *pomme*, and decided to help himself. :grumpy:

Or the time I was in the basement putting a load of clothes in the washer, and I heard this soft 'sifting' sound coming from the top of the staircase. So I went over and looked, just in time to see the same big-nosed culprit spot me spotting him, and he took off like a bat outta H-E-double-hockeysticks. Whilst I was in the basement he'd spied the open door, boinked himself down to the top step, and noticed the bag of wild birdseed I'd stored there. And instead of sticking his head into the top of the bag (since he decided that this too, was deemed rabb-edible), he chewed a hole right at the very bottom, whereupon almost the entire contents of seed spewed forth and cascaded down the steps.

Fritz absolutely loves to stretch out across the back of the sofa. (I'm often in the middle of watching a scary movie when suddenly a stinky little back paw gets thrust right in my face.) When Fritz went through a (suspected) stroke a while back I felt badly for him, because he'd climb up onto the sofa, stretch out and fall asleep, only to lose his balance and crash unceremoniously to the floor. I tried keeping him off of it for a while, but he's a stubborn boy, and insisted on getting back up there. It's pretty amazing how quickly he recovered though, because just a few days after the stroke he was back to business as usual, and has been fine ever since. 



*And I really am going to have to pay attention to photo sizing...LOL! On my home computer they looked fine when I created the post; here at work...ginormous!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Great pics!! I have to look at them again soon, they rule. Anna is a Diva, lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I have gotten behind in reading your blog, as usual, Yofi's daily life gave me a chuckle. E-lops always have a look on their face as if they are up to something, even relaxed they have that same look. 

Great pictures of the dynamic duo especially Yofi's ears in take off position.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Hee Hee, sorry, Di, looks like you're in the yard while they live in the house! ahahahaha..

MUM..YOU"RE OUT...:bunnydance: That face is GOLD!


----------



## Cabrissi

I think my buns are totally jealous of your buns outdoor space! ALl that room to run and binkie!!! They are so beautiful!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> And, I am wondering, how do you survive all of the cuteness at your house?!
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, all that cuteness is what keeps me going sometimes. It also is what keeps them alive during the not-so-cute escapades the little devils sometimes (often) spring upon me. For instance, the time I was rushing to head out the door for work one morning, reached into my purse (which had been lying on the sofa) to get my bus pass out, and wound up inserting my hand into a mushy, soppy mess of chewed-up apple. I'd tossed one in there the day before to take with me, but I forgot to eat it. So at some point during the evening Mr. Yofi-Durante must have smelled the tantalizing aroma of *pomme*, and decided to help himself. :grumpy: *The little devil!  Gosh, I love your rabbit. He makes mine seem SO innocent.....*
> 
> Or the time I was in the basement putting a load of clothes in the washer, and I heard this soft 'sifting' sound coming from the top of the staircase. So I went over and looked, just in time to see the same big-nosed culprit spot me spotting him, and he took off like a bat outta H-E-double-hockeysticks. Whilst I was in the basement he'd spied the open door, boinked himself down to the top step, and noticed the bag of wild birdseed I'd stored there. And instead of sticking his head into the top of the bag (since he decided that this too, was deemed rabb-edible), he chewed a hole right at the very bottom, whereupon almost the entire contents of seed spewed forth and cascaded down the steps. *ROTFL!!! If I may say so, that is SO Yofi!!*
> 
> Fritz absolutely loves to stretch out across the back of the sofa. (I'm often in the middle of watching a scary movie when suddenly a stinky little back paw gets thrust right in my face.) When Fritz went through a (suspected) stroke a while back I felt badly for him, because he'd climb up onto the sofa, stretch out and fall asleep, only to lose his balance and crash unceremoniously to the floor. I tried keeping him off of it for a while, but he's a stubborn boy, and insisted on getting back up there. It's pretty amazing how quickly he recovered though, because just a few days after the stroke he was back to business as usual, and has been fine ever since. * Poor Mr. Fritz! You must have been terrified!:cry2 I'm glad he is feelingnormal now, though. How old is he, Di?
> 
> *
> 
> *And I really am going to have to pay attention to photo sizing...LOL! On my home computer they looked fine when I created the post; here at work...ginormous!
Click to expand...


----------



## kherrmann3

I love the pictures of Yofi's ears flappin' in the breeze!  Also, the very-round pictures of Anna are adorable, too!


----------



## Bassetluv

> I think my buns are totally jealous of your buns outdoor space! ALl that room to run and binkie!!! They are so beautiful!



That space I have reserved for the bunnies right now is actually my veggie garden (yet unprepared for planting). Come the end of May, however, the two will get to run about in the yard itself (the garden will be off limits, because Yofi would eat everything! Last year I planted several blueberry bushes along one side of the garden, only to discover His Hareness methodically working his way through - while I was _still planting them_! - and chewing off all of the buds. :X So I wound up having to run some extra plastic border fencing around my blueberry bushes to protect them from Mr. BottomlessPit.



> I love the pictures of Yofi's ears flappin' in the breeze! Also, the very-round pictures of Anna are adorable, too!





> Great pictures of the dynamic duo especially Yofi's ears in take off position.



LOL...Isn't that a great pic? I finally got a new camera (but am still not great at using the different settings). I shot that using the action setting, but Yofi was going full-tilt and I just couldn't keep up with him. When I saw the pic though, I laughed....those ears of his were actually going faster than the rest of him! 

AngelnSnuffy, I have to agree...Anna certainly is a DIVA! She strikes that pose both inside the house and outside, and I'm sure she must be thinking, "Servants! Where be my servants!! I _demand_ attention NOW!!"

btw, yesterday for a moment, I thought I was in possession of a mad rabbit. Anna was sitting in the bunnies' cage in the bedroom when I walked into their room, and so I approached the front of the cage, calling her name. Suddenly she lunged straight at me, her entire body like a furry little sumo bunny (yeah, she's big-boned), and I honestly thought she was attacking me. It only took a few seconds for me to realize though, that Anna wasn't lunging at me; turns out when I had cleaned their cage and placed the vet bedding back in, I had left a larger-than-normal space between the bedding and the cage opening...which meant there was about a foot and a half of floor tray exposed. Anna, who is terrified of slick surfaces, was responding to me calling her name, but the only way she knew to get past the dreaded floor of doom was to take a deep breath and charge full steam ahead. And for a brief moment I thought my rabbit was...*rabbid*...and out to get me. :biggrin:



> Gosh, I love your rabbit. He makes mine seem SO innocent....


Oh, I don't know about _that_...Yofi's got a reputation, but I've read some of the antics of Miss Daisy, and she seems to be keeping the e-lop reputation for mischieviousness up to par! Besides, she's younger too...so she's got some catching up to do; and I betcha she certainly will!



> How old is he, Di?


While I don't know Fritz's exact age (the month escapes me, but I've got it narrowed down to the time of year ), he should be right around 15 now. Senior citizen status earned; he's allowed to snore and sleep in and fart loudly whenever he so desires (not that he's ever done the latter, that I know of). So Fritz is a card-carrying member of the Grumpy Old Cats Club. 

Here's a few more pictures; let's see how I do for sizing this time

One thing I love is looking into a rabbit's eyes. So here's a couple of closeups: first of Yofi, then of Anna:











Yofidooooo






These next two I kinda like; pictures of Yofi and Anna as background images:











And this last one is just funny. I sat in my living room yesterday, waiting patiently with camera in hand to get some action photos of the animals. Didn't matter to me if it was cat, dog, or rabbit...as long as it bore fur and was doing something. But the law of non-physics seems to apply whenever one wants to get a really cool photo; whenever you are in the house and the menagerie is loose, chaos reigns supreme. However, as soon as a camera is spotted, I swear it's just like the dogs in the movie, "Up"...it's like someone yells out "SQUIRREL!!!" and everyone freezes on the spot. Indefinitely. Or at least until the camera is safely squirreled away (pun intended) and they are once again free to cause havoc, with no chance at catching the evidence on film. 
At any rate, at one point I was sitting there and both Yofi and Anna decided to hide behind my little table next to the sofa. Suddenly I heard a "THWUMP" and I wondered what the heck the two of them had knocked over...but when I leaned over to try and see, I realized that they hadn't displaced - or broken - anything; the loud thwump was that of Yofi flopping his body loudly to the floor, in full Dead Bunny mode (something I rarely see him do any more). I wanted to get a picture of him like that, but knew if I stood up, he'd immediately jump to his feet ("Wut? Is she getting us FUD???"). So instead I reached the camera over and took a couple of photos blindly, without being able to look through the viewfinder. The first one captured nothing but floor and a table leg, but the second one resulted in this:






LOL! I can always rely on Yofi to provide me with something weird!! :rofl:

Oh, and here are a couple of pics of fish in my aquarium. One is of my chocolate striped raphael cat (he was really hard to photograh as he's very shy...sometimes I don't see him for 2 or 3 weeks at a time (he looks a bit 'filmy' here; not sure if he's always been that way). The other two are of my clown loaches. The first guy is a normal clown loach, normal coloration and everything. The second one is a bit bizarre. He has absolutely no orange coloring on him. They told me at the fish store that stress causes them to lose their color temporarily, which I knew, but I've had him for a few weeks now and he's never developed the orange. And in clowns that do stress, usually they fade out everywhere, not just the orange...the black stripes fade too. So I don't know if he's unusual, or if he's sick (*skinny* disease?), but so far he seems to be doing okay I guess. He eats and swims about actively. Time will tell I suppose...it's just weird.


----------



## Myia09

What an adorable picture of Yofi! I love it!
And beautiful fish!


----------



## kherrmann3

Look at that tongue! LOL


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG!! Look at the Yofster's tongue :shock::shock::shock::biggrin:. I bet he knew you were taking the picture, and stuck it out deliberately 

Jan


----------



## wabbitmom12

LuvaBun wrote:


> OMG!! Look at the Yofster's tongue :shock::shock::shock::biggrin:. I bet he knew you were taking the picture, and stuck it out deliberately
> 
> Jan



That's exactly what I thought, LOL!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks for the Yofi and Anna update. Those are great pictures, especially of Yofsters tongue!


----------



## Bassetluv

Yep, I suspect that tongue might've been on purpose too.  

Will have more pics soon, will post them as soon as I'm feeling better and have the patience...


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, let's see if I goofed and didn't resize these ones properly...:biggrin:

Miss Anna:





















Master Yofi:


























The Two of Them:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

This was a great thing to look at before I go to bed, Yofi and Anna always give me a big smile.


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! Anna photobomb! :hearts:







*** For those of you who don't know what a "photobomb" is, here's a link to thisisphotobomb.com. (I put it to all animal photobombs, because some of the people ones aren't appropriate for all ages. I'm not even sure if all of the animal ones are, either, so beware!) ***


----------



## Bassetluv

hehe...I'd never heard of a photobomb before. I love the site!


----------



## LuvaBun

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> hehe...I'd never heard of a photobomb before.


 Me neither, but looks like Anna has 

Yofi's close-ups always give me a smile - he has mischief written all over his face!!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Daisy wants hear more about and to see more pictures of her :inlove:handsome e-lop in the north, the, as she puts it, dreamy Yofi!


----------



## Bassetluv

Some new piccies :biggrin:

Yofi





Lurking in the shrubbery





Three in a series...this next set are all blurry, unfortunately; I was trying to learn how to use my camera and whilst adjusting it, caught Yofi in mid-magazine-snag. He'd decided to pilfer a magazine from the bookcase, and I tried to get proof of it on film, but he was too fast for me. So the images I caught were all out of focus, but you can still get the idea, Yofi going lickety-split with his newly-acquired loot.
















Anna-doo (Run away!!! Run away!!)





And Anna, making a fist (can't you just picture her saying "Why I oughtta..."):





Cuteness, in a bunny suit:





Ditto to this one:





I don't need to weed my yard...I have a profeshunal weed exturminater (intake valve set to "ON"):













Yofi, at the 'puter (no doubt attempting to contact Miss Daisy when Anna's back was turned; and no, I did not put him up there)





Two more blurry zoooooooom pics, starring you-know-who:










And 3 off-subject photos; I was at the park one evening and took some photos of ducks. First, mom duck and baby ducklets:





Then a pic of some Canada geese and their brood (unfortunately I couldn't get very close, since The Dog seems to scare the quackers out of the geese):




(To The Dog, these are the "big ducks")

And finally, this guy...a goose flasher...there's one in every species...




:biggrin:


----------



## fuzz16

wonderful pictures  great ones of the fish, i know how hard it is. have to clean the glass then pateintly wait and take 50 for a few good ones lol


----------



## YukonDaisy

Great pics, Di. "Anna making a fist" made me bust out laughing! Too funny!


----------



## wabbitmom12

:biggrin2: I love the one of Anna, in mid-lurk with one paw in the air, and ears out to the side. It reminds me of our pointer-mix dog, Charlie. When he spots a bird, he "points" at it by standing still, one paw up, and tail straight out back. 

Ooo, maybe Miss Anna-bun is a hunting bunny in disguise!


----------



## Bassetluv

> wonderful pictures  great ones of the fish, i know how hard it is. have to clean the glass then pateintly wait and take 50 for a few good ones lol



fuzz16, I was finding it hard to get the camera to focus on particular fish, rather than plants (took those when I got my camera, and am still procrastinating over reading the user manual.  ) One of my problems too, was that I didn't bother to clean the glass first, so many photos went in the dumpster because of streaks and blurs.



> Great pics, Di. "Anna making a fist" made me bust out laughing! Too funny!



Yep, I too laughed when I saw that one! You know, if Anna keeps it up she's going to be seriously interrupting the Yofster's reputation for cute pics. 



> I love the one of Anna, in mid-lurk with one paw in the air, and ears out to the side. It reminds me of our pointer-mix dog, Charlie. When he spots a bird, he "points" at it by standing still, one paw up, and tail straight out back.
> 
> Ooo, maybe Miss Anna-bun is a hunting bunny in disguise!



I love when dogs do that! My dog will - sort of. She curls her paw up under her, puts her head and body in the *down and out* position, and looks like a deranged stalker. This pose is mostly reserved for other dogs who are approaching her, which of course makes her look like she's ready to rip them from limb to limb. (No wonder she doesn't have many dog friends.) But I do love seeing a dog in a true point pose; they are all focus and intention. They also remind me of the dogs in "Up" ("_SQUIRREL_!!!") LOL! 

If Anna is a hunting bunny, I'm sure the first thing on her list to seek and pounce upon would be the ever-illusive wild banana...


----------



## TinysMom

Love the photos - so awesome. I just love Yofi - are you sure he doesn't want a Texan vacation? I bet Nyx would just love to meet him and make schemes...and then they could go visit Miss Daisy...

Oh man....I just got an image of Yofi taking our car so he could be "Driving Miss Daisy" - complete with his ears flying out the window...


----------



## Bassetluv

> Oh man....I just got an image of Yofi taking our car so he could be "Driving Miss Daisy" - complete with his ears flying out the window...



LOL! I could see that too...him with one elbow out the window, paw on steering wheel, ears flying. And then of course, once Miss Daisy joined him, it'd be ears flying on both sides! (Love the "Driving Miss Daisy" analogy!! :biggrin

Nyx would probably be miffed over all of this if not included, so there would definitely have to be a back seat driver!

I could always ship Yofi to ya parcel post, but then, he'd eat his way outta the box, and would most like scare the bejeebers out of the postman. Come to think of it though, I'm not so sure Yofi would agree to Texas; after all, if a plain ol' regular cow on tv could scare the poopballs out of him when it mooed (he ran out of the room so fast that he literally slammed into the wall in his escape), imagine what would happen if he spotted one of those ginormous Texas steers? All I know is, I'd NEVER be forgiven for that one....


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Oh man....I just got an image of Yofi taking our car so he could be "Driving Miss Daisy" - complete with his ears flying out the window...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I could see that too...him with one elbow out the window, paw on steering wheel, ears flying. And then of course, once Miss Daisy joined him, it'd be ears flying on both sides! (Love the "Driving Miss Daisy" analogy!! :biggrin
> 
> Nyx would probably be miffed over all of this if not included, so there would definitely have to be a back seat driver!
> 
> I could always ship Yofi to ya parcel post, but then, he'd eat his way outta the box, and would most like scare the bejeebers out of the postman. Come to think of it though, I'm not so sure Yofi would agree to Texas; after all, if a plain ol' regular cow on tv could scare the poopballs out of him when it mooed (he ran out of the room so fast that he literally slammed into the wall in his escape), imagine what would happen if he spotted one of those ginormous Texas steers? All I know is, I'd NEVER be forgiven for that one.... *LOL!*
Click to expand...

:biggrin2:If we got all three of those mischievous buns together, the world might never survive!


----------



## Bassetluv

> If we got all three of those mischievous buns together, the world might never survive!



Something tells me that God knew what he/she was doing, in putting distance between these three bunnies...


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh goodness! Doesn't Yofi look the picture of innocence here .

Lovely photos, Di! Anna is so sweet - like my Georgia, only with helicopter ears 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I am officially in love with Anna and Yofi! I can't believe how cute and funny they are. It's amazing how much Yofi looks like a Basset Hound. I love his little Alfalfa style cowlick. Anna is irresistably plump and her ears stickin' out... too cute. Love the sequence of Yofi stealing a magazine. What does he do with the magazines? Rory steals small figurines off of my shelf and puts them in his toy box. And of course, who couldn't laugh at the pictures of Yofi with his tongue hanging out and Anna making a fist?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Daisy has this picture on the side of her cage with smooches all over it.


----------



## LuvaBun

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Miss Daisy has this picture on the side of her cage with smooches all over it.


:biggrin2: LOL!

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh yeah, forgot to say that I love Yofi's Alfala-esque cowlick! So darned cuuuute! I think you should change his name to Alfalfa


----------



## cheryl

LOL at Dave..that is too cute..

Loved the pictures...the one of Yofi taking the magazine is funny..Anna is such a cute girl..she's adorable..and Yofi is such a delightful bunny..such a character he is..


----------



## wabbitmom12

What I want to know is, WHY was Anna making a fist? Did the Yofi do something she thought deserved a punch in the nose?

Ohh....maybe she got wind of the whole Yofi n' Miss Daisy long distance crush situation. Perhaps she was even showing Daisy what she could be in for, if she ever made a serious move on her Yof-man?!


----------



## Bassetluv

> Oh goodness! Doesn't Yofi look the picture of innocence here. Lovely photos, Di! Anna is so sweet - like my Georgia, only with helicopter ears
> Jan



Yes, he certainly *looks* innocent! Looks can be so deceiving sometimes.  And the funny thing about Anna's ears...when I adopted her, they were upright; but ever so slowly, after I got Yofi, Anna's ears headed downward, almost as if she were copying the Yofster's style. (I suspect that Anna is secretly a diva who just *has* to sport the latest fashion trends.)



> Yofi looks like a Basset Hound. I love his little Alfalfa style cowlick. Anna is irresistably plump and her ears stickin' out... too cute. Love the sequence of Yofi stealing a magazine. What does he do with the magazines?



I actually had posted a photo of Alfalfa along with a pic of Yofi...in the old 2009 thread, I think. I too thought Yofi resembled Alfalfa (impishness and all!). The only thing missing is the freckles. 
What does Yofi do with the magazines? The same thing he does with anything he's not supposed to have: he eats them. It is rare to find a magazine anywhere in my livingroom without His Hareness's royal toothprints along the borders. He once also did this to a letter that accidentally was mailed to my address; I had to tape the entire thing back together and sneak out to the mailbox at night and post it...I can only imagine what the neighbour thought when he finally received it...



> I love Yofi's Alfala-esque cowlick! So darned cuuuute! I think you should change his name to Alfalfa



LOL...see above about Yofi/Alfalfa. (Also, I can never call it a cowlick in his presence, lest I have a petrified Yofi go careening out of the room! Apparently Yofi has a freakish fear of cowz. 



> WHY was Anna making a fist?



I suspect it was because I captured her image with her still sporting her pre-summer, non-svelte figure (though I've yet to see that new figure emerge). LOL...personally, I think your last explanation was probably the right one. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

I am officially cleaning my house today (can't you tell?  ) So here's a few more photos to share (some non-bunnay):







The above photo is my sister's dog, Lassie (I've been dogsitting all week while my sister's been attending a conference in San Francisco...and ironically, the weather here has been much nicer, and warmer, than there!). Lassie is a sheltie mix, and this is her *LOOK* when she has a bone.






I sort of liked this one, just because you can see the trees reflected in Lassie's eye.






Kaya, my in-denial geriatric dog. She's an Aussie cattle dog cross (definitely dingo in there!), and is soon to be 14.






Anna and Yofi in their cage. I'd spent most of yesterday removing the carpet from their room, simply because the room itself is terribly humid, and even with a dehumidifier (which I hadn't been running lately), the carpet became a horrible mess of stains. I finally decided to toss the carpet and just have a runner in its place...Anna seems more comfortable with hardwood flooring now, and so far she doesn't seem too put out.










A couple of *I squishez Anna's head* pics. This is how the two normally rest together (how Anna gets any proper rest is beyond me).






Rabbit room, now without the carpet.






Yofi, peeking. I just know he was plotting _something_...






And this last one...my favourite. Unfortunately I caught the pose just as Yofi started to move, but he'd been lying over Anna like that for quite a while, giving her a Yofi-hug.


----------



## Bassetluv

Two more:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww the one of Yofi hugging Anna made me smile, and the one of Yofi with the grass made me laugh. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bassetluv

I like that hug pic too. It sort of almost forgives The Boy for all of the mischievious activities he's done in the past. Almost. :biggrin: I was actually lucky to capture it at all, because he'd been sitting like that with his arm draped around Anna when I walked into the room, so I had to run off and get my camera...and Yofi finally started to move when I took the picture. Usually, I see a great pose and...within seconds he (or she) has moved.

I like the one of Yofi peeking around the corner of the bbq pit too, because it captures a bit of his impish side.


----------



## fuzz16

i love how helerious yofi is...and is anna a mini lop? i cant remember if i read it or not. andkaya is beautiful...almost looks like some sort of sheperd or akitsa type dog is in him.


----------



## Bassetluv

Hey fuzz16,

I suspect that Anna has lop in her. When I first adopted Anna, her ears were always erect. Yet looking at the shape of her head and her size, I'd wondered if perhaps she had been part of a lop litter, and her ears simply hadn't *lopped*. As the years have passed, those head flaps of hers have taken a downward turn. Of course, it could also be the fact that Yofi sits on her head so often, he's permanently squished them into that position. 

Kaya (who my sister thinks is ugly! :shock is supposed to be an Australian cattle dog mix. In her younger years - before her more senior weight - she looked very much like an Australian dingo, and over the years I've been stopped numerous times by people asking if she was, in fact, a dingo. LOL...the funniest moment came when I was walking her downtown one summer day, back when she was maybe 3 or 4, and a man who was visiting Canada from Australia stopped dead in his tracks as we were walking toward him...then as we got near to him he said, in amazement, "How did you _ever_ get a _dingo_ into Canada?!?!!" He literally was shocked! My guess is that somewhere in Kaya's background is the dingo, as Aussie cattle dogs had been bred with them in the past. Here's a couple of dingo pics to compare, with Kaya's photo inbetween (the one of the lone dingo standing is amazingly similar to Kaya when she was younger, and thinner; actually, when I first adopted Kaya, she was so thin that you could see her ribs and backbone sticking out):
















I originally got Kaya from the Humane Society, where I'd been volunteering as a dog walker after my last dog died unexpectedly. It was like instant recognition when the two of us met, and despite my vow to never get another dog, I wound up going home with her. I'd resisted for a couple of months, but when I overheard that she was being considered for euthanasia, that did it...there was no way I could walk out the door and not rescue her. That was 13 years ago, and she's been my 'right-hand dog' ever since.


----------



## Bassetluv

So today is my last day of vacation before heading back to work (and then on to an interview to see if I still have a job at the end of the summer...ugh!). I've been off for the past two weeks, and have enjoyed every moment; perfect weather, lots of time for vegetable gardening, cleaning up my front yard, getting the bunny room cleared up, and many long, wonderful walks with The Dog. So, since this was to be my last day off before heading back to the office, I figured I would spend most of it relaxing, sitting in the sun, taking one last long stroll, and vegging out (once dishes and washes and stuff are done). However, as with everything in life, things never quite turn out the way you expect.

I usually get up around 7-7:30 in the morning. Today, however, I slept in (not intentionally) and The Dog woke me up at almost 9 o'clock. So I rolled out of bed and looked out the window. Ugh...rain. It's soggy and grey outside...so scratch the long walk off my list. Ah well, no worries. So I go into the bathroom and get ready for the day. Whilst I'm in there, The Dog (who normally has taken to heading back to bed when I first get up) comes to the bathroom door, telling me in her squirmy dog way that she has to GO. So off to the back door we head, and I leave the door open just a crack so Kaya can let herself back in if she wants. In the meantime, I head to the bedroom to get dressed. Of course on my way there I hear the frantic clawing of Yofi, trying to tunnel his way through the wall since he doesn't yet possess opposable thumbs (darned those doorknobs anyway!). So - not really thinking - I open the door to the rabbit room, let Yofi out, and head to the bedroom. 

A couple of moments later it sinks in: Yofi, loose...back door, open. I scramble from my bedroom, tripping over items as I'm trying to get a danged turtleneck sweater over my head, not able to see anything, and call "Yofi! Yofi!". I get to the back door, turtleneck still only partially on, in time to see the Yofster's hind end hightailing it into the (wet) backyard. Out I run after him, yelling at him to get his fuzzy little bunny butt back into the house. Rain is now splashing down on my arms as they flail in a desperate attempt to pull sweater over head...unsuccessfully, of course. What follows is roughly three or four minutes of me running through the grass in pursuit of a rabbit who is now kicking up his heels, "Yeehaw!!!*ing himself in and out of shrubs and undergrowth. Finally, just as I am about to abandon hope catching the little rotter (who did this on purpose, I'm sure), he stops, looks straight at me, and then casually hops himself back indoors. I follow closely behind, feet and pants now, of course, thoroughly wet.

I take a head count, satisfying myself that everyone who should be inside, is inside, and then I go back to my morning...making my breakfast. This should be easy, right? Just as the eggs hit the frying pan and I begin to scramble them, I hear a sound that is most definitely not music to the day-offer's ears: "Rowrrrr...rowwwrrrr..."

It took me a moment to realize what this was...and only a moment more for it to grow in desperation..."ROWWRRR....ROWWWRRRRRRR!"

Fritz! I run from room to room, searching for my elderly cat, locating him (of course) in the middle of my bed, with that all too familiar "I'z gonna frow up. Mom" look on his face. So I whisk him off the bed and then begin dashing through the house, looking for a suitable (and close) place to set him down so he can 'frow up' in peace. Finally I opt for the bathroom floor - since it is in dire need of a scrubbing anyway - just in time for him to toss his hairballs. And that should be the end of it...but no, wait, there's more...once Fritz finishes vomitting there, off he runs to the hallway to repeat the process again...and then off to the kitchen for a third and final performance. In the meantime I'm trying to follow him, taking note of where he 'frows', at the same time desperately wondering what I did with the roll of paper towels. But this can never be enough. No, The Dog decides to join the party, also following Fritz ('hey, what's he leaving on the floor? Is it edible?') while I yell at her. This, of course, piques Yofi's curiosity as well, and I see him dash from the bunny room to also join in on the fun. So now it's me following Cat, noting his points of hairball deposits, scanning the horizon for the elusive paper towel, and yelling, "Kaya! No!! Don't touch! Don't eat!" and "Yofi! No!! Get away from that! Watch your feet! Go away!!!" In the end I did manage to get it all sorted out; no wayward rabbits binkying in the rain and mud, frowups cleaned, nothing eaten that shouldn't have been, nothing tromped in (or ears dragged through) that shouldn't have been, and carpet and bed safe from harm.

This, however, is not how I'd planned to start my last day off. Maybe next time I will sleep in, just a little bit longer.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

"Hold up Anna we've been spotted"

Great picture, sort of defines who Yofi is. The wheels in his head are always turning.


----------



## Bassetluv

> "Hold up Anna we've been spotted"



LOL...great caption!! :laugh:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Some days, it just does not pay to get out of bed!

I hope the rest of your day is very calm so you can enjoy your last day of vacation!


----------



## LuvaBun

Lol! Not the best start to a day!

I notice that Anna was't mentioned, which means she was either being as good as gold ... or directing all the others in to what to do and where to go!!!

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I just re-read your posts about your last day of vacation. Yep, somehow Yofi planned all this.


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, at least I got a few things done around the house today. No more events like this morning, except for one...and this one's a bit *sensitive* to describe. I'll try and put it delicately: I was in the midst of making my dinner and noticed that The Dog was still in the backyard - I'd let her out a while ago to go to the bathroom. So I went to the door and was about to call her name when I spotted her, kinda hunched over, and...um...you know what it's like when a dog ingests something it shouldn't, and that something doesn't bother digesting, but just sort of goes right through? Well, I don't know what she'd ingested, but it resembled hair, and...guess you could say her plumbing got clogged. So yeah, I had to do toilet duty for The Dog. Lost my appetite after that. :expressionless

Anyway, day's almost over (phew). Here's the last of several pictures I took today...

(Oh, and as for Anna...they say you always have to watch the quiet ones, and I had blamed her for some things in the past, but today discovered that one of those things (chewing/tugging/tearing the vet bedding), wasn't Anna at all. It's been Yofi. Caught him red-mouthed at the bedding this afternoon. Even caught it on camera, the rotter. So Anna remains innocent - at least for now.  )

Yofi, trying to rearrange the carpeting:

















Anna and her teddy bear:






Yofi, getting rid of the teddy bear:






Busy preening:





















Don't know if you can tell, but I laugh at this one because Anna was caught in mid-headshake:






LOL...this sounds a bit mean, but for the past couple of days I've heard an old Queen song playing on the radio, called "Fatbottomed Girls". Well, this picture of Anna somehow reminds me of that song, even though the picture's not limited to her bunnay rump...:






And...last series in the cage:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You take great pictures and I love the two of Anna and her bear and the one of Yofi getting rid of the competition.


----------



## fuzz16

wow kaya does look a lot like a dongo! thats crazy. super pretty though 

and ya, thats how i got my first dog. went to the shelter on break and was looking at a dog then they brought in this one dog from outside and the lady was telling me how hard it is for her to see dogs put down. i originally thought he was ugly and weird looking, but became the best dog ever! (aussie german seperd mix). 

and ya, annas super prettty. i think lop mixes are cute  how their ears sometimes go up and sometimes not, but i could totally understand Yofi trainin those ears down laying on her head! she sounds super tolerable of his antics



and your suuuuch a great writer telling us about your horrid morning for your off day. lol! its reassuring knowing im not the only one who picks up a cat passing up hairballs and food. lol. 

again, great pictures. do they not mess with the sheep fur(?) or the fleece? mine would shred it all!


----------



## kherrmann3

Anna/Yofi pictures always make me giggle! I love the "Yofi squeeshing Anna" series. Yofi is such a little clown, and Anna must have the patience of a saint to put up with it all!  (You must, too!)


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I have to put aside bunnay stuff for a moment to post this. My nephew Sean and his girlfriend (Caitlin) were in town last weekend for a wedding, and so we had the pleasure of their company...though all too briefly. Sean is an accomplished chef and has won a great many competitions, both here and worldwide, on top of teaching, catering, and appearing on a show that used to air in Canada, "The Next Great Chef" as a mentor. Needless to say, Sean was not allowed to go home before promising to cook us all a wonderful meal, which he did...and what a meal it was! I've snatched some pictures that my sister took so I could post them here. Your mouths will water. Seriously.

This is Sean and Caitlin (who studied under Sean and is a great cook in her own right), getting the plates loaded up (me in the background, drooli...er...envying them):






This was the main entree for the meatatarians. On the plate is fresh yellow beans, risotto with wild mushrooms, lamb strips in (I forget what kind of sauce he'd made), bison steak, and squash puree.






This was the salad: Fresh strawberries, wild asparagus, unripened goat cheese, fresh baby peas, a tiny little lettuce that I've forgotten the name of now (but so delicious), Digby scallop (enormous!), and 'bacon' made by Sean with cured duck breast, fresh mint from my sis's garden, fresh pansies, all drizzled with a wonderful basalmic glaze.






And this, I'm not sure whose it was, if it was a salad that they hadn't yet finished or what...it just looked so pretty that I had to post this picture my sister had taken.






There was also a sausage Sean made that shall remain nameless here, considering the content of it...but it went over well too. Since I don't eat meat, my main 'meat' portion was a Digby scallop...oh man, it was done to perfection! Melt-in-your-mouth wonderful. That boy certainly is talented.

And to think I used to change his diapers at one point.


----------



## Bassetluv

> do they not mess with the sheep fur(?) or the fleece? mine would shred it all!



Oh yes fuzz, they dig at it and pull and chew (mostly when it's first washed and the cage is totally clean). I have two big pieces of fleece and two smaller ones, and all are tattered and torn around the edges (esp. the bigger pieces, since they aren't as heavy-duty as the smaller two). But considering how long I've had them, and they are in constant use, they've held up incredibly well. They've stood the test of Anna, after all! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What a great looking meal! You are so fortunate.


----------



## kherrmann3

Looks delicious! :biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv

I must say, the meal was the best I've ever had. Definitely fortunate! 

Just posting a couple of photos...was just playing with the special effects in photobucket for fun. 

This is one of the roses in my garden:







Yofi, antiqued :






Oh, and a while ago I was taking some macro shots and took a picture of a fly. Nothing spectacular, as you can see:






But then I made the mistake of showing it to my son. We share a dropbox on our computers, which is kinda neat; either of us can put files in it and see /receive them instantly. So I put the picture of the fly in the dropbox while talking to him on the phone, to show him what a macro picture looks like. A few moments later, he told me to look at the picture again, because he'd "fixed" it for me. And this is what I saw:






:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Bassetluv

One more photo, retouched:

"The Lovers"







:hearts:


----------



## Elf Mommy

LOL I love your son's sense of humor!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Kids, what do you do? 

I like the shot of the lovers, nice black and white of them.

I also like the antiqued Yofi. It looks like one of the photo's you get where everyone dresses up in old western clothes. The only thing missing is Yofi's six shooter and the cowboy hat.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Wow, great new pics!! You've been on a roll there girl with the great pics!:biggrin: Can you rub off on me or something? Although, I do need new batteries for my camera, they're dead for about a week now. I have stuff I need to post like Snuff getting craisens on his hineys-walking for them:biggrin:...:sofa::hiding:. I'll post that soon, since I have it on a card.


----------



## kherrmann3

Love the "dog flies"!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Love the "dog flies"!


Ya, poor Kaya! 

That last picture of Anna and Yofi is TOO CUTE! "I gives yoo a big smoosh!"


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great picture of the "Love Bunnies" Di.

Where did you get the sheepskin they are laying on?

I need to get something like that foe Winston, his back legs are really bad with red sores on them.

Susan


----------



## fuzz16

such a cute picture of Yofi groomin Anna!


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh dear, sometimes I wander off from the blog and have a hard time finding my way back. I need a GBS (Global Bunnyblog System)!

Thanks everyone, for the comments.  As for the pictures I've been taking, you're seeing more because I upgraded my camera a while ago (my old secondhand little camera died right around the time I saw a great deal on an LSR, so I bit the financial bullet and got it. Still learning how to use it, but it's a great investment, because I wind up with much better keepsake photos of all the furry family members )



> Great picture of the "Love Bunnies" Di.
> 
> Where did you get the sheepskin they are laying on? I need to get something like that foe Winston, his back legs are really bad with red sores on them. Susan



Susan, when I first purchased this bedding (originally for Raph) I got some from an American company (Palace Pet Beds), but they have since changed their policies and no longer ship outside of the U.S. However, when Yofi went through a bad bout of sore hocks, I managed to find a woman in B.C. who sells the same product. Here's her website if you're interested:

http://www.vetbed-canada.com/

The bedding is pricey, but it's worth it. And if you contact her you never know, you might be able to get a deal...she sold me a large piece that was an 'end of roll' for a pretty good price. (((HUGS))) for little Winston...I hope his sores do improve soon. (I do know that this bedding was a godsend for both Yofi's feet and for Raph when he could no longer walk...even though Raph was constantly lying down, he never did develop sores because the bedding protected him.)

btw, take a look at the 'Testimonials' link on the left side of her page; check out the handsome dude of a bunnay showing off his new bedding when he got it... :biggrin2:




> I also like the antiqued Yofi. It looks like one of the photo's you get where everyone dresses up in old western clothes. The only thing missing is Yofi's six shooter and the cowboy hat.



LOL!! You know, if I had Photoshop on my computer, I'd be sooo tempted to do exactly that. I love that mental image! :laugh:


----------



## Bassetluv

I ran across this photo in an old email tonight...this was the picture of Yofi that was taken by the breeder and put up on his website (along with the other bunnies he was selling). The Yofster looked so innocent back then...:rollseyes


----------



## SOOOSKA

The Yofster looked so innocent back then... Then reality set in. lol

But he's cute, Di he probably just does all those things just to keep you on your toes.

Susan:biggrin:


----------



## kherrmann3

Oh! Little Yofi looks so snorgle-able! I love baby bunneh pictures, especially dwarfs or English lops! That's the face that ALL mischievous critters give their prospective parents before they bring them home! They look like they're saying, "Take me home, I'm such a quiet and shy little critter. I won't bother you at all. Take me home and love me and I'll be good, I promise!" But then, when you get them home, you see the "other" side of them! I love how critters can do that, but we still love them anyway!

Thanks for the Yofi retro-pic!


----------



## fuzz16

he was such a cute baby


----------



## wabbitmom12

Di, I wish you could have heard me squeal! BAABBEEE YOFFFIII!! He was SO ADORABLE! (Well, I should not be talking in past tense, but you know what I mean!) I just want to pick up that Baby Yofi and smoosh him.

And lookit those EARZ! As a Flemmie Mama, I am used to some large baby bunneh earz...but Yofi's were...so...so...WIDE. :shock: I can see why you found him simply irresistable!

And now Dave is saying, "See?! I TOLD you we should breed Miss Daisy!"


----------



## Bassetluv

> But he's cute, Di he probably just does all those things just to keep you on your toes.



hehe...Susan, I agree completely with what you wrote! And y'know, it works. 


khermann3...I love that word! *snorg-able* :biggrin2:





> And now Dave is saying, "See?! I TOLD you we should breed Miss Daisy!"



And if Yofi could read, his ears would've perked up to twice their height! :laugh: (Of course, I don't have the heart to tell The Boy that the operation he had (waaay back when) is the reason he's missing his *dingleberries*.) 

I agree, Yofi was a really cute youngster. Unfortunately I didn't see him quite that young, as the breeder didn't want to let the babies go until they were older. So when I got Yof, he was already mostly 'growed up'. But that picture really captures his cuteness (which, btw, has more than once gotten him off the hook for something he's done).

LOL...it just struck me too, as I was looking at Yofi's baby pic again...not only did he grow into his ears...but lookit his schnozz! Apparently he grew into that as well (sort of, anyway; it's still about a size and a half too big for him).


----------



## kherrmann3

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> And now Dave is saying, "See?! I TOLD you we should breed Miss Daisy!"


... and is he sure he wants to subject you guys to more E-lop shenanigans?


----------



## wabbitmom12

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> And now Dave is saying, "See?! I TOLD you we should breed Miss Daisy!"
> 
> 
> 
> ... and is he sure he wants to subject you guys to more E-lop shenanigans?
Click to expand...

:shock: I'm not sure we would survive! LOL


----------



## wabbitmom12

How is everybody? Miss Daisy Mae says Hi to Yofi!


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi and Anna say 'hi' back! :biggrin:

All critters are fine and thriving here; it was just me that went awol - I think stress finally overwhelmed me, and my body decided to say 'whoa, enough already'. Wound up sick for the past 3 weeks or so; two days ago I finally started feeling better, though I do still have to watch things. However, my son is the one who had an even bigger health scare. Four days ago I got a phone call from him while I was at work; he told me that he'd spent most of the previous night in the hospital. Apparently he had picked up some food earlier that evening for dinner, and about an hour later began not feeling well. (Thankfully!!) he was with friends, who at first suggested he go to the clinic down the street, and when he kept resisting, they finally forced him to go. When he arrived the doctor took one look at him and called an ambulance, where he was rushed to the hospital. He was going into anaphylactic shock, brought on by food allergies. His head swelled, he was nauseous and breathing funny, had a bad rash on his skin, and at the hospital he passed out. Thankfully they managed to treat him successfully, and he emerged several hours later...toting with him a bad headache and exhaustion, but a much smaller head. 

Now he has to go and see a specialist, and he has to carry an epi-pen with him everywhere. Frustrating thing is, I've known he's had allergies to dairy ever since he was little, but doctors kept insisting he didn't...one even told me that food allergies don't cause giant hives, which is one of the symptoms he used to have. I even had him tested for allergies, and they did several skin tests and determined he had none...though I didn't realize until much later that food allergies often don't show up on skin tests. At any rate, I think they'll believe him now. :expressionless I just thank heavens that his friends were with him, because had he passed out while alone, he could have stopped breathing and...well, I won't even go further. 

As for bunnies, Yofi is pretty laid-back these days, as is Anna. The dog days of summer have them both transformed into semi-permanent muffinbunnies on the floor of their room. Yofi still comes out and follows me around in the morning, but I think he's also sulking a bit because I purchased a new refridgerator a little while ago, and it has a bottom-mount freezer...which means the Yofster can no longer rummage through the green goodies whenever I open the door. He can't reach. Though somehow, it wouldn't surprise me to some day go into the kitchen and find the door wide open and goodies snagged, stepstool propped up in front of it as the only bit of evidence.

I'll try and catch up with some pics a bit later...


----------



## wabbitmom12

:shock: Scary!! I'm glad everything turned out okay with your son! The swelled up head...I hadn't heard that symptom before, but I can see how it would mean big trouble. 

Fortunately, I haven't had anaphylaxis despite years of allergy suffering...but I did have a case of giant LIPS once (brought on by consuming too many fermented items - vinegar, cheese, etc.)! I looked so redonkulous! It was way before the time of botox...but I often think the celebrities spend way too much money to have FAT lips...I could tell them how to do it for free, lol! :biggrin2:

Miss Daisy has been pretty laid back lately also...I wonder if she and Yofi are quietly plotting some mischief? And now that TinysMom (Peg) has 3 ELops, we could have mayhem from Texas all the way to Canada...with a brief stop in Indiana, of course.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Scary!! I'm glad everything turned out okay with your son! The swelled up head...I hadn't heard that symptom before, but I can see how it would mean big trouble.
> 
> Fortunately, I haven't had anaphylaxis despite years of allergy suffering...but I did have a case of giant LIPS once (brought on by consuming too many fermented items - vinegar, cheese, etc.)! I looked so redonkulous! It was way before the time of botox...but I often think the celebrities spend way too much money to have FAT lips...I could tell them how to do it for free, lol!
> 
> Miss Daisy has been pretty laid back lately also...I wonder if she and Yofi are quietly plotting some mischief? And now that TinysMom (Peg) has 3 ELops, we could have mayhem from Texas all the way to Canada...with a brief stop in Indiana, of course.



LOL! While I haven't experienced giant lips (I have dairy 'sensitivities'), Stephen certainly did when he was little. So imagine, you got free botox, which may have made you feel a bit redonkulous (love that word!), but picture those same giant lips on a 7-year-old boy. 

As for the bunnays, I'm beginning to suspect they are telebunpathic. Hey, maybe THAT's what those ginormous ears are for onder: ...telecommunication via ears large enough to pick up bunny thought waves, thousands of miles apart. Poor Peg's probably going to wind up with major television interference once her e-lops' ears kick in...:shock:


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> Poor Peg's probably going to wind up with major television interference once her e-lops' ears kick in...:shock:



Man....and I thought it didn't work cause we had the cable disconnected last year to save money...

Leave it to the rabbits!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

> telebunpathic


Speaking of words I love yours Di. It would also explain a few things that have happened around the house!


----------



## Bassetluv

hehe... I think we should create a dikshunary of bunspeake, and bundefinitions...:biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv

Some today pics 

Anna, zooming:

















Pudgie face:






Cute girl:






PeekabooAnna:






Closeup:






Yofi, enjoying the coolness of shade:






Doin' what he does best...nomming:











"Ai has a mussta...mushta...ai has a hairy lip.":






"An' now, ai has an itch.":






Profile of a Yofi:






Both at once:






It's hard to take bunnay pictures when The Dog is loose:







And speaking of The Dog, this is what I discovered when I went outside this afternoon:






The culprit (not the least bit sorry for the mess (and hole) she made:











And showing me just how much she cares:







*sigh*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures of the buns and the pup, you always take wonderful pictures.

I like this one, how can you be upset with a cute puppy face like this?


----------



## Bo B Bunny

THanks for the smiles today! Anna is such a sweetheart - I love her! and how she puts up with Yofi's antics..... well. she's an angel! 

He always looks to me as if he's been caught or he's at least guilty and needs to be caught! LOL!


----------



## wabbitmom12

I love how when Anna goes zoomin, her earz are out to the side - too cute!

And I think I see some Anna bunny-lips, smoochy, smoochy!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Those pics are GREAT!:shock: Love the Yofster ones, but Anna and Kaya, lol, too cute too!

Can't wait to show the Yofi ones to hubby, he loves him, it's weird, lol. He wouldn't want to "own" one cuz they "trip over their ears". Haha.
Maybe dress him up on Halloween as like Darth Vader, lol, he has that sly stare..


----------



## Elf Mommy

Di, I need need need a photo of Yofi in his Yofi pose from behind. Please? It would really help me for the RO t-shirt


----------



## Bassetluv

> Di, I need need need a photo of Yofi in his Yofi pose from behind. Please? It would really help me for the RO t-shirt



I was just going to grab one from photobucket and post it, but can't access the website. (Can't access my email account either...I'm at work right now, and the computer's being persnickety.) Once I have access I'll upoad one. 


> Can't wait to show the Yofi ones to hubby, he loves him, it's weird, lol. He wouldn't want to "own" one cuz they "trip over their ears". Haha.




Well, Yofi doesn't really trip over his ears, but I do have a Yofi-ear story for ya. Yesterday I was vacuuming the bunnies' room and decided to groom Yofi at the same time, and leave the vacuum running so the loose hair would automatically get sucked up. (The Yofster has been going through some seriously major moulting ever since summer began, and his fine, fine hair gets into (and on) everything!) So I held Yofi down with one hand, was brushing his body, using a Furminator, with the other, and I'd left the vac hose next to him. It was working great too...his hair is so ultra-fine that as soon as it left his body it would fly right into the nozzle. Yofi didn't really mind the sound of the vac too much, especially since he was getting brushed - while he doesn't like the grooming aspect, if done gently enough he thinks it's a massage, and melts into the floor. All went well for the first 5 or 10 minutes; Yofi taking in his body massage, me getting all the extra Yofi off of him, and Anna lying in the cage, sound asleep.

And then it happened. In the middle of a brush stroke I suddenly heard a sickening, warbly "*FFLLLBBBBLLLLBBBBBBBFFFFBBBBBBB*" sound. I dropped the brush and looked around, not quite sure what it was...then I noticed Yofi. He was no longer happy as a bun in clover; his eyes were huge and dilated, almost - but not quite - reflecting that same look of terror he'd had over the terrifying cow incident a few months back. I was perplexed...what the heck was tha...and then I saw it. Apparently the vacuum cleaner hose had taken on a life of it's own asIsat therebrushing Yofi, and it had crept up on himlike a predatory snake ready to attack. When I wasn't looking, it struck...and three-quarters of the Yofster's left ear became devoured by this plastic, non-venomous demon. The "*FFLLLBBBBLLLLBB*"ing went on for another few seconds as I frantically dove for the Off switch, and only after the monster fell silent did Yofi begin to relax. He looked at me and I looked at him, and even though I really did want to apologize, I just couldn't help myself...I began to laugh. After all, Yofi's face was pretty comical, not to mention that indescribable digesting sound the vacuum was giving off as it choked on his giant ear flap. Of course I must have hurt his feelings in doing so, because the look Yofi gave me could not have been any more cold. Off he fled to be with his console-mate, Anna, where he continued to eyeball me suspiciously for the next hour or so. 

Can't say I blame him either; this will be yet another addition to his "Mom did it to me again" list, right up there with the rabbit-eating cow in the livingroom, the humiliation of having infected feets doused and treated daily when he had sore tootsies, and the swandive into the toilet bowl, face first.

If anyone happens to be driving around eastern Ontario some day and sees an angry, long-eared rabbit sittiing at the side of the road, carrot-packedsuitcase in tow, attempting to hitchhike a ride, give me a call. I suspect we'll all know who it is that decided to run away from home.


----------



## Elf Mommy

LOL I'm in a terrible fit of giggles over this! SOMEDAY!!! I want to draw a Yofi comic strip, using all these awesome stories you've written. LOL


----------



## Bassetluv

Geez, I'm not having much luck with computers today! They must have changed photobucket again, because now the links don't show up under the pics. I finally figured out though, that the link will display if you click on the picture first (a bit of a pain, but at least it works).

Anyway, here's a photo of Yofi from the rear; is this the type of pose you were looking for, ElfMommy?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Poor Yofer, getting his luvly ear sucked up by the vaccum cleaner! et:


----------



## Elf Mommy

I was thinking sitting down instead of up, but I LOVE it! It will add a little variety  I may add a little length to his ears just to exaggerate a bit if that's ok?


----------



## Bassetluv

oops...hey elfmommy, I didn't mean to not reply; I never got back to the forum because I was in the midst of getting ready to go on vacation. (LOL...Yofi would look hilarious with exaggerated ears!) 

I just got back from Toronto a few days ago, where I was visiting my son and his girlfriend. It was a bit of a whirlwind visit, as we tried to fit things in - we went to the CNE (saw the Superdogs perform; they were great); went to Kensington Market, where we discovered a unique store called The Blue Banana; went to Allan Gardens; to the Zoo (stingrays are still my favorite!); went to the Eaton Centre (not my favorite, it's just another mall, really); went out with friends of theirs; did lots of walking-tours; and went to the Keg Mansion for dinner on my last night there (food was fantastic!). 

Anyway, I managed to take a few pictures of the critters when I came back home, though most of them are Yofi, really. Anna absolutely did not want to have her picture taken! She kept hiding in the shrubbery and giving me dirty looks when I'd try to catch her on film. Yofi, it seems, didn't miss me much either; according to my brother, he schnoozed most of the time. And no wonder...when I came back home and opened the door to the bunnies' room, I saw a room filled with food! Seems my brother decided the rabbits weren't getting enough to eat (an idea no doubt planted in his head by the Yofster), and so I walked in to see two food dishes completely and utterly filled - and spilling over - with pellets; hay aaalllll over the place, and enough greens to feed an army of lagomorphs. So now I think the two of them are kinda mad at me for not following through and continuing with the over-abundance of foodstuffs. But they were glad to be allowed outdoors again...though they certainly don't show me much gratitude, the rotters. :wink

Here's the two pics I managed to get of Anna, before she went into deep hiding mode:











These next pics are of Yofi and The Dog. Poor Kaya...she'd spent the entire time I was away being Yofi-free, and now that I'm back, she's once again exposed to the "annoying little twerp" (that's what I'm supposing she would call him, if she could verbalize her feelings). In these photos, Kaya wanted back in the house, just to get away from him; but of course, Yofi had to turn up just to get under her skin. 

"Oh hey, watcha doin' Dog?"






"Mom, let me in PLEEEEZ...!"






"Mom, if he touches me, so help me..."






"That's it, I've had it...as soon as ai get inside, ai'm paking mai bonez an' leevin'"








Yofi-doo






I don't even remember taking this, but I guess I did (unless a certain rabbit managed to sneak in a self-portrait onder...






Another reason why e-lops remind me of Basset hounds...droopy eyes






And some pictures of Yofi on the prowl. At first I thought he was going to pull a Sean Penn and attack the camera person, but his rush toward me was just Yofi being...Yofi. (Notice The Cat blending into the shrubs in the first photo; thankfully Yofi didn't see him, or these pics might've been of kitteh-attack carnage. Fritz is becoming quite adept at being invisible to the raging bunny.)


----------



## kherrmann3

Awesome pictures, as always, Di! 

Poor Yofster's ear! Well, at least it's "clean" now.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL...yep, at least there's no dust bunnies in those big ears of his now! biggrin:

Oh, I had an awful dream two nights ago. Woke up after dreaming that my purse had been stolen; I found it in the woods, tossed aside and everything important gone. When I found it I realized that the thief not only had all of my money, etc.; but he also had info on where I lived, as well as the keys to my house. In the dream I panicked and began phoning 911 on my cell, but static kept interfering and I couldn't get through to the police department. I was terrified that the person would go to my house and do unspeakable things to the bunnies - or I'd get home and the bunnies would be gone - and the desperation to get home to protect them was enormous. I was so relieved to wake up and realize it was all a dream!


----------



## kherrmann3

I hate dreams like that. It's like no matter what you do, you just can't get there in time.  Well, in my case, I never get there at all. I normally freak out before then and wake up halfway falling out of bed.

:hug:

I think if anyone bunny-napped Mr. Yofi, they would turn themselves in after about an hour.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Aww, you were worried about your furry kids .

I know how you felt...a few years ago, we had an appointment to get our cat neutered. I must have been really worried about him, because the night before the surgery I had a nightmare. The vet was being really mean to the kitty while he was under anesthesia...swinging him around, and smacking him on the table...all kinds of terrible things, and I couldn't stop him! I woke up crying. 

My understanding hubby couldn't do anything but roll his eyes and shake his head.


----------



## JadeIcing

Dreams like that suck. Lately I keep seeing two lops abandoned outside. Begining to wonder if there are some in my future.


----------



## wabbitmom12

JadeIcing wrote:


> Dreams like that suck. Lately I keep seeing two lops abandoned outside. Begining to wonder if there are some in my future.



 I hope not! Of course, they would be lucky buns if you found them. 

But it just hurts to know that some people think that it's okay to leave them outside to fend for themselves.


----------



## Bassetluv

kherrmann3 wrote:


> I think if anyone bunny-napped Mr. Yofi, they would turn themselves in after about an hour.



I think you hit that nail right on the head! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv

Yes, I suppose we all have those kinds of frustrating, scary dreams - especially over our pets. I used to have a recurring dream about my dog; in the dream I was always leaving her tied outside a building somewhere and then couldn't get back to her in time to save her from whatever (fill in the blank scary moment) was out to get her.

aw, Karen...you must have been really scared to take your kitty in for his appointment after _that_ dream! :shock: 

Ali, did you mean you really have seen lops running loose, or it was in a dream?


On another note, I'll be posting some pics in a moment or two, once I get photobucket organized...


----------



## Bassetluv

First, I wanted to post these pics of some flowers I took this morning. I was out walking The Dog when we happened across these beautiful blue flowers (morning glories, I think) in someone's garden. I just loved the way the light was hitting them, and to my surprise, the pics turned out pretty good (I still have a _great_ deal to learn about photography!!) It looks like they are illuminated from the inside.

















Next, a photo of a picture I bought at a local Value Village today. Of course it has a rabbit in it, which is why I got it. 






And finally, bunnay photos! 











hehe...note the pimple on his chin...he's like a teenager


























Yofi, bunnyfloppin'






And even more rare, Anna bunnyfloppin' (I think this is the first time I've caught her in that pose, ever)






Feetz


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, almost forgot to mention too...look at what I saw whilst perusing the Toronto Humane Society website today:






Two English lops! It's breaking my heart that I can't take them, and I really hope that whoever does adopt them keeps them together. The shelter is asking that they remain together since they're bonded. If I lived closer, and if I had the room....*sigh*

If anyone knows anyone in the TO area who's looking for English lops, tell them about these two. They are absolutely gorgeous. (Well, all the bunnies at the shelter are gorgeous, but I'll always have a soft spot for e-lops...)


----------



## wabbitmom12

Your morning glory pictures are gorgeous!

And, of course, so are your bunny pictures. :biggrin2:

Those e-lops look amazing - I love their coat color. I hope they find a good home, together.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> Yes, I suppose we all have those kinds of frustrating, scary dreams - especially over our pets. I used to have a recurring dream about my dog; in the dream I was always leaving her tied outside a building somewhere and then couldn't get back to her in time to save her from whatever (fill in the blank scary moment) was out to get her.
> 
> aw, Karen...you must have been really scared to take your kitty in for his appointment after _that_ dream! :shock:



I was! I think my problem was this: We were taking advantage of a low-cost offering in the area, called the "Neuter Scooter". They have this large RV/van outfitted with medical equipment. It's mobile and the Humane Society takes it from place to place, offering hugely discounted neuters and spays. They even do up to 50 feral cats each time, for like $10 apiece. Our kitty was done for $40, which included updated vaccinations, pain meds, and an ear tattoo. 

Anyway, the price was going to be like 1/2 of what our vet would charge, so we decided to go for it. I had to have Buddy (our little black kitty) there by 8:30 am, and pick him up at the end of the day, after 5 pm. 

It really bothered me to leave him with strangers! Silly, isn't it? Like these animal lovers, who are doing this really nice community service, would actually be mean to my sweet little black kitty while he was knocked out (or any other time!). My subconscious was working overtime.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I saw Karen reading your blog on the pc and I realized I haven't gotten any notices about your blog. It took me a few minutes to catch up on the ones I missed.

Poor Yofi and the vacuum, funny, but I am sure Yofi is still not laughing about it. 

I agree your pictures of the bunny's and the flowers are beautiful. Yofi and Anna are so cute, I love the picture of Yofi laying on top of Anna. What a patient bunny wife she is.

Minda's right, Yofi stories would make a good comic strip. Although I would love to see a book of his adventures first, with an autopawgphed copy on my bookshelf.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I was! I think my problem was this: We were taking advantage of a low-cost offering in the area, called the "Neuter Scooter". They have this large RV/van outfitted with medical equipment. It's mobile and the Humane Society takes it from place to place, offering hugely discounted neuters and spays. They even do up to 50 feral cats each time, for like $10 apiece. Our kitty was done for $40, which included updated vaccinations, pain meds, and an ear tattoo.
> 
> Anyway, the price was going to be like 1/2 of what our vet would charge, so we decided to go for it. I had to have Buddy (our little black kitty) there by 8:30 am, and pick him up at the end of the day, after 5 pm.
> 
> It really bothered me to leave him with strangers! Silly, isn't it? Like these animal lovers, who are doing this really nice community service, would actually be mean to my sweet little black kitty while he was knocked out (or any other time!). My subconscious was working overtime.



Oh, I burst out laughing at the name of the portable neutering van (Neuter Scooter)!!! It just sounds so cute! I wish they had something like that around here, because there are so many people who would have their pets done if the cost wasn't quite so high at the vet's. Plus, many people (like myself) don't always have access to a vehicle to transport their vet when the clinic is far away. I'd seen one on an episode of 'The Dog Whisperer' a while back and was struck by the concept (or maybe it was an episode of 'Dogtown'...lol, I forget now). 
Nope, not silly at all to be worried about dropping your kitty off with strangers. When I left Yofi at the vet's to be neutered, I'd taken him to one that I didn't normally use, because of all the negative experiences I had with the vet who is in my neighborhood (all I can say about that now is, RIP Scooby  ). The vet who was in this other clinic was highly recommended for rabbit care, and when I met him I was quite impressed with both his knowledge and his handling of the Yofster...but even so, I was worried sick. And while I didn't have any dreams of the vet swinging Yofi around the room (), my imagination went into overdrive with the 'what if's'. It's normal; just an animal lover worrying about their 'kids'. :biggrin:
But going back to the Neuter Scooter :biggrin:, that was an _awesome_ deal you got! Hopefully more animal shelters will be able to offer that type of service someday.


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Minda's right, Yofi stories would make a good comic strip.Â  Although I would love to see a book of his adventures first, with an autopawgphed copy on my bookshelf.



I too think Yofi would make a great comic strip! He's kind of like a rabbitine Calvin (of Calvin and Hobbes fame), or maybe a Dennis the Menace. He's even got that little pointy head to give him comic book character. 

Oh, my son has been after me to write, and I struggle enormously with it, thinking a book would be far too hard to do. Yet every so often other people also mention it, and every time they do I keep thinking, 'Well, maybe...'.  LOL...for instance, I am a member on Facebook - though I am not a highly active one - and quite some time ago I became a 'fan' of a writer, Jon Katz, who also has a Facebook page. Well, the other day he posed a question to others on his page, asking, 'What's the cutest thing your dog or cat has done?' This prompted a who slew of replies, and of course I decided to share one of mine. And of course, I had to write about Yofi, rather than The Dog or The Cat. So I related a quick story - the one where Yofi 'steals' the 3-tiered wheeled cart from the kitchen - and was somewhat surprised when, through all of those stories and replies that people posted (some of them really awesome), a woman directed a note to me, saying that she thought the Yofi story was hilarious...and then she added, 'When does the book come out?' 

Even stranger, I once went to a 'Talk to your angels' seminar (okay, don't laugh, but I do believe in this sort of thing). This woman, who had studied under Doreen Virtue about angels and spiritual communication, was hosting a seminar on how to do so. So I attended, and even though I was nervous about going to this thing alone, I did have fun. Oddly though, at the end of the seminar she was saying goodbye to everyone individually, and when she went to shake my hand she looked me in the eye and said, 'And get that book written'. I hadn't mentioned anything about wanting to write...heck, I hardly spoke at all during the entire thing. Isn't that weird?

Hey Dave *hint hint*, you and Karen should drive to Toronto (see my post about the bunnies at the TO Humane Society)...you could always use two more e-lops, right? :biggrin: You two are such great bunny parents! What would two more e-lops be...you could squeeze them in...hehe...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Hey Dave *hint hint*, you and Karen should drive to Toronto (see my post about the bunnies at the TO Humane Society)...you could always use two more e-lops, right? :biggrin: You two are such great bunny parents! What would two more e-lops be...you could squeeze them in...hehe...


You know I would if I could. They look so adorable! Although I can see us getting stopped at the border and detained when they ask us what our business is in Canada and we say were traveling to Toronto to pickup two e-lops.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That is so cool, def book.:biggrin:

Give that trouble maker a kiss from me!


----------



## kherrmann3

The pictures of those flowers are beautiful! I actually had to squint a little when they first popped up on the page (BRIGHT colors! ). I always get frustrated when photographing blue or dark purple flowers. It's like my camera doesn't pick-up on the color 100% correctly. It looks like you did a fantastic job, though! :thumbup

Love the pictures of the fur-kids! I love seeing bunnies smooshed on top of each other like that. The Anna-flop is pretty darned cute, too! :hearts:


----------



## Bassetluv

Ack...it's been a while since I've updated Yofi and Anna's thread. So I'll start with a bit of an update, and then some pics (and a belated THANKS! to you, kherrmann, on what you wrote!).

Well, let's see...last weekend I decided to take The Dog for a walk in New Edinburgh (which is a sort of ritzier neighbourhood not too far from my place...if memory serves me correctly, Margaret Trudeau used to call that 'hood home). There's a nice area near the river to walk about, and one of the fields is designated as a dog park, so I took Kaya there for a quick romp. What I hadn't known before setting out, though, is that the entire New Edinburgh area was holding a ginormous garage sale that same day...blocks upon blocks upon blocks of people selling 'stuff'; lots of interesting things to see, lots of vintage items, etc. Unfortunately I hadn't taken my wallet with me when I left the house; however, I did have a bit of cash on me, and so what did I wind up toting home? A big, stuffed bunny, of course...one that reminded me very much of the Yofster. (Pics will follow.) The funny thing is, the stuffed bunny was so real-looking that I thought I'd have a bit of fun with the bunnies when I got back home, just to see what their reaction would be to this newest rabbitine(ish) member of the pack. 

After arriving back at the house, I went to the bunnies' bedroom and opened the door. Anna, true to her nature, was the first to come barrelling toward me. What she didn't realize until the last moment, however, was that I'd placed the stuffed bunny on the floor in front of the door. As soon as she spotted it she stopped dead in her tracks and froze. What the h-e-doublehockeysticks was THAT?!? The look on her face was hilarious. And then suddenly she let out the biggest WHUMP!!! on the floor I'd ever heard, and beelined it to the back of the room, where she sat and sulked in a corner. Yofi, in the meantime, wasn't even aware I was home. He was busy doing who-knows-what in one of the litter boxes at the back of the cage...but when he finally looked up and saw me, I got his typical 'Oh, hai...didn't see you there' and he casually sauntered over. Then he too spotted the stuffed bunnay, the INTRUDER...and Yofi paused. He looked at me, looked at the toy, and then continued on. He approached the rabbit a bit tentatively at first, sniffed it's furry faux nose, and then - again, typical Yofi - thrust his head right underneath it, and sat, waiting to be groomed. Well, when the stuffed bunny didn't respond to Master Yofi's demands, the Yofster pulled away, gave it one more look, then grunted, boxed it on the nose with his front paws, and ran away...heading toward his Anna, who IS well-trained in administering Yofi-nuzzlings. *sigh* Those two...they are so predictable.

One more thing about the Yofi imposter...that danged stuffed rabbit had not only the rabbits thrown for a loop, but it also got my cat, and me too. I decided to keep it on my bed (lest Yofi get jealous and de-stuff it at some point), but I must admit, the first two or three times I walked into my bedroom after that, I would do a double-take, thinking for a split second that it was Yofi sitting high and mighty on my bed. And The Cat....that evening while I was getting ready to retire, Fritz went to take up his usual position on my bed. He walked into the room, sat on his hind legs and was set to leap up onto the bed, when he spotted the rabbit...he froze in mid-leap, then turned tail and left the room. So while I did aquire a cute stuffed rabbit at the unexpected garage sale, it took all of us a bit of time to adapt to its new position in the household. 

Here's Yofi, posing (not very willingly) with stuffie-bun:
















Now on to other Yofi matters. It seems The Boy has gotten it into his head that the most funnest thing to do when I'm not home is to attempt a great escape from The Rabbit Room. Not content to be caged during the day (I long gave up on trying to keep him confined in anything smaller than an actual room), his first attempt at The Great Escape came when he had begun scratching at the floor and wall directly behind the Big Portal (a.k.a., the bedroom door). It took a while, but once he'd figured out that endless digging and scratching would not magically open the portal for him, he gave up trying to run free, and settled in with Anna. Or so I thought.

About a week or so ago Yofi began a rather annoying, cacophonous new habit...in one small area of the Rabbit Room, wedged between a dresser and a filing cabinet, I had been storing extra wire squares...the white squares that some people use to build their own rabbit cages. I'd stacked them in the space some time ago, and there they'd sat contentedly, out of the way, and out of trouble. Then along came Yofi. "Oh", he must have thought, "I'b nebber noticed THESE befoar". And to his utter delight, he discovered that when one takes these wire squares - one at a time, of course - and yanks and tugs and pulls hard enough, they actually come out of the little space. Better yet, when they come out, they make the most wonderfully loud clattering sound as they hit the floor. "Well, this is FUN", my oddball e-lopian most assuredly must have thought to himself, and with that, he began to methodically tug, wrench, pull, and then toss, every one of those wire squares out of their storage spot, and scattered them over the floor.

And so the fight began. I would mutter non-speakable words under my breath as I picked up square after square and placed them back between the dresser and the cabinet, whilst Yofi watched silently...then I would chastise him, telling him what a naughty boy he'd been, and then I'd head back to the living room to try once again to watch Jeopardy in peace. Usually though, before I even got a chance to sit, the clanging and crashing would begin again as Yofi, miffed that I'd ruined his impromptu artwork, would start all over, square after square getting removed and thrown - with even more gusto, I might add - back to where HE wanted it.

This went on every evening for about a week. And then suddenly, just like that, it stopped. Finally, it seemed, Yofi had lost interest in this newest obsession and returned to a more acceptable pasttime...usually that of summoning Anna to be his royal resting cushion. The squares, for the time being, were forgotten, and Yofi was once again being 'good'.

Then two nights ago, I returned home from work. As usual, I let The Dog outside and then opened the door to the Rabbit Room to check on the dynamic duo. Both were sound asleep in the cage, and all was peaceful in the land of lagomorphs. So I walked over to the side of the cage to turn on the light to the room. 'That's odd', I thought as I walked toward the lamp, 'What's that white stuff on the floor?' Well, as soon as the light was turned on, I realized what it was. My wall. Or to be more exact, the wall to the Rabbit Room...the part of the wall that used to be between the rabbit cage and the filing cabinet. Wire squares were again no longer in their storage space, where they belonged...scattered all over the other end of the room, they had been tossed unceremoniously...but in that small space, where once upon a time wire had been neatly stacked, there was now flecks of drywall. Everywhere. 

"YOFI!!!!!" I yelled, more than a bit upset over his apparent decision to redecorate the room by adding another portal, "LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE!!" And by this time The Boy was not only awake, but he was intent on showing me just that...exactly what he HAD done. "Oh, look Mom," he pointed out excitedly, "Doan't you just luv it? Ai'm not dun yet, but jest waits till ai am!"

:X

"See? Dis is whare teh new portal will goes...Yep, in heer...follows me"






"Ai'b alredy removed teh annoaying stuff that wuz heer"






"An' ai thinks that dis will be teh perfict size foar me an' Anna"






Construction on "The Portal" begins:






:X :X :X 

And a quick story about The Dog:

Since Kaya is now 14, I decided to ask the vet to run some routine bloodwork on her, to serve as a 'baseline' guide, just in case health issues begin to crop up with her down the road. Given her age, it's a good idea, I think, to have something to compare to if ever she starts having problems. (And one problem that has cropped up recently: Kaya has a shoulder issue that sometimes causes her pain; it flared up again recently (after my pantleg accidentally brushed against her while she was sleeping...thinking it was Yofi, Kaya leapt up so quickly that she wrenched her shoulder, and has been limping ever since)). Anyway, a few nights ago I took her to the vet's for her annual vaccines, and to have blood drawn for testing. I sat in a corner and watched as vet and vet technician parlayed themselves into positions to prepare Kaya for the impending innocs/bloodletting. The vet, crouched over Kaya's back end, prepared needles, whilst the technician got ready at her front end, a generous fistful of liver treats in one hand, ready to administer them as a distraction - one at a time - while the vet did her work. Witnessing this, I smiled silently to myself, knowing what was about to happen...and my dog did not disappoint. As the vet uncapped the first of the hypodermics and prepared to inject her, the technician, coiling her arm tightly around Kaya's body to prevent her from reacting, set the liver treats down for a moment - a nanosecond, really - in order to affirm her grip. Suddenly I heard a panicked voice whisper to the vet, 

"Dr. Melhorn? Wait. The liver treats; they're...gone". 

"What?" the vet replied, needle poised above Kaya's not-so-flattering side. "What do you mean?"

"I mean...they're _gone_. I just put them down for a second. Just to get a better hold on the dog. It's like...she must have literally _inhaled_ them!"

The vet sat there for a moment, wondering no doubt, if her technician had gone wonky on her. "Well, she couldn't have eaten the entire pile of them...not THAT fast".

"But", the technician argued, stunned apathy tainting her voice, "they're..._gone_...All of them!"

I sat in my chair watching this scene play out, knowing that it would happen, and for a brief moment felt a wave of guilt. After all, I could have warned them that my dog, "The Dog", didn't eat food. She didn't eat anything. She had an intake valve permanently set to 'suction'. In competition with any vacuum on the market today, I'd place my money on The Dog to win. Every time. In fact, the only other living, breathing creature I'd wager to be able to give The Dog any kind of run for her money in the food department would be Yofi. Somehow, on a food scale of measurement, those two are related.

In the end, Kaya received her needles and the drawing of blood without the addition of more administered treats. And she never yelped. Never even noticed. Her focus of attention was directly aimed at the countertop in the corner, where she'd seen them pull the liver treats from a large jar. And when the two of us left the office after it was all over, the vet technician was still shaking her head in disbelief, still not quite accepting what she had just seen. I empathized with her; after all, living with The Dog, it took me almost 14 years to get used to it myself. :biggrin2:

And two last photos...Anna comforting Yofi after I disapproved of his portal, and another of Anna, saying 'hai' to The Dog. Enjoy.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think Yofi is going for that rabbit sized picture window for him and Anna in the rabbit room.

I loved the story of Kaya at the vet and one bite liver treats. Our dog Charlie once inhaled a entire drumstick, before we could even say his name the drum stick was gone.

You never fail to tell a Yofi, Anna or Kaya story without giving me a good chuckle. Like it has been said countless times before, you have a great gift for story telling. 

Please give the Yofster, Miss Anna and that cute furry vacuum Kaya some extra pets and nose rubs.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Your stuffie-bun is so cute! It does look amazingly like the Yofster. Poor Anna, thinkin she was going to have some competition from this new intruder. 

I love how loppy ears are the perfect spot for another bunny to hide under - our Nibbles (Holland/Mini Lop mix) always has somebun or another trying to cuddle up under her warm ears.

On the other hand, Miss Daisy...will NOT have anything to do with otherbuns under her bee-u-ti-ful earz, no sir! "Stay out of my personal space, if you please!!"

Oh, Yofi and the drywall...what a Naughty Little Bun. You do have your hands FULL!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Believe it or not, hubby wanted to know about Yofi:biggrin:. So, I just read your latest and he thinks its funny! Hee. He thinks u should write too, as do I.

Those pics are just great!!

Please, give nose rubs and kisses to The Boy and Anna too from us!


----------



## kherrmann3

Hehe! Yofi just wanted to have another hidey-spot for him and Anna! After looking at Yofi wedged between the furniture, I'm surprised his royal hareness's big ol' bum fit! Just kidding, Yofi! We love you! 

Kaya looks so good for 14! We had two terriers that made it to 12 and 13, I think, and they looked so old to me. Kaya looks like a sproingy little thing! Here's to good health for your whole crew! :clover:


----------



## Bassetluv

> Our dog Charlie once inhaled a entire drumstick, before we could even say his name the drum stick was gone.



hehehe...reading that, I could almost hear the "THHHWUUPPP"ing sound as drumstick was sucked into your Charlie's intake manifold...er....mouth...:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

> On the other hand, Miss Daisy...will NOT have anything to do with otherbuns under her bee-u-ti-ful earz, no sir! "Stay out of my personal space, if you please!!"



Well, that's because Miss Daisy knows she's a D.I.V.A.! (Yofi, on the other hand, is an unabashed sookie-bun.) And she does have THE most beautiful e-lop ears too... 



> Oh, Yofi and the drywall...what a Naughty Little Bun. You do have your hands FULL!!



*sigh* I keep hoping I'll hear about someone who has an equally Yofi-fiable e-lop, just so I won't feel like God gave me the only one of his kind, but so far...all the e-lops I hear about are e-loppy cute, e-loppy curious; but somehow, Yofi seems to be on a whole 'nuther platform. :rollseyes


----------



## Bassetluv

> Believe it or not, hubby wanted to know about Yofi. So, I just read your latest and he thinks its funny! Hee. He thinks u should write too, as do I.



What's ironic is, I just finished writing a long email to my son's gf, because she's been having a lot of problems lately. Of course my email was encouraging her to 'be all she can be' kind of thing...yet I look at myself and still am not 'being all I can be' - at least in attempting something in writing. :biggrin: 

(So for all who have mentioned it, I thanks ya for the reminder! I do need the push every now and then.)


----------



## Bassetluv

> I'm surprised his royal hareness's big ol' bum fit!



:laugh: That's funny! (Mostly because, it just about didn't!)



> Kaya looks so good for 14! We had two terriers that made it to 12 and 13, I think, and they looked so old to me. Kaya looks like a sproingy little thing! Here's to good health for your whole crew!



I know, doesn't she?? The vet and the vet tech commented on it again when I took Kaya in (last time a different vet was there, and he too was really surprised to find out her age). She looks great for her age; the only grey she has on her is a small streak on her nose where her Halti sits. Other than that, you'd swear she was still quite young. Most people who see her tend to guess her age at around 7 or 8. If only I could look that good when I hit my human equivalent of 14 doggie years!

And here's to great health to everyone's furry friends!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> Oh, Yofi and the drywall...what a Naughty Little Bun. You do have your hands FULL!!



*sigh* I keep hoping I'll hear about someone who has an equally Yofi-fiable e-lop, just so I won't feel like God gave me the only one of his kind, but so far...all the e-lops I hear about are e-loppy cute, e-loppy curious; but somehow, Yofi seems to be on a whole 'nuther platform. :rollseyes[/quote]



It's always like, "Stay tuned for the next exciting chapter of Yofi the Adventuresome"! 

...And that's why we LOVES him. He's like the "Dennis the Menace" (Or Calvin, of Calvin & Hobbes?) of the bun world! :biggrin2:

And you're right...Lil' Miss Daisy is a D.I.V.A. bun, AND SHE KNOWS IT!!


----------



## Bassetluv

> It's always like, "Stay tuned for the next exciting chapter of Yofi the Adventuresome"!



Oh boy, isn't that so! Every day I wake up wondering what kind of dastardly plan The Boy has up his furry little rabbit sleeves, just waiting to sproing it on me when I least expect it. I think if I ever were to write a book about his 'ebbil advenchures', I'd have to say it was fiction, because nobody (save the witnesses here) would believe it. 

P.S. "Yoar blawg needz moar Miss Dayzy pichurez, pleez..."

(A Yofi request)


----------



## wabbitmom12

My 2 favorite Yofi moments:

1. Yofi on his hind feetz, pushing the cart on wheels :biggrin2:

2. Yofi goes scuba diving in the toidy! (Sorry, probably wasnt' funny at the time, but I just can't get the picture of him going in, noggin first, outta my head!  )


----------



## Bunny parents

Lovely pets  Your bunnies are super cute.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> P.S. "Yoar blawg needz moar Miss Dayzy pichurez, pleez..."
> 
> (A Yofi request)


O.k. Yofi, I will see if Miss Daisy is in the mood to be photographed. Hopefully get some up this weekend for you.


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> My 2 favorite Yofi moments:
> 
> 1. Yofi on his hind feetz, pushing the cart on wheels :biggrin2:
> 
> 2. Yofi goes scuba diving in the toidy! (Sorry, probably wasnt' funny at the time, but I just can't get the picture of him going in, noggin first, outta my head!  )



hehe...those are two of my top favorite Yofimoments too! What's funny to me about the toilet incident, is that it all seemed to happen in slow motion...so when I turned upon hearing the splash and saw him stuck head-first in the bowel, it felt like he was submerged just about forever. And I swear, it took me two good hard tugs to dislodge him!

One other favorite moment of mine - though it wasn't funny to me at the time - was Yofi slamming the basement door in my face just as I reached the top of the stairs, arms full of laundry. I'd been watching a scary movie and in the middle of it decided to take a break and collect my clothing from the dryer (because the movie, to be honest, was creeping me out just a bit too much). So I was hustling up the stairs and just as I reached the top, the door suddenly slammed shut on me...talk about creeping me out! For a few moments I thought I'd been invaded by some creepy, otherworldly creature. 

Come to think of it, he might just fall under that category...:lookaround


----------



## Bassetluv

Hi Bunny Parents, and thanks! Now, if only cuteness could earn money...all of us bunny parents would be rich...:biggrin2: (I love your Kimiko's colors!)


----------



## Bassetluv

> O.k. Yofi, I will see if Miss Daisy is in the mood to be photographed. Hopefully get some up this weekend for you.



"Woooohoooo!"

(Yofi quote) 

I don't have the heart to tell Yofi that I'll be gone for at least half of the weekend...and when I'm away I put triple locks on everything (computer included), so prying little bunny paws can't lead the rest of the rabbit into temptation. Otherwise I'd come back and find orders on Amazon placed from Karrots R Us, Cabbage Patch Kits, and PlayBun. 
But as soon as I'm back I'll be scoping out the Wabbitdad/mom blog for Daisy portraits! (And maybe I'll let Yofi see too.) :biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv

And now, for a couple of non-rabbit photos:

Not to gross anyone out, but THIS is what had taken up residence in my struggling vegetable garden this summer. They were all over the place, and every time I went out there to pick what was left of the tomatoes (or forage for whatever the blasted squirrels hadn't eaten) I had to fight my way through sticky, ickky, spider tenaments....all fully occupied and leased out to huge, fat, ploppy arachnids. EWW







And speaking of squirrels, here is a photo of one of the only veggies (aside from the tomatoes) that they opted to leave for me, having taken off with just about everything else...including my potatoes...they dug them up and toted them away by the pawful...
*sob* My poor squash...and this was one of the better ones. 






And tonight, I came home from work exhausted, just wanting to sit down and relax....THIS is what greeted me






The culprit, on the other side of the door











Does she look like she cares?






Geez. Yofi and The Dog....tag-team duo, determined to drive me nutz - but only if the sqwurrils don't get to me first....


----------



## kherrmann3

lol - Is that rice? Since we were on the topic of creepy-crawlies, I thought those were maggots for a second!(I just got done dealing with a bag of bird seed that had a hatch of maggots in it... I guess I have maggots on the brain !) Kaya looks so upset with herself! A few ear scratchies and she'll be good as new!


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh yes, that's rice. Basmati rice. I had cooked some the other night for dinner and left the (3/4 full) bag on the counter. What is on the floor is the remains of the poor bag's contents (and remainders of the bag...I do believe she consumed most of _that_ as well. This is a regular occurrence at my house; anything deemed edible - or even resembles edible - and is not properly stored away in dog-proof, rabbit-proof, hermetically sealed containers is fair game.



> I just got done dealing with a bag of bird seed that had a hatch of maggots in it... I guess I have maggots on the brain



:shock: EEEWWWWW!!!!! (Had my fair share of those guys too, back in younger years...they will never ever win an award for cuteness!)


----------



## jujub793

:laugh: i LOVE your blog!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thank you, Jujub793...

Fortunately, you get to read about the antics without having to live through them.  For instance, Friday night I came home from work to find The Dog's entire bag of dog food (30 lb bag, approx. 3/4 full) sprawled alllllll over my bedroom floor. :X Since my house has some major storage space issues, I was keeping the dog food in my bedroom. Unfortunately, I forgot to shut the bedroom door before heading off to work. Needless to say, The Dog had a real heyday whilst I was gone....she probably ate a few lbs of the food, and about half of the bag itself. I spent the next hour picking out shredded pieces of paper from what was left of the Blue Buffalo (senior edition) premium canine food, and sweeping the floor and salvaging what I could of those annoying dog food balls. Then, not long after I'd cleaned up The Dog's mess, Yofi came flying into my room, looked around, grabbed one of my slippers and tried to hightail it to his own rabbit roomdom. Fortunately he didn't get away with his planned pilferage, as the slipper fell from his mouth before he made it to the doorway. (I didn't have the heart to tell him it wouldn't have fit him anyway, despite how huge those hind end hoofers of his are.)

Then I spent the rest of the weekend sick (ugh)...no doubt brought on - partly - from the stress of living with such oddball creatures...:rollseyes


----------



## wabbitmom12

Maybe he was going to contact Daisy: "Iff dis slipper fits yoor beyootiful foot, then yoo are mai Cinderella!"


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> Maybe he was going to contact Daisy: "Iff dis slipper fits yoor beyootiful foot, then yoo are mai Cinderella!"




LOL...that's the best thing I've heard all weekend!!

:laugh:


----------



## Bassetluv

It's been almost a month since I've updated Yofi's blog! :shock: Actually, I don't have a whole lot of anything new to update...Yofi and Anna are both doing well. Except for one incident about a week ago, that is; I came home from work one evening and Yofi was definitely sick. He was lying stretched out at the back of the rabbits' cage, and when I entered the room he didn't even look up. Normally, he and Anna both come tearing over to greet me, so I immediately knew something was up with The Boy. I picked him up, he didn't protest (another tell-tale sign) and placed him on my lap, offering him some parsley, which he flat-out refused. Now THAT was a definite indicator of a Yofi in pain. His ears were cold and he was quite lethargic; also all symptoms of what he has gone through two or three times before: gastric distress. So I began massaging his poor aching belly, then groomed him from head to toe with a brush, gave him some Gas-X, more massages, and (thankfully!) half an hour later he was right as rain, running around the kitchen begging for food.(**PHEEW!**)

Oh, and now he's back to causing havoc with the litter boxes too, spewing contents everywhere as soon as I have them cleaned and set up with new bedding. Yep, the Yofster's back.

Here's a few photos I took of him one day a few weeks ago, when he was flying around in the backyard. All are fuzzy and out of focus, but they still expose Yofi's fun. Anna, unfortunately, stayed outside for all of 30 seconds, as it was a windy day and windy just isn't her thing. But the Yofster wound up having a blast!






















Yeeeehawww!!

On another note, I ran across something at Cafe Press online that I'm going to ask for as a Christmas present, maybe as a t-shirt or on a tote. I love this message:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad all is well with you and the bunny's. Wow what a scare about the Yofster! Nice to know he is back to his loveable self. Love the pictures of the boy.

I thought Yofi would like this picture of Daisy helping herself to the toilet paper this morning.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL Dave, I went to your blog first and saw this photo, and commented on it. I love how tall Daisy looks! She seems to be a bigger bunny than Yofi (but just as mischievious!). Told ya you'd have your hands full with an E-lop...hehe...and she's living up to the reputation! (btw, if she discovers that unravelling toilet paper rolls is FUN, watch out...she'll be at it every day...

Oh, I hate when Yofi goes through that, because it's terrifying. I never know if he's going to go from bad to worse - I know how quickly such things can turn life-threatening, esp. with rabbits - and Yofi's gone through it a few times now. This bout didn't seem quite so serious because he did bounce back so easily, but even so, I tend to panic when I see Mr. Overactive get stopped short in his tracks, and it's heartbreaking to see him in pain.

Everything's going well, relatively. Dental issues arose recently that have me quite concerned, and something happened at work that's a bit hard to explain, but all I can really say about it is that it involves the publication of a paper which is controversial, that our new company decided to announce via the local newspaper...and through a (major) mistake made by the reporter over the name of our company vs our old employer, well...it's turned into a HUGE can of worms. And wouldn't ya know it...I was the one who brought the paper to the boss's attention in the first place...:lookaround So we're hoping it gets straightened out soon, because the potential backlash could be serious.
Other than that, all else is good.  I hope everything's well with you and Karen! :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Everything is going well as it can be. Just the joys of home ownership. Whenever Daisy goes down the hallway she always has to poke around in the bathroom on her trip back to the bunny room. The picture I couldn' t get of her was Daisy moving her body around the back of the toilet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Daisy Mae wanted to say to Yofi!


----------



## Bassetluv

And Yofi sez 'Hi!' back! :biggrin2:

Thought I'd post a few pics that I took...some from a couple of weeks ago, some just a couple of days back. Miss Daisy will get to see some pictures of her long-distance cohort in bunnay crimes (along with the ever-beootiful Miss Anna). I did read that Daisy was recently jealous of a certain Miss Sweetie; at this end, Yofster tends to get just a tad jealous of poor old Fritzie, my long-suffering feline. It must be an e-lop trait (probably brought on by all of the attention they are used to getting, being fawned over constantly by their adoring fans).

At any rate, here are some photos of my dastardly duo, always up to no good, but always generating smiles. 

A rare picture of Anna with her ears in the *uppie* position





















You know, Anna really does have a photogenic face. 











And sometimes, she even hangs out with angels 











(LOL...look at the cage floor in the background. That's what it sometimes looks like just a day after I've cleaned and scrubbed everything. Yofi, it seems, is an absolute slob.






Whooops...just earz...











These next few I took after giving Yofi and Anna a present. I'd recently bought a bookcase for the living room, and didn't know what to do with the huge empty cardboard box that it was shipped in. Solution? Instant bunny entertainment center! Now, Anna will sometimes have fun with it, but it's Yofi who took to it like a duck to water. He is constantly going in and out of it, treating it like his own little fort. When I gave it to them, I cut a small entrance hole at one end of it; wiithin 5 minutes Yofi decided that it needed a back exit, and styled his own bunny doorway. But the funniest thing of all about this box is when Yofi decides to really have fun: he gets inside, starts banging his head on the top of it, and begins *walking* it across the room, banging his head and sliding it across the floor as he does. Keep in mind, this box is over 4 feet long, so to walk into the room and witness a box that big *whumping* up and down on its own, and slowly migrating from one end of the room to the other, is quite a sight to see.





















Inside da fort











King of mai kastle
















Too bad this one's fuzzy...I love this shot






Sitting next to one of his most *favrit* things to destroy: shoes






Now, can you tell that *ebil thoughts* are on this bunnay's mind?











Yep, I should have clued in when taking these pictures. Yofi spots The Cat, and heads his way...






And then, not a second after I took this one, the siege began (notice the front paw in 'ready to pillage' mode). Poor Fritz.






Finally...getting a massage (even if he didn't exactly deserve one)






LOL...I love the look on Yofi's face when he gets a massage...like he's in bunny heaven






Oh, and a picture of them in their cleaned and tidy cage...just to prove that yes, I actually do clean up after his royal slobbiness (which is what I have to go and do right now...their room once again looks like a tornado struck. A big, hairy tornado.)


----------



## kherrmann3

Great update!!! I love Yofi and Anna's fort pictures.


----------



## fuzz16

yofi is such a handsom boy


----------



## Bassetluv

fuzz16 wrote:


> yofi is such a handsom boy



Yeah...and that's his ace-in-the-hole...he knows he can get away with murder with me, the rotter.


----------



## jujub793

love me some yofi and anna :nod


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great update! LOVE those pictures of the duo. I wonder if it was worldwide e-lop be messy day. I went into the bunny room last night andDaisy dug all her litter onto the floor.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Great pics! Poor old Fritz...he's probably saying, "Can't a cat just take a nap around here??!"

I really like the "Just Ears" picture of Yofi...and the one of Anna's uppie ears. I must be obsessed with ears! :shock:


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Great update!Â  LOVE those pictures of the duo.Â  I wonder if it was worldwide e-lop be messy day.Â  I went into the bunny room last night andÂ Daisy dug all her litter onto the floor.



Oh Dave, I think it would be worldwide e-lop messy day EVERY day here, then. Yofi insists on burrowing down into the litter boxes and trashing as much as he absolutely can. And with the thick bedding that I have to have in the cage to save his tender tootsies from developing sore hocks, it's a real pain trying to get wood pellets (and bunny balls) out of it...once the rabbits have tramped through it, the pellets and balls get embedded deep in the fiber. But y'know, I'll bet Daisy probably got the idea from Yofi, somehow. :wink


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> Great pics! Poor old Fritz...he's probably saying, "Can't a cat just take a nap around here??!"
> 
> I really like the "Just Ears" picture of Yofi...and the one of Anna's uppie ears. I must be obsessed with ears! :shock:



Thankfully Yofi never bites Fritz...but he does slam into him with that big nose of his, which must be pretty alarming at times. Poor Fritz is such an easy-going character too; he finally gave up on Yofi and has since learned to avoid him (except when he's sleeping...and Yofi has become a pro at launching Yofi-rams at such times). 

Well Karen, I too have a bunny ears fetish! LOL I was drawn to the e-lop (Ear-lops ) because of those beautiful floppy ears, and I'd also love to have a Flemmie some day....same thing, big bunny, beautiful HUGE ears; they just go in the opposite direction. :biggrin:


----------



## wabbitmom12

:hearts: Oh, yes! Flemmie ears...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Pics needed! Yofi, Anna and The Dog, hee.


----------



## Bassetluv

[align=center]*Nostalgia Day in Yofi's Blog*[/align]

Here are some pics, though most aren't of the wabbity kind. Just thought I'd post some older photos for fun (with bits of background info here and there):

First, a couple of photos of my mom. I have no idea when the first one was taken, but she was probably still living at home with her parents at the time. I was told that this was a b&w photo that she later retouched herself, to make it look like a color shot. The second one is her holding me as we visited a neighbour a few houses down. 
About my mom: She loved cats. Loved to paint - scenic, mostly. She had 4 children who she raised mostly on her own when my dad was in the navy. She sold products door-to-door parttime (I don't recall the company line, but it was similar to Avon). She was quiet, shy, unassuming...and everyone loved her. I barely remember her (losing her when I was 10, it seems I've suppressed my childhood memories). But among the small snippets that I do remember, I recall these...Watching her bake cakes in the kitchen, and waiting eagerly for that chance to lick the icing from the mixer's beaters, and clean out the sides of the mixing bowl; Helping her do the washing (which involved using an old scrub board first, then a wringer washer that was rolled into the center of the kitchen, and then finally, hanging the clothes outside to dry...in wintertime they froze stiff as boards in the frigid air; Fascinated as she changed my newborn sister's diapers (and I recall the jealousy I harboured over that little sqealing baby too!); I also recall the scent of the body lotion she used...part of the product line she used to sell, to help bring in extra money, and the tiny bottles of perfume she kept on her dresser, their caps shaped like small, petaled roses; The giant chocolate Easter bunny that my dad had given her one year - it must have been 2 feet tall(!) - and wondering how she could ever have kept it for so long without giving in to the temptation to eat it; Her love of Peter, her cat...he was a huge, ebony black feline whose devotion was to her alone; And the small black and white television that was later put in my parents' bedroom, so she could still watch tv when she was too ill to come downstairs. Oh, and her garden...her love of flowers, of lilac bushes, and of all things that grew. My mom died when she was 42. She would have been 85 years old now, had she lived...something that's almost too hard to imagine, yet something I truly wish had. 











Now, onto some animals...

Fritz, my cat. At 16 years old, he snores when he sleeps, he yowls when he doesn't get his way, but he's still the same adorable cat who came to me when he was just under a year old. The first picture was taken after some major surgery to his abdominal area...he had belonged to tenants who'd lived downstairs from my son and myself, and one day after they'd let him outside, he was seriously injured (putting together the clues, we believe he was hit by a car). When Fritz's owners decided they were going to drop him off at the Humane Society "as a stray", rather than take him to the vet for treatment, I offered to take him to my vet, on the condition that they relinquish ownership to me. So they did, and two surgeries (and $1000 (begged and borrowed) later), he was finally healed. The second picture shows one of the things Fritz used to love to do...play tug-of-war, just like a dog. And the third pic is, well, just Fritz. 
















Here's a series of pictures of Kaya (aka, "The Dog"). The first are some random shots of her taken during the first year or so that I had her; the last are of her rummaging through her toybox a couple of weeks ago, and that of being a camera ham. At 14 years old she's still going strong, even despite her constant attempts to elude the crazed, long-eared rabbit who resides with us. Kaya was also a pet who came to me through some hard circumstances in her early life...just about everyone seemed to be giving up on her because of issues she'd developed. My heart went out to her; after all, who wouldn't have some issues develop after wandering the streets for who knows how long, without food or a home? So she came home with me from the animal shelter, and - after relentless hours, training, and tears, we prevailed. I think both of us somehow knew that we found one another, and - just as Snooch, Raph, Yofi, and so many other animals I've known have done - Kaya has served not just as a friend, but also as a mentor and guide.




















(LOL...this photo was taken a split second after she'd let go of one of her favorite toys, an empty plastic bottle.)











And a few final, quick bunny photos: 

This was a rabbit I'd purchased many many years ago...she was a Mini lop who had originally come from a breeder in California. Then a breeder in British Columbia purchased her, and a few years later I purchased her from that breeder. I was living in NS at the time, so she was flown all the way across the country to come live with me. Her official name was Forstinger's Sweet, but I shortened it to 'Sweet'...and she truly was as her name described. One of the nicest rabbits I've ever crossed paths with, she was docile, friendly, and loved to be snuggled. I can't recall now how long I did have her, but I bred her a couple of times and she proved to also be an absolutely wonderful mom, and she had beautiful babies. Then in 1987, when I decided that my son and I would move to Ontario, I had to make a heartbreaking decision...my rabbits couldn't go with me. At the time I still had 4 or 5 bunnies left from my days of showing rabbits, but the one I had the hardest time letting go of was Sweet. She went to live with my friend who lived a few houses away, and for the next year I received updates on how Sweet was doing. And then came the news I hadn't wanted to hear: Sweet was gone. She'd died in her sleep one late summer's evening, found stretched out in her hutch. Lynn told me that Sweet had looked peaceful, and that she never seemed to suffer, as she had showed no signs of illness; she'd simply lived her life and then decided to let go. A piece of her remains with me forever.






Raph, my spiritual bunny guide...






And a whimsical little shot of Anna, taken a couple of weeks ago






I don't have any new ones of Yofi at the moment, but am sure that the next time I drag the camera out, he will be first in line to stick his furry little face right into the lens. Stay tooned....

:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wonderful update, nice picture of you and your mom.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Hi Di ~
I'm so glad you have some lovely memories of your Mom. She sounds like a wonderful person. She was very pretty! My future daughter-in-law, Paige, has beautiful, springy curls like your mom's 

Weren't you just an adorable little Pumpkin of 4 or 5 years old! It's a lovely picture of the 2 of you...I have to imagine that it's one of your most treasured possessions. 

I know what you mean about repressing your childhood because of trauma...my Dad's brother was paralyzed from the neck down in a swimming accident when he was 14 and Dad was 10. Dad remembers almost nothing of his own young years, including absolutely no memory of his big brother standing up. It's strange what the mind will push down, as a defense mechanism. 

I enjoyed the pictures of Fritz in his younger days. Much like bunnies, I have a soft spot for cats. I just adore them. In the 2nd picture, I can imagine him saying, "Mom, please get that camera out of my face...I'd hate to have to jump on your face while you are asleep tonight."

Kaya has aged pretty well, hasn't she? She doesn't look much older these days. I recognize the "bark" face in her last photo...reminds me of Jake's (our OCD Rat Terrier) when he is desperately trying to tell us something!

I think that might be the first picture I have seen of Raph outdoors. He looks like a Blue bunny! Am I losing it? I thought he was Black?? Maybe I am wishful thinking...I love Blue bunnies.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks, Dave and Karen! 

Karen, I agree...the mind can be a mysterious thing. Try as I might, I cannot remember a huge chunk of my childhood. My sister, who is almost 5 years younger than me, will sometimes be talking about our childhood and will say, 'Don't you remember when...' and I honestly have no recall. My suppressed memories come from a combination of traumas, including losing my mother; sometimes it can be a frustrating thing, and sometimes I think that there are some things that I truly don't want to remember. I can certainly relate to your dad's lack of memories...that must have been an incredibly hard event on him and the rest of his family; having such a traumatic thing happen to a loved one and feeling so helpless. And if your dad looked up to his big brother, that may have made his coping with it even more difficult. 
Oh, and I went through an episode of memory loss about a year ago now, which caught me completely off guard, since it hasn't happened to me since my childhood days. It was right after our workplace was informed that we were being 'let go' from the government, and we were going back and forth with 'do I have a job or don't I?'. We were initally told that everyone was being laid off, then a few weeks later were told that we'd all definitely still keep our jobs, since our section was being spun off to the private sector. In the midst of this, other people in the building were crying, angry, full of emotions, as some knew they were losing their jobs; and then a few weeks after being told that we were keeping our jobs, our director called four of us together (we four were working in a specific job in the department) and he told us, 'I'm sorry to inform you that we are not keeping your positions'. It was that day that the depth of how much it had all affected me came out, I think; apparently after that meeting (of which I've blocked out most of what was said) I went out at lunchtime and walked around the campus with a colleague, and we discussed what was going on at work. A couple of days later, when someone asked me what Olivier and I were doing outdoors, I said, "I never went outside with Olivier"; yet they insisted that they'd seen me. I was thinking they'd mistaken me for someone else. Yet a few days later when I was talking to my sister about it (we work at the same place), she said, "Oh yeah, I was going to mention that...I saw the two of you walking and talking as I was going out to my car that day". Finally I asked Olivier about it and he said that yes, we had gone for a walk together, and he told me all about the conversation. To this day I have no recall of it whatsoever.

About cats: I have always been in denial about the species. I used to say that I was a 'dog person', and that cats were just not a pet I cared for. Yet I've always owned at least one, and truthfully, I've loved every one. (It seems that I'm actually more an animal person than anything else. ) One of the animals I had who was closest to me was a cat, Snooch. 
Did I ever mention one thing that Fritz did, the day I brought Kaya home from the Humane Society? Fritz has always been affectionate with everyone...he would rub himself against any member of the household, human or animal. The dog that I had before Kaya - Misty - was a little beagle mix who actually resembled Kaya quite a bit. She was somewhat smaller, and her ears flopped like a beagle's, but she was the same golden color as Kaya. When Misty died unexpectedly, I had no plans to get another dog, and at the time I owned 3 cats...Tasha, Tiger, and Fritz...but hadn't really seen any of them mourning her absence. But about a year and a half later Kaya and I crossed paths, and I wound up bringing her home. The day that I did, I brought her into the back of the house and had her in the kitchen, letting her go around and inspect all of the corners, and get used to the smells. As she was doing this, suddenly this huge blur of grey came flying over the baby gate at the doorway, and I didn't even have time to react...Fritz came barrelling into the room, ran up to Kaya and - I swear this is true - he stood on his hind legs and wrapped his paws around her neck in an embrace. Kaya, of course, was in shock, not knowing what was going on (as was I!), and in a matter of seconds you could see it registering on Fritz's face...a look of horror came over him and he ran out of the room as suddenly as he'd entered. When I realized what had happened I was on the verge of tears. Fritz, hearing Kaya in the room, and coming over to inspect, mistakenly had thought that Misty had returned home, and in his excitement ran over to embrace her, only running away when he'd realized it wasn't his buddy after all. That's what Fritzie is like...a big old kitty lovebug.

Oh, and Raph...yep, he was a blue English lop. In some pics he may have looked grey, or even close to black (probably shadowing in the photos) but he was definitely a big blue bunny.  And Kaya doesn't look her age at all! Even her vet comments on it every time I take her in. She's definitely showing her age in some ways - gets a stiff shoulder sometimes, and recently has fallen twice without cause (that one has me concerned), but other than that, she acts like a youngster. I just came back from a walk about an hour ago with both Kaya and my sister's dog, and Kaya was running all over the place in the cold morning air, having a blast. She can't go as fast as she used to, nor for as long, but for 14, she's pretty remarkable.

From what I've read in the past of your Jake, he sounds like a hoot! Full of spit 'n vinegar (just as a dog should be :biggrin2. I love animals with big personalities...they may cause havoc at times, or try your patience at the worst of times, but they are the ones I think we ultimately hold closest in our hearts and memories.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I remember that episode you had last year. Talk about your post traumatic stress! You must have been in an utter fog while you and your co-worker walked.

After a major trauma like losing your mom or your brother being paralyzed, it seems like your life is forever split into "before" and "after". Since things will never be the same as "before", I think we forget - repress - as kind of a way to accept that "before" is not our life any longer. Oh, Dad remembers a few places they used to go as a family, some family pets, and that he attended a one-room school house (in the 1950's!!) for First grade. But, for him, his beloved older brother has "always"...for as long as HE remembers...been in his wheelchair. 

And yes, they were (still are) very close. Dad's the youngest, and they have another brother and sister between him and Uncle Phil. But he says he was always closer to him than their other brother. He always helped out with Uncle Phil, when he was strong enough to help lift him and so forth (as these were the days before automatic wheelchairs and lifts to put a person into their car.) The farmhouse was never fitted with a handicapped ramp, either, which totally mystifies me, but I guess they all just got used to going up and down the steps with the wheelchair. (Can you imagine the kind of trust you would have to have in your helpers, to not panic that they might accidentally drop you, or tip you over, as you went up the steps? Boggles my mind!)

When Dad was old enough to date, he and Uncle Phil would double date - isn't that awesome? This has long since changed, but their other brother, Uncle Ron, didn't want to have a lot to do with Uncle Phil when they were teenagers. He just couldn't handle the responsibility - or the social awkwardness. I'm really proud of Dad, that he stepped up, out of love, to help Uncle get out of the house and have some normal teen age experiences. Uncle Phizzy (I call him ) has been married 40 years now, is a successful businessman, has 2 grown sons and a grandson. Life has been what he has made of it. As Christians, we believe we will see him whole and walking again in heaven...it's a great HOPE to hold on to!


----------



## Bassetluv

I love what your dad did for his brother...just imagine how much his love probably changed your uncle, made him stronger, showed to him that he was no different than anyone else. And that love probably helped both of them to become strong, independent people. I think it's just amazing what love can do...the story of your dad and uncle reminds me a bit of "Superman*, Chris Reeve and his wife, Dana. When he became paralyzed she stood by him and encouraged him, and in the beginning, when he wasn't sure he wanted to carry on, she respected whatever choice he wanted to make, but she also made it clear to him that to her, he was still the man he had been before the accident, and her love for him would never change. Your dad (and uncle) sound like pretty remarkable people. :hug:

Interestingly, I think that people who are close to their pets and see them as more than just a pet, can feel that same type of love and can be affected by it deeply. Someone who believes they aren't strong enough to get through the impossible often do so simply through the love of a pet, if they don't find it through their human family. Unconditional love can be a rare thing, but it is truly powerful.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> Interestingly, I think that people who are close to their pets and see them as more than just a pet, can feel that same type of love and can be affected by it deeply. Someone who believes they aren't strong enough to get through the impossible often do so simply through the love of a pet, if they don't find it through their human family. Unconditional love can be a rare thing, but it is truly powerful.



So true! There is nothing like being loved "no matter what". I think is so cool that a dog will be all excited to see you when you just went outside for 10 minutes! "I love you!! I missed you! I'm so glad you're home! Scratch me, Pet me!"...all while wagging their whole body. And being needed is a very powerful thing, to know that you can't give up, because your beloved pets are counting on you.


----------



## Bassetluv

I agree. For some people, pets are literally their lifeline. Being needed is something we all crave, maybe sometimes for a sense of purpose, or to feel loved by someone/something. That's why they can be so treasured, because they give so much without even knowing it.

Speaking of furry critters, I took a few pictures of Yofi a couple of nights ago. I was at the computer and could hear him behind me...he was up on the sofa, 'exploring', as usual. Then suddenly he started darting back and forth in fits and starts, his big ol' ears barely able to keep up with the rest of him. Of course by the time I got my camera he was settling down - sometimes just movement from me will cause him to freeze, as though he feels like he'd better stop whatever he's doing, just in case I catch him in the act. But the photos, while they didn't get him in mid-BANZAII!!, are still cute.






























































And finally, off to check out the strange rabbit that never does much...


----------



## kherrmann3

Aww! I want to kiss his big ol' nose!  Adorable pictures! In the last picture, it looks like you *almost* have a matching pair of bunny statues.


----------



## jujub793

yofi is so adorable I could just squeeze him!


----------



## jujub793

i just love that fifth pic of him. looks like he's posing:inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

kherrmann3 wrote:


> Aww! I want to kiss his big ol' nose!  Adorable pictures! In the last picture, it looks like you *almost* have a matching pair of bunny statues.



I bought that rabbit a year or so ago...when I walked into the store and saw it, the thing screamed "YOFI" to me. I thought that picture of him mimicking his statuesque likeness kinda neat. 



> yofi is so adorable I could just squeeze him!



LOL...I wouldn't squeeze him too hard...you never know what would come flying outta the boy!



> just love that fifth pic of him. looks like he's posing



What I smile at is the one below it, where he's all head. Last time I took the Yofster to the vet (one he hadn't been to before), the first comment the vet had was, 'What a beautiful rabbit!!' But then the second thing out of his mouth, after staring at Yofi for a couple of moments, was:

"He has a really big head!" When I laughed, the vet said, "No, really...I mean, his head is huge!" 

hahaha...he doesn't know the half of it. That head houses one HUMONGOUS bunnay-ego...:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> That head houses one HUMONGOUS bunnay-ego...:biggrin2:



Doesn't the world revolve around Yofi? Those are great pictures of the Yofster.

Daisy thinks Yofi looks dreamy in this picture.:inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh my, if I told Yofi what Daisy thought, his head would swell even larger! 

Last evening I was wrapping Christmas gifts so I could send them in the mail shortly...well, Yofi thought this was great fun and decided to join in. He was sorting through the bag of bows, tossing some, tasting others, and then instructing me whenever I cut a piece of wrapping paper too large, apparently...he'd grab an end and *riiiiiip*...half of it would suddenly be cropped.

So toward the end of the evening I had one left to do - my dad's present - and once wrapped, I had to get up to go find some outer boxing for mailing. I was gone for about two minutes, all told; and when I got back Yofi - who had been hopping about the room, trying to help with the gifts earlier - was now sitting in a corner and pretending to be good. I walked over to the Christmas present, which I'd left on the sofa, and found a gift that now sported numerous *nom* marks all along one side...some right down to the box itself. So when my dad receives his present this year, I'll have a bit of explaining to do when he asks why his Hickory Farms smoked cheese assortment is now sporting rabbinous toof dents. :foreheadsmack:

Also got accosted this morning by the same e-lopian nominator. As I sat on the sofa eating a banana, Yofi's banana-dar must have been set to "ON", because he came flying into the room, leapt right up onto the sofa beside me, and *thwumped* himself onto my chest in an effort to seize the tempting fruit. Good thing my arm is longer than his body, because he was stretching up on his tippy-toes trying to get it; and when that didn't work, he switched to Plan B...up onto the back of the sofa, and from there stretching out over the top of my head, all the while that huge nose of his quivering in excitement. If rabbits could drool, I would have been soaked.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Never a dull moment with that bun around. Did he get a piece of banana after all that effort?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:
[quote

Daisy thinks Yofi looks dreamy in this picture.:inlove:





[/quote]


:inlove: I think Yofi looks dreamy in this picture too!


----------



## kherrmann3

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Also got accosted this morning by the same e-lopian nominator. As I sat on the sofa eating a banana, Yofi's banana-dar must have been set to "ON", because he came flying into the room, leapt right up onto the sofa beside me, and *thwumped* himself onto my chest in an effort to seize the tempting fruit. Good thing my arm is longer than his body, because he was stretching up on his tippy-toes trying to get it; and when that didn't work, *he switched to Plan B...up onto the back of the sofa, and from there stretching out over the top of my head*, all the while that huge nose of his quivering in excitement. If rabbits could drool, I would have been soaked.


Did you get blinded by the flaps of his big ol' E-lop ears dangling in your face?


----------



## Bassetluv

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Never a dull moment with that bun around. Did he get a piece of banana after all that effort?



Of course, I had to give in and share a little bit with him (otherwise, he wouldn't be speaking to me for the rest of the day). 



> I think Yofi looks dreamy in this picture too!



*Karen, I won't tell him you said that either. That's all I'd need, is a Yofi-ego inflated to ten times its size...:shock:


----------



## Bassetluv

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Did you get blinded by the flaps of his big ol' E-lop ears dangling in your face?



LOL...I did get one flapper in my face at one point, but mostly it washis feet on top of my head. I was worrying he'd lose his balance and fall off the back of the sofa! Every so often The Boy thinks he's a cat, because he gets up there and runs across the length of the sofa back. How he hasn't toppled off yet is beyond me. Just the luck of the weird, I guess.

You know, if Cesar Millan ever branches out and decides to specialize in rabbit whispering, I'll be first on the list to call him! Some of the things I'd want him to fix would be:

Yofi running across the sofa back

Yofi stealing fud (or anything that resembles fud), from any source

Yofi head-butting The Cat whenever he's in 'a mood'

Yofi sulking when he doesn't get his way

Yofi scaring the #$%@ outta me when I watch scary movies (has happened a couple of times now)

Yofi trashing his and Anna's digs directly after I clean the cage

Yofi _insisting_ on body massages

Yofi stealing mail and eating it

Yofi thinking (*knowing*) he's the pack-bun leader

Yofi being too cute for his own good



That list should keep Mr. Millan busy for at least 4 episodes of a Rabbit Whisperer show...and somehow, I think after that, he'd quietly retire and go back to dogs. (Of course, then I could always send him a list of *Things 'The Dog' Does*....)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats quite a list!


----------



## jujub793

the Yofster DEFINATELY rules over there doesn't he? lol


----------



## Bassetluv

"Yofi rules and all others drool" seems to be this house's motto. 

A few more bunnay pics:

Annadoozer






"Oh, Hai Cat!"






"Hey, Cat? CAT...come bak!"






Checking out the computer chair






"Hey, wut waz that flash? Oh...Hai mom...nope, ai wuzn't touching nuthin'"






Ooops...itch...






The Dog, and her usual look of disgust when bunnies invade her space






A series of pics...The Dog, Anna, and Yof...what I didn't notice at one point (and the reason why The Dog was growling) is that Anna had decided to taste-test Kaya's tail...





















Bunny scritches































Anna itch






Ear nommin'






This next set is proof that the Yofster likes to 'sofasurf'. He leaps onto the back of the sofa and hops back and forth, from one end to the other. I have always marvelled at how The Boy does this without falling off...well, that is, until I took these photos. Moments after I took the last pic, I heard scrambling and a *WHUMP*. Yep, Yofi fell. Next thing I knew, he was flying out from behind the sofa, straight into the rabbits' room and into his 'fortress' (the big cardboard box) for safety. For some reason it seems he also blamed me for his own blunder...he wasn't talking to me for about 5 minutes after that. (His memory, however, is thankfully a short one...he was soon back out in the living room 'sploring once again.)































Discovering my purse






Pretending he doesn't notice it ('doo de doo de doooo')






"Hey Anna...check this out!"






"I wunder if dere's enuf munney in here foar karrots?"






AHA! Caught The Boy...mid-nom...






This next picture makes me laugh. Notice that it looks a bit blurred in the middle? I was taking photos and my camera started acting up...wouldn't focus right, would balk at actually snapping the shot...I had no idea what was wrong. Until I looked at the lens. Yofi had approached the camera a few moments earlier ("jest to chek it out") and he had nudged it in the process. So when I finally turned it around and looked, there it was...a big ol' Yofi nose-smudge right in the middle of the lens. D'oh...






'Hai dere'






Anna's 'Merrie Kritmus' pose






And finally, a couple of his royal weirdness


----------



## kherrmann3

lol at the Yofi-goobers on the lens!


----------



## jujub793

goodness look at those yofi feeties!! you think his HEAD is big!! Take a look at those hoofers!!


----------



## Bassetluv

> lol at the Yofi-goobers on the lens!



I know...it was on the photo I posted prior to that one too. A big ol' Yofi-kiss on my lens. (hehe...I remember looking through the lens too, and wondering why they looked blurry...but thought it was just me.) :wink



> goodness look at those yofi feeties!! you think his HEAD is big!! Take a look at those hoofers!!



Oh yes, they're big alright. I've felt them many times on my chest, when I'd go to pick him up....*WHUMP!!!!!!* right to my mid-section. Oddly though, Anna's feetz are much smaller than Yofi's, but she can deliver a wallop that Bruce Lee would envy. Yofi's got nothing on her when it comes to giving out mad bunny kicks. 

(I do get a kick out of the way The Boy curls his toesies when he runs...)


----------



## wabbitmom12

Fun pictures! I like how Yofi's earflap is hanging over the chair frame in the 5th picture. Not going to get a shot like that from too many breeds besides the e-lop!


----------



## kherrmann3

I also like Anna's "Merry Christmas" pose with the bow on her head. She looks like she has her little lips puckered for Yofi (she's probably under a mistletoe, too, eh?)


----------



## wabbitmom12

:big kiss: Definitely some photogenic bunners!


----------



## Bassetluv

> I also like Anna's "Merry Christmas" pose with the bow on her head. She looks like she has her little lips puckered for Yofi (she's probably under a mistletoe, too, eh?)



Nope, no mistletoe in this house...but I bet she was using that bow as a substitute mistletoe to entice her own 'beau' :biggrin2:



> Fun pictures! I like how Yofi's earflap is hanging over the chair frame in the 5th picture. Not going to get a shot like that from too many breeds besides the e-lop!



Yeah, that's the e-lops' specialty! It's like they carry their own personalized set of drapes with them, everywhere they go...

(I hope you're feeling better, Karen!)


----------



## Bassetluv

Taken yesterday...some 'nana nommin'...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wonderful update! Its always nice to catch up on Yofi and Anna. Miss Daisy wants to say Merry Christmas to the Yofster. She has a couple of pictures for him too.


----------



## Bassetluv

Merry Christmas to Miss Daisy and her humans! Yofi's ears perked straight up the air when he saw her name!  I hope everyone in the wabbitmom/wabbitdad family had a wonderful day yesterday. Here's to all your wishes coming true for the New Year! 

LOL...I have to post this...it reminds me of Miss Daisy, trying to get the Yofster's attention:






P.S. Yofi can't wait to see more pictures of the real Miss Daisy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yes we did and I hope you did too. 

That is a cute picture too.






Daisy sez Happy new year!


----------



## Bassetluv

And Yofi says Happy New Year! right back at Miss Daisy! What a sweetie she is, and that bow suits her perfectly!

Afraid I caught another cold over the holidays...this right on the heels of a cold that lasted an entire month. The good news is, though, that this one only lasted 4 days, and then it was gone. However, one thing I dread about colds is that I sometimes get a cough that is horrible...I really do dread it, because it is like the annoying 'tickle-in-the-throat' cough, only much worse. I cannot stop coughing, it becomes hard to catch my breath, my eyes, nose, and just about everything gets congested and blocked, and about the only thing that can control it is cough syrup with codeine. (No idea why, and I've never heard of anyone else that gets this, but that's just me.) It will sometimes persist to the point of vomitting (yuck, I know). Well, true to form, it hit me the other morning (thankfully I was home and not out in public). This time when it hit I panicked, because for a few moments I couldn't catch my breath, I was so congested - nose, throat, etc. - and was struggling to breathe at the same time that I was struggling to stop coughing. This was the first time I actually couldn't breathe at all...and it was pretty scary. This struck just as I'd taken my first bite of breakfast - a home-made 'egg mcmuffin'. The Dog had been watching in earnest as I'd cooked and prepared the entire thing, and had loyally followed me into the living room, where I sat down to eat. So when that cough hit and I began to panic, my first thought (always a bit weird when one is in panic mode) was, 'What if I can't breathe? What if I pass out? Or choke to death?' But of course, The Dog had it covered for me. Her gameplan (in case of that 'what if') was clearly written all over her face:

"Okay, now, if she passes out and dies on the spot, it's mine...ALL MINE...an egg mcmuffin for ME!!!"

Ah yes, the loyalty of The Dog. I know it well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

That was pretty scary.I am glad you are o.k., even though you probably have one disappointed pup to live with.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> "Okay, now, if she passes out and dies on the spot, it's mine...ALL MINE...an egg mcmuffin for ME!!!"
> 
> Ah yes, the loyalty of The Dog. I know it well.



Scary! But LOL on Kaya...she knows what to do in an emergency, Ha!

Our ding-dong dog Charley (lovable brat that he is) would probably have absconded with the egg mcmuffin the minute his poor master began COUGHIING. He's an opportunist of the highest magnitude!  He's even been known to snitch a chicken leg off the serving dish at supper, if he thinks nobody is watching. 

Where is Caesar Milan when we need him??


----------



## Bassetluv

> That was pretty scary. I am glad you are o.k., even though you probably have one disappointed pup to live with.



 Yeah, I'm probably the only person I know who literally dreads getting a cold, just because of the cough that may follow as it is ending. The only other experience I've had with not being able to breathe (and ensuing panic) was when Stephen was 3 and was attending daycare. He wound up contracting whooping cough, and had it for a solid month, turning red and coughing non-stop, not being able to keep food down because of the cough...and then as he finally began getting better, I caught it from him. I too had it for almost a month, and the cough was quite scary at times; I recall one panicky episode where I was home alone and suddenly began coughing violently, my throat closed up, and I couldn't catch my breath to take in any air. It - like this episode the other day - only lasted for a few minutes, but it really can be scary. Usually with a cold I will wind up coughing and cannot stop, and will literally get sick from it, but not being able to breathe is something that doesn't normally happen. Just really congested, I guess. No worries though; with The Dog present I knew that my breakfast, at least, would be *rescued* by her, given the chance. 



> Our ding-dong dog Charley (lovable brat that he is) would probably have absconded with the egg mcmuffin the minute his poor master began COUGHIING. He's an opportunist of the highest magnitude! He's even been known to snitch a chicken leg off the serving dish at supper, if he thinks nobody is watching.



LOL...Charley is one of those dogs who would probably survive quite well, if suddenly humans disappeared and he had to fend for himself. He also sounds very much like my sister's dog, Lassie. She too will sneak food away from a plate at any opportunity, even if one is still sitting in front of their dinner. One day several years ago I was having a Thanksgiving dinner at my house, and while everyone was in the living room I was in the kitchen, loading up the dinner plates with food. Unfortunately I didn't notice Lassie come skulking into the room, and just as I'd finished putting food on a second plate I turned around and there she was....standing on top of the table, snarfing down the entire turkey dinner from the first plate I'd prepared. Like Daisy and Yofi, I suspect these two covert canines must be either related in some way, or are masters at telepathic communication, feeding one another tips on how to best pilfer the humans' offerings. :nonono:


----------



## wabbitmom12

The brainwaves are flying back and forth across the border!! 

:biggrin2:

All this talk of dogs stealing food reminds me of the movie, "A Christmas Story". Have you ever seen it? It is soooo funny...I highly recommend it! Most of the movie is dedicated to a young boy's Christmas wish, "A dual action range model air rifle with a compass in the stock and this thing which tells time!!" Of course, all adults hearing about his wish for a BB gun, including Santa at the department store, tell him, "You'll SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT!!"

Anyway! The part that reminds me of food stealing dogs is the subplot going on with their neighbors, the Bumpuses, who have "985 smelly hound dogs". When poor mom leaves the turkey on the table....and the back door open....to go outside and rescue poor Ralphie, who in fact almost DID shoot his eye out, in come the Bumpuses' hound dogs, barking and knocking over everything in sight - and devour the ENTIRE turkey in like, 4 seconds flat. To which Ralphie's colorful Dad shouts out the back door, "Sons of *****es, Bumpuses!!!" And left with no Christmas turkey, Ralphie and his family go out for Chinese.

Can you tell it's one of my all time favorite movies??


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, .I just read this...do I know "A Christmas Story"? It's one of my all-time favorite holiday movies! The dad is hilarious, and reminds me so much of my own dad when I was growing up...always trying to fix something that broke, ordering weird things in the mail...hehe, my dad even looked a bit like Darren McGavin way back when. The leg lamp scene was a hoot ("Frageelay (Fragile)...it must be Italian!" :roflmao 

Yep, I love the end of the movie when the Bumpus dogs tear into the house and steal the turkey, and the family ends up eating out at a Chinese restaurant ("Deck the harls with bows of horry....Fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra RA!!!") LOL!!! 

Oh, I think too, one of my favorite Ralphie moments was when he got caught with THE word coming out of his mouth (I had to copy this quote, couldn't remember the exact words): "Only I didn't say "Fudge." I said THE word, the big one, the queen-mother of dirty words, the "F-dash-dash-dash" word!" 

I'm gonna have to watch that movie again...didn't see it this Christmas on tv, but am going to have to get the DVD. It's too funny!


----------



## wabbitmom12

LOL, you've got to dig that one back out!

My mom says it reminds her of her childhood, too. Right down to the bully who terrorizes Ralphie and his friends. (Once he chased her down to the lake, where she tripped on the ice and got blown all the way across the lake....but at least he couldn't catch up with her  ) And her dad always had a war going on with the furnace (including the expected foul language)and Who Closed the Damper??!!? And let's not forget the hillbilly neighbors, with their multitude of smelly hound dogs! Oh my. It cracks me up just thinking about it! :rofl:


----------



## Bassetluv

*A Goodbye to Fritz*

This morning I had to say goodbye to my beloved Fritzie. He was my big gray cat, verging on the cusp of 17 years old. Losing him now was unexpected - despite his age - and I suppose the wounds will be raw for some time to come.

Thursday evening I came home from work - and as usual, I collected Kaya and we went out for her nightly walk. Upon returning I prepared dinners for everyone: dog, cat, rabbits. I hadn't noticed anything out of the ordinary; Kaya was excited to be fed, and Fritz was at my feet, crying for his dinner as well. So once meals were administered I began to prepare my own...but out of the corner of my eye noticed something odd. Fritz, who was eating his dinner, would turn and look to the right after every few bites, almost as though he was seeing something invisible sneaking up beside him. He was up on his shelf eating, so I let him finish, and when he did, I placed him down on the floor and watched. It didn't take long to realize something was wrong: Fritz began walking slowly in circles. He was alert, steady on his feet and able to walk...but stuck in a sporadic right-hand turn. I called the vet, expecting to hear them say that they couldn't see him for x number of days...but fortunately they said, "Bring him in right away". They were preparing to close for the evening, but waited until I got there with Fritz.

Dr. MacDonald (a vet who I cannot say enough good things about) examed Fritz, listened to what I'd observed, and then, after assessing him physically said, "Well, the top three things that these symptoms point to are an ear infection, a neurological dysorder in older cats called (can't remember the name), or a brain tumor." Since one of Fritz's ears was red inside she said it was possible that he had an ear infection, but she also stated that her gut feeling was that he was dealing with a brain lesion...so she prescribed Baytril, administered a mild sedative, and said that - hopefully - he would respond quickly to the antibiotics.

Unfortunately it didn't work out that way. The sedative had almost no effect on Fritz at all. When I took him home he seemed a bit distressed, and he also seemed to not be able to get comfortable...constantly shifting and turning when he was lying down. That night I took him to bed with me, and wound up staying awake for the night as he fidgeted and involuntarily jerked his head every so often. For a small part of the night I did maanage to get him comfortable enough to sleep, but his rest was rather shortlived, as he'd awaken and then begin to shift around once again.

Finally, this morning I got up and picked up Fritz from my bed, only to discover he'd become much worse. He could barely walk at all; standing, losing his balance, falling over...once or twice he did manage to stroll a few feet, but for the most part he lay on the floor, head turning to the right. I looked into his eyes and was certain I saw pain. And fear. So I called the vet's immediately, and - once again, thankfully - they agreed to see him right away (a rarity in vet's offices here any more). Dr. MacDonald was there again to exam him, and as I described his renewed symptoms I could see tears forming in her eyes. She told me that there was still a small possibility that Fritz was dealing with an infection, but...given the sudden onset, and the fact that it became extreme so quickly...she was almost certain this was an issue with his brain. So after weighing all of the factors, I decided to have my boy euthanized.

I must say that this was hard. Fritz was a very special cat (as, I expect, every cat lover would say about their own felines), yet out of the many animals I've had come into my life, there have been only a handful who stood out in a way that is hard to describe. I do believe that all of our pets are soulmates, but some come to us with very special qualities...their ability to touch our hearts and to astound us with their love taking us completely by surprise. Fritz was such a soulmate.

He came into my - and my son's - lives unexpectedly; a bundle of gray, comedic energy who managed to charm every member of our small family. When my dog Misty died without warning many years ago, and a year later I adopted Kaya - who did look similar to Misty in size and color - Fritz was the one who came bounding into the kitchen upon hearing a dog's presence. He leapt over the temporary barrier (a baby gate) that I'd placed in the doorway, charging over to Kaya and not stopping until he'd reached her...then he stood on his hind legs, wrapped his front paws around her neck, and began licking her (much to my complete surprise and to Kaya's horror) then suddenly freezing in shock and running away just as quickly. For a moment I wondered what on earth had possessed Fritz to do such a thing; and then I realized...upon hearing Kaya's sniffs and woofs in the kitchen, Fritz had thought his buddy Misty had returned, and came barrelling into the room to greet his long-lost friend. Such was the love of Fritz.

Here are the last few pictures I took of Fritz, about a week or two ago. If I'd known then that our time left together was growing short, I would have filled my camera with images of my wonderful friend. It seems that our time together with our animal companions is always far too short, but no matter the length of time, it is always, always treasured. When my time comes to someday go to that faraway rainbow bridge, I will look forward to being greeted with a tremendous "cat-hug" around my neck from my Fritzie.

Till we meet again, my friend...


----------



## jujub793

i'm so sorry! it's so hard to say goodbye to a beloved pet who is more like a family member than just a pet. Even though he had a long life it's just never enough time....:rip:


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news about Fritz.

He was such a beautiful kitty.

Run & Jump oain free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Fritz.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Thank you both


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh Di!! I am so sorry. I'm sitting here with tears myself. I know what a lovely companion dear Fritz was to you all of these years. We have had to euthanize several of our furry family members over the years, and though you know in your heart it is for the best, it still tears your heart out. Cats are capable of giving and receiving so much love...and Fritz certainly did both! :rip:


----------



## Bassetluv

Thank you Karen...I found that his death hit me pretty hard. He had been in great shape, had gained weight, was thriving, active...I think it's always hard to let go of a cherished pet, but especially so when they seem to be enjoying life and not debilitated from illness. He was my little buddy...attached himself to me like glue, always insisted on being on my lap when I was at the computer, or lying either behind me or stretched out next to me when I was watching tv. So many nights he'd see me getting ready to go to bed and would make an explosive dash into the bedroom at the last moment, as I was shutting my door, so he could curl up next to me in bed, his enormous 'rumble-purr' on full throttle. I can't shake just how empty my house feels right now without his presence. I must admit that in all the years that I have had animals, their passing has hurt, sometimes enormously so...yet I've also always known that they were supposed to go, and they were still with me in spirit. But this is the first time I've felt so strongly that urge to say to God, or whoever is up there, "I want him back". I know in time it will dissipate, though.

And I suck at arranging things on my computer. Try as I might, I cannot find older photos of Fritz - though I imagine I do have some posted in this very blog somewhere, or perhaps the old blog..at some point I'll go back and look. My son, however, did post a tribute of his own to Fritz on his Facebook page (his words, though simple, broke my heart...he wrote: "In memory of the roughest tumblest kitty in the west. Ciao Fritz. I'll miss you buddy"). Stephen sort of grew up with Fritz, and was actually the one who pleaded we keep him, wanting me to ask his owners to give him to us (this was long before the Universe - in its infinite wisdom - arranged exactly that, and Fritz made his way into our home and hearts). I know Stephen was very close to Fritzie as well, and I'm sure he took the news as hard as me...unfortunately, my son was also still mourning the loss of another kitty. His girlfriend owned two beautiful cats, and when Stephen began dating Brooke, then eventually moved in with her, he became just as attached to them. This past Monday, however, Brooke's kitty, Binx - also a big, beautiful gray feline - succumbed to renal failure. So Stephen has been through a pretty emotional week.

At any rate, when Stephen posted his farewell to Fritz, he also posted a picture of him that he had. It was one I took two or three - or maybe four - years ago, in my backyard one summer day. I've copied it and will post it here, because it captures Fritz as I will always remember him...such a handsome, loving, gentle soul. I see it in his eyes every time I see this picture. And the photo was taken in a place he always loved to be; lying in the sun in his backyard, taking in life as only a cat can do.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Di, Fritz is a handsome boy. Now he is across the rainbow bridge safe for the moment from Yofi head butts.


----------



## Bassetluv

Dave, I laughed at your post, because it is true...Fritz has finally eluded Yofi's intrusive head-butts. 

Having other pets in the house has certainly helped in all of this. Kaya, of course, still requires her daily walks; and Yofi continues to get into trouble. This morning I had a banana for breakfast, but truly didn't have much of an appetite. Yofi's food radar must have zeroed in on this somehow, because within minutes he was on me (literally) like a dirty shirt, pushing and shoving his way to the banana. He even invited Anna onto the sofa to help him steal the elusive treat. I think that's the first time I've laughed in a few days, being accosted by two ravenous rabbits.

It's funny how some animals' passings hit us harder than we would expect. With Fritz, it felt like I ran headfirst into a cement wall. I wasn't expecting it; wasn't expecting this depth of pain and the immense feeling of emptiness. I'd always known he was special, and that he and I were close, but I guess I just never realized how close. It's like a part of me left with him, at least temporarily. Oddly, I had taken Fritz to the vet several months ago to have his blood checked, and as she was examining him she suddenly stopped and said, "This guy is really special, you know". I smiled when she said that, as I imagined she said it about most of her patients. But then she looked at me and said, "No...I mean it...there's something about him; he's _very_ special". Of course I didn't know it at the time, but I suspect some higher power was sending me this message, just as a reminder that my boy had come to me with a purpose, and he was indeed very special to me.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Fritz looks so contented, sitting on his favorite bench in the sun. 

Losing a pet so unexpectedly always hits me hard, too. Are you feeling any better today, Di?

PS - I have always liked the individual pictures you have of your furry gang on your RO avatar. Fritz's face looks gianormous! And he is doing a silly kitty-grin for the camera. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, as with most animal lovers, it seems that every time a pet leaves, there's just a little part of you that they take with them. It felt huge with Fritz...partly because I was struggling with 'the guilt of feeling that this was my fault...that I should have pushed the emergency clinic so many months ago when I told them his ear didn't feel right, and they dismissed it; that he would scratch at his ear every so often, and I dismissed that because it occurred only once in a while, but I should have pursued it...on and on. But you know, if nothing else, this is teaching me that I just have to let go of the 'I should have...'. 

The other thing with Fritz is that he was so attached to me; I guess he adopted me all those years ago as his human. And as he got older he seemed to want to be with me almost constantly. It got to the point where, when I went away for more than a day, I had to board him rather than leave him at home, he would become so distraught at my absence. 

It's always the first few days that are the hardest, of course...removing his food dishes, his cushion that he used to sleep on, the little toy bird that he got for Christmas (not that he played with it, mind you...at 16, cats get senior attitude - 'that's too undignified for _me_'). And dealing with him not being here...it has just been so surreal. Ironically, I had just gone to the pet store a few days before Fritz died and had restocked on a ton of kitty litter and a huge bag of cat food; so that went to my vet's, who said they would donate it to a pet rescue group called 'Friends of Abandoned Animals', which did help. Anyway, getting through all of that was really tough, but...life goes on. Yofi reminds me of that every day.  (This evening the little rotter leaped onto the sofa beside me, and I thought he was coming up for attention...until he spotted the container of blueberries sitting beside me. He grabbed the entire thing, jumped off the sofa and ran out of the room with his Yofi-treasure.)

Oh, about the picture of Fritz in my avatar: That is quite old, taken many many years ago when my son was playing around with a video camera. He was taking random shots around the apartment where we lived at the time, and suddenly Fritz stuck his face right into the lens. Stephen got a screen capture of it, and saved it. That was my boy: Bigger than life, at least to us. 

I have to say thank you for all of your wishes and caring...I know that for all of us, when we lose one, no matter how long or how short a time they've been part of our family, it's a struggle to get through the shock, especially if the people in our offline lives don't quite understand that strong connection with our furry kids. But we do...and you guys have really helped. :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

They say that pets are good for your health, but sometimes worrying about them feels like it takes years off your life. After losing Fritz a week and a half ago, I was finally adjusting to his absence...and then on Sunday I went into the bunny room and noticed immediately that something wasn't right. Anna came running over to greet me, but Yofi sat hunched in the corner of one of the litter boxes, barely moving. I called to him but he wouldn't respond, so I went and brought him out, setting him on the floor. Didn't take long for me to figure out that he was going through another one of his bouts...gut motility slowdown. He was obviously in a lot of discomfort; hair puffed out, his sides sucked in, ears cool, refusing even the tastiest of food temptations. Oh, my heart did a huge flip-flop...I was so worried that after losing Fritz, now I might lose Yofi too. So I immediately began treating him...massaging his belly (which was very tender), administering simethicone (Ovol baby drops), baby aspirin, and some pumpkin puree mixed with warm water via a dropper. 

For the next two hours he was pretty iffy, and getting him to a vet who knew anything about rabbits would have been a challenge and a half, so I kept at it, and this time I gave him a stronger gas remedy (Gas-X for adults), then another painkiller. And lots of fluids. And (thanking the bunny-god above) within 10 minutes of the second dosage, he suddenly came to life. He began barrelling around the room, scarfing down the greens and hay I'd put out. 

So now, both he and Anna are on a permanent diet. The two of them are overweight (Anna moreso than Yofi), and they've been getting too many treats of banana and apple and such. It's strictly pellets, grass hay, and greens for the next while, and then, once I feel comfortable enough, treats will be allowed...but only tiny amounts, and very sparingly. Yofi seems to be quite sensitive, since he's had this happen several times now, but I think this last time was the most severe. Think I'll also invest in a small stethoscope...couldn't hurt to have one around and get familiar with the inner gurglings of both rabbits. And The Dog's too.

And maybe I can follow suit and go on a bunny diet myself...


----------



## jujub793

Wow that Was a scare!! I am So glad yofi is ok and doing better, he's one of my favs on RO! You will have to let us know how he does on his diet, and the beautiful Anna as well. I hope you have some strong will power when it comes to withholding treats. My bunnies are sooo cute when I give them treats I can't resist.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh yes, jujub, Yofi does like to scare me at times. The very first time was about 1 hour into ownership of him...my sister and I were driving back home from the breeders' where I got His Royal Highness. He was in a pet carrier in the back seat, and I turned around to check on him...and there he was, stretched out flat on his side, not a breath coming out of him. I thought he was dead - died from the shock of the cage, the car (after all, he was pretty scared when I'd held him in my arms prior to putting him in the carrier) - but nope; turned out he was sound asleep. Didn't take me very long to catch on to his habits...that of inhaling food, trying to steal everything that isn't bolted down, and sleeping sounder than a log. When I finally reached back and shook the pet carrier, his head rose lazily, eyes half open, as if to say, "Uhhhhh....whut?"

But these abdominal episodes of his really do scare me, because when he is in pain he just shuts down (as every rabbit does). And I fear that one of these times, he won't respond. However, he doesn't have them often (I think this may be the 3rd or 4th time all-told); and I'm hoping that being stricter with his diet will help. It certainly can't hurt. You're right, it'll be very hard to say no to him .... already had to a few times tonight, and snatched my blueberry container from him just in time, before he snagged it from the table; but all I have to do is picture him sitting there in pain, and that should make it easy to refuse him any freebees. Even when he resorts to hand licks as bribes.

The Dog, on the other hand...ssd: I came home tonight to find what was left of an entire, previously unopened bag of raisins strewn about my bedroom. Seems despite her age (14) she can still stand up tall enough to sneak things from my kitchen table (which is one of those high ones).


----------



## jujub793

lol sounds like one of my mom and dads dogs. she is tall enuf that she can rest her chin on the table and if you aren't vigilant she will still whatever yout eating, and has numerous times (ill mannered mutt!) did your dog eat the raisons or just have fun strewing them about?


----------



## wabbitmom12

So glad to hear that the Yofi responded to your tender loving care! Bunny with a bellyache...so not fun!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, a bunny with a tummy ache is quite high-stress, isn't it? It just seems to hit so suddenly and stop them in mid-track. Thankfully, Yofster's back to his usual form now, attempting to get into everything when my back has turned.

And it seems that I've created two little bunny-monsters, ever since instilling a new diet. I didn't realize just how spoiled the two of them had become! Last evening I had some blueberries (my favorite snack, as I guess you can tell...since I've mentioned Yofi pilfering them so many times) and was sitting at the computer while munching on some. Suddenly I felt two paws on one of my thighs, and just as I looked down, felt another set of paws on the other leg. Both Yofi and Anna had gotten wind of the berries and in their fervor to get in on the action, began swarming me...paws on both sides were flailing away as the dietary-denying duo attempted to scale my body for some mouthfuls of forbidden fruit. I tried pushing them away, one after the other, but they were determined to have their berries (and eat them too). In the end I had to get up and remove the blueberries completely, fearing a mutiny of the first degree. 

Last evening I took some pictures of the two...most are simply photo-op poses (and most are actually of Anna), but I did manage to finally get a full-action shot of Yofi in mid-zoom on the sofa (aside from sofa-surfing along the back of the furniture, his second favorite pastime in the living room is to start and stop, pauses and sudden explosive zooms, back and forth on the sofa seat). I'll post that one last. 

*Miss Anna-doo*














































(One of the reasons why a bunny diet isn't such a bad idea...)









































*And Yofi, too*









































And the one I like the best... 






woooohoooo!!


----------



## Bassetluv

A few more...

Checking out The Dog's stinky toes:






Up close and personal with The Dog (not always the best idea):






Yofi and The Dog's stuffed ball-thing:






Two of the two of them, twogether:











And one of the two of them, with The Dog sorta ruining the shot:






These final ones are a series of photos I took of Yofi on the other side of the (beaten-up) living room door. I had called him, and he came hopping over from the bunny room, but got rather frustrated when he couldn't quite maneuver how to open the door wide enough to allow his 12-lb bunnay frame through (the door, admittedly, is hard to push at times):




































I finally had to give in and open the door for him, or there would have been no living with The Boy after that...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad Yofi is ok, that boy does like to make your heart skip a beat doesn't he.

Those are great pictures. I would love to get pictures like that of the herd. I like the one where they have their backs to each other, like the royal couple, had a disagreement.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I am glad Yofi is ok, that boy does like to make your heart skip a beat doesn't he.



Oh yes, almost from the moment I got him, the little rotter! However (and if anyone ever tells Yofi this, I'll never admit it to _him_), he certainly is worth it, heartstopping moments and all.  

hehe...comparing Yofi and Anna to royalty...I chuckled at that, but can see what you mean, Dave. And Anna always seems to have this "meh" look on her face, which adds to that sense of "I'm not speaking to you, so there!".


----------



## wabbitmom12

GORGEOUS PHOTOS!!


----------



## Bassetluv

aww...thanks Karen! (Though I have to admit, for every photo that turns out good enough to post, there's probably 20 that wind up getting deleted. I'm great at capturing a half an ear, a bunny in mid-*run away!!!*, a glimpse of a toe, etc. 

(I think my favorite one of Anna in this bunch is the 3rd one down...she just looks like a cute little pudge. :biggrin


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Are they harder to live with when they hear eveyone's comments about how cute they are?


----------



## missyscove

I love that instead of helping Yofi get to you, you photographed his struggle. 
I once photographed my roommate falling off of her bed (I told her not to try and lean down and pick up her book but she didn't listen so I captured the ensuing events).


----------



## Bassetluv

> I love that instead of helping Yofi get to you, you photographed his struggle.
> I once photographed my roommate falling off of her bed (I told her not to try and lean down and pick up her book but she didn't listen so I captured the ensuing events).



hahaha... I bet that made quite the picture! LOL...sounds like something I would have done to a sibling, given the chance. 



> Are they harder to live with when they hear eveyone's comments about how cute they are?



Oh, you have NO idea, especially when His Royal Hareness is involved...:rollseyes

Speaking of whom, The Boy seems to be back in full form once again. Yesterday I was cleaning up my living room, and there was a stack of magazines and books lying in a corner, waiting to be put away. Mr. WantsToBeInOnEverything came loping into the room, spotted the stack, and headed directly for them, whereupon he began methodically sorting through each and every one...a magazine to the left, a paperback to the right, a magazine flung to the rear...on and on, until he reached one book in particular. Now, I know that rabbits can't read, but this did make me wonder, for just a moment, if that is in fact, not true. Because as soon as Yofi saw this book he took one look at it and then began to dig and tear at the cover with all the force of a bunny infuriated, until I dashed over and yanked it away. What was the book called? "The Loved Dog". :wink

Then this morning I got up early and decided to catch a bus to the local Farm Boy to pick up some veggies (my day off, but not from housework). I took a quick look at the bus schedule online and realized that the next one was going to pass by in roughly 6 minutes. Given the fact that it's been colder than a three-dog night (heck, even a _four_-dog night), and the wait time for buses - in rush hour - is at least 20 minutes on this route, I wanted to catch that sucker. I figured, if I tossed on my coat and boots and ran to to the stop (which is normally a 6-7 minute walk), I could make it. So I grabbed debit card, coat, hat, scarf, mitties, grocery bag, and quickly pulled on my boots. And just as I began to tie the laces on my left one, I heard *SNAP!*, and the lace went flying out of my hand. Why? I can give you one guess. The evening previous, I was chasing Yofi out of the corner of the living room every few moments, because he'd become obsessed with rearranging the boot tray (which, incidentally, is not far from where I'd stashed the magazines and books). As soon as he figured I wasn't looking, he'd be trying to take little chunks out of a boot toe; one of my slippers went sailing as he redecorated; and yes, I also caught him tugging on a boot lace. Only I didn't realize that he'd manage to rabbitauge the lace...just enough to have it snap when I went to tighten up my boot. Is it possible that a rabbit can plan such devious jokes? When it comes to Yofi, I have no doubt in my mind.

And now this evening...a little while ago I was sitting and watching television when The Boy came galumphing once again into the room. I only paid half-hearted attention to him, as I was in the midst of getting most of the Jeopardy answers incorrect; but I should have known that almost always, following in Yofi's wake there will be a commotion of some sort.

Now, for anyone who doesn't know what a "Roomba" is, here's a photo (required so you know what The Boy did):






It's an electronic vacuum 'robot', and will clean the floor for you once it's turned on. Mine had been sitting silently on the other side of the sofa, come to rest there when it stopped mid-suctioning a few hours before this. It had politely announced that I was lax in cleaning it's brushes, and was waiting for me to do so. (So yes, I opted to watch Jeopardy instead. ) At any rate, right in the middle of the final Jeopardy question - to which I had no clue what the answer would be - I suddenly heard this "...wwwwhhhhrrrrRRRRRRRRRRRRR" emerging from the floor. Seconds later Yofi re-appeared, but only momentarily, for he was high-tailing it (literally) outta there. Following him was the Roomba, now in full gear and doing sweeps of the carpet as it passed. How Yofi managed to get it running when it was in 'sit-stay' mode, waiting to be cleaned, is beyond me...but I do know this: The Boy had some sort of agenda. I just know it. I've narrowed it down to one of two messages he was trying to send; either he was attempting to cover up all evidence of *something* he was up to, or he was letting me know in his own rabbitine way just what he thought of my housekeeping abilities. 

Either way, he got my attention. :wink


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> How Yofi managed to get it running when it was in 'sit-stay' mode, waiting to be cleaned, is beyond me...but I do know this: The Boy had some sort of agenda. I just know it. I've narrowed it down to one of two messages he was trying to send; either he was attempting to cover up all evidence of *something* he was up to, or he was letting me know in his own rabbitine way just what he thought of my housekeeping abilities.
> 
> Either way, he got my attention. :wink


There is the proof of Yofi's intellect, the Yofster must have rewired it!


----------



## jujub793

You can't take your eye that boy for a minute!! He's like having a toddler lol


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> There is the proof of Yofi's intellect, the Yofster must have rewired it!



Well, I wish he would use that intellect to set up my tv and blu ray player whenever I unhook them to rearrange furniture. I'd try bribing him by promising to play 'Night of the Lepus' once he'd succeeded, but then I fear The Boy would get too many ideas in his head from studying the rabbits in the movie...:shock:


----------



## Bassetluv

jujub793 wrote:


> You can't take your eye that boy for a minute!! He's like having a toddler lol



hehe...Sometimes I think he's even worse. Give a toddler a time out and he just might think about what he did wrong. Give Yofi a time out and I'd fear going to sleep at night for a _very_ long time after that...


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> Speaking of whom, The Boy seems to be back in full form once again. Yesterday I was cleaning up my living room, and there was a stack of magazines and books lying in a corner, waiting to be put away. Mr. WantsToBeInOnEverything came loping into the room, spotted the stack, and headed directly for them, whereupon he began methodically sorting through each and every one...a magazine to the left, a paperback to the right, a magazine flung to the rear...on and on, until he reached one book in particular. Now, I know that rabbits can't read, but this did make me wonder, for just a moment, if that is in fact, not true. Because as soon as Yofi saw this book he took one look at it and then began to dig and tear at the cover with all the force of a bunny infuriated, until I dashed over and yanked it away. What was the book called? "The Loved Dog". :wink




LOL Yofi! Don't hold back - tell Kaya how you REALLY feel!!


----------



## Nela

Great pictures! Hahaha poor Yofi, stuck behind that door. Awww. Lol. Did he give you attitude for taking so long to open up for him? Silly lil guy. I'm glad he's alright. That must have been really scary! I'm sorry about your boy Fritz. Looking forward to more :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

> Did he give you attitude for taking so long to open up for him?



Oh yes...he was attempting to beat up the door at one point because he couldn't open it. Yofi does have a temper when he doesn't get his way.

A few more photos

Mid-hop (I always seem to catch Yofster with his rear end off the ground):












Pointy-head close-ups:
















Anna-doo:
















The Dynamic Duo:
















Stealing my lunchbag:






And...parsley noms:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Di, such great pictures.

They are both just so adorable and they make a GREAT Looking Bunny couple.

I just love Anna she's so pretty and of course the Yofster what can you say about him.

Susan


----------



## Nela

Yay pictures! Love them :biggrin2:Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks guys! LOL...can you believe I showed these pictures to my sister last night, and she said that Yofi looks scary? (She's always had this innate fear of rabbits, I think, and has never actually confessed it...whenever she's at my house she never asks to see the bunnies.) When I asked her why he looks scary she replied that his head is just SO big! :biggrin:


----------



## jujub793

i just looove the yosters pink lips!!!! he is just adorable!!:inlove: and the one where his ear is covering part of anna just like a bunny hug...tooo cute!


----------



## Nela

Lol @ your sister Silly girl. Yofi? Scary? Hehehehehehe


----------



## Wabbitdad12

How can you not love the Yofster!


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> How can you not love the Yofster!



I know! I figure it's probably that *rabbit people* have their brains wired specifically for rabbit love, and it just seems to elude everyone else. 

Nela, my sister has always been a bit nervous around rabbits, I think. She did once own her own bunny; a cute little Dutch girl named Barney (yep, case of mistaken identity when Barney was named). But that was way back in the early 70s, and after we lost Barney my sister just never bothered with rabbits any more, while I went on to own (and occasionally show) many many more. (Guess my rabbit brain was developed even way back then.) However, I will also be the first one to admit that I'm afraid of my sister's Quaker parrot. He can be quite a nasty little bird...at one point I almost wound up with a pierced ear because of him. Nope, she can have her birds; I'll stick to rabbits.

Here's a few pics of Yofi and Anna (took these a week or two ago). I'd purchased side table for my bedroom, and the box went to the Dynamic Duo. It officially became *Yofi's Howse* because he took to it like a duck to water; only recently has Anna decided it's kinda fun to play in as well.


























Anna-doo






Ann-doo lips







These last two pictures are of Yofi's latest owwwwie. (Well, one is...the other was me trying to take a picture of it.) A couple of days ago I was grooming the Yofster and discovered this pretty sizeable lump on his dewlap (yes, dewlap....I know girls have dewlaps, but - just like a man-purse - this is a male dewlap, Manlap, I guess). The Boy had developed an abscess on his chest, and impressive in size too. I became worried about it, but began applying Bag Balm to the area in the hopes it would help out somewhat. At the same time I called the vet and got an appointment for him, and so off we went this morning. Actually when I got up this morning I saw that the abscess had burst, which was excellent; I figure it's because Yofi became obsessive about licking and grooming the abscess once I started putting balm on it. Anyway, he's now on antibiotics, and both bunnies are going for health checkups in two weeks' time, so it should be healed by then (crossing fingers).

I do have to smile, because the vet who saw Yofi this morning was laughing at him about his teeth. She tried to correct herself, even apologizing to the Yofster, saying "I'm sorry, I don't mean to make fun of you" (not that he cared really; his nose was just out of joint because he had been humiliated into riding in a pet carrier). But the reason the vet was laughing was because she'd inspected his teeth using a teeth inspection gadget thingy (YAY! someone finally was able to see all of his grinders!) and when she had it in his mouth she gasped, "Oh my goodness...he has the tiniest teeth in the back...it's like he has baby teeth!". Of course my first thought was, he eats with so much enthusiasm that he's probably worn them all down.  But I must say he was as good as gold for the vet; the only time he put up any fuss was when she was looking at his molars. And even then he just did some little noms on the gadget thingy, but otherwise simply sat still.

Here's a pic of me trying to get a photo of his owwwie (and I'm sure he's saying, "uh...mob...mob...doa't grab bit mai dose like dat...mob? ...Mob!!"






And here's the owwwie, as much as I could capture of it:






Oh, and the funniest thing at the vet's this morning had to be when she first attempted to look at Yofi's teeth. She was stuffing the instrument into his mouth, or trying to, and he was sitting there pretty patiently. But it took several tries before she was successful...why? Well, at one point she let go of Yofi's face and exclaimed, "This is the first time I've ever had a problem looking into a patient's mouth because their lips are so big...his are enormous!!" LOL. Nope, doesn't surprise me in the least. The Yofster's fat ol' lips kept falling down over her fingers, covering the instrument, and just kept getting in the way. I should have warned her that The Boy came equipped with ginormous intake flaps over that gaping maw...

Oh yeah, and I'm at home nursing my own owwwie as well. Had oral surgery done on Thursday (OWIE!) and am now on soft foods until either a) my next trip to the dentist, a week from Monday; or b) whenever the patch thingy that's used to cover the surgery site falls off. So I have a painful mouth, but lots of wonderful pain meds biggrin2 which makes life a whole lot easier. Not the greatest of timing to be handling an abscessed bunny when I'm trying to stave off infections myself, but hey, I guess the two of us can convalesce together.


----------



## TinysMom

Wow - that abscess looks nasty. I'm dreading now when all of Jar Jar's drain. I just took him outside to play and got photos....he has this HUGE dewlap that is filled with about 7 or 8 abscesses - all in the tissue - none in the bone. 

He's been on antibiotics for a while and a couple have opened up and drained (smaller ones) - but not the big ones.

I'm so glad that Jar Jar isn't the only one who had an abscess in his dewlap. (I don't get abscesses removed if they're not attached to bone - we usually find they'll drain ok or go away with antibiotics).

I love both bunnies and I love the box....lucky bunnies.


----------



## Bassetluv

Peg, I just saw your pics of Jar Jar; is his dewlap that large all the time, or are the abscesses 'accentuating' the size? Holy cow, it's huge! This abscess that Yofi has is the first one I've seen on him, though I've read that some rabbits (not sure about rabbit breeds, specifically, but...some rabbits) are prone to them. Yofi also tends to get *pimples* on his chin - though he hasn't had any of them show up for a while now - but whenever one did appear, I'd put Bag Balm on them and they'd quietly disappear on their own. 

Now, I'm gonna sound a bit like the dad in *My Big Fat Greek Wedding*, but I started using Bag Balm on Yofi's abscess as soon as I noticed it (the abscess itself grew huge almost overnight, it seemed); and I didn't really think it would make a lot of difference, but it did. I can't swear and say that the Bag Balm started the healing process, but because I began applying it, Yofi started cleaning the are obsessively, and overnight the abscess drained. It appears to be well on it's way to healing now (knock on woody pet), and I'll continue to apply some Bag Balm for a few more days. The reason I said I sound like the guy in Big Fat Greek Wedding is because (if you've seen the movie) he swore that Windex was great for everything. He sprayed it on his car, the windows, cuts on his hands, etc. And that's how I'm beginning to feel about Bag Balm! LOL Quite some time ago Yofi developed a very bad case of sore hocks...so bad that they looked infected...and I began cleaning them every evening and applying Bag Balm to the sores. I also made a desperate call to the vet's, but couldn't get Yofi in to see him for a few days. But y'know, by the time the appointment came around, Yofi's feet were no longer oozing, they had dried out, and the angry red inflammation had gone down to a much more pleasant pink. I was amazed at the transformation. I also noticed too, that splits in the skin which would develop on my fingers (near the nails...painful, nasty splits) began healing when I put Bag Balm on them. It worked better than any of the creams the doctor had recommended for my hands.

Anyway, I dunno if you'd want to try it on JarJar, but I love the stuff. If I remember I'll post an update photo on Yofi's owwwie in a couple of weeks to see how it's healed.

Oh, and I was reading something you wrote earlier on in your blog; all about clothing and what it meant to you. I can totally relate! While I didn't have a mom around to tell me what to wear, etc., I felt totally humiliated throughout most of my school days, at least until high school. I was forced to wear hand-me-downs that came from the daughter of a woman who was neighbours with my grandmother. Most of the clothing didn't fit me very well, and most of the dresses were what I can only describe as *sponge dresses*. They were this weird thick sponge-like material, they had no shape, and the colours were very odd. Of course I had to wear these while attending junior high, during a time when they'd finally lifted a dress code at the schools, and every other female classmate walked in with hiphugger jeans, tie-dye shirts (very *in* back then), neat scarves and styles, just all-around neat clothing. I, in the meantime, walked in wearing my shapeless, stand-out-like-a-sore-thumb brightly coloured clothing, flat formless sneakers, and...to top it all off...those old 50s-style cats-eye glasses. Talk about embarrassing. No wonder I had no friends. :expressionless


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so glad you looked at his pics.

The majority of that dewlap - is a series of what feels like 9 abscesses. He got into a tussle with the cat and started out with three...I was treating them...one started to drain and I went to "help" it....and it burst inside. BIG MISTAKE. I mean...it had an opening...and I was being so careful.

I can now feel 9 very distinct lumps - some are tiny - others are about the size of a golf ball or bigger.

There are now three openings where they drain sometimes.

Whenever I work on one - I put bag balm on it - I think I'm going to just slather him in bag balm now that I see what it did for Yofi's. We use bag balm here all the time and swear by it.

However - he is also getting antibiotics (shots) and I can tell that some of the abscesses are changing and getting ready to burst.

I'm dying to see what his dewlap looks like when they all drain and its back to "normal".

It is really hard to see him this way - but he acts like it is no big thing. When he has playtime - he binkies and plays and acts normal. I have snuck up on him before when he's in his cage to see if he is hurting - but he acts like he's dealing with a minor annoyance (and when they've drained you can see he's irritated cause he has to refigure how to clean his ears and stuff).

He also eats like a horse....it hasn't affected his appetite at all.


----------



## Bassetluv

One other treatment I've been reading about for stubborn abscesses is UMF Manuka honey. Apparently it is renowned for its ability to clear up abscesses, and has been used on both humans and animals to successfully treat abscesses, as it has natural antibacterial agents. I'd heard of it once before (stumbled across the name while researching something else a while back) but then ran across it again today when I was looking up info on rabbit abscesses. Right now Yofi's abscess is looking good, so I'm going to continue with the Bag Balm (my theory...never switch when something's working ), but I'd be curious to know if anyone here has ever used the UMF Manuka honey to treat their rabbits. According to things I read about it, it seems people swear by it's rapid healing qualities.

I do hope that Jar Jar's abscesses heal quickly! It's definitely a good sign that he still has a healthy appetite...I suspect that with most e-lops, you know they're really sick when they refuse to eat. These guys have the most enormous constitutions! Hopefully Jar Jar's dewlap will shrink down once he heals too (I've heard of some people having their bunnies' dewlaps surgically reduced when they got too big; kinda like a reverse Hollywood *cosmetic enhancement*). At least you know what caused Jar Jar's abscesses, which is good. For Yofi, I have no clue. It just seemed to appear suddenly. He might have caught himself on something, but I didn't notice any sign of a wound. 

Here's to fast-healing dewlaps on our e-lop pals! ray:

***oops...edited to add: I forgot to say that I love the picture of Jar Jar with his rear end way up in the air! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

If you actually get a good look at his dewlap in the photos you can see that the top half is sorta thin and the abscesses are what is causing it to hang so low due to their weight. 

I think his dewlap will shrink up pretty decently once he is over this.

He's had abscesses there before too when he was younger - I suspect he is more susceptible to them (and ear mites).


----------



## Bassetluv

TinysMom wrote:


> If you actually get a good look at his dewlap in the photos you can see that the top half is sorta thin and the abscesses are what is causing it to hang so low due to their weight.



Yes, I can especially see it in the last photo of him. His dewlap looks pendulous, like there are weights weighing down the bottom part. I'm glad it doesn't seem to be bothering him too much, and I'm sure you'll be relieved once the abscesses clear up!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Love the story about Yofi at the vet.

I had a Flemish Giant named Barney that had a couple of big abcesses on his manlap. The individual that gave him to us said she believed they were fatty cyst's. I felt one of them one night and it was hot to the touch. He was licking one and one night it burst. The other we had surgically drained. It was so interesting to watch, the pus has the consistancy of window caulk. I think the only way the other drained was because he was laying on it. That is some thick stuff.

We will have both Yofi and Jar Jar in our prayers.

The next time I go to get a prescription refilled I am grabbing a jar of Bag balm!


----------



## TinysMom

it so cheap and a container will last you for years and years....


----------



## Bassetluv

TinysMom wrote:


> it so cheap and a container will last you for years and years....



Ditto to that! Great stuff, for human and animal boo-boos alike (I think I actually first heard of it here when Randy once mentioned it...said they had huge success using it to treat sore hocks.)



> It was so interesting to watch, the pus has the consistancy of window caulk.



Oh Dave, afraid I just can't muster up enthusiasm over looking at a bunny abscess. It is really weird stuff, I agree...but pus is pus...and it's GROSS. 

Thank you for the prayers! It's very appreciated (though Anna thinks that Yofi's just doing this so he can once again garner all of the attention).


----------



## jujub793

yofi is sneaky that way i'm sure he stayed up all nite and plotted!! poor anna.....


----------



## Nela

Ugh, abscesses make me cringe. I always feel so badly for the buns when I see them. I am glad it's going well. Wishing him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I got up this morning and am not happy with the look of Yof's abscess. It's angry red, which I wouldn't mind, but it again looks a bit swollen in one area. I've heard they can be hard to treat, so am crossing fingers. And Yofi's mad at me too (can't blame him). The danged abscess is so sore, he didn't want to come out of his cardboard *howse* this morning when I entered the room; he stayed crammed all the way against the back wall because he knew I'd be putting stuff on his owwwie again. (Now that it's done though, he's running around all over the place.) Poor guy; I feel so badly for him, and for Peg's Jar Jar. These things aren't fun. 

I'm feeling a bit like Yofi today too. Got up today and my entire mouth and throat hurts, face has swollen up some more, headache. ugh.


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote*


>


What is funny/sad is that I'd almost asked you when you posted this picture if he had an abscess because of that pink spot you see at the top of the dewlap.

I will be praying for you both...poor baby.

Jar Jar is very miffed with me today. I looked at his abscess drainage areas (nothing to drain yet) and then SLATHERED them with Bag Balm....not just lightly putting it on.

He wouldn't kiss me at all afterwards...


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I know Peg...you will be in Jar Jar's bad book for quite some time, at least until he's healed and no longer needs treatment. I'm sure he'll still accept bribes from you (any e-lop worth his weight would NEVER turn down *FUD*!), but be prepared for lots of bunny butt views. Yofi is normally quite patient when I have to treat him for something - even when his feet had open sores and were painful, he'd complain somewhat when I'd apply the treatment, and would run away in a huff, but then he'd be back 5 minutes later for massages. Treating this thing though, I can tell it really hurts him to touch it at all...he flinches and struggles the entire time, and really flails as soon as it is touched ever so lightly. And once done he stays far away from me.

Yeah, that bald patch on Yofi's chest has been there for quite some time. Now whether it was beginning stages of an abscess, I don't know...it's possible. I noticed it quite some time ago, and it was simply a plain bald patch of hair with flat, clear skin; no lumps or bumps that I could feel. It didn't seem to progress into anything, and I *think* it was in a higher area than the abscess - though I could be wrong about that; it's hard to tell because his dewlap seems so fluid when it's moved. However, something could have been going on under the skin there that I couldn't feel and wound up appearing further down, where the abscess appeared. 

Part of Yof's dewlap would often get wet after he'd drink water, and he'd also often sport a wet lip on the right side, which made me wonder if his teeth were okay. That's why I had the vet check his teeth while he was there...I was wondering if all of this was related to a tooth problem. But his teeth checked out fine, at least from what she could see. Yofi's also prone to red bumps that develop on his chin - when I mentioned that to the vet she said, 'Oh yes, I can see where they had formed in the past (he's got a bit of a bald underchin area from it). Makes me wonder too, if he is harbouring something genetic in his body that causes abscesses and outbreaks of 'acne'. This is the first time I've ever had a rabbit with an abscess...but then, the bunnies I raised years ago were Polish, and most likely weren't as prone to them as the e-lop breed.

I hope when Jar Jar's abscesses do drain, they do so cleanly and they heal quickly. This must be tough for you, as you have so many bunnies to take care of! I find when just one of my pets gets sick (and I only have three housepets now) it can drain me. I'm sending prayers to Jar Jar for a safe and fast recovery from his *owwwies*. ray:


----------



## Bassetluv

P.S. I think I'm going to invest in a water bottle and see if that makes any difference, since Yofi does get his dewlap wet from time to time. What do you use for your e-lops, Peg? Are they on water bottles or regular crocks? I just recently (actually about 3 days ago) switched Yofi and Anna's water crocks (plastic ones mounted on the cage - I loved them!) and went with a ceramic bowl for their water, thinking that the plastic in the crocks might be aggravating Yofi; but now am thinking a water bottle - if I can convince them to use one - might also help to keep the dewlap area dry.


----------



## TinysMom

Ellie Mae drinks from the dog water bowl (as do the herd girls)....but Brady Hawkes and Jar Jar have water bottles.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Whena couple of my bunshad abcesses, not to be gross, but I had to squeeze them to help them drain when they were on antibiotics. I didn't want to but that was what I was told my vet.

Have you had to do anything like that with Yofi?

Jenny wants the Yofster to know she thinks he is a very handsome dude.


----------



## TinysMom

Thought I'd share a bit of info about bag balm 'cause my hubby is a trivia nut.

It is made in a one-room "plant" by the family owned Dairy Association Co., Inc. â six employees, two officers and no sales force â operating in a cluster of converted railroad buildings in this small northern Vermont town.
​You can read more here.


----------



## jujub793

One of my bunnies got an abcess on her head and the vet made an incision and left it uncovered and I too had to squeeze the pus out, sometimes several times a day. It was totally gross but I had to do it. She was a trooper about it though so that at least was somewhat helpful. I remember it looking like beige toothpaste though :::yuck:yuck


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> WhenÂ a couple of my bunsÂ had abcesses, not to be gross, but I had to squeeze them to help them drain when they were on antibiotics.Â  I didn't want to but that was what I was told my vet.
> 
> Have you had to do anything like that with Yofi?
> 
> Jenny wants the Yofster to know she thinks he is a very handsome dude.



Yeah, I figured pus removal would be part of the roster, although the vet poked and prodded his abscess and thought that it seemed quite *empty*; she said nothing about draining it, and that's probably why. Whether it still is or not, is another story...I know that pus can accumulate quickly. I have been batheing it with warm soapy water and applying some balm, and last night it looked flatter, but more red. I haven't taken a look at it yet this evening (it's on my last-of-the-list things to do in the evening, as I don't want to be handling Yofi's pussy self and then handling food or other things (even if I do wash well) given the fact that the dentist would probably have a _fit_ if she knew I was treating a bacteria-ridden rabbit just after oral surg.). So we'll see how it is tonight. If the abscess starts to form another lump - which I thought it was doing yesterday - I'll have to give in and do some pus-removal treatments. :vomit: (Yep, even grosser than this emoticon.) I can imagine how painful it would be for The Boy too. 

Tell Jenny that the Yofster's had his eye on her too. Between her and Daisy, it's a wonder he doesn't hop the next bus down to Indiana, complete with a bagful of karrot bribes and a little spinning bow-tie under his chin.


----------



## Bassetluv

TinysMom wrote:


> Thought I'd share a bit of info about bag balm 'cause my hubby is a trivia nut.
> 
> It is made in a one-room "plant" by the family owned Dairy Association Co., Inc. â six employees, two officers and no sales force â operating in a cluster of converted railroad buildings in this small northern Vermont town.
> ​You can read more here.



That's a really cool article! I like the description on how they make it:

Petrolatum is shoveled from 50-gallon drums into a large vat and blended with lanolin from Uruguay, then heated to 95 degrees. A machine quickly squirts the goop into metal cans that are cooled, capped and packaged.

Isn't that neat though? That it's such a small business, and such a wonderful product. LOL...laughed when I read that they don't accept credit cards, and stores who place orders are kept filed on index cards. Who uses index cards any more? Very cool!


----------



## Bassetluv

jujub793 wrote:


> One of my bunnies got an abcess on her head and the vet made an incision and left it uncovered and I too had to squeeze the pus out, sometimes several times a day. It was totally gross but I had to do it. She was a trooper about it though so that at least was somewhat helpful. I remember it looking like beige toothpaste though :::yuck:yuck



Okay, that calls for a double posting of this emotie:

:vomit: !!

I read that rabbits' pus is thick like paste because they lack an enzyme that dogs and cats have which makes pus that forms in the body become more liquid-y. You have to wonder why they would lack that enzyme. :?


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, and I forgot to mention that last evening I noticed a *pimple* forming once again on Yofi's chin - he hasn't had one of those in quite some time now. It really does make me suspicious that his body is harbouring something which causes flare-ups of this...whatever it is...and the abscess he presently has is related to it all.


----------



## Bassetluv

Update pictures of Yofi's owwwie:

oops






double-oops














































Some scratchin' pics (gettin' the dirty hooman germs offa hisself)





















Oh yeah, and Miss Anna too
















Now, what I didn't take a picture of was the sweet little thing that Yofi gave to me. When I came home tonight I immediately wanted to check the abscess and see how it was doing, so went in the bunnies' room and scooped Yofi up from the floor. As I was walking him into the living room I did notice his face, which had an expression of "Oh noes you DON'T!!!! I DON'T WANTCHA to touch my owwie! I DON'T WANNA I DON'T WANNA I DON'T WANNA!!!!" And then he did it. The little rotter bit me, almost right in the armpit! I immediately let out my own yell of protest (OWWW!!!) and you know, I believe he knew what he'd done wrong. Because when I put him on his back to look at his manlap, not a peep came from him. Not a grunt, not a flail, not one bit of resistance. He just lay there, still as a furry long-eared bump on a log, and I was able to take all of those photos without any problem.

Now for the abscess: You know, I think it's actually looking very good (crossing all fingers and toes as I type this, lest a jinx be borne). What I'd thought was a growing 'nuther part of the abscess now *appears* to be simply folds of skin. When The Boy is standing and running around, his manlap hangs down and creates the look of an angry splotch of pusbag going along for the ride. Where the entire site was once very red, now it seems to be a much smaller patch. At least that's what I'm thinking, anyway. We'll see how it goes over the next week or so; I'll continue batheing it twice a day with warm soapy water, and will continue with the Bag Balm application once a day. So far though, it's hopeful. 

Yofi's manners though, now leave a bit to be desired...I might have to resort to protective pitwear after this. :rollseyes

***LOL! Edited to add: I didn't notice just what an _angry_ look he had on his face until after I posted these photos! :biggrin:


----------



## jujub793

His booboo is looking much better! Nice healthy looking pink not red and angry!! I can relate to painful pit bites too! Walter hates to be held and always seem to catch me there when I try holding him, he turns his head like the exorcist lol:X he surely doesn't look any worse for wear, cute as ever, and the charming miss Anna, cute as a bug!


----------



## Bassetluv

> he turns his head like the exorcist



hahaha! That one line made me burst out laughing! :laugh:

Yeah, I hope I'm right about Yof's abscess. It doesn't feel like there's much of anything under the skin, so I'm holding my breath for now. 

(Oh, and I love the name Walter for a bunny!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Tell Jenny that the Yofster's had his eye on her too. Between her and Daisy, it's a wonder he doesn't hop the next bus down to Indiana, complete with a bagful of karrot bribes and a little spinning bow-tie under his chin.



:laugh:

Di you never fail to put a smile on my face!


----------



## Nela

Did you show your sister that picture? LOL

Loved the pictures. I hope his booboo goes away soon. :expressionless


----------



## jujub793

lol that picture of the yofster looks like he is saying "are you kidding me?"


----------



## Bassetluv

To me he looks *ebil* in that pic!


----------



## Bassetluv

I took some updated pics of Yof's owwwie a couple of minutes ago...here's the latest:
















The skin is completely flat as a pancake, a nice pink shade, and that angry red spot is scaled over (much better than the deep gash-like look it had several days ago). I'm no longer treating the area, as it looks pretty much healed, but am keeping an eye on things. And he and Anna are off to the vet tomorrow to get a well-bunny checkup, so all should be good.

Oh, and here's a pic of Yofi expressing how he feels about (a) having an owwwie in the first place; and (b) being flipped onto his back and stripped of all dignity whilst being treated for the darned thing:









On another note....

I have to ask: Has anyone ever seen a turtle when it's flipped onto it's back? Those hard-shelled reptilian beasties are completely helpless, legs paddling quietly in slow motion as they try to turn their world rightside up again, only to give up and just lie there in defeat. And utter humiliation.

Well, I had my very own turtle on display a little while ago. I had decided to groom the bunnies (after all. one must look their bestest for the neat bunnay docs), and normally when I groom them, they lie in my lap (protesting up a storm at first) while I painstakingly remove all loose hair. (btw, I've learned one thing about Murphy's Law of Rabbits: The more you groom their coats, the more fur is grown - at thrice the speed - to replace all hair that has been brushed away. And Murphy's Law of Rabbits, subsection II (Dirty Hairies) states: All hair that is thus swept away from said bunny's body MUST find a substitute human host upon which to land, and cling tenaciously for the rest of the evening.)

Anyway, this evening I decided to try something different. Instead of placing Anna on my lap to perform her belly-brushing, I instead placed her on her back in the rabbits' cage, nestled on the nice thick (albeit somewhat soiled) vet bedding. After a tiny grunt and a wriggle of protest, to my surprise Anna took it quite well. She laid there like a trooper, submitting to the brush strokes that befell her most tenderest Anna parts...her underpinnings. I was actually quite amazed at how easy it was to groom her this way, and it didn't take long at all. When I finally finished and put the brush away I said, "Okay Anna, you can get up"; expecting an explosion of bunnitude and angry grunts. I even stepped away quickly lest I get accidentally caught in the sudden lapin crossfire. But it was not to be.

"Anna, get up", I repeated. Yet Anna lay there, apparently too stunned to move.

"Anna", I said, "C'mon Anna...you're free to go".

Nothing. Not a nose twitch. Or even a toe curl.

I tried once more. "Hey, Anna!" I called, "Come on...get up!"

Nope. She lay there, as quiet as mouse (though considerably larger). 

So I stared at her for a moment, just watching and waiting. And then it struck me. She looked all the world like an overturned turtle, broad expanse of a back too huge to maneuver out of an awkward position. My Anna was now a turtlebunny, quelled into submission, trapped by the massive ripples and rollings of her overabundance, her underpinnings now having become overpinnings. Oh, she could get up of her own volition, I'm sure; it's just that I think she was so humiliated about the human who was openly laughing at her unlady-like predicament that she made a decision to stay exactly where she was. And so she did.

Now, I could have taken pity on the poor girl and prompted her into an upright position with a gentle nudge, but did I do that? Of course not. Instead I went and grabbed my camera, just so I could share her humiliation for all of the electronic bunny world to see....











Of course she could always run off and complain to Yofi (who, as you can see, was also witness to this HumptyBunny moment), but Anna knows better than to say anything. After all, I do have an account on YouTube. :biggrin2:


----------



## jujub793

Ahahahaha poor Anna!!! And to have Yofi witness her humiliation to boot!! You may be apt to get the backside of miss Anna for a bit for that one. And speaking of his highness, his booboo looks great!!! All nice pink healthy skin, good job!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks! I'm very pleased with the look of Yofi's manlap now. To be honest, I thought at first it would be a battle royale over getting the abscess cleared up. And while I administered salve (and soothing to a certain hurt dignity), Yofi's the one who takes credit for this healing, I think. He appears to be a Master Boo-boo Healer. 

Yep, poor ol' Miss Anna. I give her credit too; she never got the least bit upset with me after she finally decided to un-overeasy herself. She was back to looking for nose scritches moments later...unlike a certain Mr. NoseOutOfJoint whenever _his_ dignity is on the line.

*Oh, and not sure if it's just me, but some of the pics aren't showing up. I think it's a Photobucket issue, because when I uploaded them last night to the photo site some were showing up and others weren't...and then sometimes some that weren't showing up did, when I'd refresh. Yet when I loaded them here they looked fine. lol...I'll never completely understand technology, at least beyond "Open", "Close", and "Save".


----------



## jujub793

I luv the way Anna holds her ears out to the side it's so adorable, Wally does the same thing. Like a helicopter ready for take off ( or maybe some rabbit hijinx):whistling


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Anna looks so cute, all relaxed waiting for her prince to show up and awaken her from her slumber.


----------



## Bassetluv

What I find so funny about rabbits is that they often seem to contradict themselves. You try to turn them over to see what's going on underneath, or to clip their nails, or for whatever other reason there may be, but you are usually met with a VERY demonstrative leg flailing, tooth gnashing, *WHY-I-OUGHTA!!* bunny outrage. In fact, often it can be a case of taking one's life into one's hands, attempting such a bold maneuver. Yet once done, and you release them from their confines (otherwise known to rabbits as the *Hoomanus Horribilus* death grip), what do they do? They just lie there. Kinda like, "Oh. Okay. Well, I guess that wasn't _too_ bad." Then after a few moments of taking in the view from their tumbledumb view of the world, they just sit up, blink, and casually hop away.

You, on the other hand, are hastily rushing for the antiseptics, creams, and bandages in your attempt to patch up the new holes, rips, and permanently etched tattoos which now grace your throbbing arms, legs, and whatever other body parts you so foolishly left exposed...


----------



## Bassetluv

jujub, when I first got Anna her ears were set to permanently erect. However, having lived with two bunnies whose ears contradicted her own, I guess she decided that hers were somehow defective, and so she began to follow suit. Now most of the time her ears are either set in the fully flopped position, or they are compromised to the *helicopter set to take off* bearing.


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL Dave...if Anna is waiting for her prince to appear and wake her up, then she might be waiting a long time. Yofi's the closest thing she'll get to a rabbit prince in this household, and while he just might go over and check her out for a moment (which he did while she was still on snooze control in the pic), were there any hint of FUD in the air, he would be the first one to stampede right over her supine-set body to get to it. Since right now he's her only option, I suppose he would be her prince to come wake her up...but his crown seems a bit tarnished. And teetering a fair bit off-center.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I just wanna rub that fluffy Anna bunny tummy!


----------



## jujub793

Anna is so sweet she wants to be like everybunny else


----------



## Bassetluv

> I just wanna rub that fluffy Anna bunny tummy!



...and well...there's just _so much_ of it to rub...!  (Poor Anna; she takes so much teasing from me about her unsvelteness.)



> Anna is so sweet she wants to be like everybunny else



LOL...That's true! And I do have to say something about Anna. She has one of the sweetest bunny personalities I've ever met. Oh, she hates being handled, HATES having a pedicure performed, but she has settled down so much since she came to live here, 5 years ago(!). When I would first attempt to trim her nails, her hind legs would kick out so suddenly, and furiously, AND with so much force that I was afraid she'd break a leg. Now she lies there patiently; perhaps giving a little twitch for the first couple of nail trims, and that's it. She's very patient and very loving. However, I was a bit concerned when I took her to the vet's yesterday with Yofi, as she hasn't been handled by anyone but me ever since I got her. Yet she sat there, absolutely good as gold, when the vet examined her body, even settling down and holding perfectly still when he put the oral tooth examiner thingy in her mouth, not flinching at all. Even when he poked around at her belly (her mostest sensitive place to touch), she remained calm, just pushing herself into me whilst I held her. Oh, and the result of her exam was that she is in *perfect shape* (vet didn't even think she was overweight at all, just heavy with folds of skin). The only thing he noticed was that her back molars are just a bit long, but aren't uneven, and aren't at a point where he would recommend filing them.

Yofi too, hopped away with a clean bill of health. The vet was very pleased at the now non-abscess, and he said that while Yofi's a *big boy with a HUGE head* (something that seems to overwhelm everyone he comes into contact with) he too is in great shape. Yof was diagnosed with arthritis in his front lower leg joints some time ago, but he has shown no sign of it bothering him...in fact, I don't notice the swelling any more that had originally indicated something was wrong (though it didn't feel like swelling...it felt like a huge bony growth on his *wrist*). And (LOL'ing at Yofi once again), whilst the vet had no problem examining Anna's teeth, he had to ask the vet tech for assistance with The Yofster. Now I'm not kidding about this...he had to direct her to hold his lips up and out of the way, as they were so big they kept flapping down onto the oral instrument. Yofi's intake flaps certainly are impressive body parts!

Oh, I took a few more pics today...thought I'd share:

First, The Dog, in a rather unlady-like pose (definitely not unusual for her...as my sister says, "Di, you have a _gross_ dog!"






On the sofa











JailBuns (or so they would have you think)











A typical English lop picture...*Up Yofiscope!*






Miss Anna











Yofi, curious about the bunnay carriers (even though he'd just been in one of them the day before)





















I have some more photos as well, but haven't downloaded them from my camera yet. When I do, I'll show you what I discovered...all this time I'd thought Yofi had taken care of that ol' abscess on his own...:wink


----------



## jujub793

miss Willow has that same pink carrier


----------



## jujub793

that picture with both of them huddled is definately cuteness overload! :inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

I love pics of them huddled together too.  They have a very strong bond, the two of them taking turns grooming one another, or Anna following Yofi out to the living room whenever he decides to venture out (something she would _never_ have done on her own, pre-Yofi years). While Anna initially did not like Yofi's presence when he was introduced to the household - charging at him and attempting to deliver hard Anna-nips to his bum - it only took about 3-4 days altogether before they were bonded. She never did really bond with Raph that way, either ignoring him or just sort of accepting his presence (Raph, on the other hand, _adored_ Anna). Bonded bunnies really are so wonderful to see.

Oh, you have one of those pink carriers too? I love this one...got it from PetSmart a year or two ago. I do wish it was just a wee bit bigger, as it was always just a pinch too small for my cat, and Yofi too. I can cram Yofi into it in an emergency, but he has absolutely no room in it at all...and I'm certain he would manage to fight his way out of it in moments. Anna though, fits into it nicely. And it's a great thing to have when one doesn't have a vehicle, because I find having to tote the larger, hard plastic carrier too difficult if I have to go any distance. So for smaller bunnies (and other pets), the pink carrier is great. (Afraid I'm not quite brave enough to purchase one of those pet strollers, for fear of being branded *the crazy animal lady* in my neighborhood.) :big wink:


----------



## Bassetluv

Moar pics 

(P.S. 'scuse the messiness of the cage/room; pics were taken before rabbit room cleanup detail began)

Grooming














































How's that for a droopy eye? Holy cow





















I wish this one had been in focus...if you look closely you can see his little pink tongue sticking out






Doesn't Anna look so content here?






These two of Anna grooming Yofi I found interesting; as soon as he was done cleaning her, she went straight for his manlap to clean his owwwie and concentrated on that spot alone. My brother had been wondering how Yofi had managed to groom the area so well, and I said he had a long tongue. While that may be true, apparently Nurse Anna was the real healer.











This is what usually happens when I'm trying to get rabbit shots...both Anna and Yofi are famous for rushing up to the camera as soon as I get in a position to take a photo of them
















Anna playing with a grass ball I bought for them a little while ago. I'm surprised; these two don't usually bother with toys and such, but they do like this one (probably because it's edible)






And here...I decided to play *hide and seek* with Yofi. I'd call him and then run to the other side of Yofi's Howse (big cardboard box), while he tried to catch up with me. Every time I called "Yofi!" he'd pop his little head up to try and find me. He tired of the game after a while, but for a few moments was chasing me around

Yofi, counting to ten ()


























"Hey, what's _HE_ doin' up dere?"






Bunny statuees
















The end


----------



## SOOOSKA

OH Di, I just love your stories. You write so well.

Now I think if this talk about Anna's size keeps up she will have to make a trip down the 401 to Ajax, ON to live with her friends. "Anna my dear you have a Beautiful Figure" & A Beautiful Face" this from Buttercup.

Great pictures, as always.

I have one of those *PINK* strollers, I don't know if I want to take Daisy Mae out in it now that I live in an apartment. The Supers know I have bunnies but I don't really want to broadcast to everyone else.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Susan! Yep, Anna takes a lot of ribbing about her weight; however (speaking of ribbing) the vet concluded that Anna's size definitely is still within acceptable norms since he could easily feel her ribs.  But I will never allow Anna to see pics of your bunnies because she would absolutely want to defect and go live there, I'm sure! (I am totally in love with Daisy Mae. LOL..and Winston. Buttercup too, reminds me so much of the little Polish rabbits I used to have eons ago, such a sweetheart. :love

I don't blame you about hesitating taking your bunnies out; I guess my hesitation in letting people in the area here see them stems from waaaay back, years ago, when I was still living at home. I had rabbits in my dad's backyard and for quite a long time no one ever knew. However, the property backed onto a schoolyard, and after my dad decided to cut down a thick hedge that bordered the property, school kids could see the cages. After that I had nothing but trouble, ranging from children entering the yard to see the bunnies (which didn't bother me, so long as they asked...however most didn't), to kids teasing them with sticks, opening cages, two rabbits getting stolen (one whose fate I learned about fate shortly after...still breaks my heart today), to dog attacks, etc. Even today I am hesitant, even though these guys are indoors; I'm always afraid that if someone knows they're here, they might try to get to them when I'm not. Probably a groundless fear, but in the back of my mind nonetheless.

A year or two ago I was at one of the local parks and saw a lady with a pet stroller; this one was completely opened up and had a platform seat...looked like it had a removeable cover that had been removed. She had her cat - a very regal-looking Siamese - on a leash, and he sat on that stroller, just as proud as punch, while she pushed him down the pathway. Not sure I'd be so brave as to do that, but personally I was impressed with both the lady and her cat.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I agree Di, your stories about the dynamic duo are priceless. Per the norm, great pictures too.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well Di you did your best. Maybe some of what you said will sink in and she will take care of the bunny.


----------



## Nela

*Hugs*

That always bites... I really hope the bunny will be well taken care of. :expressionless


----------



## jujub793

All you can do is give the info needed to make the right decision and choices and hope for the best.


----------



## Bassetluv

Well...I was going to delete my rant post the same day I'd written it, but by then it was too late (apparently there's a time frame allowed for post deletions; who knew? ). Just felt guilty about rambling on like that about family members, esp. since I love my family...we just don't always see eye-to-eye about things. It can be frustrating to be one of the only ones (not *the* only one, my brother is empathetic toward animals...surprisingly, because in his youth he definitely wasn't...again, who knew?) in my family tree who views a pet as more than just a pet sometimes. So my concern for the bunnyis definitely still there; hopefully I'll be able to find out how he's doing from time to time. He's a cute little guy, kind of a honey-blonde color - at least from what I recall - with BIG brown eyes. Seems almost like a rex without a rex coat. I did notice that he needed a nail trim, so I'll offer my services at some point and maybe will get to check on him. Thanks to y'all for understanding...and that's probably why I came here to vent about it; knowing that thepeople heredo love their pets as family members, and not just as add-ons. 

On another note, Sir Yofi is inthe dog-house with me (or, I suppose, the *Yofi-howse*). The little rotter has developed this veryunpleasant habit recently. Whenever I get home from work and go to feed him and Anna, it seems he just can't hold his pants on for two seconds whilst I get the pellets out of their container. He dances around my legs, shoving and pushing...and, if I'm notfast enough for his liking, what follows is a rather healthy chomp on my pants...sometimes with a bit of Di caught up in there too. I swear, his appetite is growing by the minute! Not a bad thing from a health standpoint (I always love to see a bunny enjoying his or her meals), but when one comes between a Yofi and his FUD, it seems that body armor - at least from the shins down - is now becoming mandatory. :X


----------



## jujub793

i thought of you today... my nephew nad his wife a big animal fans and have two dogs a cat and a rabbit. He vounteers at our local humane society and has always been around animals and had animals as pets. the problem is with jasper, the rabbit. they got this rabbit from his wife's aunt who breeds rabbits (different story....) for their 9 year old daughter. well all was great in the beginning, until jasper was squashed by a metal folding chair that fell on him while being used as a gate to keep the dogs (a rottweiler and a chocolate lab) away from him. Then they put his cage in the room where the furnace is because he began pooping and peeing all over the place and the dogs were eating it and it was making nikki (his wife) mad because jasper would poop his little bunny heart out behind the couch all the time. i told them to go and get him fixed and it would really help alot. nope can't do that, no money for that.... so they just shut him away in this room and feed and water him when they feel like it or remember. He never gets hay or treats and they buy him that terrible food with the colored "things" in it, which i told them was bad. He rarely gets any attention unless i go over there and hold him and give him love. His nails have Never been cut except by me when i get a chance to get over there and do it and by which time his nails are like two inches long!!! Now they keep pestering me to take him because they don't want him anymore. I have told them repeatedly that i already have two rabbits and that is all i can care for at this time responsibly, (my rabbits are both fixed etc). I told them i may consider it if they had him fixed.. anyway.....today my nephew called and told me he had let Jasper go (outside). He said he hoped he'd find a nice bush to live under. I was absolutely incessed and just livid! i couldn't believe that he would be so cruel and heartless to an animal. Needless to say that i told him if that was true to not bother calling me again and i had nothing 
to say to him or his wife whom i might, add i am pretty close with. Part of me didn't want to believe he would do that but part of me thinks that if he thought for a second he could get away with it he would. I am just terrified he is going to drop that bunny off someplace because they can't pressure me into taking him. I have suggested maybe they could call the local childrens zoo and donate him or to even give him back to his wife's aunt. I just don't know whatto do. That poor rabbit has a very depressing life and i feel i should do something about it but i really can't take the added responsibility for more animals in my household. But what i am trying to get at in a very long round about way is that i feel your pain with the family and pets and how everyone is different in that way.. its just too infuriating isn't it?

on a lighter note, sounds like yofsters table manners are leaving much to be desired eh? hehe


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh no...I hope your nephew wasn't serious when he said he'd released Jasper. I'm still constantly amazed by people who believe that a domesticated rabbit would be able to survive on its own.  Hopefully he will find a better home for him. Unfortunately too, a great many pets wind up living most of their time in cages that are too small, tucked away from life in a bedroom or back room with no interaction. One of the things that the vet said to me as he was examining Yofi and Anna during their checkup was, "You can really tell that these two are handled a LOT". Well, part of it I think is just their personalities...the two of them are pretty laid-back for the most part; but at the same time, you can tell when a rabbit isn't used to being picked up or touched very often. And - with Yofi, anyway - that wouldn't be possible in this house. He INSISTS on massages and ear rubs and *ATENSHUN*. Anna, in the meantime, insists on her nose scritches. I just can't get away from it. 

ray: for Jasper, for Bailey, and for all other bunnies - and all other species of pets - who deserve a life filled with love. :hearts:

(And *Yofi* and *table manners* in the same sentence? hehe...those two together just don't work)


----------



## Bassetluv

A few more photos:

I recently purchased a dog cushion for The Dog. (Actually, I purchased it for The Dog II, but that's a whole 'nuther story, soon to come...if things work out.) Anyway, The Dog took to the new cushion in no time at all.







Okay, so she's a bit lopsided...she's still comfy. 

Then I decided to show the cushion to Yofi, just to see if he too would snuggle into it. Unfortunately, pictures did not manage to fully capture his reaction...but he did have fun on the thing.


























See, what you can't really tell is that he loved the texture of the cushion...he got on it, and after a good dig or two (and a chomp on the fabric itself to see if it was edible (apparently so), he began sliiiiiiding all over it. Both front legs would go at once, gliding over the surface, dowwwwwn the side of the cushion, back to the top, dowwwwn to the other side of the cushion, back to the top....on and on he went. The Boy really seemed to like this game. But I did have to remove him after he once again went back to taste-testing; I think he thought it was some sort of giant strawberry or something.

And remember *Yofi's Howse*? That's the big cardboard box I gave to him and Anna after I'd purchased an end table. Well, this is the original entrance I carved into the side for them:











Apparently just having one doorway wasn't enough for the Yofster. Putting his engineering abilities to good use (that's the ol' *engineering*-lop coming out in him) he decided to create a side door, or an *eskape frum the hooman wen she wants sumthing* portal:


























Note the neat little *shelf* he left at the bottom of it; perfect for resting those huge hearing flaps of his on so he can groom them (d'oh...why didn't I think of that?). Yep, I definitely have to give The Boy credit...his engineering skills are infinitely better than mine.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Cute pictures Di. Did Yofi pee pee on the cushion? Mine for some reason like to pee pee on cushions. It drives me nuts.

I like Yofi's "Ear Rests":biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Hi Susan! No, actually Yofi's pretty good about that; he doesn't pee on Kaya's cushion at all. When I first got him however, he thought that the sofa was meant for peeing upon. I was not impressed.

Yofi may not pee on cushions, but he's the biggest slob of a rabbit I've ever seen. As soon as I clean up the bunny room he's just moments behind me, tearing it all apart again. Hay everywhere, poops everywhere...it's not Yofi's room unless it's *decorated*.

A few pictures of the newest family member. *Izzy* (tentative name) just arrived today. He hasn't had a vet check yet, and he came from a farm in the country (farmers aren't known for coddling dogs or keeping them pristine) so I'm hoping he gets a clean bill of health at the vets next week. In the meantime it's been a challenge already to keep him and Kaya apart (she goes into walk away mode, while he tries desperately to sneak into her room to see her). 

Anyway, this is Izzy the border collie (a.k.a., The Dog II)


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Di, that is one Adorable Puppy.

Will you keep him separated from the bunnies

Poor Anna having to live with a piggy bunny. I guess I`m pretty lucky mine tend to be neat. Winston is the worse but he`s so darn cute it`s hard to get mad at him and even if I do he doesn`t understand that he`s not suppose to PeePee & Poo Poo outside of the litterbox.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

LOL, every time I see photos of your bunnies I'm envious, partly because their surroundings are so neat and tidy (I'm definitely a not-so-neat-n-tidy person...guess that's where Yofi gets it), but they are always so clean-looking too. I'm mean, sparkly-white clean! My bunnies aspire to be moderately clean-ish. 

Thanks Susan, I think he's a cute puppy too.  He's a big fraidy-cat too, at least right now. My sister and niece dropped by to see him...he'd been storming around the house, following me, tugging and chewing on things, etc., but as soon as they walked in he sat down, lowered his head and looked worried. He also doesn't want to leave the house, seems the great outdoors frightens him. I'm not worried about that though...my biggest concern is that he's healthy, especially with Kaya here too...she's getting on in years, and I'd like to keep her healthy and happy for as long as possible. Keeping the two of them separated is a big challenge because my house is so small...not sure successful that will be. And Yofi definitely can't meet him while he's so small; Yof would probably hurt him. He used to ram head-first into my cat whenever he saw him. Yofi's a big ol' bully-bun.

If nothing else, this puppy surely does piddle a LOT! Now it's a goal to teach him that the piddling part should be done outside, not in....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Oh how cute! I love this picture. Tell you what, I will trade you a big lovable slightly smarter then a rock pointer for Izzy.

I am sure Kaya (sp?) appreciated the Yofi seal of approval of her cushion. 

Love the ear resting of Yofi, such a ham.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Tell you what, I will trade you a big lovable slightly smarter then a rock pointer for Izzy.



Oh, I'll have to pass on that offer...I had one of those (only in a small size, not big) many years ago. Most loveable dog in the world, but slightly bereft of thinking muscle. The best way I could describe would be if you ever saw *Santa's Little Helper* on The Simpsons. Not only was that dog drawn like Misty, but he had her mannerisms too...right down to standing there with a big dumb grin on her face whilst a tossed ball bounced right between her eyes and onto the ground. Seriously, she would still be standing there wearing that big dumb grin long after the ball was resting in the grass.

It seems Izzy has stirred up a bit of a kafufflery within Yofi's manor. Izzy is terrified of The Boy, but at the same time is curious. So yesterday when I opened the door to the bunnies' room, Izzy sat behind me, peeking his head around to get a look at this garantuan monster who is obviously straight out of *Night of the Lepus*. Yofi hopped past, not even noticing the quaking little collie at my feet, and went off to explore the rest of the house.
A few moments later though, just as Yofi was emerging from my bedroom, Izzy had decided to go trotting in there, unaware of the demon that lurked within. The two of them saw one another at the same time and both froze solid in their tracks. For a couple of minutes I was curious, wondering just what would happen (cue Gunfight at the OK Corral standoff music), when suddenly The Yofster charged, full blast, at his target. However, Yofi's charge wasn't so much directed at Izzy as it was of getting _past_ Izzy, who was standing right in the path of the bunny room door. Izzy panicked, his little legs paddling furiously on the hardwood floor, and Yofi, who had his ears sailing out behind him in true Yofi tour-de-force, veered off to the right to avoid the insane little puppy. Unfortunately, when one should have zigged and the other should have zagged, someone got it wrong; the two of them zigged directly into one another...KABAM! And then it was a free-for-all of puppy paws, rabbit feetz, ears and fur as they each scrabbled madly to get away. Ironically, when they did hit, the collision knocked both of them in the direction that each wanted to go, so once feet again managed to grasp floorboards, they went tearing away in opposite directions. Yofi wound up sitting in his Howse and sulking for the next hour; Izzy I managed to find tucked away in the farthest corner of his bed in his puppy crate, trying desperately to melt into the blankets.

It's gonna be a challenge to get these two to be friends, I think. :rollseyes


----------



## Nela

ROFL 

:laugh:

I could TOTALLY picture that. Awwww I so envy you for having a lovely puppy. Izzy is adorable! Congrats on your new baby :wink


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Nela! Everyone has warned me about the prospect of taking on a border collie (i.e., 'Are you INSANE?!') and yes, I probably am. Izzy is still a quaking little bundle of nerves with regard to some things, especially in the Big Outdoors, but he is getting well-versed in learning to rearrange my shoes, his toys, Kaya's toys, his dog bed, Kaya's dog bed (which isn't small - at least with respect to Izzy's size - but it still manages to travel to the other side of the room all by itself), and just about anything that isn't bolted down. It will be interesting to see just how he takes to the bunnies as he grows, and how they take to him...well, no guessing with Yofi...any newcomer on his turf is fair game for head butts and cavalry assaults. Anna though, might make friends with Izzy at some point. *Might*.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Di, you make me laugh the way you write your stories.

Aren't Border Collies like hunting dogs? How big do they get? What does Anna think of Izzy. He's so cute.

Susan


----------



## jujub793

hahahahaha love the meeting between yofi and izzy! i COULD picture that so clearly :rofl: definately would have been a kodak moment!  i can't beleive you have been able to keep yofi'd 'howse" so long, my bunny's chew theirs up so quickly i have to replace them every couple of weeks.

and your new furbaby is adorable!


----------



## Bassetluv

> Aren't Border Collies like hunting dogs? How big do they get? What does Anna think of Izzy. He's so cute.



Border collies are actually in the working dog class (sans a paycheck, unfortunately) and they're most often used to herd sheep; sometimes they're used for cattle, and some are even used for *goose patrols* in order to scare off flocks of geese intent on nesting in public parks. Izzy though...I'm not so sure. For the first two days after I got him, both of his stuffed animals (an imitation *Lambchop* the sheep, and a gnarly goat) scared the stuffings out of _him_. He'd be chewing away on them, or toting one of them from one room to another, when the squeaker would suddenly, well, squeak. Izzy would drop the stuffed animal like a hot potato and go running. What would he ever do if he actually met a real, live sheep??? I suspect that if he were wearing little doggie panties, they'd need changing. :biggrin:

Oh, and Anna doesn't care one bit for Izzy either. I put her in the living room with him in the hope that she would approach him and calm some of his fears, but instead she gave him one glaring, dirty-faced bunny look and WHUMPED as hard as she could, and then ran. And so did Izzy...in the opposite direction.

Izzy should grow to be about the same size as Kaya, or a wee bit smaller. Kaya is around 50 lbs., and she's an Australian Cattle dog mix (also a working dog without a paycheck...Aussies are used to herd cattle). LOL...a couple of summers ago I took Kaya out to PetSmart for a walk, and across the street from the store is a saddlery shop. I'm not sure why, but they sometimes keep farm animals in a small paddock that's fenced off with 6- or 7ft high chain link fence. On that particular day I noticed there were a couple of cows over there, so took Kaya over to see her reaction. Well, she didn't really care about the cows at all...but there were also some goats grazing with the cows, and they did get her attention. One of the goats - a big billy goat sporting huge horns - wandered over to us, and Kaya began getting nervous...not scared, but excited, eyes big, ears alert, wondering what the heck this thing was. So the goat came right over to Kaya, who now had her nose shoved firmly into one of the holes in the fence links, and I thought he'd just come over, they'd touch noses, and he'd walk away. But nope...that ol' goat stopped in his tracks, backed up, and before it dawned on me what he was doing, his head lowered and he lunged forward, ramming Kaya's nose so hard I thought she was going to wind up with a permanent pug nose. And what did Kaya do? Well, she certainly wasn't scared...she was MAD!!!! I had a firm grip on her leash as she started scrambling, desperately trying to (literally) scale the fence to get at the horrid beastie who'd ramrodded her in the face. If she coulda made fists at that moment I'm sure she would've, threatening to punch out that vile lowlife's proverbial lights. She made it about three feet off the ground, clinging to the fence links tenaciously - and probably muttering every canine curse word in the book - before I managed to pry her off of it. (And if goats can laugh, I'm certain that one was.)


----------



## Bassetluv

> i can't beleive you have been able to keep yofi'd 'howse" so long, my bunny's chew theirs up so quickly i have to replace them every couple of weeks.



Yeah, I'm kind of surprised it's lasted this long too. Mind you, there is now an exit door where there used to be wall, and every day it seems to get just a wee bit bigger, so its days are probably numbered. But it started out as a pretty thick cardboard (much moreso than a cardboard rabbit house I'd bought for them once some time ago) so maybe that's why. 

And thanks for the Izzy compliment! He certainly is cute, but oh, is so super-sensitive! You cannot raise your voice to him in the least, otherwise he hangs his head and hides...and I'm not referring to shouting, just a stern *No* causes him to melt. I've never had a puppy this young before, so I don't know if this is a puppy stage or if he will always be this way. But he's teaching me a lot about quiet patience.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove: Izzy is so cute!! 

Don't worry...if you keep gently exposing him to new experiences, he will gradually gain confidence. (Unless Somebunny permanently traumatizes him with a Yofi-head butt, LOL.) 

Our scaredy-dog Charlie piddled every time he got startled, until he was about 3 years old...but I think MOST other dogs would be over that stage much sooner. (Poor Charlie had separation anxiety issues because he was shuffled to 3 different houses, then the pound, before he was 5 months old. It took him an unusually long amount of time to become a "mature" dog  )

And I will repeat what has been said: I love the Yofi earflap-resting shelf. He is such a character!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Oh how cute! I love this picture. Tell you what, I will trade you a big lovable slightly smarter then a rock pointer for Izzy.
> 
> I am sure Kaya (sp?) appreciated the Yofi seal of approval of her cushion.
> 
> Love the ear resting of Yofi, such a ham.



I think you jinxed our family!!! I mean - you got me into loving and wanting E-lops which I now have.

And now....this?

Early Monday morning (around midnight really - almost 1 am) - Robin heard a noise outside for a few minutes. After 10 or 15 minutes she went outside to see what it was.....and found a puppy in the gutter across the street from us (hungry and flea-infested).

She brought him in - asked us to please not kill her (we figured out why when we crated him later that night).....and well....after seeing him snuggle with the flemish giants the last couple of days - Art has said he needs to stay here. 

His name is Oreo - tell me if he isn't "almost" a twin to your Izzy.

[align=center]





















*Please ... please ... please do NOT take in any more animals till we figure out how to break this "tie" between our families...*

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

[/align]


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> :inlove: Izzy is so cute!!
> 
> Don't worry...if you keep gently exposing him to new experiences, he will gradually gain confidence. (Unless Somebunny permanently traumatizes him with a Yofi-head butt, LOL.)
> 
> Our scaredy-dog Charlie piddled every time he got startled, until he was about 3 years old...but I think MOST other dogs would be over that stage much sooner. (Poor Charlie had separation anxiety issues because he was shuffled to 3 different houses, then the pound, before he was 5 months old. It took him an unusually long amount of time to become a "mature" dog  )
> 
> And I will repeat what has been said: I love the Yofi earflap-resting shelf. He is such a character!



Yes, I keep hoping that Izzy will manage to overcome his fears. He's got Kaya to act as a role model (which can be both good and bad, depending) but he does show promise. Izzy came home with me on Friday, and today (for the most part) I'd say he's got the grasp on housetraining. It took me to notice that he actually was giving signs of wanting to be let outside; since he doesn't really bark much - yet, anyway - he will just sit in the middle of the kitchen floor, and IF I happen to notice him and ask what he wants, he'll head toward the back door. He just doesn't know yet how to ask to be let outside. 

Poor Charlie! My heart really goes out to dogs who had a rough start in life. They often have so many psychological battles to overcome, and unfortunately can't verbalize, so their problems are all too often misunderstood and they're deemed *bad dogs*. Kaya had a pretty rough start as well; she'd been abandoned and was found wandering along a highway, half starved. She came home with me toting along all sorts of emotional baggage. She didn't have any *plumbing* issues, but instead was food aggressive, dog aggressive, and would destroy my apartment within 5 minutes of me leaving. I was the third person she was adopted out to, as the first two couldn't handle her issues and she was returned each time. She was being considered for euthanasia when I took her, and I'll admit I went through trials and tears with her before she finally settled down and felt secure. The 'scared enough to piddle' sometimes never goes away (and is one of many reasons dogs do get returned...which in turn traumatizes them even more), so I'd say Charlie's done all right. 

Ha...Yofi's earflap rest...I wouldn't be surprised to walk into the rabbit room some day and find he's built himself a proper shelf above it, and a bookcase in the rear. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Omigosh, Peg!! How weird is that?!? And how adorable is he???? The poor little thing...I wonder how he wound up in the gutter all alone! Thank heavens Robin heard him; I'd hate to think of what could have happened to him if he'd gone undiscovered.

He is just the sweetest little guy...just look at that _face_:






And you know, you're probably thinking this too  but I had the distinct impression that this little fellow chose you guys. He's come into your lives for a reason, and I'll bet he's going to be very special to you. And he certainly does look like Izzy, doesn't he? His coat is shorter, but the markings are striking. Definitely border collie in the boy, I'd say. 

LOL...it's just too funny, the timing (I'll say timing because I don't believe in coincidences). Even down to Yofi and Jar Jar (who _also_ look like twins) having the same manlop problems at the same time! Too funny.

(btw, I was thinking about getting a pony to round out the herd here. Do you have room for one there? :wink)


----------



## Bassetluv

A few more photos (and one or two have rabbits in them )

Anna, peering out from the portal






Izzy on Kaya's bed (note the dirty look he's getting over on the left)






It seems that Izzy, despite his diminutive size, is able to push Kaya around...he takes over her toys, her space, her bed(s). Last evening I was getting ready to go to bed and happened to glance in at the bedroom as I was passing by; there was Izzy, streeeeetched out in Kaya's dog bed while Kaya sat on the carpet, staring forlornly at what used to be her place to sleep. I shook my head and entered the bathroom to brush my teeth, then came out a few moments later. Izzy was still in Kaya's bed, sound asleep and snoring contentedly, but this time Kaya wasn't on the floor. No, she had crammed her 50-lb self into Izzy's tiny little puppy crate and was looking out at me pleadingly, wondering, I suppose, if this was how things were going to be from now on. 

Nommin' on a non-threatening sheep






Yofi, enjoying the one day of sunshine we've had in the past week or so











Anna too, out in the sun. The pair of them just sat there along the fringes of the garden area...not sure if they enjoyed themselves, but at least they got the chance to get a tan.











(This one's like a Where's Waldo picture...can you spot the bunny?)






Outside, having FUN!





















Playing with an old 'My Pretty Pony' of Kaya's that Izzy dug up from somewhere in the yard






Apparently, plant pots aren't _just_ for plants






Kaya, grand matriarch of the canines in Yofi's howse






And this is the look I get whenever I say "...IZZZZZY" if he's piddled on the inside, rather than the out







And a note about the weather:

btw, this week so far has to be one of the suckiest in terms of spring weather here. Is it like this everywhere? I mean, yesterday it poured, cold, hard, wet, crappy rain all day, the temps were freezing, and this morning I woke up to snow on the ground and a wind chill temp of -8C. Normally at this time of year it's around +13C, warm, balmy, and NICE! What the heck happened to spring?


----------



## TinysMom

Don't know - but its been in the 70's here and humid....that is - early in the mornings....not sure what that translates to up there in C.


----------



## TinysMom

Your photos make me want to wake up Oreo and have him go outside and play so I can get photos of him too....Izzy looks like that's a lot of fun!

Oreo seems to mostly sleep. I really think he's pretty young - I'm guessing we'll learn more at the vet's in a few hours!


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I'd take that! (I had to look up the conversion factor, as after all these years I'm still not great at converting...I grew up learning the Farenheit scale, and then the Canadian gov't decided to switch 

+70 F converts to just over +21 C. (Man, that's perfect temps)

-8 C converts to +17.5 F. So yeah, it's cold here. Snowflakes are still coming down intermittently...and it's supposed to be around +55.5 F at this time of year!

You should have seen Izzy when he discovered that plant pot the other day. He thought that was the greatest thing ever! Give Oreo another week or so and I'm sure he'll be flying by the seat of his pants. I know next to nothing about puppies, but I'd guess (based on pics that were posted of Izzy's brood around the time they were going up for sale) that Oreo's probably 6 weeks or so. Izzy was 8 weeks when pics were posted and he didn't look a whole lot more mature than Oreo does now. From what I understand though, they grow FAST! To me Izzy looks bigger than he does when I picked him up, and that was this past Friday. So take lots of Oreo pictures, because he's going to get big really quickly.

Good luck at the vets today! I'm taking Kaya in this afternoon, because Izzy tested positive for an internal parasite (giardia). So Kaya's poops has to be tested, and herself as well, given her age, to make sure she can handle treatment if she needs it.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm dying to find out Oreo's age....I seriously don't think he's 6 weeks old even....he's the size of a holland lop.


----------



## TinysMom

Izzy needs a flemish giant to cuddle with - they're MUCH nicer than e-lops when it comes to puppies.

Well - Oreo is approx. 6 weeks old. He had his first puppy shot....goes back in 3 weeks for his next one.

Why is it that free puppies - or free ANY ANIMAL - is NEVER EVER FREE?

At least he's not a "gift that keeps on giving"..


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I had to laugh at the Izzy/Yofi encounter. I could just picture it all, the two of them will little bumps on their noggins.

Izzy will probably be like Charlie and Jake, scarred of the bunny's and always willing to move out of their way.

This picture is so cute.


----------



## Bassetluv

Brief update on bunnies, dogs, and stuff

First, Izzy is adjusting well, although poop training isn't the best. Not his fault...it's mine...I haven't been watching him every second, and so a couple of times he went in the living room on the (thankfully old, very dirty) carpet. Leash training is improving, slowly. Crate training - which is what I had worried about the most - went best of all.

Bunnies are both fine, but probably going a bit stir-crazy. I'd kept them confined to their room for the past while since Izzy was diagnosed with a parasite and I didn't want them exposed. However, this afternoon it's supposed to be beautiful outside, so they will be able to go out and run around in the garden area. Although *running around* for both Yofi and Anna seems to be more of a *sit and soak up the sun* adventure. This morning I did let Izzy go and see the bunnies, and of course he was wary at first. He almost pooped his little puppy pants the first time he saw Yofi, and would run and hide in another room. Now though, confidence is building; yesterday when I let him see them he semi-approached the rabbits, gave two or three big puppy woofs and then ran. This morning though, Izzy gathered up all the bravery that his little border collie body could muster, and when he saw Yofi he walked tentatively up to him, then smelled, poked, pawed, and woofed a tiny bit. I thought, 'Oh, this is good'; but that was a short-lived pondering, as Izzy approached Yofi once more, this time with added bravado. He spotted one big dangling Yofster ear, grabbed it, and yanked. Hard. Guess he'd wanted to steal it from The Boy and didn't realize it came with a whole humongous rabbit attached. Oddly, Yofi didn't even really notice; just turned and started to hop the other way. And that's when Izzy noticed something almost as fun as an oversized earflap: there was a huge, inviting ball of fluff on the other side of this weird creature. And so earflap forgotten, he made a lunge for the tail-end of Yofi...however, I intervened and grabbed the silly pup before he could make contact. So now the process begins: training a dog who was bred to herd everything that moves that bunnies, especially resident house bunnies, are not giant stuffed toys designed to be tugged at, nipped at, barked at, or played with. And even though it might be hard for Izzy to realize, they do NOT come equipped with squeekers inside.

Thursday was a very strange day here. The weather, which began mildly enough, did a huge 180deg turn by mid-morning. It must have been tail-end effects of the devastating storms in the southern U.S. (what people have been going through in tornado-stricken areas is just so beyond even realization...). But the day here, in itself, was just strange.

It began while I was getting ready for work. I had let the dogs out, fed the bunnies, fed Izzy, fed myself, got dressed, etc., then walked both dogs for about half an hour. Returned to the house and was just about ready to leave when I saw the first sign of the day to come: Izzypoop all over the living room floor. Of course had I been paying attention, I would have realized that he'd held it all in during the walk, saving his little canine surprise as a special treat for inside the house, no doubt. Cursing under my breath (at myself, not him), I cleaned up the mess and then left.

At work my computer was acting up. When I logged on I got some sort of weird message about some program not working. However, I got past that (ignore when not sure what it means ) and did some work stuff. I had problems off and on after that, but with me and computers, that's not unusual. In fact, they had rebuilt my computer for me just a few weeks ago as the old one was doing some very odd things and no one could figure out what was causing it...then when I got the rebuild, again, things would act strange. However, I've sort of learned to live with electronic nightmares, and have been classified by some of my co-workers as *one of those people*...you know, someone who just can't function around electronics without somehow having them go all wonky.

Anyway, at lunchtime I left to catch the bus and go home to let the dogs out and feed Izzy. Since it takes the bus forever sometimes to travel the short route, I didn't want to miss it, so ran, despite wearing (low) heels on my shoes. The wind had picked up by this time and was getting wicked-wild (I later learned that a wind advisory had been issued by Environment Canada for our area, but didn't know it then). So I ran, fighting the wind and my footwear in an effort to get to the bus stop. Unfortunately (and sort of like one of Izzy and Yofi's previous unplanned meetings) my left heel zigged when it should have zagged, and my ankle decided to follow suit...and I went sprawling onto the concrete. Took me a few seconds to recover myself...I remember lying there for a moment wondering if I'd hurt anything, and waiting to see if there was pain...but everything felt okay and so I stood up. (That, btw, is when the bus passed. I totally missed it as it sped along, rushing past the stop and on its way down the road.) Anyway, I hobbled up the hill to the stop, realizing that - ow - my leg kinda hurt, in a couple of spots. But I sat and waited for the next bus to pass, at least thankful that I hadn't torn my pants. 

So the next bus came along about 15 minutes later. I got on, sat there - now hurting a bit more than I first was - and hoped I'd still have time to take the dogs out for a walk before heading back. Just as the bus pulled up to my exit, a couple of big, juicy raindrops plopped down and hit the window...and as I stepped off the bus and onto the sidewalk, the heavens opened up. It poured...wicked, cold, huge, wet rain, and it hit like small stones, driven by the incredible wind. I tried running home but couldn't because of my now throbbing leg, so by the time I reached my street I was absolutely, completely soaked to the skin. Walking up to my front door I put the key in the lock and, yes...the rain stopped as suddenly as it began, and the sun came out. :grumpy:

So I did a quick change, checked out my owwies, took care of the dogs and then returned to work. By this time my leg - ankle and knee - was throbbing painfully, but thankfully I had some painkillers left over from a recent oral surgery, and they got me through the afternoon. Then at 1:30 we had to attend a meeting, so about 25 of us crammed into a small, windowless room to learn all about our company's new website (and ongoing glitches). Then, about an hour into the meeting, the power went off. Everyone was in the dark, literally...so someone managed to find their way to the door and we herded out, like sheep, to one of the windows, and sunlight. Apparently the wind had gotten so bad that several transformers had been knocked out of commission, and a good portion of the city lost power. So once we were given the okay, we all headed home for the day. Trees had been uprooted all over the place, power was off, and there were reports of a couple of people who'd been seriously hurt when wind gusts literally lifted them into the air and threw them. Very strange weather indeed, for Ottawa.

Anyway, at the end of the day I made it home and finally took a good look at my own injuries. Turns out I wrenched my knee in the fall and suffered a sprained ankle as well. Both are quite swollen and very tender. I can still walk - well, hobble - but can't go up and down steps very well, and definitely can't run. As long as I don't move either joint to one side, it seems I'm okay...and as long as I don't stay on my feet for any length of time. But it definitely was a strange day! And what's funny is, when I woke up that morning and when the Izzy-deposit happened on the floor, I suddenly had this weird feeling, like a premonition, that the day was not going to be a good one. 

Oh, and on a related note...you know you're getting old when a quick tumble to the ground almost winds up sidelining you! I remember that as a kid I suffered multiple falls, many on concrete whilst wearing shorts, and even though I may have cried and all, I'd still get up, tenderly pick out the rocks and other assorted debris that had become embedded in my bloody knees, and off I'd go again. The next day I'd have scabbing and soreness around that, but it certainly didn't stop me...I'd be flying down the sidewalk again at full throttle, looking for the next adventure. Now it feels like I'm tempting fate in even just a short sprint to the bus. :rollseyes


----------



## jujub793

aging isn't for sissy's they say lol. glad to hear you didn't injure yourself too much, now if that were me i would have been looking left and right and over my shoulder to see if anyone was witness to my humiliation. I too recently had a similar misadventure with walking. i thought i was being all cute and bought this pair of shoes with like 5 inch heels and went to step over a rope (put to keep people out so i should have been warned) and the the heel just caught the rope on one foot and i went down like a redwood tree!! needless to say i had a bruise on my hip and thigh the size of a dinner plate and could hardly sit or stand comfortaby the whose rest of the night. talk about being humiliated! lol:embarrassed:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow what a day! I am sure Yofi took great care of you and your boo boo's.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Gracious sakes, Di! Did you feel like you were in the Twilight Zone all day long? (Cue the curious music, DOOO dooo dooo dooo, DOOO dooo dooo dooo...)

We had really wild wind here on Tuesday...40 mph windgusts that reminded me of "Winnie the Pooh's Blustery Day", when Piglet holds on tight to a balloon string whilst flying high above the Hundred Acre Wood. Sprained ankles are no fun, but hopefully resting over the weekend will find you with no more than a slight limp on Monday. (*fingers crossed*)

I'm behind, I know, but I need to comment on your pictures posted the 21st! Izzy is absolutely ADORABLE! (Poor dear, doesn't realize he is taking his life into his own hands, playing with the dangling Yofi-earflaps.) 

And poor Kaya, having to give up her cushion to the INTERLOPER!! (Bad enough that the long-eared lagomorph already SLID all over it, repeatedly, with his Big Stinky Bunny Feet, lol).

The next-to-last picture, of Kaya, is so regal-looking. I wonder what is going on in her doggie mind?

And, finally, the first picture of Anna in the garden...2 words....BUNNY LIPS! :big kiss:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Di, how you and Furry Friends doing?

I need an update and pictures of course.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

(((Susan)))

I think this is the longest I've ever been away from the forum! I'm going to try and come in this evening and post a few pics...though I don't have any new ones that are terribly exciting. Yofi's neck abscess came back twice, and it looked horrifically nasty; hopefully it's now under control. His poor neck looks all battered and feels rough, scarred over. I suspect (as does the vet) that he's got something going on in his system that's related to Pasteurella, so it's a chronic condition. (Maybe that's why the breeder got rid of his rabbits not long after I got Yofi.) Anyway, his neck is on the mend, but it's got to be checked daily.

I'll see what I can dig up for pictures this evening...got way too much to catch up on around the house today, and I have such an aversion to housework, if I don't force myself to start now it just won't get done. 

I hope you and all of your crew are doing well! 

Will be back later....:hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

New pics...bunnies and doggies and balls...oh my!

Anna and the Yofster in their room (pre-cleanup, already due to be done again)
























































In the garden






In these two photos you can see just how nasty Yofi's abcess got. I debated whether to let him outdoors because it was so raw and open, but in the end decided that his need for fresh air and lifted spirits, after being confined to the bunny room for so long, was also necessary. It just meant extra-thorough cleaning of the wound post-outdoor romp. And yep, that abscess was _nasty_











That was at the height of the infection. Now, after once again treating The Boy (removing dead skin - ugh - and applying treatment) his neck now looks like this:






Still not perfect, but a vast improvement.

And here are some Izzy-whizzy pics, as well as one or two of Kaya. This puppy is obsessed with B.A.L.L.S., and FUD. (I thought Kaya and Yofi had voracious appetites? They've got nuthin' on the Izzster.)











Trying to suck every last drop of non-existent marrow out of an old bone





















Aeronautics, border collie style


























The soccer ball, or what's left of it






And a smile worth a thousand giggles...lookit those teeth!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great pictures Di. :inlove: 

Your bunnies get cuter everytime I see them. Poor Yofi, that looks painfull..

How's Izzy with the bunnies? Do they ever see each other?

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures Di! I am glad the Yofster's ouchy is getting better, poor guy. I am sure Miss Anna has been taking great care of him.

What a smile Izzy has! I guess the tooth fairy has been busy at your house.

I like this picture of Kaya







and this one of Izzy, such a innocent face.


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Great pictures Di. :inlove:
> 
> Your bunnies get cuter everytime I see them. Poor Yofi, that looks painfull..
> 
> How's Izzy with the bunnies? Do they ever see each other?
> 
> Susan



Thanks Susan!  yes, that abscess was particularly painful. Yofi never went completely off his food, but he wasn't acting well when this last one flared up, was pretty quiet, and didn't dive into his dinners as usual. I had to give him some pain meds, especially while I was treating the area. I can just imagine what it would feel like to have to sit there and have a raw wound bathed and salved. I can always tell when the abscess is healing, even without looking at it, because Yofi begins perking up again and starts getting into trouble. 

I still do tend to keep Izzy away from Yofi and Anna. While his presence doesn't seem to both Anna (she's just too laid-back to care), Yofi does not like this black-and-white newcomer. His nose is a bit out of joint over the added family member...I'm guessing he thinks he's been taken down a few notches from his pedestal (not that he has, he only thinks he has). So out of respect for Yofi's ego, Izzy isn't allowed to hang around the bunnies too much. I do make sure he sees the bunnies though, and is exposed to them somewhat on a daily basis, just to make sure his BC instincts for herding (and terrorizing prey animals) are quelled.


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Great pictures Di!Â  I am glad the Yofster's ouchy is getting better, poor guy.Â  I am sure Miss Anna has been taking great care of him.
> 
> What a smile Izzy has!Â  I guess the tooth fairy has been busy at your house.
> 
> I like this picture of Kaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one of Izzy, such a innocent face.



Oh, didn't that ouchie look horrible? I felt awful when I first discovered it, because it had probably been developing for over a week...I hadn't been handling the bunnies while Izzy still had a parasite, and of course...this flared up in the meantime. I'm just thankful it responded to treatment.

LOL...Izzy's teeth at that point in time made him look like a little backwoods dog hick (hope that's not politically incorrect). It reminds me of a photo someone once sent me, a picture of three dogs (coonhounds, maybe?) with fake *ugly teeth* in their mouths. Izzy's teeth were all over the place, dangling in just about every direction possible. A day or so after I took the photo they all fell out (no doubt embedded in one of his soccer balls) and he was toofless for a while. Now he still looks comical because his adult front teeth have grown in to replace them, but he still has little puppy teeth surrounding them...so his front adult teeth, which should look small next to the other toofs, look ginormous.

I like that pic of Kaya too.  It's one of her more rare moments of playfulness...they're getting more and more infrequent, given her age and tendency to sleep a lot. But at 14-3/4, she proves she's still got it. :biggrin2:


----------



## Nela

Wow... Poor Yofi! :shock:That does look nasty! I got quite queasy myself. That must not be pleasant for you either. I wonder what it is with Elops and chin/neck abscesses? :expressionlessI am glad it is looking so much better. Awww such nice pictures. Your pup is adorable too!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Nela 

And of course, after posting about Yofi's neck, it again flared up. It seems to spread around his neck, not just stay in one area. I don't know if this is a problem that is particularly bad in e-lops; perhaps it has to do partly with the excess skin that they carry around. I suspect though - at least with Yofi - it's tied in with pasteurella, as this is ongoing, and he tends to get little red raised bumps around his chin/lips as well. 

The Boy seemed rather angry last night, for whatever reason. Izzy began freaking out because a cacophony of noise was coming from the rabbit room; he began barking, hackles raised, running in circles around the door. So I went in to investigate and found that Yofi was in a foul mood indeed...he had ripped out the entire bottom of the *rabbit howse* (big cardboard box that he and Anna have had for many months) and there were shredded cardboard bits everywhere. When I approached him he simply turned his back on me and began angrily attacking the box again. Anna just sat there and looked at me with a rather resigned look on her face that I'm certain said, "Sigh...._you_ do something with him...I've given up!" Part of the problem might have been the heat wave we've been having; just about everyone here has been in a bad mood. No A/C, and the temps yesterday hit +47C with humidity (that equates to almost 117deg Farenheit! :shock:

This morning though, Yofi's in a much better mood, and the humidity is gone. It's still going to be a hot one today, but not like the past couple of days. So hopefully I won't have to deal with a hot cross bun.


----------



## TinysMom

When I got the email notification this morning that you'd posted...my first thought was "oh no...I hope Yofi is ok".

I don't know why I thought that - I guess I'm just so paranoid after losing Jar Jar. 

Poor boy being in such a lousy mood and poor Anna for having to put up with him.

When he feels up to it again- give Yofi a nose kiss and hugs from me - and all the other animals too!

BTW - "hot cross bun" - ROFLOL!!!!


----------



## Bassetluv

Yeah Peg, I must admit that's always at the back of my mind...that Yofi's chest will suddenly get much worse and I won't be able to do anything about it. The vet had originally treated it with antibiotics, but they didn't seem to do any better than cleaning the area and putting antiseptic on it. Since it comes back so often, I do worry about it. And while Yofi isn't old, he's still starting to get up there for an e-lop. 

I'll give the critters a kiss for ya, even Izzy...even though he and I had a kafuffle tonight and I'm still kind of shaken by it. He's shown signs of food guarding ever since I got him, but tonight when I put his food down and then stroked him, he growled...so I went to take the food away and he lunged at me, twice. The first time he made contact and punctured my arm, drawing blood; the second time I managed to avoid him (thankfully, as he would have bitten my face). This happened in a matter of seconds, and shocked me; in fact, I reacted so quickly that I wasn't thinking - just an instinctive response, I guess - and I hit him. So now the trust on both sides has been broken. I was working with him regarding his food guarding, but was only doing so sporadically, which obviously wasn't nearly enough. Now I've got to start all over again, only this time building back his trust in me enough so I can trust him too. ugh...just been a sucky day; hot and humid; I came down with some sort of stomach virus; and now this with Izzy. I'd say I need a vacation, but I'm already on one!


----------



## Pipp

Hope you're feeling better today, Di. 


sas :flowerskiss:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow! That is frightening what happened with Izzy. I hope the re-training goes well this time, good luck. With work and stuff, it is hard to be consistent with training, I know.

I hope your feeling better too! Have Yofi fan you with his ears.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Holy bejeebus, look at that abscess! I must not be very observant because at first I didn't see it- I was just admiring Yofi's adorable face. Poor guy!! How is he doing now? I think I need to go lay down after seeing that. And pray that none of my bunnies never ever ever never get an abscess.


----------



## Bassetluv

Hi all! 

Well, I'm feeling better; the weather has decided to be more bearable, my son - while still stressed over trying to find a place to live - seems to be doing better...though that can change from day to day, as I guess it would when still in the midst of transition. Yofi definitely looks better (that abscess really was a bugger of a thing, huh! If they had a tv show about extreme owwies, Yofi could certainly have entered. And probably won). He still has red patches on his neck, but so far (crossing everything that is capable of being crossed) they haven't become worse. He's eating well and is active, which tells me he's feeling okay. Anna's doing okay too,though I'm not sure if it's my imagination or what, but she looks kinda _old_ to me. Like she's aged a fair bit. She still has a good appetite too and is still active...just has a bit of a senior look to her. Or maybe it's bad lighting. 

I've been working with Izzy daily and heshows promise, but I know this isn't a quick fix. I now have to take an extra 15-20 minutes morning and night and hand-feed him, getting him to relax and calm down around food. Will do this for the next several weeks and then might start to transition his food to a dish once again; guess I'll play it by ear. A good sign is that he will wag his tail while I'm talking to him and he's eating out of my hand, and - though I'm cautious about this - I can pick up any kibble that drops on the floor around him, for the most part. I still won't touch anything that falls beneath his legs (he has to lie down on the floor before I will feed him) but am working up to that. And another good sign is that he doesn't appear to be transitioning any aggression to other dogs (crossing fingers and toes on that one too). A couple of nights ago my sister and I took all of our 3 dogs to a dog park that Izzy's never been to before, and he had a riot, running to other dogs and playing with them. In fact at one point an older border collie pup approached him began to play, but that dog quickly became quite aggressive and was starting to fight...yet Izzy backed off and came running to me. That was a very good sign, actually, and I'm hoping he remains that way. He's going to be neutered next month (don't tell _him_ that!) so it might help to tone down his more dominant side. And I have to work on exposing him to children more often to make sure he doesn't become fearful of them. Ugh...it's a lot of work, but definitely worth it. In the meantime, I caught the little rotter in the bunny room this morning, helping himself to his own idea of breakfast kibble shame). Yofi didn't seem to care, and Anna could care less about any visitors anyway, and for me...well, while I reminded Izzy that he's not supposed to be the one cleaning the rabbits' room, I'm glad he was more focused on the rolling trail of ballz that the bunnies leave, rather than the bunnies themselves.


> Have Yofi fan you with his ears.


LOL! I never thought of that! Next time we have a heat wave here, I'm definitely trying it. I wonder if a little propeller could be installed behind them to keep them rotating for me?


----------



## Bassetluv

A few more pics


























Alien rabbit 






And whizzy Izzy











So, both Yofi and Izzy went to the vet's on Thursday. For Izzy, it was a weigh-in so they could determine what dosage of Sentinel he now needs, as well as to book a time for neutering (the big day is Monday, August 29th). For Yofi, it was to have his chest checked again. The Boy has been plagued with an infection...it began as an abscess, but now seems to have turned into some sort of chronic skin infection, and every time it returns, it shows up a bit further down his chest. Right now it's progressed to both of his front legs. I use Bag Balm on it when it flares up, which helps tremendously; but then it comes back again full force. So Yofi is now on a 3-week regimen of Baytril, and we are awaiting the results of a culture to try and see if the doctor can pinpoint exactly what type of infection this is, and adjust meeds if needed. He's also not allowed to go outdoors any more until this clears up entirely. Oh, and Yof was NOT in a good mood to head out to the vet clinic. As soon as I put him in the carrier he WHUMPED the biggest Yofi-whump that he could, and then sulked and wouldn't come out of the carrier once we were there. I suspect part of it was the fact that he was forced to make the trip with Izzy, who is not on his list of all-time favourites. However, everyone returned unscathed, and more or less okay. 

[Me though...while I was at the vet's my stomach began to hurt, and I found myself wondering if I was coming down with something. Turns out, I was. The next morning I went to work and just as I was trying to get through four manuscripts that had a deadline on them (the copyeditor wanted them done before 11a.m. that day) a huge headache struck, along with stomach pain and then nausea. After taking some Gravol (and sitting in the washroom for a while to see if the nausea would subside) I wimped my way back to my cubicle and finished the work. As soon as it was done I told my supervisor I was headed home, where I've been feeling crappy ever since. ugh(!) The good thing is it's Saturday, so I can sit back and recoup.] 

LOL...right now Izzy's going nut behind me, tossing his ball in the air and catching it (or trying to) and just having a grand ol' time. I'm so glad I got a dog who can be self-entertained when I'm not feeling up to entertaining him!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am sorry to hear that your not feeling well. Lousy way to spend your weekend. Love the picture of Izzy with the feet in the air.

Some :hug:and ray:that you make a quick recovery.


----------



## TinysMom

I've been trying to decide all day what to write in here....I'm sorry you're sick - but its Yofi that I'm stressing about. That's horrible - isn't it? 

Please keep us updated - I think about him every day when I feed Ellie Mae and Brady and I wonder how he's doing. I miss Jar Jar so much....this loss is almost as bad as Tiny - I can't bear the thought of anything happening to Yofi for many many years....after all - he's one of the reasons I got my e-lops!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> A few more pics



Miss Anna looks like she is blowing me some kisses, so I am sending some back to her! :big kiss: In the 2nd picture, she looks a little worried :feelbetter: about her best friend in the whole wide world. I bet that's why she's looking older to you, Di. 

Stress can do that to you - make you look and feel old.

(The Voice of Experience here...I, who completely finished *THE CHANGE* by age 43 1/2, thanks to the challenges of living with our wonderful/horrible bi-polar son. For a couple of years there I seriously thought I was going to stroke out! I was "too young" at age 38 to be having the "symptoms", so the doc didn't believe me. But, I digress.)

I hope you are feeling better too, having gotten (I trust) much rest over the weekend. 

I'm praying that Yofi's blood test comes back with something actionable, the poor bun. All that medicine, and draining, and checking, poking, prodding...I'm surprised he lets a "hoomin" get within 100 feet of him these days.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Yofi knows he's slave is doing everything she can to get him back to yofi-normal. We love you Yofi and sending get well quick prayers to ya!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks guys! I'm feeling better now (not 100%, but no more nausea and headache not so bad, which is great). Yofi still looks about the same...I've been concerned about him for a while now, as this has been going on for some time. Thankfully the Bag Balm helps to keep the infection from getting out of control, and he's still got a healthy appetite. Mind you, when it flared up to its worst (the pics of him in the garden with a HUGE patch off his chest) he wasn't feeling the best...I had to put him on some baby aspirin for a day or so, and that seemed to help perk him up. The vet agreed that it's no longer an abscess, but is a skin infection of some sort. He thinks it's deep in the skin, but not invasive beyond that (sort of a good news / bad news thing ... while he thinks it isn't invading internally like a deep abscess would, he's scratching his head at what is causing this; he suspects though, it's just some sort of stubborn infection that took hold, and the antibiotics given last time didn't have enough time to successfully kill it, hence a 3-week dose this time). Hopefully the culture will provide more clues on how to go about treating it. I'm just thankful that Yofi is still maintaining a pretty healthy attitude...good appetite, alert, not showing signs of pain now.

LOL. Anna does look worried, doesn't she? I wonder if she can sense when somethings wrong with Yofi. When he first had the abscess she was constantly grooming him and licking the area clean. Kind of neat that animals will do that for each other.

Ah, 'the change'. Yep, I went through that rather early too. Well, sort of early. I was just starting my 40s and the dr didn't believe me when I suggested that's what it was. I had none of the wonderful symptoms that went along with it; everything just sorta...stopped. And that was it. (Not that I minded.)

And not to add to stress or anything expressionless), but I just spent the last half-hour on the phone with the emergency vet. Turns out when I took Izzy and Yofi to the vet's last week, they gave me the incorrect dosage of Sentinel to give to Izzy. Since he was still growing they'd been giving me his pills one at a time, after he'd get weighed so they'd know the proper size to give him. This time they gave it to me in an envelope with a sticky label attached saying 12-22kg. I'm not sure what Izzy weighed in at this time (probably around 25-30 lbs compared to Kaya's 45 lbs), but that seemed reasonable for him. So this evening I gave the two dogs their Sentinel pills. Gave Izzy his first, then gave Kaya her pill. And while I was giving Kaya hers I thought it odd that Izzy's pill seemed so much bigger...so I went back to the wrapper it had been in, and written on the bottom was "23/460mg". I compared that to Kaya's pill, which read "11.5/230mg", and suddenly realized that the clinic had given me a dosage for large dogs for Izzy! So I scrambled to call the emergency vet's number to find out just how serious this could be. Finally, after the receptionist going back and forth between a vet and the phone, I was told that while it could produce some reaction (diarrhea, vomiting) he should be fine, and just to keep an eye on him. Thank goodness...my heart was pounding in fear that I'd just seriously hurt my puppy. 

Oh Peg, (((Jar Jar))) I miss him too. He looked like such a wonderfully sweet guy... he reminded me very much of Yofi. :cry2


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di,

Glad to hear you are feeling better. To me getting sick in the summer is always worse then in the winter.

Poor Yofi, do you think him being outside in the dirt could have made it worse? He's very lucky he has sucha wonderful Bunny Girlfriend Anna to take good care of him. It also helps that he's got the best Human Slave.

Those pictures of Anna are Beautiful. She's a lovely Bunny:inlove:.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Miss Daisy Mae and Jenny send hugs to Yofi to get better soon.

I am glad Izzy is ok and very happy you are too!


----------



## Bassetluv

> Poor Yofi, do you think him being outside in the dirt could have made it worse?


Well, the dirt didn't complicate matters (he had a rather vigorous soapy bathing of the area when he came indoors); however, Yofi is banned from the outdoors right now as the vet was more concerned about the possibility of flystrike...something quite honestly I hadn't even thought about. However, letting him outside with a raw wound is taking chances in itself, flystrike or not, as it _could_ potentially make things worse. 

The good news, though (btw, this is a quick Yofi update ) is that Yofi is looking much better. No pics right now unfortunately, my camera battery died and I keep forgetting to recharge it. His chest area has cleared up considerably and for the past few days The Boy has perked up quite a bit. Whereas in the past he would be content to sit in his room with Anna - especially with Izzy-pest running about the house -now he comes out exploring again, and will boiiiing up onto the sofa for a free bunny massage. It's really good to see him more lively and alert...when this was at it's peak Yofi would still be eating and would eat a full meal, but his curiosity had waned considerably, and it would probably take him 3-4 times as long to down all of his dinner. Now he's well on his way back to "FEED ME, HUMAN!!!" whenever I walk into the bunny room. I just pray that once the meds are finished, this infection takes a hike for good.

In the meantime, other animal updates:

Anna is still the same; still amicable, keeps to herself for the most part, but comes flying to greet me when I walk in the room. She's overdue right now for a bunny-butt bath (that girl can get so skunky!), but other than the posterior cleaning issue, she's fine.

Kaya wasn't herself yesterday at all. She slept the entire day, and when I fed her in the morning, at first she turned her nose up at the food. hhhhmmm. When Kaya walks away from her dish, I _know_ something's not right...it's akin to Yofi's Fud Intake Valve not functioning. Her eyes were running as well, she was coughing a bit, and sneezing in the afternoon. I suspect she's got some sort of doggy cold, and decided that given her age, I'd better keep an eye on her. This morning though she looked decidedly more alert, even ran around when I took the dogs on their morning field trip. Oh, did I mention here that a week or so ago a dog attacked Kaya? We had just entered the park when someone's dog came flying up from the river (leash attached, but no owner on the other end) and went straight for Kaya. He circled her once and then lunged, grabbing her on the back and biting her. The owner, who had been down at the riverbank sitting and drinking with his buddies, came running up and grabbed his dog's leash...in the meantime I was caught in the middle of it all, leashes wrapped around my legs and two dogs snarling and snapping. I managed to get my legs out of Ground Zero, and then noticed that the other dog no longer had a grip on Kaya; instead, the owner was trying to pull his dog away, and Kaya was standing there, feet planted squarely on the ground, with a big hunk of Other Dog skin in her mouth. She was hanging onto him like a pit bull, and only let go when I let out a loud "HEY!!!" No dogs were injured in the melee, thankfully. And while this was going on Izzy (who was also on a leash next to Kaya) didn't know what to do...he just kept spinning in circles as the dogs fought (no doubt going "OH NO! OH NO! HALPPP!" in his little head).

Speaking of Iz, yesterday he was full of beans. It had poured all day so the dogs didnt' get their usual outing, morning or evening. Instead Izzy played with his stuffed mouse and his ball in the house. But he was definitely going a bit stir-crazy; at one point I was cleaning up and rearranging my bedroom, and found a big shopping bag full of dog toys in it. I had placed it on the floor while I was moving stuff, and Izzy spotted it immediately. "Don't touch", I told him, "Go play with your mouse instead". Well, about an hour later, as I was gathering up clothes to be washed, I noticed a trail of dog toys strewn about the house. Apparently as I was working, Izzy was silently creeping back and forth between the bag and the living room, pilfering one stuffed animal/ball/squeaky toy at a time. And then, about half an hour after _that_, I sat down on the sofa, exhausted. Suddenly I heard the shopping bag rustling again, so I called out, "Izzy...don't you DARE touch that!" Then there was a moment of silence, followed by more rustling, silence, more rustling...and suddenly Izzy came FLYING out of the bedroom, putting his brakes on right at the doorway to the living room. I looked over at him and just burst out laughing...The Kid had somehow managed to get the bag entangled around his front legs and chest; he was hopelessly snarled up in it, and panicking at being trapped, but didn't want to come over to me because he knew I'd told him not to touch the bag. So I managed to stop laughing long enough to call him over, whereby he slunk into the room, toy-filled bag dragging under his pitiful belly. 

Oh yeah, and then last night I decided to take a nice hot bath as my muscles were really aching...wasn't in the tub for more than 5 minutes when Izzy comes in, toting his Wiggly-Giggly ball, wanting me to play. He kept propping it up on the side of tub, I kept pushing it away, telling him to get out...this went on for several minutes until he finally picked up the ball and headed for the door. At last, I thought...peace and quie...

SPLASH!!!

Yep...a Wiggly-Giggly ball came flying through the air and landed right in the middle of the tub, scaring the daylights out of me, and delighting Mr. Izzy-Whizz to no end.

ssd:


----------



## Bassetluv

> Poor Yofi, do you think him being outside in the dirt could have made it worse?


Well, the dirt didn't complicate matters (he had a rather vigorous soapy bathing of the area when he came indoors); however, Yofi is banned from the outdoors right now as the vet was more concerned about the possibility of flystrike...something quite honestly I hadn't even thought about. However, letting him outside with a raw wound is taking chances in itself, flystrike or not, as it _could_ potentially make things worse. 

The good news, though (btw, this is a quick Yofi update ) is that Yofi is looking much better. No pics right now unfortunately, my camera battery died and I keep forgetting to recharge it. His chest area has cleared up considerably and for the past few days The Boy has perked up quite a bit. Whereas in the past he would be content to sit in his room with Anna - especially with Izzy-pest running about the house -now he comes out exploring again, and will boiiiing up onto the sofa for a free bunny massage. It's really good to see him more lively and alert...when this was at it's peak Yofi would still be eating and would eat a full meal, but his curiosity had waned considerably, and it would probably take him 3-4 times as long to down all of his dinner. Now he's well on his way back to "FEED ME, HUMAN!!!" whenever I walk into the bunny room. I just pray that once the meds are finished, this infection takes a hike for good.

In the meantime, other animal updates:

Anna is still the same; still amicable, keeps to herself for the most part, but comes flying to greet me when I walk in the room. She's overdue right now for a bunny-butt bath (that girl can get so skunky!), but other than the posterior cleaning issue, she's fine.

Kaya wasn't herself yesterday at all. She slept the entire day, and when I fed her in the morning, at first she turned her nose up at the food. hhhhmmm. When Kaya walks away from her dish, I _know_ something's not right...it's akin to Yofi's Fud Intake Valve not functioning. Her eyes were running as well, she was coughing a bit, and sneezing in the afternoon. I suspect she's got some sort of doggy cold, and decided that given her age, I'd better keep an eye on her. This morning though she looked decidedly more alert, even ran around when I took the dogs on their morning field trip. Oh, did I mention here that a week or so ago a dog attacked Kaya? We had just entered the park when someone's dog came flying up from the river (leash attached, but no owner on the other end) and went straight for Kaya. He circled her once and then lunged, grabbing her on the back and biting her. The owner, who had been down at the riverbank sitting and drinking with his buddies, came running up and grabbed his dog's leash...in the meantime I was caught in the middle of it all, leashes wrapped around my legs and two dogs snarling and snapping. I managed to get my legs out of Ground Zero, and then noticed that the other dog no longer had a grip on Kaya; instead, the owner was trying to pull his dog away, and Kaya was standing there, feet planted squarely on the ground, with a big hunk of Other Dog skin in her mouth. She was hanging onto him like a pit bull, and only let go when I let out a loud "HEY!!!" No dogs were injured in the melee, thankfully. And while this was going on Izzy (who was also on a leash next to Kaya) didn't know what to do...he just kept spinning in circles as the dogs fought (no doubt going "OH NO! OH NO! HALPPP!" in his little head).

Speaking of Iz, yesterday he was full of beans. It had poured all day so the dogs didnt' get their usual outing, morning or evening. Instead Izzy played with his stuffed mouse and his ball in the house. But he was definitely going a bit stir-crazy; at one point I was cleaning up and rearranging my bedroom, and found a big shopping bag full of dog toys in it. I had placed it on the floor while I was moving stuff, and Izzy spotted it immediately. "Don't touch", I told him, "Go play with your mouse instead". Well, about an hour later, as I was gathering up clothes to be washed, I noticed a trail of dog toys strewn about the house. Apparently as I was working, Izzy was silently creeping back and forth between the bag and the living room, pilfering one stuffed animal/ball/squeaky toy at a time. And then, about half an hour after _that_, I sat down on the sofa, exhausted. Suddenly I heard the shopping bag rustling again, so I called out, "Izzy...don't you DARE touch that!" Then there was a moment of silence, followed by more rustling, silence, more rustling...and suddenly Izzy came FLYING out of the bedroom, putting his brakes on right at the doorway to the living room. I looked over at him and just burst out laughing...The Kid had somehow managed to get the bag entangled around his front legs and chest; he was hopelessly snarled up in it, and panicking at being trapped, but didn't want to come over to me because he knew I'd told him not to touch the bag. So I managed to stop laughing long enough to call him over, whereby he slunk into the room, toy-filled bag dragging under his pitiful belly. 

Oh yeah, and then last night I decided to take a nice hot bath as my muscles were really aching...wasn't in the tub for more than 5 minutes when Izzy comes in, toting his Wiggly-Giggly ball, wanting me to play. He kept propping it up on the side of tub, I kept pushing it away, telling him to get out...this went on for several minutes until he finally picked up the ball and headed for the door. At last, I thought...peace and quie...

SPLASH!!!

Yep...a Wiggly-Giggly ball came flying through the air and landed right in the middle of the tub, scaring the daylights out of me, and delighting Mr. Izzy-Whizz to no end.

ssd:


----------



## Bassetluv

Another quick update about Yofi. The vet called me yesterday with results from the culture that they took from his owwwiieee; there were two bacteria present: E. coli and staph. The vet said that Baytril is usually quite good at treating both of these, but because the infection hadn't looked completely cleared up (still looked red in spots this week) he wants to extend the treatment. When he called Yofi was looking great to me; other than a bit of red spots he seemed fine, and was perked up and eating like a horse and running about...in other words, just like a Yofi should be.

However, tonight I went to feed the bunnies and check on Yof and give him his meds...when I lifted him up my heart sank. The infection is back again, and where it had been down near his legs when I took him to the vet last time, it's once again at the top of his chest, angry, red, raw open sores. *sigh* So I have to try and get another appointment for him next week, but I'm not sure what the vet will suggest, as he seemed unsure why the antibiotics hadn't wiped this out right at the beginning.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh no - you might want to go to http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/index_en.htm and search on those infections.

I just tried to do that but I'm in the middle of writing mystery shop reports and I'm wiped out so I can barely think let alone figure out which links to go to.

Sending prayers and hugs to you & Yofi...


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks so much for the link, Peg! (One of the rabbit diseases they list there is 'green fur syndrome'...I've never heard of that one before!) Definitely the description for staph fits Yofi (which was one of the two bacterium Yof was diagnosed with)...right down to sore hocks, which he had early on in life; a bad case that finally was successfully treated.

Truthfully, what my gut is telling me is that I think he's dealing with Pasteurella...from what I've read on it, Pasteurella is most often linked with the respiratory system (snuffles and it's symptoms) but it can also cause infections in the skin and have other infections present. And from what I've read on Pasteurella is that it's exceedingly difficult to treat...antibiotics may help control the infection, but it just keeps returning. (I dealt with a case of snuffles in three rabbits that I had many many (many!) years ago, and none of the three responded well.) From what I've found with Yofi - it might be my imagination, but it seems that while the antibiotics he's on do help, the Bag Balm seems to bring about a more immediate effect on bringing the infection down. I hadn't been putting Bag Balm on him once the antibiotics took effect and his skin was clearing up, but yesterday when this flare-up happened I immediately bathed the area and applied more Bag Balm...and this morning there's some improvement in the area. 

Yofi has a vet appointment scheduled for the 13th, but when I take Izzy in for his neuter on Monday I'm going to get Yof's appointment changed to this week instead. I want to speak to the vet again about Pasteurella and see what he thinks; maybe longterm antibiotics or even impregnated antibiotic beads directly under the area might help. Ugh, this is frustrating. My sneaking suspicion is that in the long term, it may be a case of managing the infected area for the rest of his life, as I am not really hopeful at this point that the infection is going to completely go away.

Thanks so much for the prayers Peg...I know that you know just how frustrating and worrisome this can be. And I do believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## TinysMom

I don't know if you've been reading in the infirmary about Zeus' abscess that turned out to be in his lymph node.....most likely pasturella.

The vet wants us to take out his staple on Monday and remove the gauze she packed it with and treat it with honey (packing it with honey) over the next few days.

Please keep us updated - I am so worried about Yofi. I know you're going to do the best you can for the little brat....but I wish I could be there to see him in person (I so miss Jar Jar).


----------



## TinysMom

You probably saw this link...but...

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Bacterial/Schmorl/Schmorl.htm


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hugs and prayers for both you and Yofi.


----------



## Bassetluv

TinysMom wrote:


> You probably saw this link...but...
> 
> http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Bacterial/Schmorl/Schmorl.htm



Thanks Peg! Interesting how many different conditions rabbits can get (well, any animal, really). I'd never heard of this one, but it does sound very much like the descriptions I've read for Pasteurella as well...they say that Pasteurella is very difficult to treat, as it too tends to return once treatment is stopped. They did run a culture on Yofi's infection and found both staph and E. coli present. The vet keeps wondering if there's something that Yofi is snagging his chest on, but I've searched the room and have come up with nothing. :? What's weird too is how the infection travels; it's gone it's origin (an abcess in the middle of his chest) to just below that area, to the top of both of his front legs, and back to the upper part of his chest, and even further up...each time clearing up and then returning. Very frustrating.


----------



## Bassetluv

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> Hugs and prayers for both you and Yofi.



Thank you Dave...they are so appreciated! 

Yofi's course of treatment has now changed. He's off the Baytril and is now on Derapen (PenG) injectable. They had to teach me how to give Yofi his injections (first time for everything, I guess). I got to inject The Boy with a dose of saline, since the vet tech demonstrated the procedure by giving him his first treatment. It was a lot easier than I thought it would be - though when I give him his next one tomorrow, it will be one on one...no one to hold the Yofster for me. Mind you, he was good as gold at the vets and never batted an eyelid for either needle, so I'm hoping it will be as easy here.

I must say though, that I don't quite understand the clinic's math. The technician told me that Yofi is to get one injection every other day for the next 8 weeks, and when I questioned her about the syringes (while Dr. Johnso was there he told me that I could always get syringes at any local drugstore when I run out) the vet tech said not to worry about it, because they provided enough syringes in the package to get me through the whole course of treatment. Now, 8 weeks of treatment, every other day, should be 28 syringes, shouldn't it? (Okay, less the one dose he already got...should be 27.) But when I opened the package at home I found only 12 syringes supplied. LOL...and I can just see going to a local clinic in my area and asking for medical syringes...the east end of town is well-known for its drug problem, so I'm sure the pharmacist wont question me at all when I say "It's for my bunny". :dunno


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I don't know why they would question you, my pharmacist never questioned me when I had to get insulin for my wife's cat!

Good luck with Yofi and his shots. Miss Daisy and Jenny send e-lop ear hugs and kisses for his boo boo.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh Dave, around here it can be hard to get any medication (or supplies). When I had to purchase baby aspirin for Raph, the pharmacist questioned me thoroughly about it, and only gave it to me after 5 minutes or so of grilling (they don't sell baby aspirin on the shelf any more, you have to go to the pharmacist and ask for it). And when I buy pain meds with codeine (Tylenol or the store brand) I am always grilled over that one...and have been refused it as well. They don't outright tell you no - I'm not sure they're allowed to - but they will say they're out of stock (usually that involves the assistant excusing herself, going up to the pharmacist and whispering something, then coming back and sheepishly saying they didn't receive their delivery, or something like that). I sometimes buy it because of chronic neck/jaw pain as a result of radiation, but the pharmacists in this area tend to look at everyone who comes in asking for these type of medications as addicts.

LOL...in fact, back when I had just finished the radiation treatments and was at the height of pain from side effects (believe me, not a fun thing, as the radiation had burned the inside of my throat raw) I had run out of the prescription medication from the hospital. They had me on liquid morphine, and when I called the hospital to ask how to get it refilled, as I was in no shape to go all the way out there to get it, they told me to go to the nearest clinic with the empty bottle and explain it to the doctor there, and he/she would refill it. So I did. After finally seeing a doctor and trying to explain it to him, he sat back, looked at me and said, "I can't refill this...this is a narcotic. You might get addicted to it." I think that was the first time in my life I had the vision of strangling a doctor with his own stethoscope.  He could see that I could barely speak; I even had the burn marks on my throat from the radiation (not hard to doubt, as they leave two unmistakable parallel red stripes down either side of the neck). I finally managed to get it refilled after talking him into calling the hospital.

So yeah...I could just see the reaction if I walked into a pharmacy around here and asked for a bunch of syringes, and told them "It's for my bunny....yeah...that's it...my bunny". :biggrin2: I'll probably just go back out to the vet's when the syringes get low. (I didn't realize that Karen had a diabetic kitty! Of course if she did mention it in the forum at any point, I would most likely have forgotten...y'know, age and all ). I've heard of a few people who have had pets (especially cats) with diabetes who required daily insulin shots. I recall once having to go see a specialist, this was back in 1998 when that HUGE ice storm had hit; the doctor came in over an hour late, apologizing profusely. Turned out she lived in the country and still didn't have power back, and along with horses and dogs she also lived with a diabetic cat. She said, "Just try giving an insulin shot to a cat who knows that it's coming and is very adept at hiding. Every morning I go through this, trying to find a black kitty at 4 in the morning, in pitch black darkness, with nothing but a flashlight to look for him!" 

I'll convey the e-lop hugs and kisses from Daisy and Jenny to Master Yofi; I'm sure he will appreciate it!  Right now he'd soak in any attention from female bunnies, as I forgot to mention that he and Anna had to be separated for the duration of this. The vet is suspicious that either Yofi himself, or Anna (or both) is causing the condition to worsen when it starts to flare up because the area becomes bloody and a huge mess so quickly, and I did catch Anna constantly licking Yofi's neck when it first started out as an abcess. I'm not sure how much of a difference separating them will make though, as last night I found Yofi trying to dig away at it...but I'll try anything at this point. So now Anna is shut in the dog crate while Yofi gets the rest of the room. At least they can still see one another; they just can't cuddle.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The diabetic kitty died many years ago, but we did have to arrange a neighbor to come over and give Moosie her shot when we were gone. 

This is going to be rough on Yofi and Anna, poor bunny's.


----------



## Bassetluv

aw, I love the kitty's name...Moosie. :biggrin2: 

Seems Anna and Yofi are taking the separation well; they can still see one another and touch noses if they want. However, I think Anna is taking it a bit harder than Yofi. I let her out of the cage yesterday and she immediately went over to him...5 minutes later I had to put her back in, as she was aggressively licking at his chest. :expressionless I also catch Yofi grooming his chest a lot so I'm not sure how much of a difference separating the two will make, but I do know that Anna does not care for her confinement. Yofi, on the other hand, seems pretty laid-back. Well, he still has his *howse* to sit in, so perhaps that's keeping him happy.

Poor Yofi...his first injection the other day went terribly. I must have poked him 10 or 12 times because I couldn't get the plunger to work on the needle. He sat there quietly throughout as I tried different spots in the two shaved areas on his body, and I felt horrible, wondering what on earth I was doing wrong. I removed the needle at one point and tried it alone and the plunger worked well, so tried it again and still had problems. In the end I managed to get about 3/4 of the meds in him, but then when I went to withdraw the needle it stayed in! So I had to grab that and pull it out (I now know to hold the little orange part so the entire needle withdraws ). Anyway, last night I had to give Yof his next injection, and the same thing started all over again. I was convinced that the clinic had given me the wrong size needles, but then I had a thought...I tried an area on Yofi's body away from the shaved areas, and voila!...worked perfectly the first time. So that's what I'll do from now on.

I feel awful though, because Yofi now has an angry red circle on his back at one of the sites where I stabbed him.  Doesn't seem to bother him, but it sure does bother me every time I see it. I'm guessing it's irritation from the needle jabbing him. 

On an unrelated note, yesterday I decided to let Izzy stay out of his crate while I went out to the store. Was gone for a couple of hours, and when I came back both he and Kaya were good, nothing looked eaten or broken. But then 10 minutes later I went to take the dogs out for a walk, and for some reason Izzy's Halti wouldn't go on him. I kept trying to do up the plastic clasp, but it kept resisting. Then I took a good close look at it. The little rotter had chewed it, and destroyed the clasp...so now his Halti is no longer useable. Given that he hates the thing, I wouldn't be surprised at all to learn that this was no random chewing. :X 
AND on top of that, when we came back from our walk I sat down at the computer and...nothing. Wouldn't work. I'd left the screen on but it was in sleep mode and just wouldn't wake up when I moved the mouse. Finally it dawned on me to check wiring, so I followed the mouse's 'tail' and sure enough, _someone_ had chewed the wire almost in half. This, no doubt, most likely occurred after the Halti sabotage...'cuz Izzy also doesn't like it when I'm on the computer for too long. He gets bored and begins flomping his heavy head onto my lap, or leans against my legs and pushes with his body, trying to entice me to get up and play. Geez. And I thought that rabbits were the only ones capable of vindictive rabbitauge. Now I'm dealing with Izzytauge too.

Oh yeah, one funny thing with Izzy...yesterday the dogs and I went to my sister's for a barbecue. My nephew, Patrick, is 17 and is tall (around 6'1" or 6'2"), very long and lean body, with long hair and dresses in dark clothing. He and Izzy have met before, but only briefly since Patrick is always out somewhere. Well, yesterday we were sitting in the living room when Patrick came home; he walked into the house and then leaned on the door jamb, talking to his mother. And suddenly Izzy, who'd been running about with the other dogs, came in. He took one look at Patrick and went ballistic! Fur stood up on his back and he kept backing up, going "roorooroorooROOROOROOROO!!!!!!" at the top of his little doggie lungs. I finally managed to quiet him down, and was trying to convince him that Patrick was actually a person, not a monster from doggie hell come to drag him off, and was almost successful. Izzy settled down and his tail even began to wag just the tiniest bit. But then Patrick shifted his weight, and that did it....Izzy peed his little puppy pants and ran away.
Five minutes later Patrick left and went downstairs, then Izzy slunk back into the room. And he had just gotten his puppy coolness back (playing with a toy under the table) when Patrick's friend decided to come upstairs and meet us. I swear, this kid looked like Patrick's clone...same lanky tall body, same dark black attire, same long hair. Only this Patrick-clone had a skateboard in hand. Poor Izzy...he took one look at this second mutant teenaged behemoth and figured that was it...the Gates of Doggie Hell had opened and it's fury had been released to fetch him. He scrambled out of that room faster than I've ever seen him move (and that's FAST!) and I didn't see him for the next half an hour.

One more thing happened yesterday too...Izzy disappeared at one point, and (as with Yofi whenever he's running about and gets too quiet) I began to suspect Mr. Iz was up to something. So I went searching for him, and found him a few moments later in the backyard, pulling at bits of grass at one spot. So I went down to see what he was doing and discovered that Izzy had found a rabbit's nest. Thankfully he hadn't touched the babies; there were four of them that I could see, maybe more underneath, all curled up together in a rut in the ground. They looked to be no more than a week old. Cutest little things! As I looked at them Izzy sat there watching, his front paws splayed on both sides of the nest, and he seemed fascinated by these little guys. So all dogs were immediately banned from the yard in the hopes that mom bunny will return and move the nest.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I guess your nephew and his friendfrightening Izzy was payback for his chewing up things.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Well I guess your nephew and his friend frightening Izzy was payback for his chewing up things.



I never thought of that! :biggrin:

Latest Yofi update:

His skin on the one shoulder is looking better. Still reddish, but definitely less so than before, and the warmth has gone down as well. He still has a crusty lesion on his chest; I'm hoping it will dry up completely and disappear as the antibiotics take hold. I've read that longterm meds may or may not work, so am crossing fingers with this one. One good thing to note is that he's at least feeling better. More active and appetite like a horse! In the evenings I will open the cage and let him and Anna snuggle for a while, and every time I do the first thing Yofi does is head for Anna's food dish. She usually leaves some, while Yofi (the lapin-vac) Hoovers up all of his early on. So if Anna has anything left, it's gone within moments of the cage door opening.

Anna herself is quite a sight these days...she is going through one of the most enormous moults I've seen. It seems that every other year or so she tends to blow her coat in huge clumps, but this times she looks like a sadistic blind barber got to her...clumps and patches cover her from nosetip to tail feathers. You know the expression, "I just can't do a _thing_ with my hair"? Well, that's Anna. Every time I brush her I swear I could knit an entirely new Anna with what comes out!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di, Glad to hear that Yofi is feeling somewhat better.

It must be so sad for the two babies not being together all the time.

I know what your saying about the shedding. OMG Vega too is shedding in clumps. I wonder what colour her fur will grow in. Wow she got so light this summer. Her poor nose, that darn Winston is grooming her too much so she doesn't have a ton of fur on her Beautiful nose.

Give your babies a big kiss from me.

Susan


----------



## wabbitmom12

ray: Praying for Yofi's infections.

Glad to hear that he is feeling more like his Yofi-self. 

Our French Lop Rudy (who looks considerably like Miss Anna) sheds so much fur-constantly-that I wonder why he isn't a bald bunny! Dave cleans his cage every other day or so, and each time there's a mammoth ball of Rudyfur in every corner. And that doesn't count the fur that makes it behind his cage, or the fur that we have to lint-roller off of our clothes and furniture every time he's out for play time . He usually mixes hay into the Giant Furz Ballz in his cage, so he looks like he has a bunny nest under construction in each corner of his cage. Very odd for a male - NEUTERED - rabbit. :biggrin:

And speaking of bunny nests...Hurray to Izzy for not totally destroying the wild bunny nest he found, which would usually be the puppy thing to do! :big wink:


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hi Di,Â  Glad to hear that Yofi is feeling somewhat better.
> 
> It must be so sad for the two babies not being together all the time.
> 
> I know what your saying about the shedding.Â  OMG Vega too is shedding in clumps.Â  I wonder what colour her fur will grow in. Wow she got so light this summer.Â  Her poor nose, that darn Winston is grooming her too much so she doesn't have a ton of fur on her Beautiful nose.
> 
> Give your babies a big kiss from me.
> 
> Susan



Oh Susan, I am embarrassed to say that I only just realized you lost Buttercup. When I logged on here I saw his name under your avatar as at the Bridge, and it really threw me. I know that he was at a grand old age for a bunny, but it was still such a shock to learn. My sincerest apologies (and very belated condolences and ((((HUGS)))) to you, for both Buttercup and Jackie. I posted a comment in Buttercup's rainbow bridge tribute. 

Is it unusual for Vega to shed in clumps? Anna always does this, some years it is mild and some years it's pretty drastic, but this year I think is the worst I've ever seen. She also tends to shed bi-annually, spring and fall. Yofi, on the other hand, is a constant shedder. Not so much in clumps, more an all-over even shed. I'll post some pics of them that I took this evening to give you an idea (especially of what Anna looks like).


----------



## Bassetluv

wabbitmom12 wrote:


> ray: Praying for Yofi's infections.
> 
> Glad to hear that he is feeling more like his Yofi-self.
> 
> Our French Lop Rudy (who looks considerably like Miss Anna) sheds so much fur-constantly-that I wonder why he isn't a bald bunny! Dave cleans his cage every other day or so, and each time there's a mammoth ball of Rudyfur in every corner. And that doesn't count the fur that makes it behind his cage, or the fur that we have to lint-roller off of our clothes and furniture every time he's out for play time . He usually mixes hay into the Giant Furz Ballz in his cage, so he looks like he has a bunny nest under construction in each corner of his cage. Very odd for a male - NEUTERED - rabbit. :biggrin:
> 
> And speaking of bunny nests...Hurray to Izzy for not totally destroying the wild bunny nest he found, which would usually be the puppy thing to do! :big wink:



Yofi's definitely perked up, but his infection site still has me concerned. It's not as large as it had been, but it keeps going back and forth from nicely-pinking-up healed skin to aggrevated, sore-looking spots. I've had he and Anna separated, but did let them get together a couple of times in the evenings, as the flare-ups with Yofi have been happening even with Anna locked in the cage. 

Rudy sounds like Yofi. He too constantly sheds (year-round), but never in huge clumps. It's an all-over thing and the hair gets absolutely everywhere. Whenever I have to pick Yofi up I wind up with almost as much hair on me as he has on himself. One of these days PETA will be beating on my door, accusing me of wearing a fur coat.  LOL at Rudy and the *Furz Ballz* he creates! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Here are a few pictures I took of the two tonight, partly to show Anna's early Halloween coat (I had to put her against the wall so it would show up in the photos):






















In the last one you should be able to see the new coat that's been coming in under the old one. btw, these pictures were taken pre-brushing tonight, but I've been brushing her for a while now. When she first began the moult in earnest about a week ago, I'm pretty certain the first brushing removed the equivalent of at least two extra rabbits.

Here's Yofi too:
















And that's how his chest looked tonight too. Last night it looked pink and very healthy...tonight, back to this again. Sheesh. (btw, the missing hair on his shoulders isn't from moulting; that's where he got shaved for his *injectable* spots.)

Izzy and Kaya:






And two of Izzy, the day he came home from his neuter. These are the official Mr. Conehead pics:











I removed the cone after a couple of hours because it was frustrating him so much. He would walk very rapidly because it annoyed him, and every few seconds he'd smack into a wall or door jamb with it. Finally I found him the way he was posed in the last picture, resigned to a life of leaning on the sofa.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Di for the lovely message about Buttercup and Jackie. I miss them both very much. Even though Jackie didn't live with me for the past 10 months it was very difficult to hear.

OMG poor Anna that's quitethe shed. She's so cute. I could kiss her face all night. How old is she? What's her story? I'm sure i read it but then again good memory but short. :biggrin:

Hopefully that Yofi will get better real soon. Does he try to lick himself? Have you ever though to put a type of collar on him. Gosh someone on RO a while back made for their bunny, kinda like a stuffed sock but much smaller in circumference . Making it out of flannel or a jersey material would be nice and soft for him. Just a thought.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

I'm trying to remember now exactly how old Anna is supposed to be. I've had her for over 5 years now, and when I adopted her the HS said she was around 4 or 5...however, I doubt she was that old; she was probably more like a year old. So I'd put her age at around 6 or 7. She really does have a sweet face, doesn't she? 
Her story: I wasn't really looking for another rabbit, but I used to check the HS website every so often - maybe once every two or three months - and *just look*. One day when I was doing this I noticed a little brown bunny in one of the photos. There was nothing distinct about her, she actually was the most plain-looking of all the rabbits that were up for adoption. And yet for the next couple of weeks I couldn't seem to get her out of my mind, and found myself going back to the website every day. Finally, one day my brother dropped by to return a carrier he'd borrowed to take his cat to the vet, and out of the blue I told him about this rabbit, and showed him her picture. He said, "Did you want to go to the Humane Society and look at her?" I wasn't expecting that, hadn't even thought about asking him, but said yes right away, since not having a car limits me, and so off we went. As soon as I got there and saw her I knew that she'd be coming home with me. So after paying for her, and then waiting a couple of days to pick her up (I'd asked that she be spayed first), she came home.



> Hopefully that Yofi will get better real soon. Does he try to lick himself? Have you ever though to put a type of collar on him. Gosh someone on RO a while back made for their bunny, kinda like a stuffed sock but much smaller in circumference . Making it out of flannel or a jersey material would be nice and soft for him. Just a thought.



I asked the vet about that because I had seen Anna licking Yofi's neck in the past, and thought it might be serving more harm than good. I also wasn't sure if Yofi himself was licking at the spot himself (tuns out, he does), so thought an e-collar might be needed. Unfortunately the vet didn't recommend it because of the location of the infection; a collar of any kind would rub against it and irritate the skin, because it tends to run so far up his neck. No easy solutions for The Boy, I'm afraid.


Last night there was a bit of an unexpected melee here involving my dogs. I had been watching a movie I'd bought secondhand ("All The Little Animals"..Christian Bale is so young in it!) and was having some popcorn. Every once in a while I'd absentmindedly toss a couple of kernels to Izzy and Kaya, who enjoyed the unexpected treat. However, after one such toss suddenly the air was filled with the sounds of a dog fight...the two were biting and slashing at each other, horrifying sound effects to go along with it. I had to jump up and give Kaya a boot in the side as she was on top of Izzy, who was screaming and snarling underneath her. She immediately stopped and Izzy came flying over to me, then tried to hide behind me. Of course it all looked and sounded extremely dramatic, but no one was hurt...just a lot of saliva-coated fur on both. For the rest of the evening Izzy stuck to me like glue, and when we went to bed he ran straight into his crate and curled up, even though normally, he absolutely hates going in there on his own. They were actually best of friends again moments after the fight ended, but Izzy was certainly wary for the rest of the night.

I highly suspect that what triggered the fight was Izzy. He has some food aggression issues, and most likely - if both of them went for the same piece of popcorn at once - Izzy probably bit Kaya. (I'd been watching the movie when the fight broke out, so didn't witness the start of it.) Kaya doesn't put up with $%#$%#$% from anyone, even at 15, and so this would definitely have provoked her. Actually I'm glad she did, because Izzy needs to have another dog put him in his place once in a while. He tends to get too bold for his britches, and needs to learn that from a canine buddy. Thank goodness Anna and Yofi don't go through such antics! (LOL...if they did, Anna would put Yofi in _his_ place immediately!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad the pups are ok. 

Love the story about Anna, maybe she's the one with the psyhic(sp?) powers!


----------



## jujub793

omg!!! I literally laughed out loud at those pictures of your poor Anna, she looks like she had a rough nite out all night lol. The looks on her face make me laugh every time I look at them. Most be a bad molt year because my Willow and Walter are having a bad time of it too :X. Boy that darn infection of Yofi is stubborn as he is, poor little guy


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I was looking at this picture again and it reminded me of Get Smart and the "cones of silence"


----------



## wabbitmom12

Poor Izzy! He must be so glad that is all over with!

LOL on Miss Anna and her Strange Fur Molt. Is it just me, or does she look a little self-conscious in those pictures? 

Honestly reminds me of the time Dave made me mad while I was cutting his hair. :biggrin2: DO NOT anger your barber who still has the scissors in his (her) hands...YOU WILL turn out lopsided!


----------



## Bassetluv

Just a very brief update...Yofi has been on meds (PenG) for about a month now, and was showing signs of improving. The vet clinic even called a few days ago and asked how he was doing and I said (with fingers crossed) that his chest was starting to look very good. Wouldn't you know it...two days after that phone call the infection came raging back. The skin down his chest - above his right leg - was literally peeling off and exposing his underneathness. So...another phone call to the clinic, and another appointment booked for tomorrow. 

The good side of it, if there ever is a good side to a bunny illness, is that The Boy still has his appetite and is still alert and fiesty. A couple of weeks ago Izzy happened to set his front toes inside the rabbit room (he's intensely curious about them, but even moreso, he always hopes to snag a bunny ball or two when no one's looking), and Yofi hopped over to see him. Izzy began licking Yofi's head, and at first Yof seemed to enjoy it. But within moments it was like a lightbulb went off inside the Yofster's head ("hey, wait a minute...this is the one I _don't_ like") and suddenly he reared up, grunted loudly, and boxed Izzy in the face. POW POW POW POW!!! Poor Izzy wasn't sure what to do, but at least he had the good sense to back away before Yof decided to switch into high gear. I've decided that Yofi has now earned a middle name...Yofi T. Bunnay (the T standing for Tenacious).


> LOL on Miss Anna and her Strange Fur Molt. Is it just me, or does she look a little self-conscious in those pictures?
> 
> Honestly reminds me of the time Dave made me mad while I was cutting his hair. :biggrin2: DO NOT anger your barber who still has the scissors in his (her) hands...YOU WILL turn out lopsided!



Anna is looking much better now; her new coat is winning the war over the old one and she no longer sports a funky 'do. I do believe she does become a bit self-conscious when she looks like that, and I can empathize, having walked out of First Choice Haircutters many times in the past and wishing that I would have taken a hat with me before going there. 

LOL...I'd love to see a pic of Dave with his Angry Haircut!! :roflmao:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Bassetluv wrote:


> LOL...I'd love to see a pic of Dave with his Angry Haircut!! :roflmao:



I SO wish that I'd been allowed to take a picture! But alas, it was many years ago...before we all had cameras in our phones. Or even phones that weren't connected to walls. 
Fortunately for Dave, his hair grows very rapidly. :biggrin2: And when it grew out, he went to the REAL barber to "fix" it for him. FINE BY ME, I DIDN'T WANT TO CUT YOUR @#%** HAIR TO START WITH! (Perhaps that's what made me angry? I can't remember anymore...)


----------



## Bassetluv

Yeah, that would have made a great picture! 

Well, I just got back from the vet's. Not great news for Yofi. The infection looks to be invading muscle/tendon areas now, and is very very nasty-looking. Dr. Johnson, who's been treating rabbits as a specialty for over 12 years, said that he's seen lots of stubborn infections on his patients in the past but in those 12 years has not seen anything quite like this. 

The next course of action is going to be a biopsy. So Yofi's headed for surgery on Monday to get a biopsy and another culture done. I have no idea how much this is going to cost, and not even sure if it will help to pin down the culprit. Quite honestly, when I was searching for clues online the only thing I found that seemed close to this - in description and pictures - was an infection called necrobacillosis, which has a dismal survival rate.  However, some infections can just be stubborn, and if Yofi's been digging at this one, he could be aggravating it so it continually flares up. Problem is, it's been getting worse...right now it's at a point where it's become very dangerous. And having the biopsy/culture done is a bit worrisome too because he has to come off of the Derapen so the culture won't be compromised. I guess right now, it could go either way.

Dr. Johnson tried to fit Yofi with a soft "rabbit collar" - a soft rolled-up affair to keep him from chewing the site, but that didn't work (Yof apparently was still able to reach it) so he resorted instead to an e-collar, which he didn't want to put on Yofi a while back because the infection had been running high up on his neck. But now that it's down in the leg area again, and is invading tissue, the collar is a must. 

So, here's a couple of pics of my boy. He's not thrilled with the collar, but still is managing to eat his hay. Oh, and a couple of pics of the infected area, or part of it (kinda graphic).

The infection











And The Boy with his collar


----------



## Bassetluv

P.S. As serious as all of this is, the vet tech did get a smile out of me when she came out to the waiting room to say they had just put the e-collar on Yofi. She said, "His ears are so huge that they are getting forced out in front of him...he looks quite the sight!" And she was right.


----------



## jujub793

Oh poor Yofi! Prayers for him that his nasty infection goes away sooner than later ray:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Our poor Yofi! That infection looks really nasty. 

He looks cute with his ears pushed forward - but that collar has to be frustrating!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks guys...yeah, the infection is quite serious. And of course, being The Yofster, I got up this morning to find that he'd somehow managed to remove the e-collar completely. I've put it back on him again and reinforced it with tape. I did take his collar off him for a few moments yesterday (vet had suggested I remove it while he was being supervised, just to give him some relief from it) and as soon as it was off he went right at the raw open areas of his leg. So back on the collar went; that is, until Mr. Houdini removed it later on in the night. I woke up at 5 this morning (major migraine that wouldn't go away even after meds) and walked in to see the e-collar splatted on the floor in a corner, and Yofi with a big smile on his face. :X 

The vet called this morning to let me know how much the biopsy/culture is going to be. All I can do is say this: :shock: Then there will be the cost of follow-up treatment. Right on the heels of this, late yesterday I discovered a large lump on Kaya's leg which now has me worried about her. I'd just had her to the vet's two or three weeks ago for checkup, vaccines and Sentinel renewal too. When Yofi's vet called this morning I mentioned it to him and he said he'd ask the doctor who saw Kaya if she'd happened to notice it during the exam, and if she did, if she felt it was of any concern. (She hadn't mentioned it to me at the time.) So now once Yofi's taken care of I have to take Kaya back. Talk about a drain on finances...I don't even want to try to total what I've paid so far in the past six months on the animals...I'd probably pass out.

And my sister is going in for a biopsy of her own tomorrow (same day as Yofi, ironically). She just told me about this late last week - that she'd discovered a lump and was going for a procedure - so it came as a bit of a shock. She says she's not worried, though I know she is. Ugh. One step at a time I guess, whenever worries start gathering.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Di, 

Poor Yofi and poor you.

Geez can you not get a break. This is too much for you and the Yofster. How's Anna doing? The poor sweetie, I feel for her too, especially if she's still separated from Yofi.

My thoughts and prayers ray:are with you both. 

Sending TONS of HEALING vibes for Yofi.:nurse:

Prayers ray:going for your sister too. Lets hope it turns out to be nohing.

Hugs:hug1:hug:

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks so much Susan. :hug: I do find it's been a lot to deal with lately. I'm worried about my sister, but she is also a very strong individual and - worst case scenario - if the doctor were to find a tumour, they've come a very long way over the past few years with treatments. I'm praying she simply has a cyst, which is quite possible, but even if it were bad news I'd be very hopeful anyway. Four women we work with were diagnosed with breast cancer several years ago and all were successfully treated...even one who had quite an advanced case. Still, I'm holding hope for either a cyst or simply a lump that will go away; apparently for women entering menopause, this is quite a common occurrence.

With Yofi it stresses me because it has been so back and forth. He heals almost completely, only to have it show up again with a vengeance. For him I'm thankful that he still has his appetite and his attitude in all of this. I can't begin to describe how out of joint his nose has been over the cone! He grunts and snorts and gets upset, then tries to grab things and throw them. Thankfully most of things are out of his reach; the cone just clunks into them first. Must say I'm going to be worried tomorrow though, because he has to be put under for the biopsy, and that's not without its risks. 

LOL..._and_ in the midst of all of this, I've been dealing with health issues as well. Over the past while my arm and shoulder had been showing signs of tenderness, and then this last spring I fell while running to catch a bus. I wrenched my knee and sprained my ankle, but everything else seemed okay. However, between then and now the pain in my arm and shoulder has increased exponentially, to the point where I now can't do some things (reach behind my back, lift anything heavy, or reach above elbow height). I expect that the fall must have accelerated the condition (whatever it is...arthritis, tendonitis). For the most part I get by, but the pain is sudden and severe if I move ever so slightly a certain way. Makes it a bit more difficult because it's my left arm and I'm left-handed. I'm supposed to check out physiotherapy, but have yet to find out if I'm covered for any of it. If not, therapy will have to wait for a bit. (On the plus side, today I discovered a pain reliever that actually does work for this...Aleve. Not supposed to use it very often, but it's good to know that there's something I can reach for (figuratively speaking) if the pain gets bad.)

Aside from all of this, everything else is going good! :biggrin2:

Oh, and Anna is looking good...much better than the last photo I posted of her. Her new hair came in and the shedding is down to a minimum at this point. She's like a whole new girl! She's a bit upset that she and Yofi are separated, but she has adjusted to it. I love that Anna is so easy-going. She might play the part of a prima donna, but under that facade is a very laid-back girl.


----------



## TinysMom

I logged in last night to read your thread - and I burst into tears. I'm sorry - but I've lost 3 flemish bucks in the last week and the idea of losing Yofi - even though he's not "mine" - just scares the heebie jeebies out of me. I mean - it would almost be as bad as losing Tiny because I tell Yofi stories as much as I told Tiny stories and you've made him so real for us.

Please - give him a big kiss on the nose for me and tell him that I love him. 

I'm praying for him and that they can determine what this is.

I'll be praying for your sister too.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks so much Peg; I know you can certainly relate to all of this. And as awful as this might sound, I'm much more worried about Yofi right now than my sister. I have this gut feeling that she will be absolutely fine no matter what they find, but with Yofi, my gut feeling isn't so good.

Just dropped him off at the clinic an hour and a half ago, and they whisked him away while I was signing a consent form. He was so angry when I put him in the carrier - he hates that thing - was trying to tear apart the blanket and was hitting the sides with his feet. He calmed down once I got him turned around in it (with the cone on his head he couldn't turn by himself) and just sat there quietly in the car and at the vet's. I just got one glance at him as they were walking away, and that's when it hit me that I might lose him.

The vet seems to think that _maybe_ the infection doesn't clear up completely because Yofi digs at the area at night (hence the cone). I know that is part of it, but am not sure it's the entire reason, as his skin has cleared up in the area several times only to have it come back. So...is he digging at it even once it's better? I don't know. 

I'll know this afternoon how the surgery went...right now I'm at work (not supposed to be on here) and can't concentrate on anything. I will try and update here when I get news on how everything went. I so appreciate all of the prayers and good wishes for Yofi; thanksto everyone for caring about my boy.

*Peg, I'm so sorry for your losses...oh gosh...:rip:


----------



## MarisaAndToby

I have to tell you, I have never liked english lops. I thought they looked ridiculous and silly, but after reading your blog, and a couple others on here who have elops, they've all stolen my heart. Those big floppy ears which used to look so ridiculous to me are now endearing and adorable. Yofi seems to have such a quirky personality.

I have my fingers crossed for Yofi and your family, please update us as soon as you know. :hearts


----------



## Bassetluv

*MarisaAndToby wrote: *


> I have to tell you, I have never liked english lops. I thought they looked ridiculous and silly, but after reading your blog, and a couple others on here who have elops, they've all stolen my heart. Those big floppy ears which used to look so ridiculous to me are now endearing and adorable. Yofi seems to have such a quirky personality.
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for Yofi and your family, please update us as soon as you know. :hearts



Aw, thank you! For myself, English lops had always been a favorite, but I really didn't know all that much about them beyond their looks when I first saw a picture of one many many (many!) years ago. However, now that I've owned two - Yofi is my second - I will say that this breed of rabbit is so unique, I don't know how anyone could ever resist them (am I biased? Oh yeah ). They are personality PLUS++++.

One _big_ sigh of relief so far...the clinic just called to say that Yofi made it through surgery and is now resting quietly. :biggrin2:I'll be going out there to pick him up after work, so he should be home again by around 6:30 or 7:00 tonight. Oh, and I don't have the heart to tell The Boy that - as per doctor's orders - he has to wear the cone of silence ad infinitum. Well, not actually that long, but (crossing everything available to be crossed) so long as they can figure out how to get this blasted infection under control, the cone has to stay on until it's completely healed AND his fur has grown back fully. He will certainly be one fun bunny to live with until then! Hates the cone, and every morning and evening he manages to get it absolutely covered with lovely bunnysoft night feces. And what doesn't get on the collar gets smeared and ground into the floor (you should see the rabbit room right now...I have some major scrubbing to do when I get home). Gives a whole new perspective to 'ring around the collar'. :yuck

Well, one step at a time with all of this...


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di,

I'm on my own mini lap top at work:biggrin2:. My job is so boring sometimes and I'm usually the only person in the office, so i need to do something to keep me awake.:yawn::sleep:.

Is their not something that can be made with material so Yofi can't get to his bobo? Or even a one piece doggy outfit that he can wear and notget at it. Where I work we sell doggy clothes. I'm wondering if he would keep it on even if it's onlywhen your home so you can watch him and Anna can be with him. 

Let me know what you think.

Susan


----------



## jujub793

Sheeew! So glad to hear the Yofster made it through his surgery ok! I have been so worried about him! just like everyone else he has stolen my heart, one of my most favorites on the forum. I hated the thought of something bad happening to him under anesthesia. Don't forget, through all this you need to be taking care of yourself also, your furry babies ( all of them) need you! Continued prayers and well wishes your way for all of you.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Is their not something that can be made with material so Yofi can't get to his bobo? Or even a one piece doggy outfit that he can wear and not get at it. Where I work we sell doggy clothes. I'm wondering if he would keep it on even if it's only when your home so you can watch him and Anna can be with him.



I do like that idea Susan...it would give him some relief from the cone, that's for sure. But I'm also wondering if having material over the site might irritate it even more. One thing Dr. Johnson mentioned that this infection could be (he's grasping at any idea right now) is some condition - of course I can't recall what he called it - that causes the skin to get inflamed, irritated, and itchy. The more it itches the more the rabbit begins to dig at it, and the worse it gets. I think I'd be a bit nervous about possibly irritating the site by having anything touch it, so probably wouldn't try it. (Which is too bad, because I'd love to have an excuse to dress him up! :biggrin


----------



## Bassetluv

> Sheeew! So glad to hear the Yofster made it through his surgery ok! I have been so worried about him! just like everyone else he has stolen my heart, one of my most favorites on the forum. I hated the thought of something bad happening to him under anesthesia. Don't forget, through all this you need to be taking care of yourself also, your furry babies ( all of them) need you! Continued prayers and well wishes your way for all of you.



You know jujube, when the phone rang at work today and I saw the vet clinic's name in the display, for a moment I froze. I was terrified to pick it up. Guess it's because I did have a rabbit die once a few years ago...I'd taken him in for a routine neuter, and then when they called me at work they told me the news. It's an awful way to have a pet go, so unexpectedly. I was so afraid that I'd lose Yofi today that I couldn't concentrate on anything. That and I kept worrying about my sister's biopsy as well. (She actually did very well; left work, went and had the procedure done, then came back to work and stayed till the end of the day. She was even the one who took me to pick up Yofi, saying she felt absolutely fine.)

Anyway, after all of the worry my boy is back home. A bit angry at the moment, sulking a bit, but he's home. When I went to collect him at the vet's the technician told me that he was eating from the time he arrived there this morning until just before they put him under, and then as soon as he woke up and the initial grogginess wore off, he got back to eating again. Certainly sounds like Yofi! Right now he's confined to the bunny crate, having eaten some hay, a few mouthfuls of pellets, a carrot and some parsley. Oh, and he was very thirsty too, sucked back the water like it was some sort of magic elixir. I took a few pictures, and they make me kinda sad to see them, but I wanted to get some photos of him once he got back. So here's a few pics of Yofi, cone and all, post-biopsy/culture surgery.

Trying his groom-and-remove-the-cone maneuver

















EARZ






Eating 






Anna






Realizing that Yofster is back






And this, which both melted my heart and broke it at the same time


----------



## jujub793

awww very tender moment with the "kids"!. Well i am glad Yof seems no worse for wear, his intake valve as you say, is in full tilt, so that is a good sign! Your sis is good, Yofi on the mend, now its "Di" time!:hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

I can't tell you how many times I've been grateful that Yofi does have an intake valve which is always set to "ON: Full suction". He's been through a few rounds of GI stasis that were pretty scary, but would always bounce back andimmediately begin stuffing his face again, once the pain was taken care of. Last night he ate a fair bit, although he was eating slower than normal, and then he just fell asleep. I even nudged him a couple of times and he didn't respond. The anesthetic was still in his system, so I left him alone and let him get some rest. This morning he was still somewhat quiet, but his appetite soon emerged once I got him some more greens and hay. 

Those two photos of him and Anna just got to me, because as soon as Anna noticed that Yofi was in the cage she hopped over to it, and Yofi went up to her. She sat there for 10-15 minutes just watching him, nosing the bars of the crate...obviously wanting to get in there with her little buddy. 

oops, gotta run...supervisor wants me...


----------



## TinysMom

Poor Anna - this has to be tough for her too...


----------



## wabbitmom12

:hug: Glad your sis is okay. I hope she gets her biopsy reports in a timely manner - waiting is the pits!

The Boy sure has a lot spirit, doesn't he? You just can't keep a Yofi down. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Poor Anna - this has to be tough for her too...



I think it really is. I gave her a soft cushion to lie on (since she's now separated from Yofi, she has to reside in the main part of the room that is all wood flooring, and she _hates_ hopping on that surface), and she is usually lounging on it when I go into the room, but I often catch her at the side of the crate as well, peering in longingly at her buddy. Yofi is usually peering back too (probably whispering to her "Get me outta here, Anna...and get this BLASTED CONE OFFA ME!!!"). 

One thing I have discovered in all of this though, is that for all these years I thought Yofi was the one who messed up the room...but it's actually Anna! Yofi stays in the crate and the bedding remains relatively clean (whereas when the two of them have access, the bedding is full of urine stains just hours after I've changed it),and Anna is leaving pees and poops absolutely everywhere (and grinding it into the floor as well, sheesh). She is one Messy Marvin!


----------



## Bassetluv

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :hug: Glad your sis is okay. I hope she gets her biopsy reports in a timely manner - waiting is the pits!
> 
> The Boy sure has a lot spirit, doesn't he? You just can't keep a Yofi down. :biggrin2:



Oh, I agree...waiting truly sucks when your health is on the line. When I was diagnosed with cancer in 2003, it had taken doctors an entire year to do so. Tests kept coming back as 'inconclusive', and in the end the specialist told me that there was nothing wrong with me except for stress, and to go home. I walked out of his office thinking, 'You're wrong' as I knew it wasn't just stress...but had to wait another six months before going back with even more symptoms, and finally getting a proper diagnosis. And then I had to wait over 2 months to get treatments - which was actually quite fast, as the normal waiting time from diagnosis to treatment was anywhere from 6 months to a year (apparently the radiologist marked my case as Urgent). 

You can sure say that again about Yofi...spirit PLUS! When I took him to the vet after this last infection flared up the vet was astounded by the look of it, and then when I returned a few days later to drop him off for his biopsy (post-Cone application), the vet was just as astounded by how rapidly his skin was healing. He said it was incredible how soon it was regenerating cells in the area.

The vet called this morning with results of the biopsy/culture; cancer and some other insidious afflictions were ruled out, but they did find something curious. Yofi has an infection that this vet, in his time of practice, has not only not seen before, but he tried to tell me the name of it and couldn't even pronounce it. Apparently it's not very commonly seen, and it tends to be highly resistent to certain antibiotics...including the Derapen that Yofi is on. So protocol is now to switch The Yofster back to Baytril (which is an antibiotic that it does tend to respond to) and see how it goes from there. btw, the vet also told me that Yofi's infection was so bad that it was getting dangerously close to considering amputation of the limb. NOT a good prospect, especially with a larger bunnay like him. Am still crossing fingers and praying that he responds fully to this new course of treatment, and that the infection finally goes away for good and his leg/chest heals.

Oh yeah, and Yofi is ONE *MAD* BUNNY; this cone ordeal has his nose completely and utterly out of joint. He rams it into me whenever he gets the chance, and gets particularly mad when food drops out of his mouth and rolls under it. Imagine, food actually managing to escape from his gaping maw? As the guy from "The Princess Bride" would say, "INCONCEIVABLE!!!"


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, on the non-bunny related front, my sister finally told me her biopsy results - she went today to get the news. I hate it when my gut feeling is right. Test came back positive for cancer, though they have no idea right now if it's early stage or not. She has to be scheduled for a lumpectomy for further news. Oddly, I had a dream about a week ago, a very brief, straightforward one, with her standing in front of me and saying, "Di, I have cancer"...not in a sad way, just matter-of-fact. And it was the type of dream that I have every so often which turns out to be a premonition (these don't happen often, but when they do, they stand out from other dreams, just...different in feeling, aura, whatever). So now we have to wait and see when she gets scheduled for the procedure, and the results of that (apparently they check to see if it's a hereditary type of cancer or an environmental one, and course of treatment will vary accordlingly...I never heard of that before; if they checked for that when I went through it several years ago, no one told me).

As for Yofi, The Boy is now havingminor issues (hopefully nothing more than minor)with his eyes. He can't clean them because of his cone of silence, and while I've been wiping his face for him in the morning and evening, I don't think I was doing a very good job, because his fur was matted around the corners and was dried and stiff, and this progressed to some fur falling out and now inflamed skin. So I'm going to try some boric acid solution and will really make sure the fur gets cleaned up well too. His ears were also very pink, reddish actually, and very dry because he was obsessively licking them, but that has been responding well to salve I've been applying. The area where the infection was above his leg (knock on wood, not wanting to jinx anything) so far has been healing very well...better than I expected to see at this point. So if I can get his eye problem under control I'll be more than happy. He's going back to the vet on Monday to get his stitches out anyway, so we'll see what they say then. Unfortunately it's not his regular vet he'll be seeing, but I'm sure the one who does will do a thorough exam.


----------



## Bassetluv

Took these this morning before I went to work:

The eye that's the most inflamed (looks wetter than it is; i had wiped it down)





The site of his infection:






And nomming away






Don't those things make great dinner plates?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Di, I have spent the last half hour or so catching up on your blog. Since everyone in the house has been sick for so long I haven't been keeping up with everyone's blog. You and Yofi have been in my daily prayers, so will your sister.

I was laughing when you said how Yofi gets his cone off every so often. Like you told me a long time ago, "e" in e-lop stands for engineer. His leg looks a lot better compared to the earlier pictures you posted.

The indomitable spirit of the Yofster, just can't keep that boy down, I don't think he allows it. If ever there is a rabbit with a fighting spirit it is him. 

The last picture gave me a good chuckle. Before I read the caption to the last picture I was just thinking what a nice tray his hear makes.

He probably has a bucket list ofmischief to accomplish and hasn't even scratched the surface yet.


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh Dave, thank you...I know my sister could certainly use some prayers. She's acting as though none of this is bothering her, but it's easy to tell that she's worried. She's very distracted and a bit too unconcerned. I think other than waiting for the biopsy results, this will be the hardest...waiting for the procedure to be done and to find out if this was caught early. 

Yofi too can always use prayers; this infection thing has been going on for so long. While it's healing wonderfully right now, I still have two fears. First, once he's cleared and no longer has to wear his cone, I'm afraid he might tear at the area again (I'm considering Susan's idea, once his cone comes off...to dress The Boy in little boy bunny clothing to keep it covered up (won't he be thrilled with _that_!). And I'm also afraid that the darned infection might just come back on its own. Only time will tell.

*****************************************************************

Today was a particularly not-so-great day for me, I think. This morning started off with me running a bit late for work. I had to bathe Yofi's face and apply more drops to his eyes (have been treating him with a mild boric acid solution and some 'Clear Eyes' drops, and he has shown signs of improvement...knock on a wooden rabbit hutch), and had to remove his cone and scrub that clean. That darned Cone of Silence has to be removed and cleaned twice a day, because Yofi tends to get the rim full of those wonderfully mushy, smelly yummy bunny poops. Some days it's not so bad, while others...you'd swear he had purposefully ground them in, somehow spinning The Cone in the process so the entire edge gets decorated. This morning the coating was pretty average, but still took a while to clean; after all, those bunny poops are, I swear, engineered to adhere to any surface, forever, once dry. Then after Yofi maintenance it was on to the dogs, going for a walk, feeding them, cleaning up after them, shushing Izzy for barking, shushing Kaya for barking, shushing the two of them together, and finally booting their noisy rear ends out to the backyard. Then it was back to the rabbit room again, this time to clean dirtied dishes and refresh hay, water, and veggies. And finally it was my turn to get ready for work, then run for the bus to catch it. 

I got almost halfway to work - almost to the place where I get off the bus, duck into Tim Horton's to pick up my once-a-day coffee habit, and catch the next bus...when traffic suddenly came to a halt. There were sirens blaring and red lights flashing, and when I craned my neck and looked out the window I could see part of what was a collision, right in the middle of the intersection. Nothing new for Ottawa...the drivers here are sometimes insane, running red lights, trying to run down pedestrians, shaking fists and screaming obscenities, all to get that extra half a minute ahead of the next guy. It looked like there were no major injuries at this one (though I'm still grateful not to have been one of the poor people it happened to!), but the intersection was hopelessly loggerheaded. I was just about to get up and leave the bus, since it was only about a 3 minute walk away from the Tim Horton's anyway, when the driver was instructed by the police to take a detour. And what a detour he took. He went down every side street he could find, maneuvered and manipulated that extra-long poor folks' stretch limo around tight turns and parked cars, and just kept driving, and driving, and driving. Finally he looped around and got back onto the main road, only now he was about a 10-minute walk away from my point of destination, the coffee shop. I began to panic...what do I do? Do I stay on the bus and go to work, sans Tim Horton's best in hand? Could I function all day without that wonderful brew in front of me, waiting to be savoured? NO Tim Horton's coffee? All day?? I couldn't do it. So I jumped off the bus (yes, waited until he stopped first) and ran the few blocks back to Timmies. Ordered coffee, ran a few blocks back up the road again (since they were diverting traffic, the buses would be skipping the stops in that area), and finally caught another bus and made it to work. Late, but I'd arrived. Then I sat down at the computer and started my work day.

Around 9:30 one of my coworkers came in to ask if my email was working. "Sure", I said, "I sent out three emails already this morning...they went out fine" and I showed her the messages in my Sent box. 
"That's odd," she said, "Everyone else can't even log into their email". Huh, I thought; for once something electronic is working for me, while everyone else is having the issue. Weird, but hey, at least mine's up and running.
At 10:00 an editor came in and handed me a couple of papers, asking me to perform a web check on them (check the paper for any errors in the 'back' section of our website, before approving it to be posted live). I had a ton of work to catch up on, a huge stack of papers sitting beside me to check, as well as a stack of papers to be sent out to a contract company for 'premarking', but I thought that I might be able to squeeze them in if I worked very quickly. So I took them, and 5 minutes later opened Internet Explorer to sign in to our site. Half an hour later I was still sitting there waiting for the sign-in to go through. ARGH! Anyway, long story short, we wound up having problems off and on all day with internet connection, email (turns out all of the messages that I sent, didn't go...so much for being the only one with a working Outlook), and programs crashing. I worked on one very math-heavy LaTeX paper (tons of work converting that to Word, cleanup involved takes forever) for about 3 hours, and then Word and MS Office crashed completely, and I don't think any of my saved work got saved. Finally the end of the work day came, and I rushed off to catch an early bus to get home. Just enough time, I calculated, to arrive, let the dogs out, scrub Yofi's Cone, and get him and Kaya ready for our pet taxi pickup to the vet. I might even have 5 minutes to spare, just to sit down and relax.

It was not to be. I walked into the house, took off my coat and then went to the bedroom. Opened the door, and was almost knocked over by the overwhelming smell. Diarrhea. Dog diarrhea. Izzy. :X

The little rotter had somehow, in the course of the day, managed to pull some of the blanket that covers his crate into it, where he went to work redecorating the fringes. Tattered bits of blanket (oh, and tattered bits of a jacket sleeve that was next to the crate) were tugged through the bars, some parts consumed, some eaten and then - obviously not to his taste - spit out again. The odd thing though, was that I couldn't see any doggie doo-doo in the crate, even though the smell was rank enough to make a skunk recoil in horror. I opened the crate tentatively, pulled Izzy out, checked him over (not a drop of anything was on him) and then shoved both him and Kaya into the backyard while I performed a closer inspection. It didn't take long for me to find ground zero. Pulling the crate away from the wall, I saw it: diarrhea sprayed over an entire wall behind it, rungs of the crate close to the floor dripping with it, and an oozing, fetid puddle of it squished beneath the crate's tray. What a bleepity-bleep-bleeping mess! Obviously I couldn't leave it that way until coming back from the vets, as the smell would probably have melted the walls had it remained there much longer, but I also was going to have to put Izzy back in the crate before leaving anyway. So I shovelled, mopped, and scoured with lightning speed (and in the midst of this discovered that I was almost out of paper towels) to get everything clean and tidy(ish). I still had Yofi to do yet, and the pet taxi man would be arriving shortly. Then, just as I was cleaning up the last of it all, Izzy came running back into the bedroom, ball in mouth, tail wagging furiously. I looked over at him and said, "Do you SEE what you did here?!?" He looked back at me, dropped the ball, opened his mouth and spewed vomit. All over the carpet. Alllll over the carpet. AARRRGGGHHH!!! Back again to mop, bucket. cleanser, air freshener, you name it. Scurried and scrubbed like there was no tomorrow. Tossed everything in a bucket, cleaned myself up, then ran to get Yofi, hoping his Cone would be good enough to go. But nope...The Boy had once again decorated it with a ring around the collar of goo. So - ran into the bathroom with cone, scrubbed, wiped, cleaned, ran back out and saw the pet taxi guy waiting patiently in the driveway. Grabbed Yofi, put him in a carrier, grabbed Kaya, leashed her, grabbed purse, coat, prayed that Izzy would be okay, and ran out the door.

On the way to the vets the traffic was horrendous. There has been construction going on in the west end of the city since probably mid-1965, and tonight the congestion of cars was terrible. The normally 20 minute drive took closer to 40 minutes, and at one point the cab driver, trying to pull into a sidestreet that led to the main thoroughfare the clinic was on, took a chance and stepped on the gas, as no one had been willing to let him go. He managed to get through all right, but the sharp turn toppled poor Yofi's carrier, and The Boy got a bit shaken and stirred. I don't know how he did it, but it was like the carrier tumbled on its own, while Yofi sat motionless with it moving around him. He never toppled over himself, simply sat there upright the entire time. I'm still not sure how he defied the law of gravity like that...maybe there's a Law of Yofi that supersedes all others. At any rate, he wasn't hurt; just mad. 

So we got into the clinic and the vet (not Yofi's regular vet...but the visit was simply to remove stitches anyway) looked at Yof while I filled her in on his latest *flareups* - eyes turning red and inflamed, ears dried out and red. The ear problem was cleared up easily with a few applications of Bag Balm, and his eyes were actually looking better...but I wanted her to look at them anyway, as he may have needed a topical antibiotic. The vet technician keep oohing and aahhing over Yofi, but he was having none of the flattery this time. He was SO beyond upset at this point. So when the technician went to get Yofi out of his carrier he somehow latched onto the floor with all four feet and would. not. budge. She smiled and said, 'Oh, I don't think he wants to come out' (I thought, 'Oh, really???' lol) and then she grabbed his backside to try and pull him out. Uh oh, I mused, he is definitely not going to like this...and I was right. As soon as the technician began to pull, he grabbed the blanket that was in the carrier and attacked it. Impressive grunts and snorts flew through the air like some sort of lagomorphic profanity. He raged and roared, blanket bearing the brunt of his wrath, while the vet tech commented, 'I think your bunny is a bit upset'. Upset?? I thought. He's downright FURIOUS! For a few moments there it was almost like a scene right out of Jurassic Park, where you don't quite see the velociraptor, but you can feel the crate it's in as it shakes and vibrates, and you can hear those beastly screams coming from within. In the end The Boy did emerge, eyes wild, body tensed, but no longer acting quite like something otherworldly. I do admit though, I was half expecting to see his head start spinning around, spewing pea soup as it did, as he was being excavated from the cage.

Once out, Yofi did calm down. They removed The Cone (obviously NOT The Cone of Silence at this point), checked his owwie, looked briefly at his eyes, and then decided to take him into the back room to examine him further. The reason for the vet visit was to remove the stitches that were put in place after the biopsy was done, and so they were going to do that while he was back there too. I sat back with Kaya and waited as they walked away with My Boy, wondering how well the entire process would go.

Ten minutes later they returned. The vet looked a bit perplexed. "You know," she said, "He doesn't have any stitches to remove". Huh? No stitches? "But I saw at least one stitch on him a couple of days ago", I responded. "Well", she said, "there's none there now". So I took a quick look at the area, and I could no longer see anything except for the scab that had formed not long after he had come home. Yof, I thought to him, What the heck...where did your stitches go? But he wasn't answering me. He wasn't talking to anybody.

"He looks good," this vet said, "and we took pictures of his eyes for his vet to see when he comes in tomorrow. But it looks like he just has a case of conjunctivitis. It should clear up quickly." The technician, who was now standing a bit further away, added, "Oh, and he's quite the character". I was going to ask her what she meant by that...what was Yofi doing in the back examining room? But I held my tongue, noticing that the poor girl was looking a bit more ashen than she had before she'd left with him. 

Then the vet tech said, "Time to go back in your cage, mister" and attempted to stuff 12 lbs of Yofi through that small carrier door. She was in such a hurry that she'd even forgotten to put his cone back on his head, which sort of answered my question about what 'quite the character' must have meant. And of course inserting a Yofi into a carrier is as decidedly hard as extracting a Yofi can be, so the struggle once again began. And once again, in the end Yofi relented and went in, but not before throwing in a grunted bunny cuss or two first.

At last we were ready to leave. Almost. I had to sit in the front and wait for the bill and pick up some ointment for Yofi's red eye. So we sat for about 10 minutes, and just as we were being called to the counter the vet came running out of the exam room toward me. Uh oh, I once again thought. This can't be good. "Excuse me," she whispered, "but can you bring your rabbit back into the exam room for a minute? We just noticed some blood on the floor and wanted to make sure he's okay".

Blood? On the floor? Now I was confused. Even though The Boy was mad as H-E-double-hockeysticks at everyone, I didn't think he'd actually attacked the vet tech (who at this moment is most likely surfing the 'net for alternate career choices). And his infection had healed, he wasn't exactly leaking from any appendages or anything, so...where did the blood come from??

Turns out The Boy has now developed another condition. He once again has a sore hock. When the vet reached in and turned him around in the carrier to check him over (she didn't dare even attempt to take him out) one glaring red heel flashed out at her as he shifted his weight and tried to go in the opposite direction. Oh, cripes. How on EARTH did Yofi manage to get sore hocks again? He's housed on vet bedding, it's changed every other day, his litter (Woody Pet with Carefresh on top) is scooped daily, and he hasn't been on carpeting in some time. Well, I just sighed and shook my head at this new challenge...I mean, treat the infection, CHECK. Treat the ears that were obsessively licked red and raw, CHECK. Treat the eyes that were weeping and angry red, CHECK. Now this, feet too. So it's treat the feet that power the legs that run the ears that are connected to the eyes that...on and on. High maintenance rabbit? Holy cheese and crackers!

And that was, officially, finally, the end of the vet visit. And the beginning of the end of one very weird day. Oddly, I was watching a show on AMC last night (the season premiere of The Walking Dead) and as I sat and watched this group of people trying desperately not to be eaten by the dripping, soddy, filthy, foul-mouthed undead who lumbered and lurched their way (in herds, no less) toward the still sorta living, I thought, boy...these guys have it bad...I'm glad I'm not one of them....

As Bill Cosby used to say, Never Challenge Worse. :expressionless


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sending some hugs and prayers your way :hug:ray:.What a day! Words failme. I guess things can only go up from here.

Do you have any hair left? I think I would have pulled mine out.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:shock: YIKES, DI!! WHAT A DAY!! :shock: 

Some days, it just doesn't pay to get out of bed.

Unfortunate to say, I think our son Josh and his beloved, Cally, could relate to your multiple-sick-animals-at-once, barfing-and-pooping-everywhere-one-after-the other experience. 

Spectacular Spock, the ginormous Great Dane puppy was pooping and barfing, at the same time the 2 Papillion puppies, Mozilla and Safari, had pneumonia, with pooping and barfing. I knew it was bad when Josh, the independent, new-house owner, called and said, "Mom! Can you come here and help me??" (It's a 40 minute drive, by the way.) "All of the dogs are sick and I've been cleaning up after them for 4 hours now. They keep getting sick while I'm bathing one, or cleaning a mess out of the dog crates!!" 

Let's just say, the house DID NOT SMELL RIGHT when I walked in. So bad, I was afraid it might never smell right again! :vomit: At least there were 3 of us to handle it, when Cally got home from work. How you did it all by yourself, I do not know! Those two aren't planning to have any children, but I think they got a good dose of "parenthood" those few days, complete with worrying about their "fur kids".

So glad to hear that Yof's infection is much improved. I think the vet tech gets the Understatement of the Year Award for her pithy comment, "Oh, and he's quite the character." :blueribbon:

Tell the Yofi I said, "NO headfirst, toilet-diving!" while you are caring for his sore hocks. 

ray: Prayers for your sister. I do hope there is some good news coming back after her lumpectomy. Do you feel comfortable sharing her name? God knows who she is, of course, but I'd love to be praying for her by name throughout her diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## jujub793

:hug2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

After reading your post again and Izzy eating clothing items I just remembered my son Josh's great dane was sick again last week. Turns out he had eaten some of his girlfriends underwear, part of a rug and a small stick.


----------



## Bassetluv

> Spectacular Spock, the ginormous Great Dane puppy was pooping and barfing, at the same time the 2 Papillion puppies, Mozilla and Safari, had pneumonia, with pooping and barfing. I knew it was bad when Josh, the independent, new-house owner, called and said, "Mom! Can you come here and help me??" (It's a 40 minute drive, by the way.) "All of the dogs are sick and I've been cleaning up after them for 4 hours now. They keep getting sick while I'm bathing one, or cleaning a mess out of the dog crates!!"


This paragraph alone deserves a double :shock:!!:shock:!!

Having pets can be a wonderful prep for parenthood, I think. I'm still not sure how parents of multiple babies (twins, triplets, etc.) can do it though. I was exhausted just raising one. But I find with multiple pets, it can sometimes be just as challenging. 

Oh, andYofi's foot, it turns out, isn't too bad after all (so long as I keep it clean, otherwise it could go bad). I suspect Yofi must've done something, or reacted badly, when the vet and the vet tech had him in the back room, because the blood that they discovered from him was on the floor, and the only time he was on the floor was just after they returned him from the back room...the vet tech had put him there to try and cram him back into the carrier. There was no blood on on his blanket or in his carrier when we first arrived, and the examining table where he'd first been placed when I brought him in had no blood on it. It turns out (after I inspected his feet more carefully) that he somehow knocked a callous off of one hind foot where he used to have sore hocks, so he must've done something to cause it to tear off (he's had those callouses for about 3 years now). Maybe that's why the vet looked so sheepish when she asked me to bring him back in...I suspect they aren't used to handling bunnies of Yofi's semi-impressive mass. 

My sister's name is Suzanne (though I've always called her Sue...boy I used to tease her when the song "A Boy Named Sue" was popular, way back when). I'd be soappreciative for prayers...she doesn't really believe in them, but I do. We're 4-1/2 years apart in age - me being the 'older, but not necessarily wiser' one - and she's been my best friend forever. She's very strong in spirit, but I also know she's held a fear of cancer for many years, as we lost our mother to the disease when I was 10 and she was 6. Thank you somuch for thinking of her, Karen. Whenever she does have the surgery done and gets the results, I'll let you know. (One thing that's nice is that we work in the same office, so I can drop over to see how she's doing fairly regularly.)

aww jujub, thanks for the hug! LOL...just what I needed today. This is my first break that I'm taking at work since 7:30 this morning (sneaking in a post here); been rushed off my feet all week. My workload is normally very heavy, but I'm also covering for a coworker until the 25th, so the workpile just got twice as hefty. I can get through it, just so long as I don't go home to any more doggie doo sprayed all over the walls, or anything chewed up or otherwise destroyed. :X



> After reading your post again and Izzy eating clothing items I just remembered my son Josh's great dane was sick again last week. Turns out he had eaten some of his girlfriends underwear, part of a rug and a small stick.



LOL! You can just tell by seeing pics of Spock that he's a handful, and not just size-wise. He does look like quite the personality! I will admit that I was quite worried about Izzy after I discovered he'd eaten the blanket because a couple of weeks ago my sister told me about her friend's dog - can't recall the breed now - but he got into the laundry and ate several pairs of underwear. Unfortunately it caused a blockage and he died before they could get him to surgery...so I'm always worried if my pup ingests anything he shouldn't. So beware the dog who takes a liking to articles of clothing, carpets, or rugs. Oh, and I once knew a guy (online) with a basset hound who had a penchant for non-food digestives; he came home one night to discover his dog had eaten an entire bag of bread, plastic wrapper and all. He had to be rushed to the vet's for emergency surgery because the plastic bag had become entangled in his intestinal tract. With dogs like that, an emergency slush fund is a must, I guess. 

P.S. Yep, still have my hair, and it's not grey (yet) either. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

A few new(ish) photos...

A few weeks ago I took the dogs for a walk on a warm fall weekend day. Took tons of pictures, but will only post a couple here. The first is my favourite of Izzy:






And a pretty nice one of Kaya too:






Here's one of Yofi (still sporting his cone):






The infection site eventually went down to one small line of scar tissue/scabbing along the top of his leg, but now that too has healed over. I'd like to take the cone off of him permanently, BUT...the little rotter begins obsessively licking at the area when I'm not watching him. I'm so worried that he will undo everything and tear it all open again, exposing the tissue to yet another infection. He's got an appointment to see Dr. Johnson again this coming Friday, and I'm sure he'll be pleased by the progress - it's absolutely amazing how the area went from such a horrifically gruesome infection to this (taken moments ago):











He's still on antibiotics, but I suspect will be taken off of them at his vet visit. Next will be the truly worrisome part; how to keep a Yofi from undoing all of the healing he's been doing. The Boy _is_ a challenge! 

Here's a couple more of him:






How's this for a disapproving rabbit look?






And with the cone removed...relief to be able to groom again:






And what good would Yofi pictures be without at least two of Anna?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great pictures Di, 
Is Anna back with Yofi yet?
Let me know if you want the doggy outfits for him, I can post them ASAP.

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Great pictures Di,
> Is Anna back with Yofi yet?
> Let me know if you want the doggy outfits for him, I can post them ASAP.
> Susan



Thanks Susan!  I'm still not sure how I'm going to approach Sir Yofi and his attire; what I'm hoping for is his completely ignoring the area not too far down the road. So far though, he does still overgroom it whenever The Cone is removed. If I do put something on him, it is going to have to be durable material that he can't eat; now that will be a challenge! I'm impressed with the look of his leg/chest today...the hair is growing out very well. It's a bit odd to feel him there now as the shape of his body has changed a bit after the infection took its toll, but at least he's in one piece.

No, I haven't put Anna back with Yofi yet because she tends to overgroom him as well, and I don't want her aggravating the skin. But I have started letting them spend time together when I'm home in the evenings, even with Yofi's cone off - for at least 1/2 hour to an hour or so. I think they both kinda need the break. 

And The Boy bit me yesterday! :X I don't think he realized he was actually biting me though; it was more of a 'get outta my way' nip. I was in his cage scooping out the litter box and Yof kept trying to hop around me, but his blasted Cone of Silence kept bumping into me. So he'd try to go around one way, _bump_. Tried to go another, _bump_. Tried again, _bump_. Finally he backed up, looked at me, then rammed his head, cone and all, into me and then added a healthy nip on my leg to boot. Thankfully it was just a nip (still, it left a small welt through my jeans), as an e-lop's teeth are big suckers! If Yofi ever wanted to go Kujo on me he could take chunks out of my skin - through the clothing - without even really trying. :shock:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aw sorry you got chomped! It's amazing, I have 6 bunnies and haven't been bitten in almost 3 years. Phoebe went through a nippy stage when she was a "teenager" and nipped me on the side randomly when I was putting away Christmas decorations. No real harm done. But no biting from any other bunny since! My first bunny bit me a couple times a month and I thought that was standard for them! Didn't stop me from loving him bunches though


----------



## Bassetluv

Yofi has been known to nip whenever he's very, very angry, as he has been ever since sporting The Cone, or whenever he's just impatient. Anna used to be notorious for sneaking up behind me when I was cleaning inside the bunny cage; she'd run back and forth, back and forth, agitated, then finally would come up from behind and give me a hard nip. Neither of these two has ever bitten though; warning nips are the furthest they'll go.



> Phoebe went through a nippy stage when she was a "teenager" and nipped me on the side randomly when I was putting away Christmas decorations.



I laughed when I read this! I just pictured your Phoebe seeing you as the mean ol' Grinch who wanted to take away her Christmas...:laughsmiley:


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, forgot to mention that The Boy has been Cone-free since last evening. So far (rubbing both of Yofi's lucky rabbit's feet) he doesn't seem too obsessed with the area. When I checked on him and Anna this morning (they're finally back together as well) my heart sank just a tiny bit when I saw a couple of clumps of Yofi-fur on the bottom of the cage. However, the area where the infection had been still looks good, so I'll keep a close eye on him and pray that he leaves it alone. 

Must say I was somewhat disappointed when we went to the vet's yesterday afternoon for his recheck, as Yofi's regular vet was unable to make the appointment (down with a bad case of the flu...ugh...I really feel for him). I must admit that this guy is one of the best vets I've ever met, from how he handles the animals to how he shows compassion toward their owners, to how he will go that extra mile and a half to help. However, the vet who subbed for him was also very amicable and helped to ease my fears about this infection resurfacing. I know it's always a possibility, but I plan to not focus on it and instead see Yof as his old goofy self, healthy and happy. Speaking of which, he most certainly was this morning; with that dreaded Cone removed, he seemed to be almost dancing as he hopped around the room, and his grumpy mood has lifted. 

:happyrabbit:


----------



## SOOOSKA

YEAH Yofi. Now just be a good boy and leave your Boo Boo alone.

So glad to hear he's back with Anna:heartbeat:. She must have been so sad without her Love.

Just let me know when you want the clothes for Yofi, he'll look so cute. You can dress him up when he goes to the Vet. Can you imagine the looks you would get.:biggrin2: 

Susan


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Susan. 

*sigh* The infection is back.







So I put the cone back on him last night, separated him and Anna, calledand left a message for Yofi's vet this morning, and emailed him pics. Whenthe vetcalled back he pretty much agreed with my fears; Yofi might have to wear a cone for the rest of his life, and be off/on antibiotics as well. I'm once again applying Bag Balm and will see how it does overnight; if the Bag Balm keeps it in check I'll forgo the meds, but if the infection gets worse he'll go back on them right away. It's not a great solution, but this infection stays buried in his system, so there's really no choice. Poor Yofi. As soon as he saw the cone in my hand he grabbed it in a rage and flung it right into the litter box with a huge grunt. Can't say I blame him! I do have my suspicions that putting some sort of shirt or somethingon him to cover the area (when it's healed) most likely won't work, as Yofi does tend to rip and chew at anything he doesn't care for. But...we'll see. Right now I'm watching to see that this clears up. Oh, and I forgot to mention to the vet that Yof's sore hocks flared up as well...there was blood on the bottom of his cage a few days ago and both heels were bleeding. I suspect it's all tied in with the infection.

And my sister had her cancer surgery today; still waiting to hear how it went, as they hold the patients at the hospital for 4 hours afterward, and in that time frame there's no contact to anyone outside. Hate waiting to find out. She won't know a whole lot more yet, probably (theres about a 2week waiting period for results to come back), but at least this part is done - and hopefully she won't have to go back for another surgery, which sometimes happens.


----------



## MarisaAndToby

The poor boy, and poor you! Sorry to hear about everything going on... that sure is a lot to deal with. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thank you...:hug:

Just got home not long ago and had a call from my sis. So far she's feeling great; she mentioned that she has to get a pain prescrip filled and was going to do it tomorrow, but I warned her that she might want to have it on hand so she can take pain meds before any (potential) heavy pain sets in. Now I'm off to visit her and see how she is. 

My son too, has been calling me off and on for the past few weeks with his own issues...stress-related, financial problems, relationship woes etc. ugh.

Yofi looks the same; voracious appetite despite his ongoing woes. I approached him with a peace offering...a huge handful of dandelion greens and parsley, and he grabbed it from my hands as soon as I was near enough. When I get back tonight I'll bathe his owwie and put some salve on. 

whew...some day it's gotta get easier. oh gotta run, catch the bus!


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, I don't know if my efforts will all be for naught in the long run, since everything hinges on whether or not this infection will stay away by keeping Yofi from accessing the area. But yesterday I was pondering what I could do to make his life somewhat more comfortable - and mine a bit less complicated - since The Boy wear the Cone ad infinitum. The Cone is cumbersome on him, and not only limits his ability to clean himself (his eyes get crusty and dry around the edges, he can't clean his ears or his feet, and sticky night cecals get caked around the Cone's edges), but I'm also concerned about having his ears 'closed up' constantly; wearing the Cone presses Yofi's ears inward, which means they have even more restricted air flow...a potential for infection setting in.

So...I thought about it for a while, and came to the conclusion that if I could make him some sort of collar that keeps him from being able to reach down to his chest area, this might be a slight improvement. I had some thin, stiff cardboard left over from a package insert, so I cut out a piece and then went to a local fabric store. Bought a remnant of material and some polyester stuffing, as well as some velcro, and went to work last night. Tried it on The Boy this morning, and it seems to be working. It's not finished yet (velcro isn't attached, just looped over it, and ends have to be sewn) but it's a start. Because of the width of this collar I'm a bit concerned that it might be too close to the infection site, so am going to try and also work on something that is perhaps a bit less wide, but is fuller (fat). Right now he has it on and seems to be somewhat less grumpy - more mobile, and can now clean a portion of his ears and face. Like I say, it's just an attempt to make Yof more comfortable, and I don't know if it will work in the long run, but I felt like I had to do something for him. 

(Oh, funny thing too...after I decided on a design and was getting ready to head out to the fabric store, I decided to go online for a moment just to check and see if I could find any other ideas for post-surgical head collars, just in case someone had a better idea. Turns out, some manufacturer had designed a collar almost exactly like the one I did for Yofi, but for cats and dogs...the only difference I could see is that they added a strap to loop around the pet's body so they couldn't remove the collar. 

Here are some pictures of Yofi with his Yoficollar on....


----------



## TinysMom

Poor Yofi but that is definitely better than the other collar. I bet he will learn to like this one (or at least hate it less than the other one).

You are so creative. Yofi is so lucky to have you for his mum/slave.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Peg...though I don't always feel like I do the best for Yofi. Not always the best at cleaning the litter box, or sweeping the room (though since this infection began, I do make sure his litter is always scooped now). I sometimes wonder if this infection he picked up came from the garden where I let him and Anna play. I used to plant veggies there, but finally gave up after the plants kept dying from the roots up. I dug up the entire area and just let it go to weeds, and Anna and Yofi would run around there (well, they also went there in-between gardening seasons). If the plants were harbouring some sort of bacteria, maybe Yofi picked it up. Or maybe he'salways had it and it only began showing up physically this year (which might explain the weirdbumps he used to get on his chin, right from the time I got him). Ah, who knows. 

I haven't gotten any further with his collar yet (or making an alternate one either). Will probably do that this weekend. If his infection keeps coming back even when he's wearing the collar (or the cone) I don't know what will happen; all I can do is hope that he'll be okay. One thing I can say for The Boy though...he has a healthy appetite that most would envy. And right now I'm so glad he does.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Di I dreaded coming to read up on Yofi. The poor baby he needs a break and Annatoo. I assume they are still separated?

Good looking collar. I was thinking about collars too, have you thought about getting some fleeceto makea tubular collar. It can also be stuffedwith the pillow stuffing, also can be made as wide as you need. I don't know just a thought.

I still have the outfits if you want them, he would look so handsome in them:biggrin2:.

Prayers and good wishes going out to all of you.

Susan


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hadn't been reading too much lately and decided tonight to catch up.

I am so sorry for all that your going through right now. I am glad is still his Yofi self with or without the Cone of Silence. Very nice job on the collar, I agree with Peg, Yofi is lucky to have a fantastic slave like you.

Great pictures by the way!

You, Yofi and your sister are in my daily prayers.


----------



## Bassetluv

> I was thinking about collars too, have you thought about getting some fleece to make a tubular collar. It can also be stuffed with the pillow stuffing, also can be made as wide as you need.



Yes, that's actually what I was thinking about as an alternate collar that I want to make...something a bit less wide on his neck, but with more stuffing in it...kind of like putting a hemorrhoid donut on him. (hmm...guess that's not a good comparison.) I'll fix the collar he does have now sometime this weekend so it's sewn together properly and the velcro is attached, and will try and make another collar as well. The collar in the pics make Yofi look a bit like Don Cherry. All he'd need to complete the look would be a goatee and a garish jacket. 



> I am so sorry for all that your going through right now. I am glad is still his Yofi self with or without the Cone of Silence. Very nice job on the collar, I agree with Peg, Yofi is lucky to have a fantastic slave like you.
> Great pictures by the way!
> You, Yofi and your sister are in my daily prayers.



Thanks Dave.  My sister goes to talk to her doctor on Friday about the surgery she had; to say she's scared would probably be quite an understatement, although she'd never admit it. She's off work this week and next, or is supposed to be...though yesterday she showed up to attend a meeting. :nonono: 

On my end of it, what I'm finding hard - working in the same place as her - is that some female coworkers took it upon themselves to start organizing...they are holding meetings and get-togethers to discuss a 'plan of action' on how to help my sister (drives to treatments, making meals, etc.). While their intentions are all wonderful, what they don't realize is how much it's bothering me. It's like I can't get away from it...every day when I go into work they are talking about what to do, etc....and suggesting what I can do. It feels as though they are stepping over boundaries...like they are telling me what I should be doing for my own sister. It also feels like they are treating my sister like an invalid even before she knows how serious the treatments may or may not be, and I think that bothers me too, because I don't want them acting as though she is helpless...I do know when I went through treatments, I didn't want to be treated that way. Unfortunately they've also sort of crossed a boundary beyond my own scope; in the past 8-10 years at work there have been at least 8 women who were diagnosed with cancer (myself included). In every case the social committee organized a card and gift basket from staff, acknowledging what they were going through. However, for my sister, these women not only organized meetings, are planning meals, offering drives for her; today they sent out an email to all of the staff saying that more can be done and they want suggestions. Upon reading this my supervisor became upset, saying that they are going way overboard, and she feels it is making the others who did go through cancer recently (she did as well, the same year I did) belittled, and that they shouldn't be telling the entire office what to do. I'm not sure how accurate she is on this, but I hope it isn't upsetting others. I do know that what they are doing comes from the heart, and they are wonderful for doing so, but because of the office (and family) dynamics, it's a sensitive subject, and whether or not I'm justified, I was upset....probably just because they are making it a constant reminder for me, and because I don't want to view my sister they way they seem to be... as helpless.

For myself I tend to laugh at some of it because when I think back to what I went through, it is quite funny. I will spare the ugly details of symptoms here, but..I was off work for 5 months, had 7 weeks of intense radiation, could barely talk, was on liquid morphine for pain, had one of the worst cases of mouth sores the doctor had ever seen, couldn't eat anything but liquids for about 3 months, and was exhausted constantly. However, not having a car I had to rely on public transit, so was taking 3 buses a day, each way (about 45 minutes each way) to get to the hospital for radiation. My dad and stepmom had come up to stay at my place to help me out, and accompany me back and forth to the treatments; but after two trips to the hospital they decided not to go because my dad was having problems with his leg. There also wasn't enough room at my house for them to stay, so they stayed at my sister's house...and since they didn't want to go back and forth between houses every day, they stayed at my sister's place for the duration and cooked and cleaned for her. I think I may have seen them all of 3 or 4 times the entire time they were here. Meanwhile ('back at the ranch' ) I was going through treatments, going home and doing my own cooking and cleaning. Oh yeah, and I also had my kidlet pets to take care of as well...cleaning and scooping litter boxes, walking the dog, feeding them...
Oh yeah, and last year I was talking to a coworker who had worked there for at least as long as me, and when I mentioned the time I'd been off work she said, "Why did you have to take time off?" Then when I reminded her about the diagnosis I'd had, and that I was gone for 5 months, she said, "Really?? You weren't here for 5 months????" LOL...she sat two cubicles away from me and didn't even notice I was gone.

LOL! You know, after writing all of this down I'm sitting her smiling at how funny it all was. :biggrin:

Anyway.................................:biggrin:

As for Yofi: The collar that I made for him isn't on him all the time. He still does wear the cone, but that's at night and when I'm at work. Whenever I'm here he wears the collar. I'd leave it on him all the time, but am not fully convinced he won't be able to take it off when he's not supervised. I do think though, that he finds it a break from the cone. At the very least he's not banging into things with the collar on, whereas with the cone he keeps hitting the wall or the sides of the cage. In the doorway of the cage there's a little 'lip' along the bottom, and every time Yofi would go to enter or exit he would always hit the cone on it. What's cute though is that he's learned - after he bumping into it several times and getting somewhat stuck - to lift his head just enough...so now when he goes into his cage he usually stops first, pauses, lifts his head and then continues on. Who says bunnies aren't smart?

He still has the infection on his upper leg too, but it appears to be starting to dry up. I'm praying that it doesn't come back once this round of antibiotics are done, because I got the sense from the vet the last time I spoke to him that he isn't keen on renewing the prescription. Yofi's been on antibiotics now for over two months(?) I think...and was off and on them for a while before that. Vets around here don't like to keep a rabbit on antibiotics because of potential damage to internal organs with longterm use, so I don't know what will happen if - even after keeping Yofi away from the site - The Cone or The Collar's efforts fail to keep the infection from returning. One day at a time, I guess. In the meantime, if/when I get another collar done, or at least finish up the one he already has, I'll take some pictures. 

Now off to bed...I'm starting a TeX course tomorrow (UGH) at work. Two half-days a week for the next few weeks, and I'm already under a lot of pressure because I'm overworked. If only I could teach the dogs to type...oh, and read...and catch spelling errors....and respond to emails...and access ftp sites....and create pdfs....maybe they could go to work with me and help out. Nah...Izzy would just eat anything he couldn't figure out.


----------



## Bassetluv

Some Yofi pics...











Grooming (or trying to)
















He looks like he's singing here:
















And tongue pics




































Not sure how to describe this last photo...it's just...well...different....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Just a quick note before I doze off. First great pics of the Yofi, will he and Anna get to hang out with his padded collar on?

Secondly, Di, my heart just goes out to you and the Yofster, you both are such troopers.ray:


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Dave. :biggrin2:

Yes, I usually let Anna be with Yofi when I'm home in the evenings - she often will groom his face for him, and Yofi loves it. Last night I didn't have them together because I'd just cleaned his cage and Anna is notorious for soiling the bedding when it's first cleaned. She urinates all over the place on it. Not sure why, maybe she's just weird.  So I wanted to give Yofi at least one evening with an absolutely clean cage. Tonight she'll be back with him again.

Not sure if the antibiotics are starting to bother him, but Yof made a mess of the hardwood floor the other day while I was at work...poo smearsin two large places(yuck). I think he's got about a week left on them, so we'll see how he does.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Di, omg those pictures are adorable of Yofi; the tongue ones are hilarious. I very seldom practically never get tongue pictures.

Is that Vet bed you have in his cage? My next question was does he pee on it? Sounds like he doesn't but Anna does. 

I bought the "Dr Maggie Skin Care Ointment for Pets" for Daisy Mae's bum, my gosh it was so irritated I felt so bad for her. This stuff work miracles. I will always have some on hand. Maybe it may work for Yofi. I know his is an infection but who knows maybe it would help some.

http://www.drmaggie.ca

Cheers

Susan


----------



## MarisaAndToby

Oh my gosh that last picture... He looks like the devil's bun! But still somehow cute, only Yofi could pull that off. Poor boy, why won't that infection stay away!


----------



## Bassetluv

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Hey Di, omg those pictures are adorable of Yofi; the tongue ones are hilarious.Â  I very seldom practically never get tongue pictures.
> 
> Is that Vet bed you have in his cage?Â  My next question was does he pee on it?Â  Sounds like he doesn't but Anna does.Â
> 
> I bought the "Dr Maggie Skin Care Ointment for Pets" for Daisy Mae's bum, my gosh it was so irritated I felt so bad for her.Â  This stuff work miracles.Â  I will always have some on hand.Â  Maybe it may work for Yofi.Â  I know his is an infection but who knows maybe it would help some.
> 
> http://www.drmaggie.ca
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Susan



LOL...I rarely get tongue pics either Susan, but poor Yofi tries in vain to lick the collar off, so I had the opportunity to snag some. (I still have more on my camera too, will download them later.)

Yep, that's Vet Bed. I originally purchased a piece back when I had Raph and he became disabled; then when Yofi developed sore hocks I bought a couple of large pieces for the bottom of his cage. Both Anna and Yofi urinate on it, but Anna much moreso. Thankfully it's highly absorbent, and worked wonders when Yof's feet were healing. The two Vet Bed that I now have are getting rather beat up as both bunnies will also chew on the edges, and Anna made a huge mess of the edges so now they're all jagged. But they've stood up to some pretty heavy rabbit abuse (both bedding are around 4 years old now and have gone through hundreds of washes). I'd highly recommend it for anyone who have rabbits that are ailing, or have tender tootsies. 

And thanks so much for the info on that cream! I'm going to order some to have on hand, not just for Yofi but for Anna too. She tends to get a rather dirty rear end at times and her skin becomes inflamed if I don't clean her up quickly enough. But I also like the idea that it has an anti-itch factor. Once the infection on Yofi clears up again (and hopefully stays away) I'll put some on him, as the vet did say at one point that Yofi could be digging at the spot once it's healed if his skin is feeling itchy. He did say that a certain organism causes this, and that didn't show up in the test results, but you never know...The Boy could be feeling itchy or irritated there even when his skin is healed, and if he is, to give him some relief would be great. I'll definitely give it a try. Thank you! 

***Oh, even better...I see it's sold by Pet Valu. Will be checking out the store here this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Bassetluv

MarisaAndToby wrote:


> Oh my gosh that last picture... He looks like the devil's bun! But still somehow cute, only Yofi could pull that off. Poor boy, why won't that infection stay away!



hehe...I agree...only Yofi could look evil and still pull off "cute". I like to think he's the Brad Pitt (or maybe Johnny Depp, or Bradley Cooper) of bunnies. They can play evil, but still look cute. :biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Some more pics

*"Da nominators"*





































He ate my karrit!






Cleaning Yofi's face:






"pssst...Anna...she's lookin' at us again"































"The parsley's always greener...."
















That head is _always_ crammed into a food source, somewhere...











Another gratuitous tongue pic:











And finally, what can one say to this?



"Word to your mutha..."


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Those are great pictures of Yofi and Anna! They are such a cute couple. 

Jenny and Daisy Mae send kisses and hugs to Yofi.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Dave! Yofi sends tons of kisses back (can't say that Anna does; if she knew that two beeootiful does were sending kisses to _her_ guy, she'd probably hit the roof. And believe me, you wouldn't want to see an Anna scorned. :shock:


----------



## JjGoesBounce

OMG(sh) That was an amazing pic the "Word to your mutha" one! So cooooooooooooool!!!!
inkbouce::clapping::hearts:


----------



## Bassetluv

JjGoesBounce wrote:


> OMG(sh) That was an amazing pic the "Word to your mutha" one! So cooooooooooooool!!!!
> inkbouce::clapping::hearts:



:biggrin2:


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I must say I cringe every time I see pictures of Yofi's 'site'. He's been off his antibiotics for a couple of days now, and I am really hoping he remains healthy (crossing fingers and toes). The Boy had developed an ENORMOUS scab this last time, and it finally fell off...but I imagine it must have been driving him crazy while it was there. (I remember as a kid developing all sorts of scabs from my constant personal contact with concrete, and they itched like the dickens.) Anna, unfortunately, is back to not being allowed to be with Yofi unless under strict supervision as she was once again licking his chest and leg, but they do get some time together. On Saturday I went out shopping and when I got home, walked into the rabbit room to discover a huge mess that Yofi had done. He has run of the room for the most part, but Anna does have to be in a cage to keep them separated. Under that cage is a catch tray for all of her droppings...I put a layer of puppy pee pads on the bottom (left over from Izzy's-whizzy days), then a fine layer of Woody Pet over top of the pads. Well, it seems Yofi must have been attempting to see Anna and got frustrated when he couldn't figure out how to get to her...he had managed to yank the tray itself partway out of its resting spot (it's a heavy sucker too, if you're a rabbit) and then he went to work hauling the puppy pads out from the bottom, followed by generously spreading little bits of used Woody Pet _everywhere_. I surmised that this was all triggered by his love for Anna because, as soon as I took her out of the cage she ran into Yof's cage, and he followed her like a fly to honey, then snuggled up against her as tight as a bunny can snuggle. Must say my heart went out to him, even while I was cursing under my breath as I cleaned up the mess.

Oh, and here's a story I wanted to share. Not bunny related, but it's kinda funny. This one is an Izzyism at its finest, I must say. It took place last evening just as I sat down to enjoy a bit of zombie tv (The Walking Dead: MUST SEE TV ), and even now as I think about what my weird dog did, I still chuckle a bit.

(Some other time when I get a moment, I might even relate the story of how my comforter was killed...)


A border collie's fear

Being a first-time border collie owner, I must say that I'm learning an awful lot about this unique breed...especially the fact that they can be so sensitive and, when young, fearful. When I first brought Izzy home last April, it didn't take me long to discover that he was afraid of just about everything. If it moved, he feared it. If it barked, he shied away. If it zoomed, karoomed or otherwise bazoomed, he shook in his little Izzy pants. If it even broke wind, he cowered and fled. (Okay, yeah...I've known a lot of dogs who have been fearful of their own gas-passing abilities, so that one's not quite unique to the border collie world. ) However, given time, patience and positive encouragement, the Izzster has managed to overcome just about all of his little-boy fears.

However....last evening I discovered that Izzy has a hidden fear that I didn't realize existed. One brought on, unfortunately, by a tussle that Izzy had with my elderly dog Kaya a few months ago.

I guess it was around 3-4 months ago...one evening I was relaxing in front of the tv and had a bag of Orville Reddenbacher's best at my side. I'm not a huge popcorn fan per se, but every so often will get a craving and will wind up tossing a bag in the microwave, to perhaps enjoy with a favourite movie. That evening I'd decided to do just this, and so was curled up on the sofa and eating some popcorn, both dogs salivating at my lap. So I did something that I rarely do any more....I caved, and tossed a few kernels their way. Everything was fine too; Kaya would snatch a kernel out of the air as I tossed it, while Izzy would make an effort to snag one or two - always falling short (the boy would definitely not be good at basketball). Movie on tv was good, and all was well.

Then it happened. I inadvertently tossed a morsel of popped corn on the floor without first checking to make sure no one was in anyone else's line of fire, and - not actually witnessing the next second or two, can only surmise - I think that both Kaya and Izzy dove for the popcorn at the same time. Within milliseconds a huge brouhaha erupted, teeth gnashing and bodies flailing...and then Kaya, albeit 15 and arthritic, got the best of Izzy. She literally pinned him to the floor, doing her best imitation of a canid pro wrestler whilst poor Izzy flailed below her, yelping in terror and calling "UNCLE, UNCLE!!!" as only a puppy can. This only went on for a few seconds before I managed to separate them, and after a quick (and heartpounding) inspection of both dogs discovered that no harm was done.

Or so I thought.

Fastforward to last evening. I had just settled in to watch a great episode of "The Walking Dead" on tv before heading off to bed, and decided that hey, a bag of popcorn might go nicely while watching zombies tear into the flesh of the still somewhat-living. So I reached again for ol' Orville, and after the mandatory 3-minute run through the microwave, brought the freshly-popped bag into the living room and sat down.

Both dogs were already in the room (probably wanting to secretly watch the zombies themselves, just in case of some post-apocalyptic event...they'd want to prepare themselves). Kaya was lazily stretched out on a giant pillow on the floor while Izzy sat quietly on the hardwood, busily chewing away at his latest destuffed stuffed animal. I turned on the television, selected the channel for AMC, and then stuck my hand into the bag to fish out a handful of popcorn.

The next few seconds were a bit of a blur. A giant black-and-white torpedo launched itself off the floor, springboarded off the sofa cushion next to me, and landed in smack dab on top of the back of the sofa, where it remained, a quivering, emotional wreck peering down at me from above. After a few seconds - once my brain was able to comprehend exactly what had just happened - I found my mind was racing, trying to figure out why my already nutty border collie had just gone even nuttier. I put down my snack and turned to face him.

"Izzy?" I asked, looking at him as he stared back with huge canine saucers for eyes, "What's the matter?" He didn't respond, of course, but did shoot me a "What the bloody hell do you think is the matter???" look. I approached him, speaking to him calmly and saying, "Oh Iz, it's okay" (still not completely knowing why he'd suddenly wanted to become a sofa throw), and I petted his head. He relaxed at this gesture, and his eyes softened somewhat. 

"C'mon Iz, let's get down now", I said to him, gently guiding him off the back of the sofa and once again to the safety of the floor. He immediately transmogrified back into the Izzster, a waggly-tailed, wanna-play-BALL-all-day puppy. I smiled, tossed his destuffie a couple of times for him, and then settled back once again. I reached out, picked up the bag of popcorn that was still awaiting consumption, and put my hand in to take out a few morsels.

And that's when I came perilously close to wearing an Izzy-fez. The Boy shot straight off the floor, up over my shoulder and was clambering to try and get on top of my head. Paws were thrashing in every direction as he struggled to maintain a headlock on me. I, on the other hand, was now flailing my own paws about, trying to grab my fool dog and get him off of me while I still had hair left to complain about. He did finally release his death-grip on me, but then transferred it to the back of the sofa, where it seemed he decided to stay firmly planted for the rest of his natural days. Then - once I checked myself over for any scratches and bruises that the Izzinator might have adorned on me - it finally dawned on me. Izzy was terrified of the popcorn.

It seems that this little black and white charismatic, happy-go-lucky hound has now associated the sight and sound of a bag of popcorn being rustled with that of getting soundly whooped by a popcorn-lusting Kaya. The sight of one kernel of corn on the floor, or even the sound of a hand pulling a few bits of popcorn from the Reddenbacher bag, triggers a huge, 'ohnoshesgonnagetmeagain' fear in him. Now, I did finally manage to convince Izzy that a kernel of popcorn was not, in fact, going to spell his instant demise, but he still quivers at the sight of a bag pulled fresh from the microwave and sitting peacefully on the end table. So for the next while, I guess I'm going to have to switch my movie snacks. Maybe an apple. Or a pear. Or a banana. At least they're not too threatening.

Though truth be told, I'm not really all that sure about bananas.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Poor Izzy!At least you figured it out and didn't have to take him to a doggie therapist.


----------



## Bassetluv

Yeah Dave, but I sometimes wonder if a hooman therapist is required, living with this crew.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope you and the crew had a very nice Christmas!


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks Dave! It was a very nice Christmas here. My son flew home on the morning of the 23rd and he left yesterday afternoon. It was really nice having him here as he couldn't make it home last Christmas, and without him it just didn't feel like Christmas, even though my sister and brother - and their families - are here. After Stephen left yesterday I spent a bit of time nailbiting as I waited to hear that he'd arrived safely, as bad weather was rolling in just as his plane was getting ready to leave. He wound up getting back half an hour late (plane was diverted on the ground so they could de-ice before leaving), but when I called him he was in good spirits, saying, "That's the first time I've been on a flight where they actually serve you _free_ wine!" I suspect the complimentary drinks were in part to put customers at ease, as the flight was rather bumpy. Seems to have worked.  

Oh, and we've had no snow to speak of this year at all, but on Christmas day it started, and now we are in a winter wonderland. (Quite cold today, but I don't care.) The timing of the snow was perfect and added to the holiday spirit. I hope everyone had a wonderful, happy holiday, and here's to the upcoming New Year!


----------



## TinysMom

How is your sister doing? And how is the Yofster?


----------



## Bassetluv

Hi Peg! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas this year.  

My sister is to begin her treatments next week. I went with her to meet the oncologist (she was told that everyone is scheduled to meet with an oncologist to weigh whether or not they should consider chemo). Can't say I cared for that doctor at all, actually. I found her abrupt, talking 'at' us rather than to us, and she didn't offer any option about chemo...she just told her when she'd scheduled her in for the treatments. However, my sister seemed okay with her, so that's what matters. When she got the test results back - these were further, more conclusive tests that they'd run after the initial surgery - they found that the cancer was a bit more aggressive than they'd thought...initially they said it was slow-growing and very small. This time they said it wasn't slow-growing, but was still on the small side. Anyway, I can't recall the entire schedule for her (I'll have to write it all down), but I believe she is to have 6 rounds of chemo followed by radiation afterward. Sounds like she'll be off work for at least 8 months or so. It's frustrating that I don't have a car as it limits me in offering to do things for her, but at least I can be there on weekends, and I can take time off work if she has days where she wants someone to be with her. When she was complaining about having to get a wig, and how bad some of them look, even the better ones, I told her that she should forego all of those and get a big purple wig with sparklies on it.  I think that's going to be one of the harder parts of all this...when she loses her hair. Thankfully that's temporary.

I'm still crossing my fingers with Yofi, but so far (said fingers crossed) the infection is staying at bay. He's been wearing his cone day and night - unfortunately he'll always have to wear it - and because he can't get at the site, it remains infection-free. The collar that I'd made for him wasn't quite keeping him away from it after a while; The Boy had learned to manipulate his head around it enough to be able to touch the top part, so I couldn't take the risk in his aggrevating it again. Poor Yofi; I do feel sad for him at times because I'll catch him sitting just outside Anna's cage in the mornings, peering in at her. She is allowed to be with him when I'm home, but at night I separate them - and when I'm not here - because she could start aggrevating the site by grooming him there. However, Yof manages quite well with the cone despite his hating it (who can blame him?) and he'll follow me around the kitchen like a little radio receiver trying to get reception. And when I do take it off he melts into me, loving the shoulder/neck massages that he gets. :biggrin2: Anna, of course, lets him suck up to her for only so long; she'll groom him and clean his face for him, but then is the first one to dive into his food dish and shove him out of the way when it's dinner time. The girl has priorities, I guess.

I have to go and catch up on some blogs here to see how everyone did over the holidays. And of course Izzy is rrrrrrring at my feet, pestering me to play with him, take him out, give him attention attention attention! In the meantime my house is a mess - as I sit here, the living room is literally covered with the guts of a destuffed Christmas dog toy) and I'm overdue in cleaning the bunny room as well (I swear, Yofi now enjoys creating murals on the floor with his (ugh) sticky night poops). What a MESS that boy can cause! I hope everyone is doing well at your house Peg...hoomans and critters both.  Here's to a wonderful upcoming New Year for you as well! :hug:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di, that was nice that your son made it home for Christmas. I was very glad to be with my family even though it was a short visit. It felt long leaving the munchkins.

Poor Yofi, having to wear the cone all the time. You don't think the outfits like this he would keep on, maybe with abd pad by his Bo Bo.









.

They come in small medium and large he'd probably be a large.

Poor Anna too having to be separated from her Love.

Happy New Year Di.

Susan, Daisy Mae, Winston & Vega


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, I don't think I received a notification about your post, Susan! Haven't been here in a while, so this is a _very_ belated Happy New Year to you! 

I doubt that Yofi would wear an outfit for very long, especially on his own...he tends to chew and rip at anything he doesn't like, unfortunately. However, he's now on a schedule where he wears The Cone during the day when I'm not here, and at night when I'm asleep...but when I'm up and around I take it off of him so he can be himself. And so far (fingers crossed) he's been doing very well. I recently put Anna back with him too and she doesn't seem to bother with his previous boo-boo area. So the two of them are a lot happier now, I think. 

Anyway, to update the blog - as I said, haven't been around in a dog's age(!) - here are a few photos I took last week of Anna and Yofi...

Enjoying booberries:





















Getting upset when all the booberries are gone:





















Anna spoiling Yof:


























Yofi-doo:






And on an adventure out to visit The Dogs:





















Izzy getting a bit of a 'tude (had to give Izzy a reminder that bunnies are part of the family too, at that point):






hehe...when Yofi first entered the room (lookit Izzy's face, vs Kaya's 'eh...so what'):
















Kaya warning Yofi to keep his distance (as if he's _ever_ listened to her):






And off-bunny-topic; a shot of Izzy having fun in the snow recently:


----------



## JjGoesBounce

Aw very cute!
Jj


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great pictures Di! Yofi looked like he didn't want to share his booberries with Anna though.

I am glad the Yofster is doing better and that he and Anna are together again.

How is your sister doing?


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks jj!  I love taking pictures of all my animals, but don't do so nearly often enough. It's a wonder Yofi hasn't started complaining about his lack of camera time. 

Dave, you're absolutely right...Yofi is a booberry hog (actually he's a hog when it comes to all things edible). He shoves his big fat head into the dish and blocks Anna, keeping it there until his mouth is completely crammed with food. Only then will he move out of the way; and even then it's only for a few seconds before his head is once again in the dish. I had to move him a couple of times to make sure Anna got her fair share of berries. Not that she doesn't try, mind you; she shoves Yofi with her head and tries to heave his body, but The Boy is just too stubborn and too determined. And when he's sporting The Cone, forget it...that thing is like a forcefield to Anna. It completely engulfs the food dish, creating a barrier so only Yofi's head can fit.

Oh, and lately his appetite has been through the roof! Whenever I bring some food in for the two of them, Yofi is allllll over me, ramming and shoving into me, pushing any containers I might have in my hands, grabbing and yanking greens from me before I have a chance to put them down. The funniest thing though, is his tail. For some reason Yofster's developed this new "thing"; as soon as food is on it's way to the dish his tail starts twitching and wiggling in excitement. He's become a bunny weirdo. 

My sister just had her second round of chemo last Thursday. So far (fingers crossed) she's doing quite well both physically and emotionally, or at least seems to be. Last evening was the first time I heard her say that she's getting tired - a side effect of treatments - but she is being given lots of meds for nausea, and so far hasn't had any. She began losing her hair around a week and a half ago, and it was all very sudden, which she wasn't expecting. Both she and I thought it would be gradual, but she said that on a Friday evening she had several strands of hair come out, and then on Saturday morning it was coming out in huge clumps. Something the doctor didn't warn her about - they told her that she'd lose her hair, but no one said it would be almost all at once. I suppose it varies from person to person though. She's still working, though does leave early if she gets tired, so I guess so far she's doing pretty well. There's 6 rounds of chemo in total, then a break for a month and then 4 weeks of radiation. A long haul, but it's being done more as a preventative of a recurrence. LOL...one minor bonus through all of this: her ex stopped being nasty to her. :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad your sister is doing good so far. Its too bad it took this to happenfor her ex to stop being nasty. She's in my daily prayers.

Nothing stands between Yofi and his fud! I like the twitching tail, maybe being around the dogs all this time is having an affect on him.


----------



## ZRabbits

Fingers crossed for your sister as she goes through her chemo. Watch as my son's hair came out in clumps. It is a bit unnerving when it happens. So we cut the rest of the hair off. He thought it cool being bald. My husband did the same thing to help with Henry's confidence. It helped completely. 

Wishing your sister complete remission. 

Love the weird rabbit move. My Dobby does the same thing when he sees Jake come in the room. They are becoming fast friends. 

K


----------



## TinysMom

When Yofi disappears, it isn't cause we bribed him with unlimited blueberries here in Texas...nope...not at all.


----------



## Bassetluv

Thanks guys, about the warm wishes for my sister. She has been having her emotional ups and downs over the treatments...well, side effects of the treatments. But we're all getting together for her 50th birthday, and even some of her childhood friends are going to fly in for it. That should help to lift her spirits. Plus once the treatments do finally end the weather should be really nice, so hopefully she'll take a few weeks off and spend some well-deserved down time at her cottage. 



> When Yofi disappears, it isn't cause we bribed him with unlimited blueberries here in Texas...nope...not at all.



Yeah, right....! And since Texas is renowned for everything being bigger, I definitely won't let The Boy see pics of those Texan booberries. He'd be gone in a flash, suitcase packed and thumb stuck out, hitching a ride alllll the way down to the Panhandle and beyond. Anna would be following along behind too, scurrying as fast as she can, straw hat on her head so she doesn't get a sunburn on her delicate features, and yelling, "Wait for me! WAIT...FOR...MEEEE!!"


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh, speaking of Anna: Last weekend when I was cleaning out the main rabbit cage, Anna managed to disappear from the bunny room. I couldn't find her anywhere, and it struck me as odd that she had ventured out, as normally she won't go anywhere beyond those four walls without Yofi. I searched up and down for her (which didn't take long, my house is tiny), and finally headed back to the bunny room again. Looked in every corner there again. Even looked behind one of the litter pans just in case she'd managed to find a hidey-hole there. But...no Anna.

And then I noticed something strange. Yofi was running back and forth around the front of the other, temporary cage that I had Anna in while Yof was battling his infection. Cage is still in the room, I haven't removed it just in case I still have to use it. Anyway, here was The Boy going back and forth, back and forth, every so often standing on his hind legs to peer into the cage, obviously checking for his lady love. But Anna wasn't in the cage; the door was shut and, even if it had been open, was much too high for her to be able to jump inside. At first I thought that Yofi was upset because Anna had somehow darted from the room, and was looing for her in the most obvious place, her old cage....but then I thought I heard something faint. A shuffle, like somebody was trying to adjust their weight. 

Then it finally dawned on me, and I got down on hands and knees and looked below...and this is what I found:







I'd been running the vacuum cleaner just prior to this, sucking up fur and bunny balls from the vet bedding in their main cage, and Anna must have decided that she'd had enough. She found her own little safe place and scurried into it, and remained there until I'd finished all cleaning. Must admit, Anna can be pretty adept at hiding sometimes.


----------



## ZRabbits

Poor Anna, afraid of the vacuum. I don't one that isn't. Smart girl to find a place to stay safe until that nasty machine is put away. 

What a sweetie she is. But she should tell Yofi the next time where she goes so he won't worry.

K


----------



## Bassetluv

Actually, Yofi is a rabbit who doesn't show any fear of the vacuum whatsoever. And I have the equivalent of a ShopVac, so those things can be pretty noisy. But Yofi continues to run all over the place and even goes up to the vacuum, sniffs it and continues on his merry way, even when it's on. Anna is the only one with enough bunny sense to avoid it like the plague. 

Yep, Anna found her own safe place, and I do admire her for that. I hated having to pull her out of there actually, but she was fine once the vac was turned off. With Yofi, he's never fine until FUD is presented to him...the juicier and sweeter, the better.


----------



## MarisaAndToby

Hey Di, someone just posted a thread asking about E-Lops, so I sent a link to your blog...

Which of course means I just reread the entire thing again,

Which of course means I need an update! That whole thing reminded me of those kids books, "If you give a moose a muffin" or "If you give a mouse a cookie". I think there's a pig one too, but I can't remember it


----------



## Bassetluv

MarisaAndToby wrote:


> Hey Di, someone just posted a thread asking about E-Lops, so I sent a link to your blog...
> 
> Which of course means I just reread the entire thing again,
> 
> Which of course means I need an update! That whole thing reminded me of those kids books, "If you give a moose a muffin" or "If you give a mouse a cookie". I think there's a pig one too, but I can't remember it



Oh dear, I've been very lax when it comes to updating poor Yofi's thread! It was kind of a sucky winter here, not feeling well through most of it, and overworked at work, AND worried about my sister and my older dog, Kaya. Must admit I was also a bit lax at giving both Anna and Yofi the attention they deserve because of everything that was going on, but now that there's a break in the weather (when you walk outside now, your breath doesn't automatically freeze), my sister is finally finished her chemo (YAY!) and has been doing great, all things considered, and Kaya, my 15-yr-old cattle dog mix, bounced back from a 'near-death experience' recently and is doing much better. SO....I at least have to give a bit of an update on the rabbits, and hopefully will get back in the habit of maintaining Yofi's thread. (Oh, I've never heard of those childrens' books, "If you give a moose a muffin" and "If you give a mouse a cookie"! lol...I'll have to look them up just to see what they're like. )

Well, the scoop on Anna and Yofi is that they are still status quo...which is a good thing. Actually, a great thing, given Yofi's own brush with the Grim Reaper last year. For anyone who doesn't know, last year Yofi developed an abscess on his chest, which cleared up fairly quickly...but then he decided to follow it up with a chaser of skin infection. And not just any infection; no, this one had to be the mother of all infections, of course...because Yofi tends to do everything BIG. The final prognosis on him from the vet - after the infection seemed to be somewhat contained via antibiotics - was that the Yofster would have to sport a cone of shame for the rest of his life, given the fact that every time said cone was removed, the infection would come raging back within a week...a result of Yofi (and perhaps Anna) overgrooming the site. It meant that the infection was still in his body despite all efforts to get rid of it, and the only way to keep it at bay was to protect the area. So he wore a cone for months; a solution that might have been ideal for the said infection, but not so ideal in all other aspects. The cone prevented Yofi from being able to clean his eyes, so every day I had to wash down his face and apply eye cream; he wasn't able to groom his "back door", so those lovely soft night cecals became squished and stomped on, and he left an odorous trail all over the rabbit room. And he kept banging the cone on everything...and I mean everything, including me. I wound up sporting many minor bruises to the backs of my legs as Yofi loved following me around the house, and since his cone projected outward and managed to reach me before his nose did, I got thunked a lot. And then Anna decided that she too didn't care for the cone, and began methodically chewing the edges until it transgressed into some weird, sharp "Picassanna" work of art. It was not fun.

Anyway, to make a long story a bit shorter...about 5 months ago I decided to give him another try without the cone. So I began removing it on weekends when I was home all day and could check on him frequently. Then I began leaving it off him when I'd go to work in the daytime. Then finally, I left it off him overnight...prime time for a rabbit to go into self-grooming mode. And now the cone has been off him permanently for about 4 months. And you know, the infection has not come back. His chest and upper leg have completely healed and are also completely furred over once again, and Yofi no longer over-grooms the area. He looks absolutely fine...in other words, I think it's finally safe to say that The Boy has beat the odds. He is once again a healthy, happy, get-into-everything E-lop, and I can finally breathe a sigh of relief.

Now, to go on to Kaya for a moment...I can't recall what I wrote about her in this thread, but Kaya was diagnosed with a mast cell tumour on her right hind leg a couple of months ago. This type of tumour is quite common in older dogs, and can also be very aggressive, and very deadly. Kaya had been sporting a lump on her hind leg for about a year, and when I first noticed it I took her in to the clinic to be checked. She does have fatty deposit lumps all over her body (again, common with older dogs) but I was concerned over this one because it felt different...harder, firmer. The vet that saw her though (not her regular vet, who wasn't available) examined her and said that she felt it was just another fatty deposit, and explained that it probably felt different because of the location on her body, and to just keep an eye on it for any changes. Unfortunately I decided to go with what the vet said, and just kept an eye on it instead of having a biopsy done. 

Fast-forward to this year...about 2 months ago I thought that the lump on Kaya's leg seemed a bit larger, so I booked her in to see her regular vet. I was going to arrange to have her go for teeth cleaning, and at the same time have a biopsy done on the lump. Unfortunately, in between making the appointment and the actual day of (said appointment), the lump suddenly changed. Dramatically. It was a Friday evening, and Kaya's vet appt was for the following Monday. Late in the evening she began sneezing non-stop, which was odd...yet I didn't think much of it. And her leg seemed like it might be a bit swollen, though it was so subtle that I wasn't certain. The next morning when I got up, there was Kaya...leg grotesquely swollen, head hanging down, and she felt hot. I called the clinic and begged them to see her right away, and they managed to squeeze her in with a 12:30 appointment. From the time I called at 9:00 am, until the time of the appt at 12:30, her leg got even worse. Much worse. So when I got her to the vets they did bloodwork and examined her, and then she had to be rushed to an emergency clinic on the other side of town, as she required hospitalization and observation. She remained there for two days, and finally came home with me on the third day. 

Anyway (another 'long story short') Kaya wound up on five different medicaitons, and was diagnosed with a mast cell tumour. Prognosis was poor. I took her home and hoped for the best, but expected the worst. Surprisingly though, she didn't get worse...instead, every day that passed showed a tiny bit more improvement with my girl...and then last Monday she went back to see her regular vet for a revisit. When the vet saw her she was absolutely stunned at the turnaround...and that's when she confessed to me that she really did believe, after seeing Kaya during the emergency visit, that Kaya wouldn't live through the weekend. Yet not only did she make it through those two days, she has continued to improve and to thrive. The vet was astonished, and absolutely elated to see her doing so well. In fact, last Monday I took Kaya and Izzy out to a local field where dog owners converge to let their dogs play, and not only did Kaya look like she was enjoying the outing...she literally ran with the others, keeping up with the pack and looking like she did in her younger years...playful, energetic, and full of life. Now, I was warned that this type of tumour can flare up and get out of control within hours, and that it *could* happen again, only with dire consequences next time; but for now my girl is back, and she's enjoying every minute.

Which brings me back to Yofi. During Kaya's last vet visit I happened to mention Yofi to her, explaining that I had a rabbit who had recently suffered a rather nasty infection. She stopped in her tracks and said, "The infection...was it on his chest and front leg area?" When I said yes, she said, "Oh my goodness...Dr. Johnson (Yofi's vet) showed me pictures of that. I've never seen anything quite so nasty in a rabbit!" LOL...Yofi managed to get quite the reputation at the vet's for that infection he was sporting, as it was one of the worst cases any of them had ever seen. And it happened to be an infection that was extremely rare....only Yofi could come up with something quite so unique. :biggrin2:

So now I have two miracle pets on my hands. And every day I bless whoever watches over these little guys for keeping them so safe and healthy, and for allowing them to beat the odds. I've had a great many pets who didn't beat odds, and their losses have always been so hard to take. But for now I'm treasuring every moment that I have with these guys. They've shown strength and resolve that have truly inspired me. 

Here's a few pics of my furry crew, the bunnies taken today, the dogs taken last week:

All I could get at first from Anna and Yofi were rear end shots...they didn't want to be bothered by the paparazzi, I guess






Anna











Anna and Yofi











A bit blurry, but this is a shot of Yofi's former owwie...now healed over






I forgot to mention that Yofi continues to be a HUGE mama's boy. A few days ago when I was cleaning their cage, Yofi followed me around like a shadow, and every time I stopped what I was doing he'd come up to me and start slathering me with kisses, either on my hand or on my cheek (if I was at his level). Nothing more reassuring than bunny kisses. 

My girl, Kaya






And Kaya and Izzy


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Di, i'm not posting much on RO, but when I saw your blog I just had to respond.

Boy you've been through alot these past few months with your sister and all your babies. I'm glad to hear your sister's chemo is over. Hopefully it didn't drain her too much, I'm sure just having you there was a big help.

I almost cried when I saw the pictures of Anna and Yofi together "IN LOVE". They truly look so happy to be together again. I'm so happy to hear that the Yofster is better. Keeping fingers crossed.

OMG poor Kaya, she surehas been to hell and back with problems too. Hopefully she is all cleared up and will continue to enjoy her Senior years. I love the last picture of Kaya and Izzy, he's stunning.

Now you need a break from these past few months. Do you get to Toronto much? Honestly next time your here we should meet up, do coffee, drink, dinner or whatever.

Take care and it was great to read your update.

Big Hugs going out to everyone.:hug1:hug1

Susan & the Gang


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh Susan, I'm the same as you...I've barely been posting at all in the last few months. Yep, it's been a lot that's been going on for the past while, but then...it seems to be that way for a lot of people. I guess it's all in how we handle things that counts (for me, I don't always handle things well and it shows up with health issues).

Personally, I'm absolutely amazed at how both Yofi and Kaya have been holding up. For Kaya, the vet was astounded at how well she looks now, considering that she's not only dealing with a tumour, but she's 15! She seems to be absolutely in love with life, and I'm so grateful that she bounced back after that flare-up. As for Yofi...again, I find it amazing that he fully recovered. I know that I posted pics of his infection when it was full-blown, but the pictures don't begin to capture just how nasty it was...it spread so rapidly, and was so deep in the tissue that the vet didn't hold out much hope. At one point his vet was saying that the only option might be amputation, and given Yofi's size and weight, that was quickly ruled out (also complicating matters was the fact that he has arthritis in his leg joints, although has shown no sign of it bothering him). He's a bunny with resolve, I guess; but whatever it was that helped him to heal, I'm forever grateful.

As for Toronto, my son lives there so I usually try and head down that way once a year. This year however, I doubt I'll be going...I have far too much to get done at the house (new roof, new bathroom window/wall, (hopefully) new front and back door, and have an old garage that needs to be torn down and a fence put up in its place. Already spent a ton of money on Kaya ($3000+ when she got sick, including ongoing meds). And at work I'm swamped, always working extra hours just to get ahead (this may improve a bit in the future though, as they've promised me a laptop so I can work from home on my time off if needed). 

My son is going to try and come up this fall to help out with the house, so given all of that I probably won't be going anywhere. Next year though, I really do want to go and visit him, since he moved to a new condo and I want to inspect...er...see it.  I love Toronto anyway, love exploring the city, there's just so much more to do there than here. So I might just take you up on your offer next year if/when I do head down that way...usually it's late summer or fall when I do go.  Anyway, remind me again next year and I'll most likely take you up on the offer. Sounds like fun! :biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Been thinking about you and the gang. 

Your sister continues to be in my daily prayers. I need to get caught up on your blog, but having to get up early and install fans in the 4H rabbit barn, I need to get to bed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Daisy Mae and Jenny want to give big hugs and kisses to Yofi! Don't tell Anna!

Sounds like quite a project list you have, good luck.

I agree with Susan, I love this picture. It looks like the goofy younger brother and the embarrassed older sister.


----------



## Bassetluv

Seems like forever since I have been here to update Yofi's blog. He and Anna are still up to no good, though in their more mature years now, the level of no-goodedness tends to be pale in comparison to the days when Yofi once surfed the stovetop in search of food, or dug his way almost completely through the back door into the yard, or when Anna once decided to sever three electrical wires in one go, taking out both the Internet and my phone service before I caught her. These days they chill out in the back room, Anna looking a bit slower than she used to, but still active and healthy, and Yofi still likes to come into the living room or kitchen on occasion, just to see what, at his level, is worth checking out.

Unfortunately, however, I do have sad news concerning Kaya, my older dog. Last March she was diagnosed with a mast cell tumour on her hind leg, and because of her advanced age, as well as the location and size of the tumour, it was decided to treat her with palliative care. She was on a few meds to help keep side effects of the tumour at bay, and she was also on (and off) Metacam. For the past four months she did really well, even surprising the vet at just how energetic and healthy she was, considering. Kaya had been off her pain meds and was enjoying life, trotting around off-leash, going for walks with my younger dog, Izzy, and myself, and her appetite was fantastic. 

However, a couple of weeks ago things began to deteriorate. She began showing signs of some discomfort; slowing down a bit, not going faster than a paced walk when we'd go out every day...so I started her pain meds again. And she perked up within a day, again looking forward to outdoor strolls, and always eager to get back and enjoy dinner. Then a week ago, things changed. Last Tuesday evening when I came home from work I noticed that on our walk, Kaya wasn't quite herself; walking a bit slowly, not doing quite so much exploring. Her bowel movements changed as well, much less than what would be considered normal for her. However, when we got back home she still displayed an appetite and ate her dinner heartily. I made a mental note to call her vet the next morning once I was at work, and talk about having a reassessment done. The next day though, I never made it to work.

Wednesday morning we headed out for our usual early-morning walk, but Kaya was lagging quite a bit behind. So we slowed down and waited for her as she paced herself, and once we made it to the field I was hoping she would perk up a bit. This time however, when I unclipped her leash she just stood there looking at me and wouldn't move. I knew then that something was seriously wrong, so I ran across the field to go and fetch Izzy, who'd gone chasing his ball. I turned at one point and saw Kaya trying to follow me, and I shouted at her to stay where she was, but still she tried to come, slowly making her way toward me as I grabbed Iz. It broke my heart seeing her do this, as I could see the effort it was taking.

A few minutes later, once back at the house, I gave Kaya her breakfast. She refused to eat...something she has never once done in her entire life. Then moments later, she collapsed on the floor and vomitted. I ran over and helped her up, she steadied herself, collapsed and vomitted again. Once on her feet again, she was finally able to steady herself, but she was obviously in pain. In a panic I called my sister, and 15 minutes later we were rushing to the emergency vet.

Once there the vet did a thorough exam and assessment, and then told me what I already knew: Kaya's health had taken a sudden and dramatic turn for the worse. She said, 'I know you may not be able to tell this, but your dog is in a huge amount of pain. From what you described of her actions this morning, I'd say she is being incredibly stoic...it sounds like she would have tried following you no matter how badly she was suffering. The pain medication she's on right now is no longer working.' She then went on to discuss options with me. The first suggestion was to prescribe much stronger pain blockers; she said that many owners of pets with terminal illness tended to do this in the hope of giving them a bit more time. She told me that sometimes it worked well...the pet would respond to the medication and for a while activity would return to as close to as normal as possible. She also explained that some people chose this option to give themselves a bit more time, so they could have a chance to prepare themselves for the inevitable. In a great many cases, however, the pain meds had to be so strong that the dog would wind up doing little more than sleeping the time away.

The second option was, of course, euthanasia. Dealing with a terminal illness, there would not be hope of a miracle cure, especially in an elderly pet; and with an illness as advanced as Kaya's appeared to be, this choice would not be a premature one.

In looking back now, I think I already knew, from the moment I called my sister, that this latter option was the route Kaya and I would be choosing. And yet despite knowing that this would indeed be the best choice for her, it was still a desperately hard one to make. Even through her pain Kaya was still displaying alertness and interest....just as we were leaving the field to head home, for example, a neighbour walked by with his dog. As soon as Kaya saw them her ears pricked up and she tried trotting over to see them. And at the vet's, even though she was rather lethargic, she kept looking at me and heading toward the door. She wanted to go home.

In the end I spent the next half an hour with her, talking to her, stroking her tired body, and just thanking her through my tears for everything that she brought to my life for the past 15 years. Then when the vet came in, I expressed my deep concern that Kaya not suffer through the procedure; two years ago I had a cat who did not pass quietly as the drug was administered, and I wanted to do everything I could to ensure that Kaya would be okay. So the vet gave her as much sedative as she could, making sure that Kaya would be completely, soundly under before the actual drug was given....and within moments her eyes softly closed and she slept as I stroked her head. When the final moment came, her passing was gentle, serene. I could not have asked for more for her.

I've been struggling quite a bit since that morning to come to terms with this loss, even though I know that Kaya had a good life...an exceptional one, I suppose, for a dog who was almost euthanized when she was 10 months old. And I am so grateful for the decision last year to go ahead and bring Izzy into my life, for without him this time would have been unbearable. Izzy is still as happy as ever, wanting to play and plying me with his toys, but he does understand there is something wrong, I'm sure...that evening he kept draping himself across me the moment I would sit down, and he would look at me quietly, not making a sound. 

It's always so hard to say goodbye to a beloved pet, but Kaya felt exceptionally close to me, from the moment we first crossed paths 15 years ago. And even though I was aware that her time left was limited, I still was not prepared. I suppose we never can be. So I just wanted to say a public thank you to an extraordinary friend and soulmate...may we meet again some day.

Sleep well, Kaya.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Di,

I'm so sorry your Beautiful Kaya has made her finaljourney to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:. Such a hard decision to make but one that deep down we all know is the rightdecision.

Eventually you will be able to remember the 15 beautiful years you shared with Kaya.

I'm glaad to hear Izzy is helping you with your loss.

Big Hugs:hug1

Susan:bigtears:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so sorry Di. I'm just now seeing this - I'm so sorry for your loss. She was such a beautiful dog...and so special too.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh so sorry for your loss of Kaya. I had a similar situation with our rottie Taesia a few years ago. We decided on euthanasia too based on her having a terminal disease/condition and age too. It was the hardest decision ever but I know it was the right one.

We stayed with her just like you did with Kaya. I had some peace knowing my husband and I were the last faces she saw....not some stranger or vet in a back room at the vet office.

Sorry again for the loss of your friend. She seemed like she had a great life with you.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so sorry for your loss. I am tears. My heart is with you.


----------



## Bassetluv

A bit late, but thank you all so much. It has been a difficult time adjusting to Kaya's passing, as I knew it would be. In fact, the number one reason I brought Izzy into my life was because of this; I knew that Kaya wouldn't be with me forever, and I figured that introducing a new dog at that point, while Kaya was still quite healthy and vibrant, would be ideal. Had I decided to wait, I doubt I would be able to do so now.



> We stayed with her just like you did with Kaya. I had some peace knowing my husband and I were the last faces she saw....not some stranger or vet in a back room at the vet office



Lisa, one of the biggest regrets in my life came many many years ago - back when I was just entering adulthood, actually - and my childhood dog, Charlie, had to be taken to the vet's to be euthanized after his heart began failing. To this day I regret the fact that I just couldn't bear to go...my sister's boyfriend wound up taking him on that fateful day...and I swore after that to always be there for my pets, no matter how tough it might be on myself. 

What gives me comfort is knowing that Kaya did have a good life, and I do believe she left when she was ready to go. A few years ago - before the irascible Yofi came into my life - I had another English lop named Raph (Raphael). He had a plethora of health issues from the time I got him (a result of bad breeding habits by the breeder) and his life was unfortunately cut short when he was just 2 years old. Yet the day that I was to take him to the vet for the final time, I sat with him on an old swingset in the backyard, gently stroking his fur and talking to him. And the most amazing thing happened - something that, unless personally experienced, I think cannot be fully appreciated - I began *hearing* a conversation with Raph in my head. He told me, in effect, that every animal who faces that final decision with their owner is totally accepting of it...the owner, wrestling with the pain of letting go, does not always understand that the pet (as a soul) is in agreement with the decision. A decision made in love, in the pet's best interest, is always the right one, and the pet is thankful for the time spent with their human. 

Was this conversation real? Was it simply random thoughts passing through my head at a moment of extreme duress? I cannot say for sure, but I do know that as soon as I heard this, all of my pain disappeared and I was filled with love for Raph, for allowing me to hear his thoughts. To this day I do believe it was real - even though I always tended to be a sceptic when it comes to animal communication - and his 'words' to me have been a great source of comfort ever since. I still miss Kaya deeply, and seem to have blocked her loss from myself a bit in order to get through it, yet at the same time I do know that she's okay. A few nights after her passing I awoke from a dream - more of a vision, really - where I saw her standing far away from me, in the field where I would take her and Izzy every day, and someone - I don't know who - was holding her leash. She stared at me from across the field, tail wagging and a huge grin on her face, and in that moment I knew she was fine. I still miss her presence terribly, but I do also know that she's with me in spirit, as are all animals who were with me in life. And I've been doubly blessed with Yofi, who survived a horrific infection that most rabbits would have succumbed to long ago. So in life, through tears and pain are also smiles and laughter...and to me, the pain is simply an indicator of just how deeply we love.


----------



## MarisaAndToby

Di, you are such a strong woman. I am so sorry to hear about the passing of Kaya, I loved hearing about her life through you and seeing the wonderful pictures of her. I myself have never lost a pet as Toby is my first, but I can't even bear the thought of life without him. I only hope that I will be as strong as you have been when the time comes. 

Your last post brought me to tears; it was deeply moving and I am so glad that you had that vision, and that conversation with Raph. If I had heard that same story last year before experiencing a pet/owner bond, I would have shrugged it off immediately. Now everything is different and I can help but empathize with you. 

My thoughts are with you <3


----------



## Bassetluv

Marisa, thank you... :hug:


----------



## Bassetluv

I think this thread needs an update. 

And of course, what would an update in Yofi's thread be without the latest scare that he's given me? It seems The Boy relishes making me worry, bite my nails, call a family member in a panic, all because he yet again developed something that has left the vets scratching their heads.

In December, during the Christmas break I went away for 5 days to visit family, and when I returned, all seemed quiet...not a creature was stirring in my house. Anna was her usual self, inquisitive but - in her older years - enjoying the pleasure of a deep, relaxing afternoon nap to that of romping about the house. Yofi too seemed somewhat quiet; when I got back home the first thing I did was go to see how the bunnies were doing, but I was taken aback a wee bit when I wasn't greeted at the bunny room door by my inquisitive, long-eared boy. He sat on the floor of the cage, snoozing soundly...and when I called his name one eye opened lazily, peering out from under a heavy lid, and then he slowly closed it again. He was ignoring me completely, despite the fact that I had been gone for almost a full week. I chalked it up to 'bunny-sulking'; something that Yofi has been known to do in the past. I'd go away and upon my return, would be greeted by an unmistakable rabbit snub. So I left him alone and got to work unpacking my things.

A couple of days later he still hadn't perked up. 'This really is one long sulk, even for Yofi' I thought, not clueing in to the possibility that something might actually be wrong with him. Yet he seemed fine otherwise; he was still eating, still pushing and shoving his way past Anna to get to the food first. But he wasn't 'right'. He was quiet, sitting in the cage and only coming out every so often, only to return a few moments later and go back to sleep again. I really should have picked up on the fact at that point that there was something wrong; Yofi was being...good.

Then, four days after my return home, I went to feed the rabbits that evening. Yofi heard the food bag rustling and - as usual - kept trying to shove his entire head into the bowl even before I had a chance to put the food in. I finally had to push his head out of the way, and was about to chastise him for being such a pain, when one of his big ears brushed against my hand. 

Yofi's right ear was warm. No, it was _hot_...burning up hot...and the ear itself was HUGE. It had swollen to roughly 3 or 4 times its regular thickness, most of the swelling contained to the upper outer flap, and less significant (but still alarming) swelling that ran right down to the tip of his ear. 

I was in shock. I sat there for a couple of moments wondering how on earth I hadn't noticed this until that very moment; and then my mind began to race. He needed a vet, and if this was an infection, he needed a vet ASAP. Yet of course - as per rule #322 of the Frantic Pet Owner's Manual, it was a Sunday night. Late. All of the vet clinics were closed.

Thankfully though, a couple of months before this a new emergency clinic had its grand opening at my end of town. Prior to this there had been two emergency clinics, and both were far, far away from me, headed out toward the other end of the city (and Ottawa, if known for nothing else, is a sprawling metropolis). So I called my sister and we rushed Yofi to the new emergency clinic - about a 10 minute drive from my house.

Unfortunately the attending vet knew next to nothing about rabbits. My heart sort of sank in my chest, when, after she'd disappeared for about half an hour as I waited with my boy in the examining room, she finally reappeared and told me that she'd been on the internet, googling Yofi's symptoms in an effort to figure out what was wrong. Finally she managed to contact another vet via the old-fashioned method (telephone) and between the two of them, it was decided to put Yofi on Benadryl (lol...when in doubt, get the 'Dryl). I asked her to prescribe some Baytril for him as well since I was so fearful that this was an infection (those who know of Yofi's fight with a deadly skin infection some time ago would understand why my fears were justified), and with the Benedryl and Baytril in hand, we were sent home with the reassurance that the Benedryl had a good chance of bringing the swelling down within a few hours.

The next evening Yofi's ear looked even worse, so I called my regular vet clinic and managed to get him in to see one of his 'rabbit vets' the next day. A full assessment and bloodwork was done, and this time he was prescribed Metacam, a painkiller and - more importantly - an anti-inflammatory. With fingers crossed I took Yofi home once again, fearing the worst but hoping for the best. And I can't begin to tell you how happy I was the next morning...when I went into the rabbit room Yofi came run-tumbling to the door to greet me, then followed me out to the kitchen to make sure I was getting his breakfast ready. His ear, which I swear had looked like someone had inflated it using a bicycle pump, was somewhat smaller. Just a wee bit, but hey, it was at last headed in the right direction...deflation instead of inflation (and don't we wish our economy was like that too? ). From that point on Yofi began to recover. The redness finally began to fade, his ear lost its heaviness and swelling, and best of all, Yofi's personality came surging through again, full force. My Boy, once again, was back.

The vet said that we will probably never know what caused this...a spider bite? Possibly. An injury? There was no sign of any, not even the tiniest of scratches. He said that we would have to chalk it up to the possibiility that Yofi's immune system is extremely hypersensitive, and he may react wildly and unexpectedly to something that wouldn't bother any one (or, should I say, any'bun') else. lol...I did have a bit of a chuckle at one point during the last exam. Yofi's vet told me that in his quest to figure out what was causing this, he posted Yof's case - with photos - in an online forum that he attends, one populated by vets from all over the US and Canada. (hehe...who knew that vets were online nerds just like the rest of us?  ) Anyway, he said that for a few days after he had posted this, he was getting all sorts of vets from all over the place going in and commenting, saying, 'Hey, how's Yofi doing? Is he any better?' Even in cyberspace, Yofi seems to make an impression.

So that's the tale of my boy's second brush with something odd and mysterious. Today he's feeling fine, the only sign that anything was ever wrong is a still somewhat-puffed upper ear...thickening that may or may not go away. I'll post a picture or two that I took when it was angry red and inflated, but try as I might, the pictures truly didn't capture just how bad it was. (And the pics were taken before the swelling had reached its peak.) His ear had become so large from the swelling that his head would literally hang down on that one side, it was so heavy. Poor boy simply couldn't hold it up. 

And to think that I had initially believed Yofi was simply sulking, upset because I'd gone away...I guess my ego got a little over-inflated as well, just like his ear. (However, my dog Izzy definitely _was_ giving me the cold shoulder when I came back from my trip....he refused to even look at me...but that's another story....)


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh my goodness I can see the swelling and redness in the picture. Eegads, for some reason it makes me a bit woozy? Not sure why. It just looks so painful for him.

What a mystery and frustrating you may never know what it is!?!? Thank goodness he is better. These buns, I tell ya.....they all seem to worry us at one time or another! But again, glad he is okay


----------



## Bassetluv

What's really odd is, it didn't seem to bother him painwise. Yof did slow down and seemed 'off', but it didn't hurt him to touch it. The vet put pressure on it with his hand and Yofi didn't even notice. You'd think with the heat it was generating, along with the redness and given the swelling itself, it would be very sore. But nope, didn't bother him. Weird, huh. :dunno:

What can I say...I am owned by one strange bunny.


----------



## TinysMom

Any updates?


----------



## Bassetluv

Well, it seems I fell off the edge of cyberspace and got lost again. I can't believe that the last time I posted here was a year and a half ago!! Where does the time go? 

Actually, I received a notification in my e-mail this morning (or maybe it was yesterday and I only noticed it today ); a gentle reminder from RO that I'd gone AWOL. After seeing this I thought I'd come back and see if Yofi's blog still existed, and if so, to provide a bit of an update about my boy and his partner-in-crime, Anna.

The two are still with me. Anna, now 9 years old (or perhaps older...her age was a downsized guesstimate when I'd adopted her 8 years ago) is still going strong. In her senior years she's become one very lazy, laid-back rabbit, opting to spend her days lounging in the bunny room, her only expectations in life to be waited on hand and paw by her servitude-bound human. It seems that lately this lifestyle of Anna's has been reflecting outwardly, as her diva-esque bunny form has taken on a slightly rotund-ish appearance. Normally this would have me concerned, but in the past few months Anna had lost a fair bit of weight - almost as though she were intent on becoming The Incredible Shrinking Bunny - which DID have me concerned. So to see her gaining, even getting a wee bit "plumpy", has been a good thing. It does now mean, though, that extra calorie-laden treats will need to be restricted...and so long as I don't tell Her Royal Hareness this, it should be okay.

And now we come to Yofi. The Boy - who's reputation has always preceded him in terms of scaring his human - is still keeping said reputation intact. Over the course of the past year the arthritis in his limbs (all four, diagnosed a few years ago) has slowly been taking its toll. Several months ago I noticed that his right hind leg would bother him, sometimes - esp. if he was turning or pivoting in a certain direction - simply giving out, and he would stumble. Yet The Boy carried on, unperturbed, barely noticing that one part of him was sometimes resisting commands.

However, over the course of the past two months or so, the arthritis in Yofi's legs was determined to derail him. In September, I think, he was stumbling more often, and was opting to lie down more and more, only getting up and being his usual assertive Yofi-self whenever favourite FUD was involved. But then October came to pass, and Yofi, once a vibrant, in-your-face-and-bouncing-off-of-everything rabbit, suddenly became more subdued. And at some point in that cold fall month, his legs finally gave out. Yofi officially became disabled.

The first few weeks of The Boy's "disabledness" were rather difficult for me. It was a period of adjustment, of trying to make sure he was comfortable - and at the same time - clean. This latter point was a particular challenge, especially with Anna around. While she was quick to rally behind her best bud - grooming the places he couldn't reach, cleaning his eyes for him - she had also taken to soiling his blankets and other assorted bedding. So reluctantly I had to concede that Yofi would be better off placed away from Anna, and I set him up in a small crate (more specifically, my dog Izzy's puppy crate). The first time I did this Yofi wanted no part of it, struggling and pushing until he'd worked his way out of the crate and back into his and Anna's shared home (a crate designed for large-breed dogs). This broke my heart, and for a day I let him remain there, but ultimately he did have to be moved, as Anna, even with her best of intentions, was not helping. She would sometimes inadvertently step on the Yofster's body, which caused him pain, and her soiling of his bedding was just hard on everyone. So...back to the smaller crate Yofi went...and within a day or so he adjusted.

During this transitional time - the time between Yofi's lessened mobility and his complete inability to walk - I was struggling myself. Keeping Yofi (who has never been known for being a "tidy" bunny) clean became a full-time effort. He transitioned with ease to diapers - so he wasn't constantly soiling his profuse hind end - but inevitably said hind end would become soiled will all matter of fecal and urethra residue, which meant The Boy had to be bathed. As luck would have it, a quick trip to a local Value Village scored me a wonderful bath time tool...a (human) newborn's portable bathtub, which looks like a carseat, but can be filled with water for bathing. It became invaluable to me and Yof, as I could now wash his soiled hind end whilst he lay comfortably on the inclined part of the tub. The challenge, however, came in keeping him clean and dry - the time in between the actual bath and applying a clean diaper. For anyone who has ever dealt with a disabled rabbit, one of the things that seems to ultimately occur is that of urinary incontinence. As the rabbit loses mobility, so too follows the loss of muscles in the hind end. And for Yofi, late last week he did wind up losing that most valuable resource - that of being able to control his bladder. Urinary incontinence meant that he could no longer control when he wanted to whizz (for wont of a better word)...so I'd spend 20 minutes or so bathing him, then transfer him to towels and begin the drying process (which, for a rabbit, can take FOREVER), only to have him pee on himself - and on me - six or seven times in a row. So just as I'd get him clean, he'd inevitably wind up re-soiling himself...a frustration that became a daily challenge.

However (again), there was a bit of a blessing in disguise. Because Yofi's muscles in his hind end were atrophying, he eventually wound up losing total control of them, which meant that - as of last week - he could no longer urinate on his own...voluntarily or involuntarily. Because of my experience in the past with a disabled rabbit (my beautiful boy, Raph) I had learned through the school of bunny-owner hard knocks how to express a rabbit's bladder. And because of this, Yofi stopped soiling himself whenever his body chose to do so. Instead, we now have a set schedule...a routine of feeding, expressing bladder, and muscle massage time...and that brief period of not being able to keep ahead of random soilings appears to now be in the past. 

Which brings me to present time. Yesterday, believe it or not, I had scheduled Yofi to be euthanized at the vet's. I'd come home from work Thursday evening, taken Yof out of his cage, and his frailty just struck me so hard...I felt that he was giving up, and the most humane thing for me to do would be to end his suffering. So, after cleaning him and putting him back in his crate, I called the vet's office and got an appointment for Friday at 1:30 to have My Boy put to sleep.

Then...an hour later. I brought food to Yofi, expecting him to turn his nose up at it. He'd been eating much, much less than usual in the past week or so, no longer eating either hay or pellets, only consuming a smidgeon of greens, and was even turning his nose up at some coveted treats. So I brought him his food offerings - a few small slices of orange, something I hadn't had in the house for years - and Yofi devoured greedily. Wait...did I say devoured?? Actually I meant, he _inhaled_ them. The orange slices disappeared within seconds, so I brought him some more...and these met their fate just as quickly as the first. So then I presented Yof with a small dish of pellets - something he hadn't touched in some time - and he managed to suck them back with equal zeal. So I brought him another dish of pellets...and these too were gone in no time. Then a bundle of parsley. A follow-up of apple juice-infused water, and a kicker of hay...and that's when I realized...My Boy was back. I was going to call the vet's office and cancel the scheduled euthanasia, but decided instead to keep it, as I wanted a professional assessment on Yofi's body condition. Plus, his eyes were becoming a bit of a challenge...I'd been bathing them, but a bacteria had seemed to take hold and he was getting a gummy residue in the corners. So, early Friday afternoon I left work, and we were off to the vets.

After Dr. Johnson looked at Yofi he spoke to me. First, he told me he was impressed with how clean I was keeping him (which totally surprised me, as I thought I'd been doing a terrible job), and then he began to talk about other pet owners who had brought disabled animals in to be assessed. He said that many opted to have their pets euthanized at the moment they 'went down', in order to avoid any ultimate suffering the animal might be enduring; then he said that with some owners, he's had to gently let them know that the animal _was_ suffering, and the kindest thing would be to let them go. But after inspecting the Yofster he looked at me and said, "You know, his heart and lungs are good and strong...from the waist up, he appears to be in perfect heath. If you are willing to pursue it, there's still life left in this guy". And that is what I'd wanted - and expected - to hear. Yofi, I think, opted to tell me this moments after I'd called to schedule his euthanasia. And quite honestly, after calling the vets office to make the appointment I said a silent prayer, asking for a sign to see if I was doing the right thing - what Yofi wanted. That sign became abundantly clear when Yofi dove into his evening meal, with a gusto I hadn't seen in quite some time. So for me...I do believe that Yofi (in his infinite rabbit wisdom) was telling me what to do.

How long will My Boy last? I have no idea. Perhaps just a few more days. Perhaps many, many months. All I do know now is that both he and I are taking it one day at a time...and when the time does finally come, when he no longer wishes to be here...he will let me know, in his own way.

*I was going to update with a couple of photos of Yofi that I took this morning, but iPhoto is being extraordinarily resistant at the moment. So...whenever I am able...I will post a picture or two of Yofi, and Anna too if I can get her to pose. But in the meantime, for those who know of Yofi from days gone by, at least you now know that he's still here, just where he wants to be.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Never underestimate the Yofster! I'm so glad he perked up!


----------

